# DC's own coffee klatch



## vitauta

taking a coffee break, having yourself a cuppa?  well, here is the place for you  and that break, our new coffee klatch.  why not?  i figure we have a back porch where we can hang out, why not a place for coffee drinkers (fiends) to get together for a coffee break, solve the world's problems...  or tea.  we're not going to quibble about what you put into your drinking cup.

so, here i am, having just poured myself a mug of keurig's hazelnut coffee.  one of my perennial favorites, hazelnut....anyhow, what's your pleasure, and what have you been up to today?  

i heard on the grape-thread that a few dc members got new coffee machines for christmas this year.  that's great.  i hate to drink alone, whether i'm at dc, or anywhere. and we coffee drinkers always welcome new blood to the klatch.

is break-time over already?  shoot, and i just sat down, too.  well, i'll see you next break, ok?  who's in charge of bringing the doughnuts today anyhow...get some of them with the cinnamon sprinkles, will you....


----------



## jkath

Just finishing up my vanilla Keurig with milk...and a small handfull of E Guittard chocolate chips. 

Trying to find some decaf around here... I want that second warm cup but I don't want to be tooooo caffeinated for my own good...


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:


> Just finishing up my vanilla Keurig with milk...and a small handfull of E Guittard chocolate chips.
> 
> Trying to find some decaf around here... I want that second warm cup but I don't want to be tooooo caffeinated for my own good...


 Here have some of my de-caf. DH made it for me before he left to go play at filling meds I've been baking cookies for my gang at dialysis eggnog no less. So far the day has been good how has yours been Sorry I meant to ask you if you'd like some french vanilla creamer for the coffee and an eggnog cookie or two.
kades


----------



## jkath

I'll take a cookie!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Vit, you crack me up!  What a lovely idea.  May have to start drinking coffee again, just to join you!

Dang, I want a Keurig.  'Cept I don't drink coffee.....

I'll take a cookie too, Ma!


----------



## bakechef

My favorite is the Tassimo, Tim Horton's coffee.  Nice medium roast.  I need to get some decaf for those evening coffee hankerings!


----------



## LPBeier

I can't drink coffee OR eat cookies?  Can I still join?  I will sit here quietly with my peppermint or ginger tea and pumpkin seeds, promise! 


Vit, it is so great to have you around, you ALWAYS make me smile!


----------



## jkath

PS: Keurig also makes tea, hot cocoa and hot cider  So by all means, come join in!


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:


> I'll take a cookie!!


 


Dawgluver said:


> Vit, you crack me up! What a lovely idea. May have to start drinking coffee again, just to join you!
> 
> Dang, I want a Keurig. 'Cept I don't drink coffee.....
> 
> I'll take a cookie too, Ma!


 Cookies coming up. Enjoy you two.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too late for coffee for me tonight, but I'll be back in the morning with my first cuppa.  Not sure which it will be, though.  Dark Magic or Double Black Diamond...


----------



## vitauta

a good morning to my fellow coffee klatchers! well, my timing sure sucks, doesn't it. apparently, i missed all the fun yesterday--missed seeing kades AND your eggnog cookies, kades...hope you come by again today, girl. 

a case of sumatran reserve coffee arrived by post yesterday.  thanks for the tip on this exceptional, extra smoooth blend of java, pf.  it's already near the top of my list of favorite coffee flavors....

i wonder who will be coming by to the klatch today.  i hope i'm around for some of the fun this time...  isn't it a hoot that some of the most lively interest in our coffee klatch comes from dawg and lpb, who are NON-coffee drinkers?  so, i guess we'll be breaking seeds with you, lpb?  and dawg, you're always good for some laughs.  say, you think you could bring in some of that bacon jam--do you still have some?  wonder how it would go with coffee, and this nice round of foccacia bread i'm about to break into shortly.  

well, i guess i better get moving...just watch, as soon as i leave, i bet this place will come alive! lol...but seriously, please call me if somebody walks in here with a bag of homemade scones or something, hear?....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark Magic morning it is...glad you like the Sumatran, Vit.  I enjoy it too.

I have some lovely oatmeal scones with cinnamon icing.


----------



## bakechef

My regular oatmeal with some local honey.  My cup this morning was Yuban Columbian, probably my second or third favorite coffee, best price too!

Amazon carries my Tim Horton's as an "add on" item, so when I purchased something last night I added on a pack to get up to the "super saver shipping" total.


----------



## justplainbill

Been up since 5 AM and am on my third 8 ounce Hallmark (made in Korea) cup of Costa Rican shade grown coffee from Cafe Britt.  Hope to close out my portfolio record keeping for 2012 by completing the booking of last year's mutual fund dividend reinvestments.  Am looking forward to UPS' delivery of my wife's new mini (6") Dexter butcher knife.  Hope this will motivate her to take over more of the meat cutting, so that I can concentrate on the knife sharpening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's a good idea to get to the $ amount for Super Saver Shipping...I usually add-on my shampoo, etc to get that.  Didn't think of coffee.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Vit, you crack me up! What a lovely idea. May have to start drinking coffee again, just to join you!
> 
> Dang, I want a Keurig. 'Cept I don't drink coffee.....
> 
> I'll take a cookie too, Ma!


 
My sister bought herself a mini Keurig on the chance that someone who pops in wants a cup of coffee. She uses it for tea for herself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I keep coffee, tea and cocoa for the Keurig at work.


----------



## kadesma

moring guys
we buy coffee at 
cost Plus Italian dark roast decaf. Love it and would be glad to share. Ok have to go diayliss day today. See ya all later.
ma,kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> moring guys
> we buy coffee at
> cost Plus Italian dark roast decaf. Love it and would be glad to share. Ok have to go diayliss day today. See ya all later.
> ma,kades



No polkas during dialysis!  Or square dances, I know how you dialysis patients are...


----------



## taxlady

I'm enjoying my second cup of espresso allongé, made with my Mokita espresso machine.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just poured my second cup of coffee with hazelnut creamer. And, I'm about to head off to a monthly Coffee Break held by a local writers' group for some more  

Since culinary school is a no-go for me right now, I decided to become a Master Gardener. I picked up the textbook yesterday - for a 12-week class, it's bigger than the 15-month culinary program book! Luckily it's in a 3-ring binder, so I can just take the chapters I need to each class  So after lunch, I need to start studying.

Have a great day!


----------



## vitauta

hi taxy, how nice that you could join us here for a coffee break. does your mokita espresso machine have regular coffee capabilities too? i've been wanting an espresso machine for, like, forever.--it's on my chrstmas list for next year, fingers crossed.  btw, what size espresso cup do you normally make?


oh, and bakechef, does your tassimo machine also brew espresso?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> hi taxy, how nice that you could join us here for a coffee break. does your mokita espresso machine have regular coffee capabilities too? i've been wanting an espresso machine for, like, forever.--it's on my chrstmas list for next year, fingers crossed.  btw, what size espresso cup do you normally make?


No, it doesn't really make regular coffee. That's why I make "allongé". I make a double espresso and then add 3-4 parts hot water from my kettle. That makes a pretty good substitute for "regular coffee". I prefer espresso allongé to regular espresso, because I can taste the subtle flavours. With a regular espresso, the flavour is so concentrated that it sort of overwhelms my tongue.

I could just use the hot water/steam thingee to elongate my espresso, but the kettle heats up while I'm making the espresso, so it's quicker that way.


----------



## 70chevelle

Hey all!  I normally pull a double espresso machiatto in the morning from my Gaggia Classic, but this morning I used my French Press to brew a large cup of Tanzanian Peaberry with a splash of whole milk.  

I've also incorporated a neat trick with my Cuisinart Drip machine.  It never really brewed really hot coffee.  After doing some research, I've found that a lot of coffee makers brew at 185-190*, which is pretty low to extract the flavors from fresh ground beans.  To combat that, I now heat up my tea kettle and pour the hot water (160-180*) into the reservior.  Results are a piping hot (proper temp) cup-o-joe.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dark Magic morning it is...glad you like the Sumatran, Vit.  I enjoy it too.
> 
> I have some lovely oatmeal scones with cinnamon icing.





you made that up, didn't you, pf?  the part about having some oatmeal scones, you are just teasing about the scones...with the cinnamon topping-- kidding, right?

...i do so love scones


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No polkas during dialysis!  Or square dances, I know how you dialysis patients are...


It's funny you should say that, PF. A lot of TB's bus clients are dialysis patients.  He loves to gently joke with them, keep their spirits up. Last night he picked up one of his regulars, a man in his late 70's in a wheelchair - He said to TB "Hey why don't me and you hit the strip club on our way home - I'm your last drop-off"! TB was still chuckling when he got home!  He loves his clients and they love him! 

Oh, I am sipping on my ginger tea here, trying to pry my eyes open.  Would love a rooiboos chai latte right now but don't have the means of making one nor the energy to drive to Starbucks!


----------



## bakechef

vitauta said:


> hi taxy, how nice that you could join us here for a coffee break. does your mokita espresso machine have regular coffee capabilities too? i've been wanting an espresso machine for, like, forever.--it's on my chrstmas list for next year, fingers crossed.  btw, what size espresso cup do you normally make?
> 
> oh, and bakechef, does your tassimo machine also brew espresso?



Yes it does!  Tassimo brews under pressure, so espresso can be made using the proper disk.  It doesn't brew with as much pressure as a proper espresso machine, but I've enjoyed the results (i'm not an espresso expert by a long shot.)


----------



## Alix

Well lets see here, I started my day with Belgian Chocolate. I ran like a moron at work for a couple of hours and then pulled out a Creme Brulee to give me the needed boost to get through the rest of the day. It was STUPID today. I'm now at home and I'm considering a cup just to warm me up. I can't decide whether to do a large shot of homemade Bailey's in there, or a couple of spoonfuls of my homemade hot chocolate mix in there. Hmmmm....

So what's everyone doing now? I'm powering down hard. It was a long long long week.


----------



## forty_caliber

I thought this was a thread about coffee.  You know REAL coffee...put's hair on your chest, donuts jump off the counter and run out of the house COFFEE. 

Today's coffee was grown in Puerta Verde a "small" estate located just on the outskirts of the town of Antigua, Guatemala.   Puerta Verde Bourbon is described by the Mastertaster as a juicy coffee with a cornucopia of fruits present focused around a tartaric acidity. White grape juice, nectarine and tart peach set the tone of the flavor profile. Creamy milk chocolate is interwoven amongst all of the fruit complexity in harmonious balance.

Lovingly roasted at 482 F for about 13.4 minutes until 1st crack or City+ roast level was fully reached.  Today's roast developed loads of aroma and an even pecan shell color.

While this coffee makes an excellent single origen espresso it is even better when brewed by the pour-over method in the Chemex.  After a days rest, 55 grams were ground to a coarse French Press grind and brewed using 200 degree water. 

Served black and allowed to cool just a little to allow all of the complexities of flavor come shining through.  Sweet and fruity with a lemony bite and deep chocolate finish.   ahhhhhh.  That's the stuff.


.40


----------



## Alix

Yo! .40, y'all are a coffee snob!


----------



## forty_caliber

Alix said:


> Yo! .40, y'all are a coffee snob!



Nope.  Just a certifiable coffee nut being allowed to run loose without supervision!  

.40


----------



## Alix

I heartily endorse being a coffee nut. I have some amazing Costa Rican coffee that I hide from everyone in our house.


----------



## Dawgluver

70chevelle said:


> Hey all!  I normally pull a double espresso machiatto in the morning from my Gaggia Classic, but this morning I used my French Press to brew a large cup of Tanzanian Peaberry with a splash of whole milk.
> 
> I've also incorporated a neat trick with my Cuisinart Drip machine.  It never really brewed really hot coffee.  After doing some research, I've found that a lot of coffee makers brew at 185-190*, which is pretty low to extract the flavors from fresh ground beans.  To combat that, I now heat up my tea kettle and pour the hot water (160-180*) into the reservior.  Results are a piping hot (proper temp) cup-o-joe.



Now this is a great idea.  When I drank coffee, I was always disappointed with the cooler temps.  We tried Mr. Coffee, an expensive Bunn, and a Cuisinart, they were never hot enough.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> My sister bought herself a mini Keurig on the chance that someone who pops in wants a cup of coffee. She uses it for tea for herself.



Thanks Pac, may need to look into it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I just poured my second cup of coffee with hazelnut creamer. And, I'm about to head off to a monthly Coffee Break held by a local writers' group for some more
> 
> Since culinary school is a no-go for me right now, I decided to become a Master Gardener. I picked up the textbook yesterday - for a 12-week class, it's bigger than the 15-month culinary program book! Luckily it's in a 3-ring binder, so I can just take the chapters I need to each class  So after lunch, I need to start studying.
> 
> Have a great day!



We can set up a table for you to study at...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> you made that up, didn't you, pf?  the part about having some oatmeal scones, you are just teasing about the scones...with the cinnamon topping-- kidding, right?
> 
> ...i do so love scones



Not kidding about them...but I waited until I got to work to eat one.  I made a batch of mini-scones last night for a coffee break at work today with the Social Workers while we went over all the patients.  They were a big hit.  I left two for Shrek for his morning coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Nope.  Just a certifiable coffee nut being allowed to run loose without supervision!
> 
> .40



You just roast your own...yup snobby.  Next you'll be running with scissors...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No polkas during dialysis! Or square dances, I know how you dialysis patients are...


 No dancing today is right geez golly, the ownerrn and friend panicked over a swollen ankle and  decided to challege my dry weight today I wetn in at 48.0 kilos and came out at 45 then I paid for it but good. had heart burn all morning, went to breakfast to treat my son, he had bacon eggs, english muffin,potatoes, me I had a bowl of oatmeal, with brown sugar, milk or butter and raisins it was nice bowl of fruit and toast which i could not get down so took my renvela and promptly did what I did on my birthday at Elephant Bar. I've been hiding out since had another bowl of hot cereal and more renvela..God I hate those pills but they are a must 
sorry for being a pita will see ya all in the morning.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> No dancing today is right geez golly, the ownerrn and friend panicked over a swollen ankle and  decided to challege my dry weight today I wetn in at 48.0 kilos and came out at 45 then I paid for it but good. had heart burn all morning, went to breakfast to treat my son, he had bacon eggs, english muffin,potatoes, me I had a bowl of oatmeal, with brown sugar, milk or butter and raisins it was nice bowl of fruit and toast which i could not get down so took my renvela and promptly did what I did on my birthday at Elephant Bar. I've been hiding out since had another bowl of hot cereal and more renvela..God I hate those pills but they are a must
> sorry for being a pita will see ya all in the morning.
> ma



Get some rest Sweetie, get your body settled down.  You are not a PITA, I understand how much it takes out of you.  Hugs


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You just roast your own...yup snobby.  Next you'll be running with scissors...



ttttttthhhhhhhhhhbbbbbbbtttttttt!


----------



## vitauta

i thought i'd stop by early today, and say hi and good morning to all of you nice folks.  most mornings i'm not fit for anything social, like conversation, until i'm well into my second cuppa.  which is about where i am now, with my flavor of the week/month?, a sumatra blend coffee.  i kinda like the sound of that, SumAtra, s00-mAAA-tra, probably why i drive a s00-ba-r000, too.  i was kinda hoping to find some cookies here, left from last night...or some of those bittersweet chocolate chips i saw somebody had the other day...ya know what we could use here, one of them small, apartment size refrigerators?  to keep our snacks in, and, i drink mine black, but coffee creamers, people could bring in their french vanillas and irish cremes and stuff, ya know, keep 'em cold.....


----------



## taxlady

I'm having my first cuppa. Saturdays, I have to wait half an hour after I take pill before I can have anything but water. At least it's only once a week. I am enjoying that coffee now.


----------



## taxlady

Kadesma, I sure hope you feel more like dancing today.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I can't drink coffee OR eat cookies? Can I still join? I will sit here quietly with my peppermint or ginger tea and pumpkin seeds, promise!
> 
> 
> Vit, it is so great to have you around, you ALWAYS make me smile!


 
My Coffee Maker has dust on it. I've been drinking instant for months and I hardly ever eat cookies. I'll have herbal tea and pumpkin seeds with you Laurie 
This is a great thread by the way V  I just don't have the patients to wait for coffee. We have really good instant and it only takes 2 mins


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> ... I just don't have the patients to wait for coffee. We have really good instant and it only takes 2 mins


 
A prime candidate for a Keurig


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> A prime candidate for a Keurig


 
I must look Keurig up, I've never heard of it  Maybe I can enjoy a decent coffee after all


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> A prime candidate for a Keurig


Or a one cup Melitta cone. It's not quite as fast as a Keurig, but almost and a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## pacanis

So far today I've downed 2-12oz cups and am now on my third (and last) 10oz cup. I'm using the Donut Shop Med roast bold with a splash of milk.


----------



## bakechef

Gevalia Morning Roast.  I bought these because my partner likes a milder coffee, but he prefers the Tim Horton's with lots of creamer.  So I'm just drinking them to get rid of them, they aren't bad at all, I just like a little more of a medium roast.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Or a one cup Melitta cone. It's not quite as fast as a Keurig, but almost and a heck of a lot cheaper.



Not to get morbid or anything, I'm interested in the Keurig, too.  Let me 'splain.  I'm not much of a coffee-drinker, like Snip just doing instant coffee first thing in the morning.  But I'm tired of my kids, when I find something swell I want to give them, saying, "stop, already."  I now have it in my head to begin buying "myself" better quality items that they will get when I croak, whether they like it or not.  Like a Keurig.  Gotta start small -- Heaven forfend that I begin to think along the lines of a sporty car, which had better not happen on my budget.  My daughter would just love to have a KA mixer, but can't afford it.......

Will I come to love actual coffee?  Will the fancy-coffee bug bite me?  Will my kids poison my oatmeal when they figure it out?  Tune in tomorrow.


----------



## kadesma

Someone said we could use a fridg..OK I have one so here it is. All cleaned,pluged in and ready. I even put in some creamers and butter for toast or scones or whatever. Feeling much better and trying to decide what to cook in my new 3in 1 slowcooker dh gave me. Anyone have any ideas?
need to bake for tomorrow but what I have NO idea at all. Ahh hot coffee, love it and a donut to go with it. emmm.Hey anyone want to polka?
ma


----------



## Alix

Had my first cuppa in bed thanks to my sweetie. Right now, I'm fending off a cat with very wet feet. WHY do they like to jump in the tub when I'm done. Morons. 

I have some danish butter cookies I'm leaving here on the table for you folks. They're awesome with a cup of coffee. Pacanis, I noticed there is a "travel mug" coffee pod. They make a stronger brew.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Had my first cuppa in bed thanks to my sweetie. Right now, I'm fending off a cat with very wet feet. WHY do they like to jump in the tub when I'm done. Morons.
> 
> I have some danish butter cookies I'm leaving here on the table for you folks. They're awesome with a cup of coffee. Pacanis, I noticed there is a "travel mug" coffee pod. They make a stronger brew.


Better not leave those Danish butter cookies where I will find them. They will all be gone.  (I just had two with my coffee.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> ttttttthhhhhhhhhhbbbbbbbtttttttt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Double Black Diamond morning, I have some running around today and later I'll be making CWS's White Fruitcake recipe.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Not to get morbid or anything, I'm interested in the Keurig, too.  Let me 'splain.  I'm not much of a coffee-drinker, like Snip just doing instant coffee first thing in the morning.  But I'm tired of my kids, when I find something swell I want to give them, saying, "stop, already."  I now have it in my head to begin buying "myself" better quality items that they will get when I croak, whether they like it or not.  Like a Keurig.  Gotta start small -- Heaven forfend that I begin to think along the lines of a sporty car, which had better not happen on my budget.  My daughter would just love to have a KA mixer, but can't afford it.......
> 
> Will I come to love actual coffee?  Will the fancy-coffee bug bite me?  Will my kids poison my oatmeal when they figure it out?  Tune in tomorrow.




eeww tin, morbid...that's morbid!  but, if morbid is the only way  to trick yourself into spending a little money on you, for nice things to make life more enjoyable... and, i'm really not one to talk, either.  i will spend money i don't have on my girl and grandkids, but not for myself.  like you, tin, i guess i'm simply not 'worthy' of good treatment.

the only reason i have a keurig coffeemaker and an ereader today, is that i bought these things for my mom.  and when mom croaked a year ago at christmas, i got to keep these nice things for myself.  i wish now i had gotten her a porsche. see tin?  morbid....

i didn't become a coffee fiend until after i brought home the keurig.  for two years, i was drinking a cup of instant coffee every morning just to keep mom company. i could see that she really enjoyed her coffee, though, so i decided to turn her on to 'good' coffee, and the rest is history...  before long, we were making lists of favorite coffee flavors,( and least favorites), and brewing up a cuppa java anytime either of us had the inclination. adding our choice of 'go with' snacks to the keurig experience....     

go for it, tin....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's never too early or too late to spend some money on yourself.  Buy the Keurig, Lizzie!  It's part of the "quality" part of life.  And maybe I'm weird, but I don't find it morbid at all.


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> Someone said we could use a fridg..OK I have one so here it is. All cleaned,pluged in and ready. I even put in some creamers and butter for toast or scones or whatever. Feeling much better and trying to decide what to cook in my new 3in 1 slowcooker dh gave me. Anyone have any ideas?
> need to bake for tomorrow but what I have NO idea at all. Ahh hot coffee, love it and a donut to go with it. emmm.Hey anyone want to polka?
> ma




so good that you are feeling better, kades, and that you are here.  i love it, kades, that not only do you bring your lovely social graces to our coffee klatch, but major appliances too!  i love that fridge!  where did you find it?  oooh, and ICE!  it has an ice maker, oh wow, you shouldn't have, kades...but i'm/we're glad you did! who wants their coffee iced?  

so, you say you are ready to dance, kades?  anybody up for doing a little gangum style?  or shall we maybe start a bit slower maybe, with the bunny hop?  where the heck IS somebunny, anyhow....

somebody tell somebunny she doesn't HAVE to drink coffee to spend time with us here.


----------



## Alix

OK, I just got back from a spree at the used book store. Surprise surprise, no Lee Child books there. Stupid movie! I'm trying to keep myself from diving in head first. Just going to go spread them out on the bed and decide what order to read them in. WOOHOO!!


----------



## Addie

Hi folks. Mr. Coffee just made a pot of coffee for me. Bless his little heart. First cup of the day. I very seldom use the 'pause' feature as I usually end up with a cup too strong. But I just could wait. Some days he is just too slow. 

I have some dough for pumpkin/cranberry cookies in the freezer right now. I can pull out as many as I need if anyone wants some. they are already formed. 

Well I have to get back into the kitchen and clean up the mess I made in the middle of the night. And I am taking my cuppa with me. but I will be back.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> OK, I just got back from a spree at the used book store. Surprise surprise, no Lee Child books there. Stupid movie! I'm trying to keep myself from diving in head first. Just going to go spread them out on the bed and decide what order to read them in. WOOHOO!!



book shopping is one of the most satisfying buying sprees there can be, for me!  it is such a rich feeling to have my arms full, or bags, heavy with books from the used book store. you were looking for lee child books, alix?  i like child about as much as i like tom cruise--you can have 'em both!! 

you did peak my interest with your belgian chocolate coffee, though, alix.  i'll have to look for some of that. danish butter cookies sound divine too.  a perfect counterpoint to my strong, hot black coffee.  nobody in the world makes butter cookies like the danes!!  they positively melt in your mouth, right while you are busy marveling at their sweet richness.  i only ever get to have them around christmastime though....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just reached into the Death Star cookie jar and pulled out another Dark Magic...


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> eeww tin, morbid...that's morbid!  but, if morbid is the only way  to trick yourself into spending a little money on you, for nice things to make life more enjoyable... and, i'm really not one to talk, either.  i will spend money i don't have on my girl and grandkids, but not for myself.  like you, tin, i guess i'm simply not 'worthy' of good treatment.
> 
> the only reason i have a keurig coffeemaker and an ereader today, is that i bought these things for my mom.  and when mom croaked a year ago at christmas, i got to keep these nice things for myself.  i wish now i had gotten her a porsche. see tin?  morbid....
> 
> i didn't become a coffee fiend until after i brought home the keurig.  for two years, i was drinking a cup of instant coffee every morning just to keep mom company. i could see that she really enjoyed her coffee, though, so i decided to turn her on to 'good' coffee, and the rest is history...  before long, we were making lists of favorite coffee flavors,( and least favorites), and brewing up a cuppa java anytime either of us had the inclination. adding our choice of 'go with' snacks to the keurig experience....
> 
> go for it, tin....



I know, I know, YOLO.  But I'm still kinda in shock from having caved to the kids and replaced my dinosaur TV with a flat screen at Christmastime.  The ereader, mmm, don't know so much about that.  But I'm sure I really need another vice.

Coffee fiend -- that has a nice ring to it.  And the company being kept here is numero uno.

You folks all prefer home-brewed to those Starbuck places?  I've never been inside a Starbucks and surely hope this doesn't all lead to that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I used to hang out at coffee bars...but it was way too expensive.  Makes 60 cents a cup seem cheap considering what I used to pay for a coffee.


----------



## Alix

vitauta said:


> book shopping is one of the most satisfying buying sprees there can be, for me!  it is such a rich feeling to have my arms full, or bags, heavy with books from the used book store. you were looking for lee child books, alix?  i like child about as much as i like tom cruise--you can have 'em both!!



I wasn't looking for anything in particular. I didn't much enjoy the first Lee Child I read, but at the prompting of my brother, I picked up Die Trying and was hooked. It had a very strong female character as counterpoint to Reacher and that sucked me in. Loved it. SPOILER ALERT!!! I especially loved that they didn't end up together at the end of the book, but that she ended up with another FBI guy she'd been in love with for ages. I ended up getting a couple of Kelley Armstrong's and a couple of Dean Koontz and a Harlan Coben that I somehow missed along the way! My daughter picked up quite a few as well and I'll be borrowing a couple of hers when she is done with them. 

I'm glad to have been an inspiration in your coffee buying! There are some lovely flavours out there. Dessert in a cup...NO CALORIES!!! How can that be bad for you?


----------



## Addie

I am sorry folks. But I HAVE to leave you. The kitchen is calling me. It is a mess right now and needs to be cleaned up. will be back. And I have to call my daughter.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> I know, I know, YOLO.  But I'm still kinda in shock from having caved to the kids and replaced my dinosaur TV with a flat screen at Christmastime.  The ereader, mmm, don't know so much about that.  But I'm sure I really need another vice.
> 
> Coffee fiend -- that has a nice ring to it.  And the company being kept here is numero uno.
> 
> You folks all prefer home-brewed to those Starbuck places?  I've never been inside a Starbucks and surely hope this doesn't all lead to that!



so, tin, how are you feeling about your flat screen tv, do you not like it?  what is the screen size?  i am one person, living with three tv sets in the apartment, each one at least 15 years of age, probably weighing something in excess of fifty pounds apiece. talk about dinosaurs.  between the keurig and the tvs, i derive more pleasure from my coffeemaker--hands down, no contest.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> so good that you are feeling better, kades, and that you are here.  i love it, kades, that not only do you bring your lovely social graces to our coffee klatch, but major appliances too!  i love that fridge!  where did you find it?  oooh, and ICE!  it has an ice maker, oh wow, you shouldn't have, kades...but i'm/we're glad you did! who wants their coffee iced?
> 
> so, you say you are ready to dance, kades?  anybody up for doing a little gangum style?  or shall we maybe start a bit slower maybe, with the bunny hop?  where the heck IS somebunny, anyhow....
> 
> somebody tell somebunny she doesn't HAVE to drink coffee to spend time with us here.


Ooh ice. Then we can have ice café au lait when it gets warm.


----------



## justplainbill

Received the Dexter butcher knife that I mentioned a fw days ago.  It was wicked sharp 'out of the box'.  It's a stain resistant high carbon steel called Dexsteel.  It cost me $2 more than the srainless steel version.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Ooh ice. Then we can have ice café au lait when it gets warm.




bien sur!


----------



## vitauta

justplainbill said:


> Received the Dexter butcher knife that I mentioned a fw days ago.  It was wicked sharp 'out of the box'.  It's a stain resistant high carbon steel called Dexsteel.  It cost me $2 more than the srainless steel version.




will the dexter butcher knife stay sharp longer than the ss one?  

1.  how do you test a 'wicked sharp' knife 

2.  how many knives do you require in the kitchen

3.  how many good knives do you own


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:


> so good that you are feeling better, kades, and that you are here.  i love it, kades, that not only do you bring your lovely social graces to our coffee klatch, but major appliances too!  i love that fridge!  where did you find it?  oooh, and ICE!  it has an ice maker, oh wow, you shouldn't have, kades...but i'm/we're glad you did! who wants their coffee iced?
> 
> so, you say you are ready to dance, kades?  anybody up for doing a little gangum style?  or shall we maybe start a bit slower maybe, with the bunny hop?  where the heck IS somebunny, anyhow....
> 
> somebody tell somebunny she doesn't HAVE to drink coffee to spend time with us here.



Hey!  I'm here Vit and I love my coffee!  I will pop in once in a while for a French or Italian roast cuppa ;-)


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> so, tin, how are you feeling about your flat screen tv, do you not like it?  what is the screen size?  i am one person, living with three tv sets in the apartment, each one at least 15 years of age, probably weighing something in excess of fifty pounds apiece. talk about dinosaurs.  between the keurig and the tvs, i derive more pleasure from my coffeemaker--hands down, no contest.



Yes, I like the big TV - it's a 40" which is plenty big for my living room.  Right now in the player is a travel-type DVD on the parks out west, Zion, Glacier and Bryce.  That outghta be really pretty.  I don't think it makes much difference with movie-type movies - it doesn't seem to enhance a bad story.

Note to self:  Google Keurig on Amazon.

Really - don't you feel like you're talking nonsense with sentences like this?  As though Lewis Carroll made it up - 'twas brillig, etc.


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Hey!  I'm here Vit and I love my coffee!  I will pop in once in a while for a French or Italian roast cuppa ;-)


Hi SB! Glad you could make it. You'll have to bring your own coffee or borrow some from someone here if I am going to make you a French or Italian roast espresso - far too dark for my taste. But I'd love to make you a nice espresso.

Just made my first cup of espresso allongé. I'll have that and see if anyone drops by here. Got a lot of cleaning and some prep to do. I've got friends coming over for cocktails and dinner.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> ...
> 
> Note to self:  Google Keurig on Amazon.
> 
> Really - don't you feel like you're talking nonsense with sentences like this?  As though Lewis Carroll made it up - 'twas brillig, etc.


 I was thinking that and then I read your Lewis Carroll description. Love it.

G' morning Lizzie.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> I was thinking that and then I read your Lewis Carroll description. Love it.
> 
> G' morning Lizzie.



Hey, tax.  I'm just back from reading through the Keurig thread Pacanis started.  Geez.  Since I must confess to being both cheap (special cups??) and lazy (a website on how to clean it??) and not particularly a fan of the taste -- I was a tea-drinker for 20 years -- AND that I can come here even if I drink (shhhh) instant coffee, I'm rethinking the actual purchase of a brewer.   Maybe I should save my money to invest in a Kitchen Aid mixer.  That's kinda like Sarah Lee's old jingle, "nobody doesn't like" KA mixers, do they?


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Hey, tax.  I'm just back from reading through the Keurig thread Pacanis started.  Geez.  Since I must confess to being both cheap (special cups??) and lazy (a website on how to clean it??) and not particularly a fan of the taste -- I was a tea-drinker for 20 years -- AND that I can come here even if I drink (shhhh) instant coffee, I'm rethinking the actual purchase of a brewer.   Maybe I should save my money to invest in a Kitchen Aid mixer.  That's kinda like Sarah Lee's old jingle, "nobody doesn't like" KA mixers, do they?


Which one do you have space for on your counter?


----------



## bakechef

tinlizzie said:


> Hey, tax.  I'm just back from reading through the Keurig thread Pacanis started.  Geez.  Since I must confess to being both cheap (special cups??) and lazy (a website on how to clean it??) and not particularly a fan of the taste -- I was a tea-drinker for 20 years -- AND that I can come here even if I drink (shhhh) instant coffee, I'm rethinking the actual purchase of a brewer.   Maybe I should save my money to invest in a Kitchen Aid mixer.  That's kinda like Sarah Lee's old jingle, "nobody doesn't like" KA mixers, do they?



If I had to make a choice between a KA mixer and a one cup coffee maker, I'd choose the mixer!

I could totally deal with Nescafe Classico as an instant if I had to.  It isn't terrible and I kind of like it!  I keep it around for baking, but every once in a while if I run out of pods, I'll make a cup of this stuff.


----------



## justplainbill

vitauta said:


> will the dexter butcher knife stay sharp longer than the ss one?
> 
> 1.  how do you test a 'wicked sharp' knife
> 
> 2.  how many knives do you require in the kitchen
> 
> 3.  how many good knives do you own



Perhaps but, more importantly, it should be easier to sharpen.

1. -With minimal pressure the knife cuts through 6 layers of cocktail napkin
2. -about 6 for me and 6 for the wife*
3. -over a dozen

*Paring
Bird's Beak
Utility / petty
Cooks
Bread
Slicer
Butcher
Santoku
Heavy cleaver
Boning
Meat saw
Dough
Fillet


----------



## forty_caliber

Roasted a pound of beans this morning.  

This week for Chemex pour over, 1/2 pound of Brazil Fazenda do Sertao Catuai.  A farm-direct crop that won "Cup of Excellence".  This coffee has placed 8 times in the Cup of Excellence.  Roasted to just into City/City+ this "blonde" lighter roast has strong toasted almond-hazelnut  aspect and an interesting malty grain sweet note with a cedar hint.  About 13.3 minutes at 465.

For esspresso, 1/2 pound of Sweet Maria's "Liquid Amber" a blend of green coffee beans designed to produce copious amounts of crema.  Described as "a secret blend of  5 coffees including Dry-processed, Wet-processed, and Monsooned coffees and a small quantity of Robusta.  It is characterized by a thick and creamy mouthfeel with a sharp pungent bite that is not bitter then fades into a rich tobacco, milk chocolate aftertaste".  Roasted into Full City/FC+.  About 13.9 minutes at 482 starting with a warm roaster.

.40


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Which one do you have space for on your counter?



Well, neither, of course, here in Tinyville.

You'd vote for a KA, like bakechef?  I also have to weigh things like, would the KA still be covetable in X number of years?  Would it still be desirable, having been used for X years?  Or if I just put it away, would the kids shake their heads, "She bought this and didn't even use it!" or words to that effect.

Tra-la-la, a'splitting hairs we go.  Something tells me Addie could settle my hash pretty quickly when I go on like this.


----------



## forty_caliber

For inquiring minds....A visual guide to the roast process.

.40


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Well, neither, of course, here in Tinyville.
> 
> You'd vote for a KA, like bakechef?  I also have to weigh things like, would the KA still be covetable in X number of years?  Would it still be desirable, having been used for X years?  Or if I just put it away, would the kids shake their heads, "She bought this and didn't even use it!" or words to that effect.
> 
> Tra-la-la, a'splitting hairs we go.  Something tells me Addie could settle my hash pretty quickly when I go on like this.




no two ways about it tin, scoop up the ka--one of the artisan ones!  a ka prettily poised on the counter of your kitchen would be a beeUtiful sight, tin. classic, solid and spare all at once, your shiny new ka will sit as reigning royalty in your kitchen, dazzling to every eye.--- yeah, well, MAKE room, move some stuff!    and just maybe you can be persuaded to bake some goodies for our little coffee klatch, with your new muscle mixer?  looking over the various colors being offered in the ka artisan line, tin, i was really taken with a few of their 'new' shades.  bright candy red and glacial white are givens, of course, but there is this soft green, they are calling 'Pear' that totally blew me away--sublime, tin!  another one, also in an off-green shade, named 'bay leaf'---subtly, powerfully, irresistible....

of course, you will probably want to ask your girl to divulge which colors she is likely to be favoring at the time immediately following the event of your death....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> no two ways about it tin, scoop up the ka--one of the artisan ones!  a ka prettily poised on the counter of your kitchen would be a beeUtiful sight, tin. classic, solid and spare all at once, your shiny new ka will sit as reigning royalty in your kitchen, dazzling to every eye.--- yeah, well, MAKE room, move some stuff!    and just maybe you can be persuaded to bake some goodies for our little coffee klatch, with your new muscle mixer?  looking over the various colors being offered in the ka artisan line, tin, i was really taken with a few of their 'new' shades.  bright candy red and glacial white are givens, of course, but there is this soft green, they are calling 'Pear' that totally blew me away--sublime, tin!  another one, also in an off-green shade, named 'bay leaf'---subtly, powerfully, irresistible....
> 
> of course, you will probably want to ask your girl to divulge which colors she is likely to be favoring at the time immediately following the event of your death....



You smooth talker, you.  I already know which one she wants...I can see it now, between a nose honk and a wipe of the eye, "Oh, look.  It's the Copper One!  Thanks, Mom."  See me smile.

As for treats, I have a special weakness for Igloo Oatmeal Cookies that have a browned butter frosting.  I lost, er, misplaced the recipe last month so didn't get to make them.  Oh, boy.  Notwithstanding the coffee thingy here, an ice-cold glass of milk from kades' fridge would be perfect with them.


----------



## tinlizzie

Maybe I should check Andy's old post to see what color that KA was that attacked his toilet.  Wouldn't want to have to deal with that.

Was it Mighty Long Wind person who named his red KA Lucille? or am I misremembering?


----------



## Alix

It was FrankZ. And I think Andy's KA was red too wasn't it? 

My KA is a really old one. From when they were made by Hobart I think. Its a workhorse. Love it. I have another system that I use rarely or when there are two of us baking at once, but the KA is my baby. Mine has the old fashioned lift head. I prefer it to the lift bowl mechanism they have now. My sister got one of those and hated it.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> Hi SB! Glad you could make it. You'll have to bring your own coffee or borrow some from someone here if I am going to make you a French or Italian roast espresso - far too dark for my taste. But I'd love to make you a nice espresso.
> 
> Just made my first cup of espresso allongé. I'll have that and see if anyone drops by here. Got a lot of cleaning and some prep to do. I've got friends coming over for cocktails and dinner.


 I have Italian roast decaf if she would like some I'd be more than glad to shar and I put plenty of creamers in the refridgerator when I had it brought in.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have quite the place here.  The never empty fridge, fresh roasts, k-cups, any kind of coffee maker you could think of.  The only thing missing is the wonderful machine that makes Irish Coffee (I think Callahan might share).  Study space.  I do prefer the counter height table in the bay window, so I can people watch, too!

Look there's even an area to wash and clean ruined keyboards and monitors...

Very nice place.


----------



## vitauta

hello there, jbb. welcome to dc, and to the dc coffee klatch, newly hatched, (or brewed) as we are. grab a chair, make yourself at home.  good, you brought coffee.  help yourself to a ginger cookie.  one of the newbies left them here for us, said she  started a new diet....we are just getting set up here, jbb.  kades got a fridge for us to use here, for milk and creamers and stuff.  look, jbb, it makes ice cubes too!!--round ones with holes!  my refrigerator at home doesn't even have an icemaker...well, unless you count the ice cube trays in the freezer...wonder if the admins will let us have a microwave oven for in here....


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have quite the place here. The never empty fridge, fresh roasts, k-cups, any kind of coffee maker you could think of. The only thing missing is the wonderful machine that makes Irish Coffee (I think Callahan might share). Study space. I do prefer the counter height table in the bay window, so I can people watch, too!
> 
> Look there's even an area to wash and clean ruined keyboards and monitors...
> 
> Very nice place.


 It sure is PF. But what can you expect what with the gang that gsthers here to chat and shar goodie and coffee.
ma


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> You smooth talker, you.  I already know which one she wants...I can see it now, between a nose honk and a wipe of the eye, "Oh, look.  It's the Copper One!  Thanks, Mom."  See me smile.
> 
> As for treats, I have a special weakness for Igloo Oatmeal Cookies that have a browned butter frosting.  I lost, er, misplaced the recipe last month so didn't get to make them.  Oh, boy.  Notwithstanding the coffee thingy here, an ice-cold glass of milk from kades' fridge would be perfect with them.



oh, copper is a good choice, tin! like denim, it will never go out of style. and you will be making trips to your kitchen, just to take another look at your beautiful copper ka-- all sleek and curved and lustrously bronze....

my kitchen is a stingy, cramped space, too.  when i hurt my back, i moved my keurig coffeemaker and k cup carousel into my bedroom.  i love this set-up!  the keurig sits on top of the dresser like it belongs there, adding a touch of B&B style comfort and convenience to my bedroom.  

only thing is, sometimes, like this morning, i might not venture out of my bedroom til almost noon.  i like to linger there, wake myself up with a second mug of dark hot brew, catch up on news, weather, and other morning tv nonsense....


----------



## jkath

Wow the coffee in here smells delightful! I'll partake of some, and another cookie if I may. What the heck - it's Monday - I'll make my coffee a double.


----------



## vitauta

monday, monday, can't trust that dayyy...whatTHEheck, double up on those cookies, too, jkath, they're good with coffee, not too sweet---oh, i didn't even See THOSE, jkath!  they look homemade!  it's gotta be kades or tin, i think...although...just look at the goodies filling up our new fridge!  people must be planning to do a lot of munching and dunking on their coffee breaks....

i'll be looking to find your food blog, jkath. so far,  my computer is giving off this 'unable to display page' message....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> oh, copper is a good choice, tin! like denim, it will never go out of style. and you will be making trips to your kitchen, just to take another look at your beautiful copper ka-- all sleek and curved and lustrously bronze....
> 
> my kitchen is a stingy, cramped space, too.  when i hurt my back, i moved my keurig coffeemaker and k cup carousel into my bedroom.  i love this set-up!  the keurig sits on top of the dresser like it belongs there, adding a touch of B&B style comfort and convenience to my bedroom.
> 
> only thing is, sometimes, like this morning, i might not venture out of my bedroom til almost noon.  i like to linger there, wake myself up with a second mug of dark hot brew, catch up on news, weather, and other morning tv nonsense....



Here I thought you were a nice person -- but you turn out to be a terrible influence.  You'll be leading me into a life of sloth and indulgence!  Just from reading your post I'm already trying to think of a place to put a hot drink appliance in my bedroom.  Hmm...and hot cocoa while finishing up the bedtime reading.  And wouldn't that be nice for a houseguest -- coffee makers appear regularly at the thrift stores.

But to business:  I saw on a thread (maybe this one??) about the ka style/type, either a tip-back head or lift-up bowl.  What's the scoop on that?


----------



## jkath

I'm adding along a bowl of pecans for us to snack on - since I eat them pretty much every morning with my coffee, I figured you guys might want some too  (and they taste good with those cookies anyway)


----------



## tinlizzie

I apologize for running off on another topic.  I'll try to do better.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> I apologize for running off on another topic.  I'll try to do better.


It's the coffee klatch. It's for wandering topics/conversation.

Anyone else keep thinking of Klatchians in Terry Pratchett's Disk World?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It's the coffee klatch. It's for wandering topics/conversation.
> 
> Anyone else keep thinking of Klatchians in Terry Pratchett's Disk World?



Oh yes...


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Well, neither, of course, here in Tinyville.
> 
> You'd vote for a KA, like bakechef? I also have to weigh things like, would the KA still be covetable in X number of years? Would it still be desirable, having been used for X years? Or if I just put it away, would the kids shake their heads, "She bought this and didn't even use it!" or words to that effect.
> 
> Tra-la-la, a'splitting hairs we go. Something tells me Addie could settle my hash pretty quickly when I go on like this.


 
Right now for the average home, the KA is pretty expensive. and you can be pretty sure by the time the little ones start their own homes, they will covet your KA. Just on the cost alone. Starting out on one's own, is pretty expensive. Ask any parents who kids are still home. Definitely use it. Let the children help or at least lick the beaters. Gives them fond memories. Get a child's cookbook from your local library and let them make dishes that call for using the mixer. I have the pasta maker and the food grinder. I use the grinder quite frequently. I make my own noodles for chicken noodle soup. When I bought them, they cost the grand sum of $24.99 each. I haven't look at the prices lately. I also have the big glass bowl and two metal bowls. One with and one without a handle. The one with is so much easier to use. The one with cost me $19.99. Well worth the cost. The glass bowl was a present. BTW I bought my KA for $60.00. And it is still gong strong. 

Definitely use your KA. Let the kids see you using it and how easy it is to use. Let them participate and help. Let them learn how to attach the beaters and whisk. There will be arguments over who gets it when you no longer use it. But you will find yourself using it to make cakes and other goodies if and when they leave home. It will outlast your washer, dryer, fridge and any other appliance you may have in your home or kitchen. And get as much use.


----------



## jkath

It's 3:30pm... time for my coffee break - I'm making Hazelnut...anyone want a cup?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GMTA...I just brewed myself some Sumatran.


----------



## vitauta

gmta, pf?  i've brought along a lovely piece of news...i was just visiting one of the vent threads and heard from mrslmb herself that she is about to become a great aunt to her sister's first grandson!  how exciting for her!  does anyone have a bottle of sumn-sumn with which to toast mrs?  i do hope she stops by here.  she looks so tickled, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great Minds Think Alike...

I have a nice Santo Moscato d'asti.  Two bottles at least.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great Minds Think Alike...
> 
> I have a nice Santo Moscato d'asti.  Two bottles at least.




not 'got mine too, already'?  i thought it looked familiar, but couldn't come up with it.  
omg, yumm!  i had to google your santo moscato--mmm, a sparkly, fruity party wine. with accents of pear, citrus and honey!  we can segue from coffee break, straight into happy hour mode when mrs gets here...  i see we already have a bottle of sparkling cider in the fridge for our dd's and abstainers....  

this place is gonna be a bit hard on dieters, what with all the cookies and nuts that have been showing up here....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The nuts are not harmful...oh, you meant the pecans and peanuts..


----------



## Alix

tinlizzie, I was the one who mentioned the lift bowl and the tilt head on the KA. What do you want to know? 

I just finished dinner, but I'm thinking about a cuppa for dessert. Creme Brulee I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm ready for a hot chocolate and bedtime...


----------



## Alix

Um...553pm? Tough day sweetie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Um...553pm? Tough day sweetie?



Everything aches...and I have to work tomorrow.  Not really a tough day, just a looooooong one.


----------



## Alix

Sounds like we need to open up that hot tub out back for you. I think pacanis has snowblown all the snow off the patio, lets go. I'll pour you some homemade baileys in your sumatran reserve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!  Thanks!


----------



## vitauta

justplainbill said:


> Perhaps but, more importantly, it should be easier to sharpen.
> 
> 1. -With minimal pressure the knife cuts through 6 layers of cocktail napkin
> 2. -about 6 for me and 6 for the wife*
> 3. -over a dozen
> 
> *Paring
> Bird's Beak
> Utility / petty
> Cooks
> Bread
> Slicer
> Butcher
> Santoku
> Heavy cleaver
> Boning
> Meat saw
> Dough
> Fillet



that list looks like it could represent thousands of $$$, jpb. what is santoku?  are any of your knives wusthofs?  how many different brands do you own?  if you had to 'pare' your collection down to just four knives, which knives would you and mrs. jpb keep?  why do you need more than one or two paring knives?  your very favorite knife brand, price being no object....


----------



## justplainbill

santoku


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tully's Breakfast Blend, just a half cup and I can already feel the extra caffiene.  It's a light roast.  I'll be zipping off to work soon!  I'll leave the rest of these almond scones here.


----------



## justplainbill

vitauta said:


> that list looks like it could represent thousands of $$$, jpb. what is santoku?  are any of your knives wusthofs?  how many different brands do you own?  if you had to 'pare' your collection down to just four knives, which knives would you and mrs. jpb keep?  why do you need more than one or two paring knives?  your very favorite knife brand, price being no object....


Wusthof, Henckels, Anton Wingen, Shun, MAC, Dexter, Dexter-Russell, Russell,  Lamson, Chicago Cutlery, Sabatier, Kabar, Godell, and Goldhamster; to name a few


----------



## vitauta

justplainbill said:


> Wusthof, Henckels, Anton Wingen, Shun, MAC, Dexter, Dexter-Russell, Russell,  Lamson, Chicago Cutlery, Sabatier, Kabar, Godell, and Goldhamster; to name a few




the santoku looks like a knife ready to do some serious slicing and dicing, or else, some serious harm. 

your list of knife brands is impressive, jpb.  i've not heard of most of those famous knife makers.  i bet you and the missus get a great deal of pleasure from using and sharpening your knives.  

i will never have or need a knife collection. i have one hundred dollars to spend one time on one very good knife to make my chopping and slicing life easier.  what would you recommend, jpb?


----------



## justplainbill

Slicing and chopping are usually done with different knives.  With an 8" length and if your willing to wash and dry within a reasonable period after each use, the below linked knife will do both.  Because it's high carbon steel, over time it will acquire a dark patina.
Knife, Cook's, Carbon Steel by DEXTER - Knives by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies
For slicing the 10" fo $30 might be better
http://www.zorotools.com/g/Cooks Knife/00031422/


----------



## vitauta

pf's scones--all gone before i could snag one, dang!  oh well, that's a bunch of calories i don't have to deal with later.  i just hate it when being "good" is the only choice i have, though.  i need to find some tasty, low calorie munchies for these coffee breaks.  maybe some rye melba type thins. and---stella dora!! are those sweet, light-as-air "cakes" still around?  stella dora--wow, that name takes me back, what, thirty years?  anyone seen stella in the stores recently--in one of the dietetic aisles?  is there such a thing as a low calorie scone, i wonder....


----------



## vitauta

justplainbill said:


> Slicing and chopping are usually done with different knives.  With an 8" length and if your willing to wash and dry within a reasonable period after each use, the below linked knife will do both.  Because it's high carbon steel, over time it will acquire a dark patina.
> Knife, Cook's, Carbon Steel by DEXTER - Knives by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies
> For slicing the 10" fo $30 might be better
> Cooks Knife by DEXTER - Knives by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies



the cook's knife is a good looking knife. the idea of a darkened patina is appealing to me.  i'm intimidated by knives with long, 8-10 inch blades, though. since i broke my good wrist last year, i haven't had my former strength or dexterity in that hand.  and i find that it tires easily when i'm handling knives. this circumstance is the main reason that i am now considering the purchase of an expensive, quality knife.  .


----------



## jkath

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The nuts are not harmful...oh, you meant the pecans and peanuts..


 


Love it. 

just getting to my vanilla from the Keurig, which will get a small splash of organic milk. Grabbing a handful of raw pecans to go with it too. mmmm.


----------



## kadesma

l 





vitauta said:


> pf's scones--all gone before i could snag one, dang! oh well, that's a bunch of calories i don't have to deal with later. i just hate it when being "good" is the only choice i have, though. i need to find some tasty, low calorie munchies for these coffee breaks. maybe some rye melba type thins. and---stella dora!! are those sweet, light-as-air "cakes" still around? stella dora--wow, that name takes me back, what, thirty years? anyone seen stella in the stores recently--in one of the dietetic aisles? is there such a thing as a low calorie scone, i wonder....


 Vit shhhh, I just droped off some blueberry scones with jam to match. Help yourself they are so goo if I do say so myself. It's my first try making some. Coffee  here is a gig hot pot. enjoy 
kades or ma if you will


----------



## vitauta

oooh, kades, b-b-blueberry scones?  with b-b-b-blueberry jam, kades, that you made yourself?  and this time i have first dibs--how cool is that?!!  well, thank you, kades, you will always have a special seat here in our little coffee klatch.  no, no, you just sit right where you are, kades,  i'll bring us both coffee.  yours is that rich italian roast decaf, no?  which of the creamers will it be for you today, sweetie....


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> oooh, kades, b-b-blueberry scones? with b-b-b-blueberry jam, kades, that you made yourself? and this time i have first dibs--how cool is that?!! well, thank you, kades, you will always have a special seat here in our little coffee klatch. no, no, you just sit right where you are, kades, i'll bring us both coffee. yours is that rich italian roast decaf, no? which of the creamers will it be for you today, sweetie....


 Well I baked them they were a gift from my daughter in law she knows I haunt King Artur flour site for ideas and bread recipes. For some reason she thinks I bake cookie and everything from box mixes so she got me this for Christmas. They aren't bad tho.
Yes the Italian roast decaf and no creamer todsy. but sit for a spell and let's chat
ma


----------



## tinlizzie

Alix said:


> tinlizzie, I was the one who mentioned the lift bowl and the tilt head on the KA. What do you want to know?
> 
> I just finished dinner, but I'm thinking about a cuppa for dessert. Creme Brulee I think.



Hi, Alix.  I just wondered what the consensus is on which cooks seem to prefer.  Sometimes changes or variations on a time-honored system spread to other manufacturers like wildfire; sometimes they just don't go over.  I've never seen the lift bowl and know absolutely nothing about it.  Care to expound a bit?  TIA.


----------



## tinlizzie

Why is no one eating the fruitcake?


----------



## vitauta

oh yes, kades, by all means--let's do...this certainly is a pleasant way for friends to spend a while together, relaxing with a nice cuppa...don't you want one of these lovely scones, kades--they are Soo good, have one with me--this berry jam tastes just like the huckleberries i used to pick by the pail in the woods--so yummy.  you'd never know these scones aren't from scratch.  kades, you know, you have your very own special, magical touch when it comes to food and cooking. you know you do, kades. everybody agrees, everyone says so.  you know how they say some  people have a green thumb because they're good at growing plants?  well, what you've got, are these super sweet and savory thumbs--in fact, in your case it has probably spread to all of your fingers and toes, kades....oh, look at the time--thanks for the scones treat, sweetie..such. a nice break from a busy day.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glancing over this jar of Apricot Habañero Jam Shrek bought.  I bet this would be good in some scones...

Ah!  Mini Buckwheat Scones with craisins, those will be really good.  First I soak the craisins in a little orange juice...

I love scones, they go together quickly and wait for you to bake them in the morning.


----------



## forty_caliber

*Please HELP*

I dropped of some freshly ground coffee beans for you to enjoy while I am at work.  I also wanted to call your attention to the petition on the front counter and ask you to sign it to do your part in preventing unsafe pastries and related medical problems. 

Hundreds of thousands of people each year suffer injuries related to eating S.Cones.  Complaints range from digestive disorders to injuries of the hand and arm whilst attempting to cut them.  In order to prevent future injuries, the petition asks that scones adopt a new name to avoid confusion.  In future we hope that scones can be officially renamed to muffiscuits, i.e. part muffin and part biscuit.  

Please remember to sign to show your support.  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Your muffiscuit, Sir!  Dab of black cherry jam?


Oooooh!   This coffee is nice!  Thanks .40.


----------



## justplainbill

tinlizzie said:


> Why is no one eating the fruitcake?


Not enough real citron and Mount Gay rum in it.


----------



## vitauta

nice to see you again, .40.  the coffee you left is divine!  you ought to put it into k cups, make some money.  i signed your petition, .40, but i really think those s.cone people should be made to change THEIR name, instead. i don't see why i should be made to learn some new fru-fru name for my scones, after all these years.  i was one of their victims, btw.  good thing i didn't get sick from a s.cone--i very nearly did, though.  for a scone, the texture was incredibly brittle and sharp!  i ruined one of my good serrated knives, trying to cut into the darn thing....


----------



## tinlizzie

A word about the other scones -- I recently heard a well-mannered British person explain politely to one of us uncivilized types over here that the word "scone" is pronounced more like "scun" (like the word "one") and not like "scohne" as I've been saying my whole life.  I think it's too late for me, but maybe this note can save an innocent youth from offending a British ear.  If, indeed, this is true and not some sort of Ricky Gervais joke.


----------



## jkath

forty_caliber said:


> I dropped of some freshly ground coffee beans for you to enjoy while I am at work. I also wanted to call your attention to the petition on the front counter and ask you to sign it to do your part in preventing unsafe pastries and related medical problems.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people each year suffer injuries related to eating S.Cones. Complaints range from digestive disorders to injuries of the hand and arm whilst attempting to cut them. In order to prevent future injuries, the petition asks that scones adopt a new name to avoid confusion. In future we hope that scones can be officially renamed to muffiscuits, i.e. part muffin and part biscuit.
> 
> Please remember to sign to show your support.
> 
> .40




Ohmygosh! Heeeeeeeeeeeee-larious!

I've brought you some lovely Asian Pears for you all to munch on. They are so juicy!


----------



## vitauta

my keurig suddenly stopped working evening before last. don't know for sure, but i think i might be having a reaction to the deprivation of my usual 5-6 infusions of caffeine every day.  all i am really though, is woefully out of sorts--at loose ends, irritated and terribly scattered. my plan  was to come by here, and load up on some high octane coffee, so's i can get some sleep tonight.--strange, but true.

my keurig is barely two years old! besides which, i thought my model was one of the 'good' ones. i am so po'd at everything keurig at the moment.  yet, at the same time, i have all but sealed a deal to buy another, b40 model to replace my b60 one. none of this makes sense, i know, except for one undeniable fact--life without an uninterrupted source of good coffee is not an option for me. not any more. not if my last 1 1/2 days is any indicator....
  i was going to post this in the petty vents thread, but then i figured if anybody can relate to this, my latest dilemma, it's you, my fellow coffee drinkers.  i hope to be back to 'normal' soon. thanks for listening, coffee- mates....


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> My Coffee Maker has dust on it. I've been drinking instant for months and I hardly ever eat cookies. I'll have herbal tea and pumpkin seeds with you Laurie
> This is a great thread by the way V  I just don't have the patients to wait for coffee. We have really good instant and it only takes 2 mins


 
It has been eons since I had a cup of instant coffee. Now if someone offers me a cup of instant, I take water or a cup of tea instead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> my keurig suddenly stopped working evening before last. don't know for sure, but i think i might be having a reaction to the deprivation of my usual 5-6 infusions of caffeine every day.  all i am really though, is woefully out of sorts--at loose ends, irritated and terribly scattered. my plan  was to come by here, and load up on some high octane coffee, so's i can get some sleep tonight.--strange, but true.
> 
> my keurig is barely two years old! besides which, i thought my model was one of the 'good' ones. i am so po'd at everything keurig at the moment.  yet, at the same time, i have all but sealed a deal to buy another, b40 model to replace my b60 one. none of this makes sense, i know, except for one undeniable fact--life without an uninterrupted source of good coffee is not an option for me. not any more. not if my last 1 1/2 days is any indicator....
> i was going to post this in the petty vents thread, but then i figured if anybody can relate to this, my latest dilemma, it's you, my fellow coffee drinkers.  i hope to be back to 'normal' soon. thanks for listening, coffee- mates....



I wish I was there Vit so I could go over it and find out why it quit.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> It has been eons since I had a cup of instant coffee. Now if someone offers me a cup of instant, I take water or a cup of tea instead.


+1


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish I was there Vit so I could go over it and find out why it quit.



thanks, sweetie.  this afternoon, my home health helper will be bringing me my next "doomed" keurig coffeemaker.  she is selling it to me, new-in-the-box, for under a hundred dollars! (nicely friend-priced) 
 nuts as i am to be even contemplating another keurig purchase under the circumstances, the idea of being able to immediately resume my coffee k cup rituals this very day, is an immense relief to my poor frayed and frazzled nerves....

i have a half-loaf of a buttery brioche, a special bakery treat (from our 'flour garden') to go with the test coffees i'll be brewing in a little while....(smile)

i'll be here, bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, tomorrow morning, back to black....(a.w.)


----------



## Alix

vitauta, did you register your brewer on Keurig.com? They replaced mine when I phoned to tell them something was making a weird noise. Completely free of charge. They might send you a new one if you call. Their customer service was pretty darned fine the times I had to call them.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> vitauta, did you register your brewer on Keurig.com? They replaced mine when I phoned to tell them something was making a weird noise. Completely free of charge. They might send you a new one if you call. Their customer service was pretty darned fine the times I had to call them.




i'm quite certain that i did register the keurig, but not online.  i recall taking the product id numbers off of its packing box. where on the machine would i find those numbers, do you know?  it's worth checking out....

my new 'elite' coffee machine is not much different from the old b60 one--size-wise, at least.  it brews coffee just the same, i.e., perfectly! 

the san francisco bay "fog chaser" coffee k cups arrived yesterday. loving this sfb coffee!  color me happy!-- love the honest, no-nonsense bold taste, love that it only costs 39 cents per mug, and love too, the earth-friendly pods.  they look a lot like a teabag, wearing a little cap. 

i am going to be a happy camper, with the sfb brand as my everyday coffee, still buying other flavors in small quantities to satisfy any special taste or whim of mine....

i'm leaving a bunch of the sfb fog chaser k cups here, at our little coffeehouse for you all to try.  enjoy....


----------



## forty_caliber

Just pulled some coffee beans out of the roaster and thought I'd drop them off.

Todays roast comes all the way from Columbia.  This particular lot comes from several small estates in the Taminango region on the northern border with Ecuador.  These farms are planted primarily in the caturra varietal.  

The dry grounds have a peach smell to them and a bran-like sweetness.  Pouring hot water brings up raspberry and maple in the steam.  Roasted to Full City, well developed sugars are notable in in the cup, light brown sugar, wildflower honey, and butterscotch with a cacao finish.  As the temperature of the cup dips, fruits begin to emerge there is a base of green grape and Asian pear

Enjoy DC. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice aroma!  Thanks .40.  I have more of the Oatmeal Scones, I added some golden flax seed to them and some cinnamon icing on the side if you would rather not have it.  These other scones are plain and made with 1/2 almond flour and I have a dish of lemon curd to spread on.  They are still warm.


----------



## vitauta

finally, i got here in time to sample your scones, pf. they are really nice! and these ones with the almond flour...is it the almond flour i'm tasting?  yum--i love the mouthfeel--so perfect with my first morning coffees. like, i really need another guilty pleasure right about now, lol....have you tasted my fogchaser coffee yet, pf?  it's there, in that clear canister on the counter?   they are those eco-friendly pods that need to be stored in a sealed container. sfb, my new go-to coffee, so good. now, i guess i can do away with that fancy rotating carousel of mine, huh? dang, i really liked displaying all my different coffees in that thing, too. maybe i'll keep it around just to store my special brand k cups in....
are you sharing your recipe for those almondy scones, pf--or better yet, bringing them in here already made?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is the basic recipe I use, I add and subtract from there. Scones: King Arthur Flour


----------



## tinlizzie

of scone, that is.

(Thanks to MrsLMB on Today's Funny)


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is the basic recipe I use, I add and subtract from there. Scones: King Arthur Flour




thank you, pf.  i got hungry all over again just reading through the mixing instructions for the scones.  interesting, that they like to be chilled before baking.  i have a new jar of plum jam waiting  in the wings....

congratulations, on your master's degree!  that is a super achievement, pf, and to think you accomplished it while holding down a full time job makes it even more impressive!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thank you, pf.  i got hungry all over again just reading through the mixing instructions for the scones.  interesting, that they like to be chilled before baking.  i have a new jar of plum jam waiting  in the wings....
> 
> congratulations, on your master's degree!  that is a super achievement, pf, and to think you accomplished it while holding down a full time job makes it even more impressive!



Thanks, Vit...full-time job, that's why it took me 6 years...  I'm so glad to be done with my dissertation, finally.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is the basic recipe I use, I add and subtract from there. Scones: King Arthur Flour



That's my favorite scone recipe!


----------



## vitauta

while i'm waiting to get some ka flour bought and home (for making those scones), i also need to decide between two homemade jams:  one is a no-seeds blackberry, and the other, which i don't think i've had before, is strawberry rhubarb.  oh, and then there is also a black-raspberry!  which jam would go best with the ka scones, do you think?


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> while i'm waiting to get some ka flour bought and home (for making those scones), i also need to decide between two homemade jams:  one is a no-seeds blackberry, and the other, which i don't think i've had before, is strawberry rhubarb.  oh, and then there is also a black-raspberry!  which jam would go best with the ka scones, do you think?



The choice is obvious.  Put 3 scones on your plate and slather each with a different jelly.    Don't forget the coffee.  Stay away from the S.cones!

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yeah and then recheck all three again tomorrow...


----------



## vitauta

well duh, yeah...but all of those lovely, delicious-sounding preserves are still sitting in the store, wearing their fancy price tags....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a lovely black cherry jam I like stirring into my oatmeal.


----------



## vitauta

um, yum-- black cherry is soo very nice...stirred into yogurt and ice cream too!


----------



## vitauta

hi coffeemates. you know, everything seems to turn into a story with me...so, if you don't wish to hear a long, drawn-out tale about fruit preserves, if you don't have a burning desire to know which of the jam flavors vitauta finally settled on to spread her stupid scones with--scones which still reside only in her own head, btw--then simply skip the rest of this post.  don't worry, she won't mind. she probably won't even notice that we have gone....

scuse me, scuse me for a few minutes, friends. i must place my food order online by midnight, or i won't get a delivery tomorrow....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> while i'm waiting to get some ka flour bought and home (for making those scones), i also need to decide between two homemade jams: one is a no-seeds blackberry, and the other, which i don't think i've had before, is strawberry rhubarb. oh, and then there is also a black-raspberry! which jam would go best with the ka scones, do you think?


 
For those with dentures, seedless definitely.


----------



## vitauta

well, i missed the deadline of midnight by a couple of minutes, and didn't get a few of my items ordered, but the bulk of my list is in, and scheduled for delivery tomorrow between 3-5pm.
now, where was i, with my main subject--yes, artisan jams:  as it happened, i didn't buy any of the berry jams i was posting about earlier, the blackberry, strawberry-rhubarb, none of them. what i ended up ordering was *blueberry*--and here's the story to go along with this sudden turn of events:
...i'm still deliberating which preserves to buy, when i come across this advertisement for "jan's jams"--jan's blueberry artisan jam...i'm thinking, 'artisan'--that means it's going to cost me a lot, just like with their 'artisan breads', artisan cheeses, and everything else artisan today.  but then, what catches my eye, printed on the front of jan's jam jar, is this, "jan's artisan blueberry jams are cooked in 8-10 cup batches, with berries grown free of pesticides and herbicides."  then it says that each 9 oz. jar of jan's jam is loaded with TEN cups of fresh berries!!  my mouth is watering, but i'm still not about to spend $9 for one single jar of jam. after all, i still want the blackberry and the strawberry-rhubarb jams too...and why do i keep on reading, i really don't know, but i do know  i'm about to get sucked in if i don't quit--"the clarks came across the rose tree farm in 1990.  it was an old, neglected fruit orchard, which the clarks lovingly restored, turning it into a working family farm, growing blueberries, mulberries and raspberries." by now, you may well think i'm making all of this up, and i wouldn't blame you either.  but you would be wrong.  the actual, true-life address of this fairytale farm, located near richmond, virginia, is 8200 w. cool hill road, rose hill farm, est. 1990. the only way for this story to have a righteous ending is, if when i open up my nine dollar jar of jan's blueberry artisan jam tomorrow afternoon, that it turns out to be totally, utterly inedible....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sumatran Reserve, this morning.  Thinking small mushroom and swiss omelet.


----------



## tinlizzie

Vit, I'll get back to you re blueberries.  Gotta make a run to the vet this morning.


----------



## taxlady

Good morning (for some values of good) to all. I'm sort of awake. I'm working on my first cup of joe: a double espersso allongé of Lavazza Rossa. It's a lovely, medium roast coffee from Italy, ground for espresso. I have to pay attention while I drink it, so I can enjoy it properly - don't *just* treat it like something to help me wake up.


----------



## tinlizzie

Short blueberry story -- Of course, when I visited my brother in Maine, I wanted to bring back a souvenir.  I chose a jar of local blueberry jam and was worried about it coming a'cropper in my luggage, so stuck it in my carry-on.  No, no, no.  The authorities confiscated it -- I guess it did look very dangerous, and so did I.  But my brother-to-the-rescue somehow talked them out of it and mailed it to me instead.  It was really very good.  Especially good.

Wish I had some now -- guess I'll have to make-do with orange marmalade on this blueberry scone.  How nice that this batch is still warm.  Do we have a microwave as well as a fridge?


----------



## vitauta

about the microwave...i've been waiting with bated breath to see what, if anything, is happening with that.  a couple different dc members have made mention of an extra microwave at home, 'doing nothing' that could be brought in, but so far, nothing doing.  i still think our best bet is kades.  you know, she's the one, come in one morning, accompanied by two burly men with a dolly, rolling a great big shiny kenmore fridge in here. she goes, here's your fridge, all clean and ready to go....  only thing is, a few people grumbling about not wanting to clean up after messy ones with their microwave spills and stuff....just look how clean and nice this place is being kept--only takes one 'neat freak' for every eight or ten slobs to keep our coffee house clean and tidy like this.  i'm just sayin'....well, i guess time will tell, huh....

are those blueberry scones still warm?  'fraid i'm not so big on marmalade, myself--all those little bits of bitter orange peel...  sure would be good to be able to warm up breakfast pastries and things for our coffee though, don't you know?  what about just
 getting us a toaster oven, doesn't necessarily have to be a microwave.....


----------



## vitauta

i'm eating like a Kaiser, like a King right now--a brief update on jan's blueberry jam:  bb jam rocks!  very berry, thick, loaded with sweet berries--sweet, but not too overly sweet.  it's my new favorite fruit spread, (even edging out apricot, my forever- favorite to now.)  tin, i'm thinking this jar of jam must be a lot like your special mail order bb jam from maine. defies description!  worth every penny, too--seven, not nine dollars.  just jan's jam is online too, if you get a taste or a hankering for something sweet to eat in blue....


----------



## forty_caliber

Cousin Bubba and his work crew just got here.  Mind if they start on the the addition?  The city approved the construction permit for the study off the main dining room.  

Plans call for deep pile carpeting, walnut wainscoating, and built in bookshelves lining two walls.   I'm donating 2 oxblood leather wingback chairs, and a spare humidor.

.40


----------



## Alix

Sounds nice, can you ask Bubba to see if they can put in a hot tub off the back deck? I think I could use a tub about now. I spent my day in training drinking really BAD coffee. I drank a lot of it though because I was a bit sleepy. Ugh. 

I'm ready to try one of those blueberry scones someone keeps mentioning, but I think I'll settle for some coffee with bailey's in it.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> about the microwave...i've been waiting with bated breath to see what, if anything, is happening with that. a couple different dc members have made mention of an extra microwave at home, 'doing nothing' that could be brought in, but so far, nothing doing. i still think our best bet is kades. you know, she's the one, come in one morning, accompanied by two burly men with a dolly, rolling a great big shiny kenmore fridge in here. she goes, here's your fridge, all clean and ready to go.... only thing is, a few people grumbling about not wanting to clean up after messy ones with their microwave spills and stuff....just look how clean and nice this place is being kept--only takes one 'neat freak' for every eight or ten slobs to keep our coffee house clean and tidy like this. i'm just sayin'....well, i guess time will tell, huh....
> 
> are those blueberry scones still warm? 'fraid i'm not so big on marmalade, myself--all those little bits of bitter orange peel... sure would be good to be able to warm up breakfast pastries and things for our coffee though, don't you know? what about just getting us a toaster oven, doesn't necessarily have to be a microwave.....


 
If everyone would just clean up after themseves, cleaning no problem. And I opt for the toaster oven. The microwave sometimes has a strange effect on bread products. Blueberry. No other words needed to be added. Although my all time favorite is apple jelly. I can never leave a farm stand without a jar. It has to be a small jar though. Because I eat it right out of the jar.


----------



## Alix

Well, I don't have an extra microwave, but *THUNK* here's a toaster oven we can use. It was Mom and Dad's so it is well used, but I think it will have a good home here. I polished up the chrome and fixed that one loose dial. Should be good to go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow!  I went to work and come back and look at this place!!!  I better get to some more scone making.  I was thinking about hazelnut flour this time with a dark chocolate glaze.


----------



## Addie

Please explain to me the difference between scones and biscuits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sugar and fruit


----------



## tinlizzie

forty_caliber said:


> Cousin Bubba and his work crew just got here.  Mind if they start on the the addition?  The city approved the construction permit for the study off the main dining room.
> 
> Plans call for deep pile carpeting, walnut wainscoating, and built in bookshelves lining two walls.   I'm donating 2 oxblood leather wingback chairs, and a spare humidor.
> 
> .40


----------



## vitauta

lordie, have you ever in your life heard of contractors biting at the bit, ready to start work, even before all of the money arrangements have been finalized?  all i can think of is, it must be those two magical words:  'cousin' and 'bubba'--either this cousin bubba, he needs work real bad to pay off his xmas credit card charges, or ol' .40's got somethin' on him, know what i mean?  either way, i'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, myself. and thank the lord for our dc wizards like .40 who starts the ball rolling, and moves to get things done.  just 'get 'er done'.  course, you notice how he snuck that humidor in there, trying to slide by with his talk of plush carpeting, built-ins, wainscoting and such?  you don't suppose he was merely referring to it as a decorative item....

oh lord, if this project is ever completed anything like what .40 is describing, well, i won't ever be wanting to leave this place, know what i'm sayin'?  i may never want to go home....


----------



## taxlady

Vit, I agree. Yes, I had noticed that humidor hiding in there.


----------



## vitauta

thanks for 'thunk', alix--she is a vintage beauty, and just perfect for us!  and, look, she toasted my bagel thins like a charm!  i've never had a toaster oven myself, but i can see many versatile possibilities and uses for 'thunk' here.  i agree that it's a better choice for out coffee room than a microwave....

the latest issue of food and wine, has a brief feature on chemex (the coffee thingy)--and it proposes 206 deg. to be the ideal temp. for brewing coffee--the approximate temp. of boiled water after sitting for one minute....


----------



## kadesma

Hi guys, just got home and whipped up some peppado peppers, stuffed them with strawberry cream cheese and now I taking a tray of cheese/bacon biscuits out of the oven. Please help yourselves to some. I'll be back with some Frittata that I made with onion and arugula,plus parm on top.
Ok see ya later I need some coffee.
ma


----------



## forty_caliber

I may have failed to mention that cousin Bubba loves BBQ.  That's about all it takes to get him interested.  I traded a 1947 Ford tractor for the materials. 

As far as the humidor goes.  Let's just say I had an extra at home after Christmas.

By the way, I threw in an old box-blade with the tractor.  Bubba says YES to the deck and hot tub out back. 

.40


----------



## Alix

forty_caliber said:


> By the way, I threw in an old box-blade with the tractor.  Bubba says YES to the deck and hot tub out back.
> 
> .40



SWEEEEEET! I'm pretty sure we have a bunch of extra cedar planks and lattice after our deck construction. I'll grab it for Bubba.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm planting my rear in this leatherchair and not moving until I'm done hibernating...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm planting my rear in this leatherchair and not moving until I'm done hibernating...


Do you know that just about everything that hibernates wakes up with a three day hangover?

Might be worth it for a female bear. They go through labour asleep and don't have to look at their babies until they are cute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you know that just about everything that hibernates wakes up with a three day hangover?
> 
> Might be worth it for a female bear. They go through labour asleep and don't have to look at their babies until they are cute.



And they don't have to shave their legs.  Dang, I have to get up to grab another biscuit and tea.


----------



## vitauta

these biscuits of kade's-- sooo good.  they're my dinner tonight. i was secretly hoping, there for a while--that we'd get to try some of that date-nut bread she was baking the other day. with coffee?  omg!  it's been ages since i've had any homemade date-nut bread....


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> these biscuits of kade's-- sooo good. they're my dinner tonight. i was secretly hoping, there for a while--that we'd get to try some of that date-nut bread she was baking the other day. with coffee? omg! it's been ages since i've had any homemade date-nut bread....


 Here ya go date nut bread. I made another two to bring here along with a toaster oven we use to use at the pharmacy and an old micowave that we have no room for. I'll set them on the counter and one of the men can hook em up. There is some cream cheese mixed with blackberry jam or just butter. for the date nut bread. enjoy friends
ma


----------



## vitauta

oh look, date nut bread!  that kades, she is too good to us, bringing in all these goodies from her bakings...sure hope she didn't get wind of me running my mouth about her date nut bread.  you think she heard about me, begging, the other day?  color me red....oh so moist, this bread, yum. it doesn't need any topping, either.  i can hear from the noise that bubba's on the job already--you know, that .40--he tells it like it is--he don't play, our .40....


----------



## kadesma

did anyone plug in the toaster oven and the M/W? Those old relics still work but are heavy and I'm bushed from doing wash and moving around gunk that needs putting away. Who wants to sit and have a cuppa with me?Oh boy I made some 
welsh 
cakes how would you like them? With butter and jam or cinnamon-sugar on top, hurry these babies are HOT as hecktor guys. 
ma


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> did anyone plug in the toaster oven and the M/W? Those old relics still work but are heavy and I'm bushed from doing wash and moving around gunk that needs putting away. Who wants to sit and have a cuppa with me?Oh boy I made some
> welsh
> cakes how would you like them? With butter and jam or cinnamon-sugar on top, hurry these babies are HOT as hecktor guys.
> ma


 
I will gladly. I just poured myself a cuppa coffee. The MW is working fine. I heated up my coffee in it. I will take one of those Welsh cakes with just butter. 

I took care of the two waste baskets in the kitchen. How can one person make so much trash?


----------



## vitauta

good afternoon, ladies. oh kades, your date nut bread has been such a hit with everybody today!  thank you, sweetie, it's the best i've tasted yet.  addie, it's good to see you back on your feed.  what is it, a welsh cake?  they look good, so nicely browned, like a pancake....


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> I will gladly. I just poured myself a cuppa coffee. The MW is working fine. I heated up my coffee in it. I will take one of those Welsh cakes with just butter.
> 
> I took care of the two waste baskets in the kitchen. How can one person make so much trash?


 


vitauta said:


> good afternoon, ladies. oh kades, your date nut bread has been such a hit with everybody today! thank you, sweetie, it's the best i've tasted yet. addie, it's good to see you back on your feed. what is it, a welsh cake? they look good, so nicely browned, like a pancake....


 Thanks for picking up the wastebasket mess Addie you're a dear. I'm so ready for a cup of coffee and I'll try another Welsh Cake oh boy does it feel good to put my feet up. Vit sso glad you liked the bread. We had the last of mine last night. DH wolfed his down and wanted mine but it was to late all gone...If anyone is interested I have a recipe for the welsh cakes found it on the KA site.
ok got to start dinner hugs guys
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for hiding that slice of date-nut bread for me, Ma!  Just got home and it's perfect for my evening snack.


----------



## vitauta

yikes!  my recently expired b60 keurig coffeemaker came back to life just now, and brewed me a fine mug of coffee, acting for the world like nothing at all out of the way has happened!  wth?  so now i have these two keurig machines in my bedroom, sitting on opposite sides of the room, putting me in mind of my old stereo speaker system--"...love your peaches, shake your tree....."

yelp!  and i had my eye on that last piece, my favorite--the crust end!! sheesh, favorites around this place....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> yikes!  my recently expired b60 keurig coffeemaker came back to life just now, and brewed me a fine mug of coffee, acting for the world like nothing at all out of the way has happened!  wth?  so now i have these two keurig machines in my bedroom, sitting on opposite sides of the room, putting me in mind of my old stereo speaker system--"...love your peaches, shake your tree....."
> 
> yelp!  and i had my eye on that last piece, my favorite--the crust end!! sheesh, favorites around this place....



I warmed it and put butter on it...

Dueling Keurig's


----------



## Alix

vitauta, perhaps you should donate one of those Keurig's to our DC kitchen. 

I'm sitting down with a maple coffee and a bit of an attitude. I got the word yesterday that I'm switching to a new team starting Sunday. That's not a big issue, but not having the same days off is going to mess me up down the road. BAH. I'm so happy with the team I'm on right now so I'm a bit sad about that too. I know I need to support this other team but I am definitely pouting.  

Anyone want to come kick my butt and tell me to shape up and get off the pity train?


----------



## vitauta

the keurig machine is playing dead again.  i stored it away in the cabinet under the sink. if anybody can fix it, we'll have a backup coffeemaker for in here.  what's bubba working on today?  pounding that hammer like he means it, isn't he?  can hardly hear yourself think...he married? no, no reason, just wondering....poor alix.  they've got her switching teams at work, and don't give her hardly any notice, either.  oh, she'll be just fine, you know alix...this time next week she'll be all gung ho--have that new team whipped into shape and the whole program restructured from stem to stern.  i was hoping to catch her while she was still here today.  i left a book for her, in that green tote up there---on top of the fridge, and a note....save me some of whatever kades might bring by for us good to eat, straight out of her oven, would you?  some people round here calling it "ma's bakery"....


----------



## Alix

Hey vitauta, I'm back. I got a chance to process a bit and I'm feeling better about the whole thing. Its still going to take me a while to get into the groove, but hopefully not too long! 

I brought doughnuts! Croissant doughnuts with chocolate drizzle. I've been playing with the deep fryer. 

Holy cow! Is that Bubba out there or did Thor stop by for a visit. Um...I think I'm just going to sit here in the bay window for a bit to...supervise the digging of the hot tub hole.


----------



## kadesma

Hey you guys, I made a rice torta and stuffed zucchini and onions nice an savory. Help yourselves. Hav to run need to  see about my drivers business they forgot I don't need glasses anymore what a jack daw that women is.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was playing with oatmeal scones, again!  I diced up two granny smith apples and stirred those in...yum.  Made a little vanilla custard to go with them and a sprinkle of nutmeg.


----------



## forty_caliber

I roasted up a pound of coffee for y'all to share.  This one comes from the Nyeri region of Kenya.  It's called Karagoto Peaberry after the factory where it was processed which is part of the FCS (Farmers Cooperative Society).  This area and the FCS is famous for producing the very best Kenyan coffees. 

The dry ground coffee sets the tone for the cup.  When brewed there are intense dark fruit notes, lush Asian pear, plum, and raisin, as well as macademia nut roast scents.  The cup is syrupy, with many layers of fruit; Italian  plums, red currant jam, honey, drinking cocoa, and a unique touch of  toasted coconut. It is a lively and acidic cup with a bright zest of  candied lime, which turns more toward a tangerine brightness with a slightly darker roast.

Bubba called this morning.  He wanted me to remind you to start parking your cars round the front of the building.  The forms have been delivered to the site and he wants to set the forms, plumb the drains, and then pour foundation late next week.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver

Just popped by to see what was happening.  I really like what you've done with the place!

.40, your description sounds like this coffee is something to be eaten with a spoon over ice cream!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Bubba called this morning.  He wanted me to remind you to start parking your cars round the front of the building.  The forms have been delivered to the site and he wants to set the forms, plumb the drains, and then pour foundation late next week.
> 
> .40



Whatever Thor..err, Bubba says.


----------



## forty_caliber

Dawgluver said:


> Just popped by to see what was happening.  I really like what you've done with the place!
> 
> .40, your description sounds like this coffee is something to be eaten with a spoon over ice cream!



That's really what I roasted to use at home this week.  Gotta Gotta Gotta try the home roasting thing for yourself.  

.40


----------



## taxlady

forty_caliber said:


> That's really what I roasted to use at home this week.  Gotta Gotta Gotta try the home roasting thing for yourself.
> 
> .40


But, then I would have to grind the beans and I'm lazy.


----------



## vitauta

what?  adonis...er, thor er, bubba doesn't work on weekends?  good, then maybe i can grab a seat at this bay window (for once) and have me a nice, leisurely cuppa san fran this morning....

somebody here been making popcorn?  i smell popcorn....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are going to have to put up a poster when Thor is done with this job.

I'm having a cup of Dark Magic with a bowl of mandarin oranges.  Just back from a 4 mile walk.


----------



## forty_caliber

Y'all shouldn't call Bubba "Thor" he'll get all confused.  His basset hound is named Thor.  Thor has enormous ears that flap and get all slobbery when he runs.  Trust me on this one.



.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Y'all shouldn't call Bubba "Thor" he'll get all confused.  His basset hound is named Thor.  Thor has enormous ears that flap and get all slobbery when he runs.  Trust me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> .40


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> But, then I would have to grind the beans and I'm lazy.


 OH foo that would be the day  I have a Cuisinart that grinds the coffee for me woo hoo.
ma


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was playing with oatmeal scones, again! I diced up two granny smith apples and stirred those in...yum. Made a little vanilla custard to go with them and a sprinkle of nutmeg.


 pray tell how did you make vanilla custard? and the scones. I'm starving.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> pray tell how did you make vanilla custard? and the scones. I'm starving.
> ma



I use the basic King Arthur Scone recipe and add in and subtract different things.  I posted my Vanilla Custard here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/vanilla-custard-83916.html#post1230642  Enjoy!


----------



## tinlizzie

What?  Bubba's not here on weekends??  I'm outta here, dudes.


----------



## Alix

Was I hogging the window seat? Sorry! And that was my popcorn you smelled. When you're watching a movie, or whatever, it is the go to snack. Mmmmm. 

Did someone find my coffee mug? The one with the paw prints? I could swear I left it on the counter. Someone clean up around here? It looks AWESOME.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Was I hogging the window seat? Sorry! And that was my popcorn you smelled. When you're watching a movie, or whatever, it is the go to snack. Mmmmm.
> 
> Did someone find my coffee mug? The one with the paw prints? I could swear I left it on the counter. Someone clean up around here? It looks AWESOME.


 
I was bored. I can't clean up the mess my home is in right now, so I decided to clean up the Klatch Place. I just whisked through it. If I missed a spot, let me know. I used the wipes that I got from Winthrop since this is the flu season. I wiped down all handles and door knobs. I just want everyone to stay healthy. I also left my extra, hands free soap dispenser there for all to use. Happy to be of use!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Your cup is on the bay window sill, Alix.


----------



## vitauta

really, alix, i swear. sometimes i can't believe you. honestly-- the window sill, alix.  right there where you sit every day, alix--  that should have been one of the first places to look for your dopey doggy paws mug...oh sorry, that is a cute mug.  i'm putting it right up here in the side cupboard, see?  i like the glass- front doors, don't you?  course, you have to keep your shelves extra neat, cause you can see everything that's in there--people in glass houses, you know....

thank you, addie, for everything you do around this place.  it always looks awesome, and the air smells nice and fresh, too.  must be a can of fabreze around here somewhere...  sure is a good thing that nobody has to wait for me to get bored enough to do some serious cleaning around here, hehe.  i really appreciate and admire our neatnick coffee klatchers hugely, i do--i just can't BE one.  i think cleanliness is another one of those things that skips a generation, you know?  i'm that generation that got skipped--the same one that made me flat-chested, with hopelessly curl-resistant hair, and left me without any sense of rhythm or vocal skills....who's for the ravens tonight, besides me--gotta have a sweet send-off for ol' ray....


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO! Thanks guys! I love that mug. Time for a Costa Rican (Tarrazu) coffee. I may put a shot of butter pecan in there. YUM!

I'm awfully glad to be back here having a coffee with y'all. I had to drive my youngest to work and decided on account of the slippery driving conditions to make only one trip out and do all my errands at once. It was some kind of slick out there. 

Its nice to sit and enjoy the view out this bay window even when Thor Bubba isn't working. I brought some hummus, and I'm eating it with peapods, there are sesame crackers here if you'd rather though. I think I might have put too much garlic in this hummus. Whoo!


----------



## vitauta

good monday, guys!  heckuva game last night wasn't it, and i'm not even a football fan or follower....this morning i brought in a bag of bagel thins (110 calories only)--for when we don't have any home-baked goodies?  and try this butter i'm loony over.  it's amish, i think--hand rolled, unsalted butter, a huge yum!  here's some of that jan's blueberry jam, too, but the butter is awesome all by itself!  

i know the library room is still weeks from completion, but i see people are already donating boxfuls of books to fill our bookshelves.  about half of them are cookbooks (yay), but there's also fiction and non-fiction, every conceivable genre--really, a booklover's waking dream!  now what we really need, and soon, is somebody to organize, catalog and set up our little library. do you know anyone?  they don't have to know library science...for right now, we are just storing the books in the overflow space behind the kitchen.  eventually, that hole in the wall will be finished off and become our pantry....can you believe it?  a pantry!  the way this place is growing by leaps and bounds, just like jack's beanstalk--right before our eyes....and listen, if you see gg or skittles, make sure to inform them about the study area we are having built--invite them in for a look around, and a nice cuppa....


----------



## Alix

OH ME ME ME! Pick me vitauta! I'm a bit OCD about organizing stuff and I think we all know I'm a bibliophile as well. Maybe you and PF can jump in and help too? I will work on the boxes and get them all sorted and ready to put on the shelves Bubba is building. Where is he by the way? I don't see him out back. 

I brought some butter pecan flavoring in. Want me to make you a latte?


----------



## forty_caliber

Sorry for the noise folks.  Bubba and crew just rolled in.  Time for a little backhoe and blade work.  Foundation forms should be ready by sundown.

Early day tomorrow.  Cement trucks will be rolling in about 0500 tomorrow morning.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm good at alphabetizing, if Alix get them organized, I can whack them onto the shelves.


----------



## Alix

Backhoe and blade work huh? PF, help me drag those boxes over to the window seat. Lets organize in comfort.


----------



## vitauta

ooh alix, you are the perfect person to cull through and organize all those books!  it was you and a few other avid (obsessive) book readers who came to mind, but i honestly didn't think you would have that kind of time to devote to a job this time-consuming.  i promise you will get all the help you need.  thankyou, thankyou, alix!  how about you put up a sign-up sheet right here by the coffee machines, where everyone can see it.  we'll just put it out there--volunteers needed to work with our books, no experience required!  and i'll help too, when i can....
pf to the rescue too--this monday is getting better every minute!  
one thing, we need someone to make contact with a used book store right away.  you can see, we have many duplicate books and ones in poor condition....


----------



## Alix

*ACHOOO!* Whooee! Some of these books are dusty! Pass me that swiffer duster would you please? OK PF, here's my plan. I'm sorting into Fiction/Non Fiction first of all, then basic genres from there. I've got a Cookbook section for the Non Fiction, but really the only other books I've seen for that are some How To stuff. Do you think we should sort the cookbooks by type of cooking they feature or by author's name? 

The fiction section is far more varied. I've got some mystery, some romance, a few horror and some true crime going on. I'll label the boxes and let you sort them onto the shelves. Bubba installed the shelves on one side of the library. You choose whether to do fiction or non fiction over there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Let's do type of cooking and then author.   For the fiction, let's see what we have first, just go for author, then see if we have enough to sort by genre.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

True Crime should go in the Non-Fiction...


----------



## tinlizzie

I woke up this morning thinking of the bakery where I got my first job -- in a mom & pop bakery.  My favorite 'donut' was maple cream sticks, yeast-raised with a creamy white filling, then maple icing.  A close second was their elephant ears, crunchy and sweet.  Oh, and the lemon-filled jelly buns.  Through the same magic that's creating this new, ever-expanding building, I've picked up a dozen of each.  They're over there on the table by the door.  Hope everyone likes them.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> True Crime should go in the Non-Fiction...



Uhoh, are we going to fight about this? True Crime is a subgenre of mystery usually. Those of us who read it hate having to go to non fiction for it. Can we take a vote on where to find it please? I'll put that box aside. I have a sticky note on that Edna Buchanan. Its my next TBR.



tinlizzie said:


> I woke up this morning thinking of the bakery where I got my first job -- in a mom & pop bakery.  My favorite 'donut' was maple cream sticks, yeast-raised with a creamy white filling, then maple icing.  A close second was their elephant ears, crunchy and sweet.  Oh, and the lemon-filled jelly buns.  Through the same magic that's creating this new, ever-expanding building, I've picked up a dozen of each.  They're over there on the table by the door.  Hope everyone likes them.



Lemon filled jelly and maple iced long johns are my absolute FAVORITES. I guess I'll have to do some extra exercise if I eat both huh? Do you think schlepping boxes of books back and forth will count? 

I just got my order of coffee! I have left some creme caramel and some highland grogg flavors by the keurig. Enjoy!


----------



## forty_caliber

The foundations have been poured.  Bubba says that you can write your initials on the back steps if you want to.

.40

.


----------



## kadesma

forty_caliber said:


> The foundations have been poured. Bubba says that you can write your initials on the back steps if you want to.
> 
> .40
> 
> .


 OK that's great here goes
MA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Uhoh, are we going to fight about this? True Crime is a subgenre of mystery usually. Those of us who read it hate having to go to non fiction for it. Can we take a vote on where to find it please? I'll put that box aside. I have a sticky note on that Edna Buchanan. Its my next TBR.



Nope, no fight.  I brought this dust brush, some of these are really dusty!

I'll grab a chamomile tea and start down here with the "Z's".


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, no fight.  I brought this dust brush, some of these are really dusty!
> 
> I'll grab a chamomile tea and start down here with the "Z's".


We could have a fight about how that letter is pronounced.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> We could have a fight about how that letter is pronounced.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We could have a fight about how that letter is pronounced.



Only if you are really bored...Zee, Zed...no matter to me.


----------



## tinlizzie

May I propose that no matter how much Bubba needs the money that we absolutely do not add on an exercise room.


----------



## vitauta

oh hiya there, girl--i've been hoping to run into you...looks like you are ready for a refill--here let me take your cup, tin.  i'm playing catch-up here.  need something to wake up my sorry brain this morning, oh lordy....

so, what's new with you, lady?  has alix talked to you--about our 'library', to see if you would lend a hand with that sh--load of books that's been steady rolling in here?  she was going to ask if you could fit in some volunteer time. you know your books with the best of them, tin. and, it would be so fun to work together on them, don't you think, an' catch up with things...  alix posted a sign-up list the other day--huh,  i don't see it here anywhere, now -- but i know she was planning to call you in person....i know, i know how busy you have been recently, whatever time you can spare, tin.  every little bit helps....

and what is this i'm hearing about an exercise room, tin?  yeah, it's a new one on me--you know how rumors have been flying around here, like swarms of gnats, and not just about construction, either, if you know what i'm sayin'....


.


----------



## forty_caliber

I went to the lumber yard today and arranged for them to deliver building materials to our coffee house.  

The man behind the counter got really frustrated with me.  First, I told him I needed lots of 2x4's.  Then, he asked me how long I wanted them.  I told him that I wanted them for a long time because I was building a house.  

Framers will be onsite tomorrow.  Get ready for lots of hammering and sawing.  Bubba subcontracted the framing work out to Darrell and Darrell and Darrell in trade for hunting rights next season. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> I went to the lumber yard today and arranged for them to deliver building materials to our coffee house.
> 
> *The man behind the counter got really frustrated with me.  First, I told him I needed lots of 2x4's.  Then, he asked me how long I wanted them.  I told him that I wanted them for a long time because I was building a house.*
> 
> Framers will be onsite tomorrow.  Get ready for lots of hammering and sawing.  Bubba subcontracted the framing work out to Darrell and Darrell and Darrell in trade for hunting rights next season.
> 
> .40




ROFL!!   

Oh no, not the Darrell brothers...more like larry, moe and curly.


----------



## vitauta

i thought things were going way too smoothly for a first-time construction project, with a small independent company at that...  bubba's been doing a bang-up job so far though, and he's  even ahead of schedule--unheard of in the industry!  but  what is up with bubba subbing out an important part of the job to...to this darrell character?  is he even licensed and bonded?  has bubba worked with him before, or anything?  i know, i know, i get that bubba loves his deer hunting and all.  but since when has posted land ever gotten in the way of bubba and hunting season?  he needs a hunting pass from this darrell guy, darrell X3--he what, owns the property where bubba wants to go hunting--really?  

.40, you know you are the man. this has been your deal all the way.  and you haven't steered us wrong yet.  we trust you, we do, .40, and we like bubba too--come to respect his craft, like that he's so gol-darned dependable--working on mlk holiday an' all.

well, .40, it's your call, and we'll follow your lead as always, but i don't know-- just give this one some more thought, would you?--the ladies especially, aren't feeling very comfortable with your darrell X 3.  they are looking for  places where to hide their pocketbooks already....


----------



## forty_caliber

No need to worry about the brothers Darrell.  They are first rate carpenters....well carpenters anyway.    Only bad thing I've heard is that they get a little carried away.  I called in Uncle Joe to supervise the construction.  It's amazing what he can get done from his rocker on the porch.

Seems to be some confusion.  The brothers are going to do the work for free in exchange for hunting rights on Bubba's land next season.  I just need to do a little more horse-trading.  In the end, all the labor will be donated in trades. 

.40


----------



## vitauta

forty_caliber said:


> No need to worry about the brothers Darrell.  They are first rate carpenters....well carpenters anyway.    Only bad thing I've heard is that they get a little carried away.  I called in Uncle Joe to supervise the construction.  It's amazing what he can get done from his rocker on the porch.
> 
> Seems to be some confusion.  The brothers are going to do the work for free in exchange for hunting rights on Bubba's land next season.  I just need to do a little more horse-trading.  In the end, all the labor will be donated in trades.
> 
> .40



oh .40, you should just tell me to butt out when i'm going on about things that i don't have a clue, okay? from now on, i'll try to stay out of your lane, 40-- just know that i won't be setting foot within 50 miles of them darrells when they set out with their rifles....

i think i'll have me another cuppa, and see who else might be showing up this morning...


----------



## Addie

forty_caliber said:


> I went to the lumber yard today and arranged for them to deliver building materials to our coffee house.
> 
> The man behind the counter got really frustrated with me. First, I told him I needed lots of 2x4's. Then, he asked me how long I wanted them. I told him that I wanted them for a long time because I was building a house.
> 
> Framers will be onsite tomorrow. Get ready for lots of hammering and sawing. Bubba subcontracted the framing work out to Darrell and Darrell and Darrell in trade for hunting rights next season.
> .40


 
I just want to know which Darrell is the best carpenter? Everyone excels at something. Maybe one of them is the hunter in the family, and one a great carpenter.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> oh hiya there, girl--i've been hoping to run into you...looks like you are ready for a refill--here let me take your cup, tin.  i'm playing catch-up here.  need something to wake up my sorry brain this morning, oh lordy....
> 
> so, what's new with you, lady?  has alix talked to you--about our 'library', to see if you would lend a hand with that sh--load of books that's been steady rolling in here?  she was going to ask if you could fit in some volunteer time. you know your books with the best of them, tin. and, it would be so fun to work together on them, don't you think, an' catch up with things...  alix posted a sign-up list the other day--huh,  i don't see it here anywhere, now -- but i know she was planning to call you in person....i know, i know how busy you have been recently, whatever time you can spare, tin.  every little bit helps....
> 
> and what is this i'm hearing about an exercise room, tin?  yeah, it's a new one on me--you know how rumors have been flying around here, like swarms of gnats, and not just about construction, either, if you know what i'm sayin'....
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the refill, V.  I had yardwork to do yesterday afternoon and a skosh more caffeine helps.

Sign me up -- many hands make light work, and besides, doing stuff with books isn't real work.  It struck me that book-schlepping is as far as I would want to go exercise-wise here in our rapidly coming together oasis from the slings and arrows out there.  So I don't think anyone actually suggested a room for it, but I thought it was a good idea to nip it in the bud anyway.  Here's the place we can pile on calories, fat, sugar, with no consequences.

I brought a spare cup this morning to leave here.  Should we have one of those boards like some neighborhood restaurants have, with the regulars' cups hanging up?

How fortunate we are to have .40 overseeing things so ably. able-ly?


----------



## vitauta

well, hello tin, what a nice surprise to see you here.  they haven't started their morning ruckus yet, so we can have a nice relaxing coffee, and chat a bit.  oh good, i see they've got my old keurig coffeemaker working again.  did you make these molasses cookies i'm eating?  they are really special--i wouldn't have expected molasses to taste so good in a cookie.  i'm going to want to make some of these myself.  where do you go to find molasses in the store anyway--is it in the breakfast aisle where they have the maple syrup and pancake toppings....?.

yes tin, i like your idea of a plaque on the wall, where to hang our mugs and cups. makes me think of the quakers, and their tidy and artistic ways.  they were an extraordinarily neat and gentle folk. even the chairs got hung up on the walls when not in use...oh yeah, .40 is a oao, for sure....


----------



## taxlady

What does "oao" mean? Or was it a typo?


----------



## kadesma

I know there is a lot of things going on here. BUTTTT would anyone want some nice hot crepes, they taste lemony and have strawberry freezer jam to go over them. I made some Italian roast coffee for anyone who wants some. Now I'm going to make sammies and a salad for lunch any suggestions.
ma


----------



## vitauta

you must have read my mind, kades!  i would love a taste of your lemony crepes.  this will have to my last coffee though.  i'm getting real "buzzy" from all that caffeine.  is that italian roast decaf of yours a good tasting coffee, kades?  do you sometimes drink caffeinated coffee or sodas, kades, or do you stay with the decaf exclusively?  

it's funny that you should ask for sandwich suggestions, kades.  i've had this particular sandwich in mind, like a broken record, for weeks off and on-- don't know why either.  i bet you have the perfect recipe for this, too.  how do you make your beef french dip sandwiches, kades? rachael ray has a quickie version of a french dip, that i might have to try.  a great big fat roast beef sandwich, with a bowl of au jus on the side to dip it in--omg, i can almost taste the juices!  i'm gonna go for one more of your crepes, kades.  i like to make a long thin roll-up out of them, with the jam squirting out from the sides, yum....

i think kades is a 'oao' too! (one-and-only)


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> you must have read my mind, kades! i would love a taste of your lemony crepes. this will have to my last coffee though. i'm getting real "buzzy" from all that caffeine. is that italian roast decaf of yours a good tasting coffee, kades? do you sometimes drink caffeinated coffee or sodas, kades, or do you stay with the decaf exclusively?
> 
> it's funny that you should ask for sandwich suggestions, kades. i've had this particular sandwich in mind, like a broken record, for weeks off and on-- don't know why either. i bet you have the perfect recipe for this, too. how do you make your beef french dip sandwiches, kades? rachael ray has a quickie version of a french dip, that i might have to try. a great big fat roast beef sandwich, with a bowl of au jus on the side to dip it in--omg, i can almost taste the juices! i'm gonna go for one more of your crepes, kades. i like to make a long thin roll-up out of them, with the jam squirting out from the sides, yum....
> i think kades is a 'oao' too! (one-and-only)


My coffee wont get ya fuzzy it's de-caf plus I don't make it real dark. Glad you're enjoying the crepes. They are soo nummy Now when I make french dip I use either left over prime rib the bits and pieces. or I roast a small eye of the round. I then make a quick au jus from sauteed onions and garlic then toss in Knorr au jus salt and pepper and something to
help thicken the gravey just a tad. I like it with a little body the other not so much. then we eat after the sammies are put together. Oh if I use a eye of round I use the slicer and put the meat in the au jus so the au jus is a lot more than if using prime rib.
ma


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorry I had to run off this morning, V.  It's my day to visit the fishmonger -- I got so excited I even forgot to turn off the computer.

Can't take credit for the molasses cookies, but the coffee & 'lasses cookies sounds like a marriage made in heaven.  I think they put the molasses next to the maple syrup at the grocer's.

I'm almost glad I can't stay now -- things to do, ya know -- the hammering and dust!  Oi.  Princess will have to dust the books all over again.  Oh well, that's construction for you.  But worth the trouble.


----------



## forty_caliber

Addie said:


> I just want to know which Darrell is the best carpenter? Everyone excels at something. Maybe one of them is the hunter in the family, and one a great carpenter.



Well it's not Darrell or his brother Darrell, it's his other brother Darrell that's best at carpentry.  Darrell the eldest knows about welding and metalworking, Darrell in the middle is good with masonry and drywall, and it's Darrell the youngest that does the woodworking.  

Which brings to my second point.  You might remember I mentioned that they sometimes get carried away.  You also might have noticed none of the brothers D know anything about architecture.  Uncle Joe called this afternoon after he woke up from his afternoon nap (fell asleep in his rocker again).  It seems that the brothers built two stories instead of just the one...LIKE THE PLANS said.  

We have plenty of materials so that's not a problem.  I need your help figuring out what to do with the extra room.  More books? A movie room?  Billiards?  Study/upstairs or down? 

.40


----------



## vitauta

holy crap!  those darrell boys, i knew it, right away KNEW it in my gut--trouble times three! they come across like these goofy, harmless, maniacs--you know, like time bombs dressed in faded overalls...holy crap, what do we do now?

thing is, the 'accidents' that keep happening here--they all turn out to be more like lucky breaks...happy mistakes.  well, i'm staying out of this one. we have ourselves an extra free, sound-proofed room. hey, so long as they don't contaminate the space with their x boxes and electronic games and toys....


----------



## Alix

Holy crap it looks AWESOME around here! Sorry I've been absent. Things were stupid busy at work! We had 5 admissions and one overdue intake that all got done in the last two days...mostly by me. Wow. I am so tired I can't remember if I'm coming or going. 

I need a decaf latte, something sweet and a hug. Anyone still here? Sorry I left the library in such a mess. Thanks for tidying up behind me y'all. I'm around for 4 days now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

{{{{Alix}}}}  I'm wandering off to bed.  Have to break in a new work computer tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

Thanks PF. I needed that. Now I just have to summon the energy to haul my sorry bum to bed. This blackcurrant tea was just the ticket though.


----------



## vitauta

here you go, alix.  you look like you could use another hug. (hugging) there, that's better. aw, there...you go ahead and sleep in tomorrow morning, get a good rest--the library books will keep...  oh, and did you hear, we've got tin coming in to help out with the sorting, yeah....


----------



## forty_caliber

Bubba called this morning.  Says he has exciting news and wants to talk.  He is coming to see me in Downtown Houston later this morning.  I can't remember the last time he left Washington county...hmmmm.

I'll keep you posted.

.40


----------



## tinlizzie

V, do you mind handling the scheduling (if necessary) for the book sorting, or do we just do it whenever we have a chance?

A suggestion for the new upper room:  how about a retreat, with a single-size bed for cat-naps or when not feeling all that well, or needing some peace and quiet (this is after the construction is finished).  Some soft music, cushy pillows.  A nice big oval rag rug in the middle of the room, and one of those reversible "do not disturb" signs to hang on the doorknob.  Single occupancy only, of course.


----------



## Alix

*yawn* Good morning all. I didn't sleep as late as I should have but at least I DID sleep in a bit. Got a cuppa mocha nut (sample) that tastes pretty decent. I might buy these next order. Thanks for the hugs last night, I sure needed some TLC. I was worn right out. 

tinlizzie, I left a basic blueprint of what goes where on the shelves and the boxes of donated books are in the corner over there. Just dive right in. If we happen to show up at the same time we can do it together and catch up while we work. If not, well, it won't be as fun, but the work will get done. 

Do you think Bubba could put in a bay window here in the library and make a nice cushy window seat? That view of the lake is so pretty both summer and winter. 

OH! I nearly forgot! If there is someone around with muscles (I notice Bubba is still away seeing .40) can they help me unload these two recliners I found at a garage sale. Real leather for $25 each, can you believe it? And already with a perfect butt groove...ahhhhh! These are for the library so we can snuggle down in there with a good book and a cup of whatever.


----------



## Alix

OK, I'm taking a break from the books. I've left the trailer with the chairs on it on the driveway. I left a pot of potato/bacon/chicken chowder simmering on the stove for lunch. Enjoy. Back later.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> V, do you mind handling the scheduling (if necessary) for the book sorting, or do we just do it whenever we have a chance?
> 
> A suggestion for the new upper room:  how about a retreat, with a single-size bed for cat-naps or when not feeling all that well, or needing some peace and quiet (this is after the construction is finished).  Some soft music, cushy pillows.  A nice big oval rag rug in the middle of the room, and one of those reversible "do not disturb" signs to hang on the doorknob.  Single occupancy only, of course.



i don't know how much more excitement i can handle, tin.  a retreat room 
sounds lovely, but all i can see is people getting into huge fights over who gets to use it and when....i have this bad feeling about darrell and the bonus room.  i think he had his own personal plan for the room, and that he built it
with a purpose in mind.  one thing, tin--we do not want any permanent resident in our coffee house... what do you think, tin, is it believable, even with one of the darrell's--that he could build a room totally out of his head by Mistake-- or  am i being paranoid again?  tell me if i am, please. 


the library is coming along nicely, i think, under alix's capable direction, don't you agree?  we still have new people signing on to hel, too.  so far, the informal work-as-you-can system seems to be adequate for our purposes.  if necessary, we can always put a stop to the flow of books coming in at some point.  keep from getting buried under our work.... 

we do need to find a better way of protecting the newly shelved books from the continual dust settling in thick layers on every surface.  whose car is that black lexus 350 out there, it looks familiar....

mmm, something smells mighty good, somebody is cooking-- i hope it is for 
us.  i'm starving!


----------



## forty_caliber

Bubba left a little after lunch today.  I think you will be pleased with the news.  The brothers D did have a plan after all.  It became clear when they put up the rafters this morning.

They extended the roof line about 8' over the walls.  The new addition will have a covered porch wrapping around 3 sides of the building on both the upper and lower stories and supported by pillars.  I can't wait.   Hammocks, tables, swings.

This worked out for the deck too.  The deck will run right up to the porch so you never have to walk on the ground to get out to the hot tub.  He also told me about the plans to build a pergola over the hot tub so it's always in the shade. 

He brought samples of the brick they plan to use later in the project.  It's a warm yellow color that will go great with the whitewashed woodwork on the porch.  Apparently he found 3 pallets of the stuff on sale.

.40


----------



## Alix

Oh my goodness .40! That sounds amazing! I'm pouring some homemade bailey's into my coffee to celebrate!


----------



## vitauta

you never cease to amaze us! watch out, 40,  you and bubba keep this up, you'll have us featured in the spring issue of house beautiful magazine!  is there a mystery benefactor behind all of this largess?  

i'm crazy for the idea of a veranda, 40!!  more and more, we're bringing the outdoors in.  or is it expanding the indoors to the outdoors?  
a pergola (an asian one please?) shading and beautifying the hot tub area is a truly inspired vision....
i'm going to have to pour a little sumpin-sumpin into my coffee mug this fine evening....


----------



## tinlizzie

Orrrr, how about using the upstairs as a space for handiwork, that is, to store our various hand projects -- I'm thinking knitting bag, needlework kit, crochet squares in process, etc.  We can go up and retrieve whatever it is we're working on, bring it downstairs, and find a seat.  So nice to hear of those additional chairs some energetic soul was kind enough to bring in from the trailer.

Then between sips and chats, spend a bit of time on an enjoyable pastime; upon leaving taking it back upstairs to safely await our next visit.

Crikey.  You finish one box of books and another one appears!  Maybe we'll have to store some of them upstairs and rotate the selection occasionally.

Considering all the amenities coming along, our little (?) home away from home sounds like a piece of paradise.  Aren't we lucky?


----------



## Alix

Morning all. I brought in some cinnamon buns. I made WAY too many yesterday. I was just sort of in my own little world and by the time I tuned it to how much I was making it was far too late. Great recipe, just way too many for us to eat. 

You guys ever read a series by an author and just LOVE it, then read something else by the same author and it just doesn't grab you at all? This Kelley Armstrong I'm reading is just OK. I'll donate it when I'm done. Maybe someone will enjoy it more than I have. 

Did I see the chairs made it in? Lovely! Anyone see kadesma these days?


----------



## kadesma

Alix said:


> Morning all. I brought in some cinnamon buns. I made WAY too many yesterday. I was just sort of in my own little world and by the time I tuned it to how much I was making it was far too late. Great recipe, just way too many for us to eat.
> 
> You guys ever read a series by an author and just LOVE it, then read something else by the same author and it just doesn't grab you at all? This Kelley Armstrong I'm reading is just OK. I'll donate it when I'm done. Maybe someone will enjoy it more than I have.
> 
> Did I see the chairs made it in? Lovely! Anyone see kadesma these days?


 I'm here Alix, just brought in some burrito's for breakfast, eggs,scrambled,crumbled pancetta,diced and sauteed onion,mushrooms,sausage there are at least 10 of them if cut in half well lets say there is plenty, would someone else grain in some sountry frieds and toast please gotta go to Cade's soccer game.
ma


----------



## Alix

I'm reheating one of those for my lunch kadesma! YUMMERS! Thanks for those. I just got back from a funeral. Blech. I'm at the stage of life where we are attending funerals for our parents and our friends parents. I dread the next stage. 

Just catching my breath before I run out to do the grocery shopping I neglected to do yesterday.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm reheating one of those for my lunch kadesma! YUMMERS! Thanks for those. I just got back from a funeral. Blech. I'm at the stage of life where we are attending funerals for our parents and our friends parents. I dread the next stage.
> 
> Just catching my breath before I run out to do the grocery shopping I neglected to do yesterday.


 
When my daughter died, there were about four more deaths in the family in quick sucession. It took a lot out of me. Since then, there have been notices of folks I went to school with. I just send a card to the family.


----------



## Alix

OK all! I'm back from grocery shopping and I thought I'd put together a fruit plate to nibble on. Pineapple, blackberries, grapes, canteloupe and strawberries. I think I'll grab another one of those burritos kadesma left. I'm starved. 

Heading for the library...


----------



## forty_caliber

Bubba and the brothers D will be taking tomorrow off.  The framing work is complete and the tyvek house wrap is in place.  

Next week the roofers will be out.  Get ready for lots of hammering.  You may be acquainted with the foreman.  Goes by the name of Dwayne Schneider.  He used to be a building superintendent back in the 70's and 80's in Indianapolis, Indiana.  He still just as obnoxious as he ever was but I was able to trade him a side of beef to furnish the labor for this job. 

Bubba picked out forest green 30 year architectural shingles.  He said that you were such a good group and all that he would donate them to make up for the whole 2nd story thing. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love watching roofers!


----------



## vitauta

dwayne schneider.  i remember schneider-- a walking, swaggering tool belt. a lightweight sleaze with an overblown ego.  he's in charge of building our roof? it figures...so far, bubba is turning out to be the shining star of our construction cast of characters--the creme de la creme....

so nice and quiet here today, without the workers.  i can actually hear my coffee brewing.  mmm, smells like fresh-ground coffee beans in here.  let me see if i can scrounge up some good munchies in this fridge... look at all the magnets decorating the refrigerator door--odd pattern too. just so long as the magnet letters don't start spelling out words...when we get our suggestion box set up in here i'm going to strongly 'suggest' that ghosts not be allowed anywhere on the dc coffeehouse premises. 

oh god, i can hear the protests from pf and pag already, and their ghost sympathizer buddies....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing scary about ghosts...they are just friends and family checking in on us.

I don't get any coffee (caffiene) today...I got up at 4:30 this morning for my last cup for over 24 hours...then I went back to bed.

No baking today, either...makes me want coffee.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing scary about ghosts...they are just friends and family checking in on us.
> 
> I don't get any coffee (caffiene) today...I got up at 4:30 this morning for my last cup for over 24 hours...then I went back to bed.
> 
> No baking today, either...makes me want coffee.


 How about some of my decaff Italian roast it's so nummy?
ma


----------



## vitauta

but then she'd be needing some sugar-free pastries to go with....

anybody seen stephen king 'lurking' around here lately?  his ghosts aren't very friendly or family oriented (shiver)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> How about some of my decaff Italian roast it's so nummy?
> ma



There's always still some caffiene and I can't even have chocolate...I'm okay, just getting through the day!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's always still some caffiene and I can't even have chocolate...I'm okay, just getting through the day! Thanks, Ma!


 Ok sweetie, want some sugar free jello with me.? I picked up some Orange and some lemon-lime if your interested
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Ok sweetie, want some sugar free jello with me.? I picked up some Orange and some lemon-lime if your interested
> ma



Yum, lemon-lime!  Thank you, Ma!


----------



## taxlady

I once lived in a house that had a ghost cat and ghost mice.  Both exDH and I saw them, out of the corner of our eyes. They were never visible when you looked right at them. I saw the cat first and he saw the mice first.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I once lived in a house that had a ghost cat and ghost mice.  Both exDH and I saw them, out of the corner of our eyes. They were never visible when you looked right at them. I saw the cat first and he saw the mice first.




and then what happened?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> and then what happened?


Once we told each other what we had seen, we both starting seeing cat and mice. The cat would sit on the stairs down to the basement living room and that mice scurried across the kitchen floor, or hid near the cupboard doors.


----------



## vitauta

could your ghost kitty have been a feral cat with quick reflexes?


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:


> could your ghost kitty have been a feral cat with quick reflexes?



Lol!  Just not "buying" it are you Vit?  I don't mind ghosts as long as they are friendly. 
Taxlady, did the ghost cat every try to catch the ghost mice?  Lol!

Anybody mind if I have wine tonight instead of coffee?


----------



## vitauta

please, help yourself, bunny.  i'll join you with my liqueur-spiked coffee.  i'm helping to celebrate australia day for the second day in a row, and the birth of katie's grandson earlier today!! aren't babies grand?  grandbabies bring pure love with them--they're like a direct love infusion, don't you agree?  we have wine in the fridge, bunny, but i haven't seen any wine glasses.  how about this lemon-yellow mcdonald's cup, or would you prefer to use this lovely dc coffee mug? do you have elusive kitties too....?


----------



## Somebunny

I brought my own glass and wine. Maybe I will use that nice yellow cup for coffee in the morning, thank you!  No, I don't have any kitties ghost or otherwise.   
You are right about grandbabies  they are the best,  love mine to pieces .  Do you have grand children Vit?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> could your ghost kitty have been a feral cat with quick reflexes?


Nope, completely silent and it never moved. it was there when no doors or windows open, just sitting in a classic cat-sitting pose.



Somebunny said:


> Lol!  Just not "buying" it are you Vit?  I don't mind ghosts as long as they are friendly.
> Taxlady, did the ghost cat every try to catch the ghost mice?  Lol!
> 
> Anybody mind if I have wine tonight instead of coffee?


Never saw the cat chase the mice. ExDH wondered about that too.

I think that wine is more appropriate at this hour.


----------



## vitauta

oh yes, bunny.  my grandchildren are way older than yours.  my oldest is 17 years old already, and she towers over me at nearly 6 ft.  but i can still see her newborn baby face like it was just yesterday.  do you live near your grandbabies, bunny?  

i'm going to get clobbered from all directions for this, but i would love it if we could adopt a kitty or two for this place.  i know they would get excellent care here, with all the coffee lovers who love animals even more--dogs would be more complicated, probably not feasible....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cats would be cool...cats and books perfect combo...


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:


> oh yes, bunny.  my grandchildren are way older than yours.  my oldest is 17 years old already, and she towers over me at nearly 6 ft.  but i can still see her newborn baby face like it was just yesterday.  do you live near your grandbabies, bunny?
> ....



You have a great opportunity to have a special friendship with your 17year old granddaughter. Does she share your "foodism"?  That could be a fun shared interest.  . 
My grandchildren live about 2.5 - 3 hours away(depending on traffic). And yes they are young, DD kept me waiting for  them for quite awhile ;-)  I wish I could see them everyday.   BTW......I have a 20 yr. old step-grandson too!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> cats would be cool...cats and books perfect combo...


Yup.


----------



## vitauta

thank you pf and taxy, for the unexpected support on the kitty question.  (i guess i can count 'yup' as an endorsement? lol)  do you suppose we would be needing someone from the coffee klatch to act as designated owner of any pets we adopt? there is likely a requirement along those lines by the s.p.c.a....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> thank you pf and taxy, for the unexpected support on the kitty question.  (i guess i can count 'yup' as an endorsement? lol)  do you suppose we would be needing someone from the coffee klatch to act as designated owner of any pets we adopt? there is likely a requirement along those lines by the s.p.c.a....


Cats don't have owners. They have staff. 

But, let's teach those kitties to use the toilet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> *Cats don't have owners. They have staff.*
> 
> But, let's teach those kitties to use the toilet.



P'zactly!


----------



## vitauta

a citikitty kit would eliminate the need for a cat litter box.  citikitty, a cat toilet training kit, was pitched on the tv show shark tank last year.  the sharks invested in this new kitty product, and it is on the market today.  our kitties could be toilet trained in no time....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> a citikitty kit would eliminate the need for a cat litter box.  citikitty, a cat toilet training kit, was pitched on the tv show shark tank last year.  the sharks invested in this new kitty product, and it is on the market today.  our kitties could be toilet trained in no time....


That's the sort of thing I meant when I wrote we should teach them to use the toilet.

I would get one of those kits for my house, but I think that, at 16, Shreddy is too old to learn to use it.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> That's the sort of thing I meant when I wrote we should teach them to use the toilet.
> 
> I would get one of those kits for my house, but I think that, at 16, Shreddy is too old to learn to use it.



They're not too old to learn how to use it, but they definitely get a bit...um...clumsy as they age. I just watched my 20 yr old kitty slip into the the tub. Oops. He is a bit cranky now. 

Morning! On cup #2 of coffee. Feeling better now. I think I've discovered the source of my headaches. If I forget to put the humidifier on overnight...WHAM!

And I'm in for the kitty. How about 2 though so they entertain themselves when we're not here? I vote a boy and a girl. Boy for the snuggling and lap sitting and the girl to keep the place vermin free. How about these guys? Boy on left, girl on right.


----------



## taxlady

Funny, isn't it, that the best snuggle cats are almost always big tomcats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I teach mine to use the toilet then I'll be 4th in line...


----------



## vitauta

...and most of the greatest hunters ten to be the female cats.  those are two adorable kitties, alix.  love the black and white sweetie-pie--can feel his soft weight on my lap already.  most of my cats have been a lot like your spunky looking female tortoise kitty there...are you withholding their names for a reason, or are we to give them names?  
i'm getting ahead of myself as usual, i'm afraid...do you think we should call a meeting and take a vote on whether or not we adopt two kitties?  and if so, can we agree on these cuties?  someone is bound to report being allergic to cats, or having a life-long fear of them....i'd like another coffee, but i'm almost strung too tight as it is....alix, did you have time to explore some more garage or yard sales this weekend?  you can see how people have laid claim to the cushy lounge chairs you brought--they are perfect, and just in time too--with plans for a spacious veranda to occupy three sides of this structure, we need to be on the lookout for additional pieces of comfy furniture. not only for relaxing with our cuppas and reading, but also a place we can sit and work on our knitting and crocheting projects.....
when is the roofing work supposed to begin, anyway?


----------



## Alix

Those aren't MY kitties, they are at the SPCA. I'd be happy to bring them in if you all agree. 

I thought the roofers were here already. I saw some guys out back unloading shingles. Didn't see Thor  Bubba out there though. 

I did cruise a few garage sales and picked up a bunch more books. Scored a pile of old cookbooks too! I've been keeping an eye out for a porch swing and some nice rockers for the new veranda. Think we need some more comfy chairs for the library?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had this beanbag chair in storage...and two rocking chairs, they need cushions.


----------



## Alix

I can whip up cushions lickety split. I've got old seat cushions from dining room chairs I can recover. I just need to know what fabric we'd like on them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The beauty of a virtual space is that it is pleasing to the beholders eye.  I imagine we each something just a bit different, just knowing the cushions are there makes it perfect.  Knowing you can imagine and reach for what you want and/or need and always put a hand to it is all we need in this magical space.

Excuse me, I'm headed back to the washtub and scrub up a few extra monitors and keyboards folks keep spraying their beverages onto...


----------



## forty_caliber

I got a call from Schneider.  I took notes during the self-promoting monologue.  From what I was able to gather, all of the roof decking is in place, vents are flashed and tarred, and the tar paper is in place.  They should start with shingles in the morning. 


The shingles should go on pretty fast.  Bubba loaned out his pneumatic roofing nailers.  Those are some cool tools.  Drum magazine holds 500 nails.  Fires fast as you can pull the trigger.  Roof should be done by tomorrow or the next day at the latest.  

Just a reminder to stay off the back parking lot.  

Darrell, Darrell, and Darrell will be back on site tomorrow.  They will be delivering materials to lay brick.  100 bags of Portland cement, and a dumptruck load of sharpsand to mix the mortar, bullhide sheathing, scaffolding, and the pallets of brick.  We are planning to start laying brick on Wednesday.

From what I gather, Darrell the middle has decided to lay a challenging herringbone pattern in the walls topped off by diagonal soldiers along the top.  This could get very interesting. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that two pallets of flagstone I see for the firepit on the deck?


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is that two pallets of flagstone I see for the firepit on the deck?



It's not anything I know about.  Perhaps it was a community donation.  

.40


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The beauty of a virtual space is that it is pleasing to the beholders eye.  I imagine we each something just a bit different, just knowing the cushions are there makes it perfect.  Knowing you can imagine and reach for what you want and/or need and always put a hand to it is all we need in this magical space.
> 
> Excuse me, I'm headed back to the washtub and scrub up a few extra monitors and keyboards folks keep spraying their beverages onto...



the eloquent truth of your words touches my heart, pf.  just look at how the kitties have taken to your 'new' rocking chairs--little gal all curled into a round ball of breathing fur, the other stretched out full length, hanging off the seat pillow at both ends.  don'tcha just wish you could sleep like that--not a care in the world...

so, what's up with cute stuff here, anyway?  are they here on a trial visit, or has the deal been sealed on the adoption already? responsible and deserving as we are,  i wasn't at all sure the spca would approve us for adoption of one of their animals.

has anybody heard from .40 today?  the men have been hard at work around back, but i'm terrified to venture out there, myself. i only wish bubba hadn't loaned out his pneumatic nail gun.  in the hands of them darrell boys, that rapid fire nail gun is more like a loose cannon.  even in fun, they get to playing, and....


----------



## tinlizzie

Make it two thumbs up for two kitties -- any flavor.


----------



## forty_caliber

Got some bad news to report.  Seems that Schneider was running his mouth instead of paying attention to what he was doing and nailed his hand to the roof.  We had the fire department, the police department, code enforcement, and Bubba out at the building today.  

The good news is that Schneider is going to be OK.  Pity he didn't nail his mouth closed.  The fire department got his hand pried loose and the rest of him down from the roof.  The police department ruled the incident as self-inflicted accidental injury and our permits were on the up-and-up.  

The bad news is Bubba fired Schneider for operating a nail gun while intoxicated.  Apparently, there was more Irish than Coffee in his thermos.  Our roof is only half finished.    

Bubba and Darrell the younger will finish up the roofing job tomorrow.  This is could have been a lot worse.  I think we need to cook up some BBQ for the crew's lunch tomorrow and tell them how much we appreciate their hard work.

.40


----------



## love2"Q"

forty_caliber said:


> Got some bad news to report.  Seems that Schneider was running his mouth instead of paying attention to what he was doing and nailed his hand to the roof.  We had the fire department, the police department, code enforcement, and Bubba out at the building today.
> 
> The good news is that Schneider is going to be OK.  Pity he didn't nail his mouth closed.  The fire department got his hand pried loose and the rest of him down from the roof.  The police department ruled the incident as self-inflicted accidental injury and our permits were on the up-and-up.
> 
> The bad news is Bubba fired Schneider for operating a nail gun while intoxicated.  Apparently, there was more Irish than Coffee in his thermos.  Our roof is only half finished.
> 
> Bubba and Darrell the younger will finish up the roofing job tomorrow.  This is could have been a lot worse.  I think we need to cook up some BBQ for the crew's lunch tomorrow and tell them how much we appreciate their hard work.
> 
> .40



What kind of gun... A roofing gun? Nasty nails with those barbs from the wire spool... Clip the head and pull on through...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've got twenty pounds of potatoes I can make into salad for the Que party for the guys.  I think we should have it on Saturday, give us some time to get full participation.


----------



## Somebunny

I could do baked beans.  Any thoughts?  I imagine .40 and "love2Q" will take care of the actual grilling.  I know that "Texas BBQ" is a little different that grilling  so they should be able to cover all the bases.


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> You have a great opportunity to have a special friendship with your 17year old granddaughter. Does she share your "foodism"? That could be a fun shared interest. .
> My grandchildren live about 2.5 - 3 hours away(depending on traffic). And yes they are young, DD kept me waiting for them for quite awhile ;-) I wish I could see them everyday. BTW......I have a 20 yr. old step-grandson too!


 
My oldest grandchild is 35 y.o. My youngest* great* grandchild is 4 y.o. My youngest grandchild is three y.o. All together there are 17 of them.  I think.


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> What kind of gun... A roofing gun? Nasty nails with those barbs from the wire spool... Clip the head and pull on through...


 
I saw all the hulabaloo when I was waking by with Teddy. I wondered what was going on. I would have stopped, but that is when Teddy decided to do his 'thing'. There was also another dog coming up the street and Teddy just had to investigate.


----------



## vitauta

potato salad and baked beans are two perfect must-have, much-loved items for our bbq.  thank you, pf and bunny.  i sent .40 an email re the change of date to saturday, and  he is fine with it.  men sometimes need to be reminded that food events require some preparation and planning time in order to happen....

my contribution to the bbq will be 8 lbs. of pork spareribs, and two large bags of free- range chicken wings. i'm buying, not grilling.  but let me tell you about the local farm where they raise these chickens and pigs....it goes by the name of "babes in the wood".  they are far beyond the usual organic, free range and grass-fed farm environment that we hear about these days.  the best, juiciest, richest-flavored pork i've eaten in many years--the way pork USED to taste. the way pork is SUPPOSED to taste, the way it tasted when pork ruled at our house.  it's back, folks--at babe's farm!  Babe's pigs live in the forest and rolling hills of a 65 acre farm in virginia. the piglets live in the woods from the time of their birth.  they live happily unconfined, roaming and foraging for nuts and berries, etc., providing the most rich flavored, meaty textured pork you can imagine. if you wish, you can visit babe's pigs up close and personal, by visiting the farm. i'll pass on that, myself.  i don't wish to get that personal with my main course....

i'm so sorry, here i go again, boring you nice folks with my long-winded stories.  let me just quickly dispense with this by saying that the chickens are treated with the same care and humanity as the pigs at babe's farm.. only they live in the pastures, rather than in the forest....i can't tell you how thrilled i am to be able to bring babe's meats to our bbq on saturday.  you may decide not to go back to supermarket meats after you get a taste of babe's....


----------



## forty_caliber

Saturday it is and I won't say a word to anyone.  It should be a surprise.  I'll put some boston butt on the smoker for pulled pork sammies.

It's perfect timing really.  The building should be completely dried in and ready for sheetrock by then.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have the firepit started, it should be ready by then, too.  At least to admire, depending on how much time I have to play with it.


----------



## vitauta

we will be needing a good sized cooking surface for barbecuing our spare ribs and wings on saturday.  does the fire pit have a grilling grate insert, or a cooking grill that fits over the top? i'm just asking--we can always bring in a couple of portable grills for the job, if needed...
shall we pitch in for a pony keg for bubba and the guys?  or just go with a few suitcases of sodas and canned beer....

truth be told, i'm kinda relieved that bubba let schnieder go.  i'm glad to have missed all the brouhaha with the cops and emts the other day. actually, schneider was lucky he wasn't arrested for public drunkeness or something....


----------



## Alix

HEY! Who drank all my whiskey??? I was stocking the bar and brought in some Glenfiddich! BBQ? I can do desserts. How many are we expecting? I'll do some brownies, oatmeal chocolate chip cookies and maybe a couple of pies. I've got blueberries in the freezer and I can do an apple or rhubarb one too. Which do you think the boys would like better. 

I'm taking my coffee out to the deck. I know its not done, but its just so lovely out there today. Does anyone mind if I hang a bird feeder out in that maple? I saw some finches that looked hungry.


----------



## vitauta

wasn't me with the glenfiddich, alix, though i have been witness to some back and forth traffic to the booze cabinet over the weekend.  next time, write your name on the bottle, or else leave the cutty sark behind, instead of your glenfiddich.

 when the workers are gone, the yard in the back is a paradise for a variety of bird species.  the cats are sitting in the bay windows, going out of their little kitty minds, intently hunting birds from their side of the glass....


----------



## Alix

I'm blaming that nasty roofer dude. There are black fingerprints all over the bottle. I'm willing to share but the WHOLE BOTTLE??? Geez. 

Its just about time for me to head to work, so I'll leave this pot of stew on the stove and some biscuits ready to go into the oven. Enjoy all!


----------



## forty_caliber

The roof is complete.  Yea!  Tomorrow they will nail on the sheathing and start laying brick.  The don't have enough brick to go all the way to the top of the second story so the plan is to use siding on the upper half of the building.  

What color do you want to paint it?  Yellowish brick and white trim.  Green shingles. 

There will be trades in and out the rest of this week.  Plumbers, electricians, etc.

Working on a contract for the finish carpenters.  Don't want to ginx it by saying.  Just wish me luck. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have enough flagstone to create a prep and BBQ area near the firepit.  But, I don;t think I can get that all done by the weekend.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have enough flagstone to create a prep and BBQ area near the firepit.  But, I don;t think I can get that all done by the weekend.




pf, are you seriously planning on laying down flagstone by yourself --is that what you meant by 'playing' with it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, yeah...it's been a few years since I last laid flagstone, but I still remember how.


----------



## vitauta

forty_caliber said:


> The roof is complete.  Yea!  Tomorrow they will nail on the sheathing and start laying brick.  The don't have enough brick to go all the way to the top of the second story so the plan is to use siding on the upper half of the building.
> 
> What color do you want to paint it?  Yellowish brick and white trim.  Green shingles.
> 
> There will be trades in and out the rest of this week.  Plumbers, electricians, etc.
> 
> Working on a contract for the finish carpenters.  Don't want to ginx it by saying.  Just wish me luck.
> 
> .40



you are a natural deal maker, .40.  we trust you to bring the best package away from the table, sealed with a cigar and a handshake.

for a color, i like the idea of an old gold shade to accentuate  the yellowish color of the brick.  be nice with forest green, also....


----------



## Somebunny

Oh Alix!  I feel like slapping that Schneider for pilfering your Scotch!  Of course if I had known it was there I might have snuck a nip myself, I'm a "Scotch girl" and you gotta love Glenfidich. Listen I have half a bottle of "the Glen" myself, I'm going to leave it here, maybe you and I (and anyone else of like mind) can share a dram 
I'm also dropping off a pan of Bakechef's  Brownies.  I need a kitty fix, so I think I will coax one of the cats to sit on my lap for a while before I head to dreamland


----------



## taxlady

I'll leave a bottle of Ballantynes. Let's hide any Glen Anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, the fire pit is just about finished, I have it covered so it doesn't get wet in this weather.  Here is a pic of it and I have enough flagstone to face something similar to this Q space...what do you think?


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, the fire pit is just about finished, I have it covered so it doesn't get wet in this weather.  Here is a pic of it and I have enough flagstone to face something similar to this Q space...what do you think?



Wow that's some great work PF.  I was wondering how you lifted all those heavy stones by yourself and then I remembered that you're an ogress.



.40


----------



## vitauta

magnificent fire pit, pf!  i'll take an ogress over a professional field stone mason any day!!  can't wait for an excuse to call a circle gathering 'round a roaring fire at this primal new place!


----------



## Snip 13

That is so cool PF! Great Job!


----------



## vitauta

you are such a dear, bunny--yummer brownies to sweeten up my coffee experience this morning.  they are so fudgy good! seems like all of us dcers are baking bakechef's recipe these days....

sure hope pac gets here before all of these brownies are gone...  i was hoping to get him interested in our big bbq doings this weekend, and persuade him to grill his famous chicken wings with 'babe's' free range chickens.  he even makes steak-flavored ones!  .40 will be here to slow-cook the pork butt, texas style....we'll need a killer cole slaw, too....  

my coffee keeps getting cold before i can finish it.  guess i'll just make one more fresh brew, and feed the kitties.  they act like they haven't seen food for days!!  i like the way domino sits up on his back legs, begging for treats with those eyes and paws curled....


----------



## kadesma

I'm in the midst of baking some pumpernickle bread so if anyone wants a sammie for lunch we're on I put sliced swiss,cheddar,and some finely sliced brisket in the fridge help your selves the bred can be sliced with the electric slicer DH set up for us.
eat hearty and well, pickles,chips on counter.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, I love stone masonry...any extra suggestions on the cooking end of the patio?  Do we want gas and water piped in or leave it rustic with wool/charcoal and tote that water?  I can also put in electric...


----------



## forty_caliber

While Bubba and Darrell the middle labor our building is taking shape one brick at a time.  The other two Darrell brothers have been putting up siding on the second story.  

Electrical and Plumbing work are complete.  Code Enforcement will be out tomorrow for inspections.  

Provided we pass inspection a crew is scheduled to come out and insulate the building with binary foam.  This method will totally seal the air spaces between the studs providing a draft free environment that is also insect resistant. 

I had a little surprise when I learned about the two story chimney in the center of the building with openings for fireplaces in four rooms.  Two in each story. 

Duct work has been put in place for central heat and air.  We'll have to take up a collection for the HVAC equipment in the spring.  Maybe we can have a garage sale to help raise those funds

Next week, windows, doors and sheetrock  I hate sheetrock work...SO MESSY.

I'm still working on the finish carpenter.  My bobber is twitching, I'm just waiting for the right moment to set the hook.  Payment is a 2 week all expenses paid vacation at the Brenham farm house and a tour of the Texas hill country.  This includes Washington on the Brazos, the Independence Trail, Battle of Flowers memorial, The Alamo, Treaty Oak,  Texas State Capitol, Sam Houston memorial, and other historical sites from the days of the Texas Republic. 

.40


----------



## tinlizzie

Despite my carping at the number of books, the Friends of the Library had a bang-up sale yesterday so here I am with two more boxes of miscellaneous books to put up.  I promise to do them all as soon as I get a shot of caffeine.

G'morning, all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is it morning?  Guess I better find some coffee...


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Despite my carping at the number of books, the Friends of the Library had a bang-up sale yesterday so here I am with two more boxes of miscellaneous books to put up.  I promise to do them all as soon as I get a shot of caffeine.
> 
> G'morning, all.



more books, tin?  let's see what you have in there...let me give you a hand with them while my coffee cools down a bit.  oh, hehe, i see you already have plenty of help with both kitties going at it!! attacking... what?  i think they just want to fight over the box, must be a 'cat thing'-- they leave the best, cushy seats in the house, to spar over this dusty old cardboard box. huh, go figure....

let's let them play awhile, tin.  did you hear the exciting news from .40 about the rooms here that have plastered-in fireplaces? apparently, from a central chimney existing from the time of the construction of the original building.  can you imagine, tin?  even if we don't use them for heating, as actively functioning fireplaces....i can't wait to see the walls torn down to reveal those old fireplaces, hidden from sight for all these years--there's supposed to be four of them!  i wonder, have you noticed, tin, is that a brick or a stone chimney, up there on the roof?  

have you seen the awesome masonry work done by pf at the back of the house--the splendid fire pit she built?  the round, stone-stacked pit is surrounded by the loveliest expanse of field stone, pf's skills...it will make the most perfect evening gathering place for us to relax with our choice of cuppas-- a blazing fire, alive with movement and dancing flames, its mesmerizing powers--melting, softening, entrancing....blissful


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I decided I wanted water for sure, have the plumbing done...do we want electric? Wood/charcoal or gas for the grill?  Hurry, hurry...our BBQ is tomorrow!


----------



## forty_caliber

I think we need the electrical out there.  I might need to plugin the Traeger.

.40


----------



## vitauta

i decided to stop by tonight with the bags of chicken wings and spare ribs for tomorrow's bbq.  whoever is doing the grilling for this party may want to marinate some of this meat ahead...oh goody, i see somebody already came by and left a big ol' bowl of coleslaw.  let me just take a little...oh yeah, that's killer alright, umm!  

sure hope .40 has a good scheme for how to get the crew over here tomorrow, being the weekend an' all....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Electrical...no problem.  I'll check and make sure I have the right conduit and get it out tonight, it'll go fast, I'll hook up when it's light out.


----------



## Somebunny

Say....what time should I have the beans here?  I want to keep them hot and they are in my big enamelware roaster.  If there ends up being grill space they could stay warm there, otherwise I don't  want to get them here too early.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I almost have the electric in, we can put out a couple of spare burners or stash it in the fridge and fill up a crockpot.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> more books, tin?  let's see what you have in there...let me give you a hand with them while my coffee cools down a bit.  oh, hehe, i see you already have plenty of help with both kitties going at it!! attacking... what?  i think they just want to fight over the box, must be a 'cat thing'-- they leave the best, cushy seats in the house, to spar over this dusty old cardboard box. huh, go figure....
> 
> let's let them play awhile, tin.  did you hear the exciting news from .40 about the rooms here that have plastered-in fireplaces? apparently, from a central chimney existing from the time of the construction of the original building.  can you imagine, tin?  even if we don't use them for heating, as actively functioning fireplaces....i can't wait to see the walls torn down to reveal those old fireplaces, hidden from sight for all these years--there's supposed to be four of them!  i wonder, have you noticed, tin, is that a brick or a stone chimney, up there on the roof?
> 
> have you seen the awesome masonry work done by pf at the back of the house--the splendid fire pit she built?  the round, stone-stacked pit is surrounded by the loveliest expanse of field stone, pf's skills...it will make the most perfect evening gathering place for us to relax with our choice of cuppas-- a blazing fire, alive with movement and dancing flames, its mesmerizing powers--melting, softening, entrancing....blissful



I love these mixed boxes of old books -- often the most interesting titles that have been sitting on someone's or someone's father's shelf for ages.  And you won't find them at Barnes & Noble or even Amazon.  Your comments about the cats reminds me of that fat Internet cat that loves to jump into boxes and back out again.  

Wouldn't it be swell if while taking out old walls, etc., the guys came across old documents or !!cash!! or the like?

Your picture of that blazing fire was warming just for the reading, Ms. Silvertongue.  And think of all the calories PF was able to dispose of while doing that fun firepit project!  I envy her.

Do you think it looks like rain for this afternoon's Do?  Since we're dried in and all, it won't cancel festivities just maybe slow them down a bit.  I sure hope Alix brings something lemony, and lots of it.  How about I bring a couple of dozen deviled eggs?


----------



## forty_caliber

Lunch is at high noon.  I put the boston butt on about 9 o'clock last night.  It looks great this morning.  Lots of bark.  I'll pull it in a couple of hours and mix in the sauce.   Should be enough for a couple of bus pans full.  Picked up 4 dozen local baked hoagie rolls with sesame seeds.

Who's bringing the cole-slaw?  

The new addition is fully wired, plumbed, insulated and all the doors and windows are hung.  

You should see the front entry.  Curved double doors in an oval vestibule flanked by floor to ceiling stained glass panels.

I told all of the crews to stop by for a special project around noon...wink wink

.40


----------



## kadesma

forty_caliber said:


> Lunch is at high noon. I put the boston butt on about 9 o'clock last night. It looks great this morning. Lots of bark. I'll pull it in a couple of hours and mix in the sauce. Should be enough for a couple of bus pans full. Picked up 4 dozen local baked hoagie rolls with sesame seeds.
> 
> Who's bringing the cole-slaw?
> 
> The new addition is fully wired, plumbed, insulated and all the doors and windows are hung.
> 
> You should see the front entry. Curved double doors in an oval vestibule flanked by floor to ceiling stained glass panels.
> 
> I told all of the crews to stop by for a special project around noon...wink wink
> 
> .40


 I'll bring cole slaw if that's ok I lost a close dear friend wed so haven't been reading here like I should. How about more deviled eggs, and some stuffed celery and Andy M's moms pilar its heaven and I want to help.
ma


----------



## Soma

Lately, I 've been lacing my coffee with hot chocolate, half and, half .....so delicious in the snowtimes!

Sure would love one of those eggnog cookies but for my new heart channel, which needs to be kept clear of clogging fats.
Wish there was a fat-declogger one could eat following every meal!

I had an aunt who used to eat a piece of diet fudge (supposed to be a meal-replacer) after every meal, insisting it was doing just that. Maybe for her, it was, cuz she's still going strong though overweight and in her 80's.


----------



## justplainbill

Soma said:


> Lately, I 've been lacing my coffee with hot chocolate, half and, half .....so delicious in the snowtimes!
> 
> Sure would love one of those eggnog cookies but for my new heart channel, which needs to be kept clear of clogging fats.
> Wish there was a fat-declogger one could eat following every meal!
> 
> I had an aunt who used to eat a piece of diet fudge (supposed to be a meal-replacer) after every meal, insisting it was doing just that. Maybe for her, it was, cuz she's still going strong though overweight and in her 80's.


You might want to investigate the alleged health benefits of cinnamon.


----------



## kadesma

justplainbill said:


> You might want to investigate the alleged health benefits of cinnamon.


 My son takes cinnamon capsules and finds it lowers blood glucose a lot.
 I plan to start on monday.
kades


----------



## vitauta

wow, look at all the food in this fridge, ah deviled eggs, too.  won't anybody be going away hungry from this party, no matter how many bubbas and darells show up!
good thing we decided on a keg--saves space in the fridge for more food.  i hope we have some bags of ice coming for the drinks--the icemaker won't do us much good today....anyone heard from alix?  she's our dessert girl, you know.  somebody brought a pan of bakechef's brownies, but they're half-gone already...

i'll be back in a few hours.  i have to finish mixing up the pasta salad i decided to make last minute....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, sorry, I'm late....there was a troll under the bridge and I was up late last night finishing up the BBQ prep and cook area adjacent to the firepit.  We still need a Q of some sort to put in there and I had enough flagstone and brick for the pizza oven on the end.  Here's my 20 pounds of potato salad. 

Well, dig in!  don't all just stand around.  Party time!


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, sorry, I'm late....there was a troll under the bridge and I was up late last night finishing up the BBQ prep and cook area adjacent to the firepit.  We still need a Q of some sort to put in there and I had enough flagstone and brick for the pizza oven on the end.  Here's my 20 pounds of potato salad.
> 
> Well, dig in!  don't all just stand around.  Party time!



Oh gads!  I'm late too, but look what I just won!  I'm donating it to the patio/pit area.  Fi I hope this will just slide into the prep/Q area you prepared.  




Isn't it bee...oootiful! I'm so excited!!!  Man, that pork butt (kind of an oxymoron isn't it?  lol!) smells fabulous .40!  I'm starving.......
Yum!  What great cooks we have here, hope everyone likes baked beans, there's half a lb. of bacon on top and who doesn't love bacon? 

PS. Thanks for all your hard work Fi,  it looks great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It fits perfectly!  Thanks, let me get it hooked up.   Now I'm wondering about a water feature out here...


----------



## vitauta

oh yeah, bunny, i love my baked beans smothered with bacon like that! here, i just need to make room on my plate--this is my second plate.  i had to eat some of everything, and now i think i have.  lord, that pulled pork of .40's is the tenderest, most succulent bbq...i just kept eating it, without the bread after a while, just for the taste of it.  pf, your potato salad is the bomb!  you must have had a triple major in college--nursing, masonry and home economics. i hope you have the recipe for this salad posted at dc.  i need to make some of this for my brood of grandkids for when they descend on me later this month....
i'm so glad the guys are all eating like hungry wolves.   watching other people eat makes me feel real good inside, even when it's not all my own food. 

oh pf, quiet, if you have to go in there--bubba is laying down, resting-- trying to process all that food...and all them cups of beer.  we have the keys to his truck safely tucked away in the antique coffee tin in the pantry.  didn't want bubba to wake up with a mind to drive himself somewhere....

i just plan on eating until i can't no more--no dieting today! none of that healthy lifestyle talk--it's groundhog day, and, no shadow-- it's going to be an early spring, coffeemates! soon as i can move again, i want to take a tour of this place, inside and out!  can you believe your eyes, the enchantment, the rhapsody that resides with us here in this spot....?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Where do you want this red velvet cake with cream cheese icing?...picked up 2 of them while I was at Costco.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The flagstone, outside plumbing, electric and gas I learned one summer working at Dad's putting in the Narnia garden at their place.  It is fantastic!


----------



## forty_caliber

I've been on the phone all evening.  We have our finish carpenters lined up.  The sheet rock crew will be out tomorrow through Wednesday.  

None other than Tim "the toolman" Taylor and Al Borland will be on the job later next week.  I can't wait to see how they interpret the plans and what inventions Tim leaves for us.  He has already promised a solar water heater to augment the standard system.

Personally, I put my faith in big Al to get the job done but on the other hand, I can't wait to get Tim on the back of a horse for a trail ride on the farm later this summer.  I think I'm going to put him on Uncle Hershel's big black stallion Widowmaker.  He just loves city folk.   

The Darrell brothers will still be on the job too.  Tim needs supervision.  They will do the painting and help with the odd jobs that still need doing.  

.40


----------



## vitauta

thought i'd stop in to see if there's any food left from yesterday's picnic.  a thick slice of red velvet cake...with this hazelnut coffee, oh yeahh.  nobody here, just me and the kitty cats.  yesss-i-know you'd like some of my cake, domino--why you keep sticking your nose... sniffing at my coffee, silly?  it's HOT, dummy, i mean dommie--here, okay, sit up, up--sit up for it--here's a glob of frosting, dommie .  yes, i Know, it's SO goood, kitty.  here, boxxi, here's some for you too...No--not the coffee--what is it with you cats and the coffee, anyhow??  trust me, you not gonna like it....well, i told you so, boxx!

yes, i talk to myself all the time.  nothing wrong with--well, not when there's people around, i don't, cuz they wouldn't understand.  oh look.  pulled pork and rolls--cole slaw, even!  how lucky is that!  i expected to find all the food gone today--what a super nice group we have here, leaving some goodies in the fridge for the latecomers. no, not like me--i'm double-dipping, i know.  the cats, they won't tell on me. they wouldn't dare....

next week should be fun--i love tim and al--wonder where .40 knows them from.  he sure has some interesting connections, that 40....but, he's right-- tim will require close supervision.  heck, he's just as accident-prone as schneider was, only with tim, you kinda want to protect him, keep him from hurting himself...and everyone else. and everything he touches....


----------



## Alix

Whoo. Sorry I missed it all guys. I was NUTS at work the last couple of days and just couldn't pull away for any amount of time. Thanks PF for covering my butt and bringing in that red velvet cake. I felt bad jamming out at the last minute. 

I'm off to the library to curl up and read for a bit. I'm whacked.


----------



## vitauta

hey alix, we were worried about your sorry butt yesterday.  yeah, pf is good like that....listen, i gotta go get back to the game.  ravens are 7 up already.  listen, in the back of the fridge--there's a plate with your name on it--yeah, kades insisted on fixing a plate for ya yesterday....


----------



## Alix

OMG! Thanks for the plate of yummies Ma. I needed that. I made some soup for later. Ham and split pea. 

Sorry I worried you all. I couldn't even get close to a computer, let alone get on here. I'll makes sure I leave a note next time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selfish of me, I knew the only way I could have a piece was if everyone had a piece.


----------



## Alix

I'm in a soup and biscuits mood. I'll put a pot of beef barley on to simmer while I start refinishing these awesome bookshelves I found at a yard sale. Maple - 8 ft tall 4 ft wide, but they need sanding and staining. I'll be out back if you need me. Where's Bubba working today?


----------



## vitauta

yoohoo, lexi!  aren't you the hard-working girl today!  are you celebrating national homemade soup day? is that the reason for you making the big ol' beautiful bubbling pot of soup i just tasted?  the flavor is so rich and meaty--you have this whole house smelling just like a popular, upscale french bistro!

that's some lovely solid maple wood you are working on there, alix--nice and heavy, too.  did you see the cartons of books left on the front porch again?  it's become something of a drop-off site for unwanted books. tin has been working like a busy beaver all last week, trying to keep up with the steady stream of the incomings....you may need to think about slowing or shutting down the continued donation of books too, alix--our volunteers have been dwindling lately, both in numbers and time, you know?

your soup is probably ready to eat.  let's fill a couple of mugs, and take them over to your bay window station, right?  aww, the kitties have taken over your window seat--they always find the best places to curl up, and a patch of sunshine.  happy homemade soup day, lexi....


----------



## forty_caliber

Bubba and the brothers D are helping the sheetrock crew.  Most of the upper story is done.  They should be finished floating it out sometime Wednesday.

I've got to go pick up Tim and Al at the airport on Wednesday afternoon.  I'll bring them by for a meet and greet.    

Somebody asked how I know all these peeps.  My cousin Beth Ann twice removed on my mothers side was married to Earnest P. Worrell (know what I mean Vern).  After his untimely demise she sort of inherited his position on the Screen Actors Guild governance board.  I've meet a bunch of SCAG members over the years.  I miss Earnest the most.  He was some kind of fun at a BBQ. 

.40


----------



## Alix

Soup is sooooo good! Glad you liked it vit. I made homemade granola today and dinner was pork chops, smashed taters and salad. I just felt like being in the kitchen. I never did get any baking done, but the house smells like granola, so that counts. 

I went through some of the books. There is a PILE of old cookbooks. Some are even handwritten. I'm quite excited to try some of those recipes. The bookcases are stained and are drying out on the covered veranda. No chance of precipitation in the forecast tonight. 

Did you see the lovely shelves Bubba put in for us?


----------



## vitauta

that sure is a pretty wall of bookshelves, alix.  turns out bubba puts up some real quality work.  i think he's got what they call 'natural abilities'--looks can be deceiving, alright.  i haven't seen bubba since the bbq--i swear, that boy, every time i saw him saturday, he was fixing himself another "everything plate".  i lost count after the fourth one, but he was far from done then, and helpin' himself to the darrell's vittles too! 
.40 said tim and al will be flying in here on wednesday.  other than that, i can't keep track of what work is going on in this place.  i know .40 makes a real effort to keep us advised of every job installment, as well as upcoming events, but most of the time, we get these cryptic notes from him...you can't make hide or hare out of 'em. half the time, i don't know if he's serious or just pullin' my leg about something--he has this peculiar sense of humor about things.  i think he likes poking a little fun--putting people on, you know, all the while going off, having a little chuckle to himself....


----------



## tinlizzie

That is a beautiful set of shelves, guys.  Do you suppose Bubba could put one of those little ladders-on-wheels in for us?  While some of us could probably reach the top shelves, we need to provide access for anyone who might be height-challenged.  I just love to see home libraries, wall-to-wall, floor-to-ceiling books.  Sounds as though we might have a whole wall of cookbooks - quite appropriate for DC.  I know I'm not the only one who likes to just read them, if not use them to cook by/from.  I'm afraid the computer has usurped that duty.  

I've forgotten - do we have a computer desk?


----------



## vitauta

here kitties, here kitkat, here dommie, oh there you are!  have you been good kitties while i was away?  yes, yes, i know you're hungry--aren't you always?  wait a minute while i fix myself some coffee.  gimme a minute, will you --look, you have food in your dishes, what're you cryin' about?  i know, i know--you don't like when it turns dry around the edges.  here, i'm giving it a stir, there, there--good as new.  now what's wrong?  what?  don't you two beat all!  how did you get spoiled so fast!  you remember how we saved your furry little butts and whiskers last week?  you were sooo happy to leave that old spca, remember that?  and now what--friskies not good
 enough for you any more? aw, it's done gone and gotten too stale for kitties of your stature, has it?  here, here, have a little fresh milk, you two little ingrates!  i'm going to relax and have a nice cup of coffee, myself. hmm, i don't see or hear any signs of the workers today...oh, i wonder if al and tim got into town today, as .40 had in his plans....they're probably catching up on old times at some cheers-type pub, trading some tall stories, and bouncing off one another with mischievous fraternity....


----------



## taxlady

I think the kitties are a little miffed 'cause I gave 'em what for. They had been playing with the toilet paper. There was none left on the roll in the washroom. And someone had also attacked the paper towels - I found the roll behind a chair and it had teeth and claw marks.


----------



## forty_caliber

Tim and Al were stuck in Chicago O'hare for several hours when their connecting flight had mechanical issues.  They caught another flight and their plane is still in the air and I'm waiting at the airport for them.  

I'll keep you posted.

.40


----------



## Addie

Thanks Vit for lifting my spirits. Delightful. Give those kitties anything they want. If they want to learn how to be spoiled brats, I can send Teddy there for the weekend. He is a master of getting all the attention he wants. Spike thinks he is teaching him who the alpha is. Teddy doesn't think about it. He knows!


----------



## Alix

What did you name our wee beasties vitauta? Domino and ??? I like Domino. Perfect for him. Our little girl is a bit of a heathen but Domino is quite the lap sitter. He snuggled me right into a nap this afternoon. I MAY have drooled a bit on my book. Sorry.


----------



## forty_caliber

Hey Everybody.  Let's give a warm welcome to Tim and Al.  Al is the one dressed in a plaid shirt . 

On the way over we had a chance to chat about the project and share some ideas.  Tim suggested that we ask the group for their suggestions since this is a community project.  The floor is open for suggestions.  This whole thing is about and for all of us so let us hear from you.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Hey Everybody.  Let's give a warm welcome to Tim and Al.  Al is the one dressed in a plaid shirt .
> 
> On the way over we had a chance to chat about the project and share some ideas.  Tim suggested that we ask the group for their suggestions since this is a community project.  The floor is open for suggestions.  This whole thing is about and for all of us so let us hear from you.
> 
> .40



The floor is open???  You didn't let Tim have a pry bar did you?


----------



## Addie

Vit, my daughter has a calico cat named Cookie. There was a round black area rug in front of the couch. Now Cookie stays upstairs on the second floor most of the time. Even her food dishes and litter box are up there. Occasionally she comes downstairs and jumps up on the couch. But when she wanted to get down off the couch she would start howling and raising cane. She was afraid of the black rug. She thought it was a hole. My daughter would have to go and pick her up and put her down on the floor far away from the black rug. Silly cat! My daughter had to get rid of the rug.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> well, what do you think, alix? what is your expanded vision for this coffee palace, now that tim and al have brought the special "tools" and their unique skills completely at our disposal? we're talking beyond the library, veranda, and firepit/stonehenge setting, now. what do you see happening with the up-to-now undeveloped spaces, lexi?
> 
> and what about those four walled-in fireplaces?  that central chimney seems a natural starting point for a new direction and expansion of our dream project, no?  i hope we don't uncover a dead body or two, hidden away behind these walls, hehehe....
> 
> oh, domino has come looking for us. he doesn't suffer being ignored for long.  actually, i haven't named either of our kitties.  it's just what i'm calling them.  domino, dommie, dummy.  and little sparky, i call her whatever comes to mind--mostly boxxi or just kitty...i figure these two will come when they feel like it, or when they are hungry.  they will ignore whatever names i, or anyone else chooses to call them.  they are such sweeties, tho--they claimed our hearts, and carved a place here that now belongs to them exclusively.....




i would so love to have a formal dining room...after all, this is a place inhabited by a variety of dcers, born and branded foodies.  we could throw parties, have banquets and food festivals, contests and bake-offs here.  celebrations of all kinds--weddings, even.  the possibilities are endless, really, when you think about it....


----------



## Alix

Well lets see...

Kitchen/Dining room - I can see us having a lovely reno in here. Pass through counter with stools tucked under to be used as a breakfast bar. I'll let you guys discuss the actual dining area. The kitchen needs to have room for at least 3 of us to work. An island with deep pot drawers and a sink is a must. 2 ovens, because you just KNOW its going to be a gathering place for holiday meals and there is nothing worse than trying to juggle all the sides, main and desserts in one dinky oven. I'd love to see sliding doors out to the deck and patio too. That covered deck is so lovely. I was thinking something like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ffor the outdoor chefs. That fireplace on the left would actually be more like an ooutdoor pizza oven. I think we could incorporate a smoker section in the middle tthere too. 

The kitchen, outdoor area (Did the hot tub ever get finished?) and the library are going to be my primary haunts, but if there are going to be bunches of us around maybe a really big ballroom for parties might be a good idea. 

I think the library could be expanded into a couple of rooms too. Its grown exponentially in the last little while. Do you think Tim and Al could do some of those movable rolling bookcases? So they sort of stack on top of one another to conserve space? Then we could convert that room where we've been sorting books into a reading room. Do the fireplace wall in river rock, put in a few more chair groupings and maybe a big squishy couch? We're right next to the kitchen but I don't think it would be out of line to have a counter with all our coffee supplies in here. 

What do you think .40? Can the boys do any of that?


----------



## Alix

Nevermind...I just found the kitchen I think we need.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Nevermind...I just found the kitchen I think we need.


Oh yeah.

Room for lots of folks to sit and, chop, gab, stir, mix, julienne, whisk, etc.


----------



## vitauta

Holy Moly, me oh my, alix!!  i think you missed your calling.  you have my vote for being appointed our official events planner.  our party-planner--the team leader who organizes all of our functions, alix, and you get to select your own staff.  what do you say?  isn't this some crazy s---t though?  i love it!


----------



## Alix

That glass wall at the end of the dining area needs to be sliding doors to the patio. I can see the covered veranda off to the right of that so that there is room for sun lovers and shade needers.  

Do you think the area to the right of the dining area could be expanded to be that area for parties I mentioned? 

Thanks for the accolades vit. I just know what I like when I see it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Well lets see...
> 
> Kitchen/Dining room - I can see us having a lovely reno in here. Pass through counter with stools tucked under to be used as a breakfast bar. I'll let you guys discuss the actual dining area. The kitchen needs to have room for at least 3 of us to work. An island with deep pot drawers and a sink is a must. 2 ovens, because you just KNOW its going to be a gathering place for holiday meals and there is nothing worse than trying to juggle all the sides, main and desserts in one dinky oven. I'd love to see sliding doors out to the deck and patio too. That covered deck is so lovely. I was thinking something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ffor the outdoor chefs. That fireplace on the left would actually be more like an ooutdoor pizza oven. I think we could incorporate a smoker section in the middle tthere too.
> 
> The kitchen, outdoor area (Did the hot tub ever get finished?) and the library are going to be my primary haunts, but if there are going to be bunches of us around maybe a really big ballroom for parties might be a good idea.
> 
> I think the library could be expanded into a couple of rooms too. Its grown exponentially in the last little while. Do you think Tim and Al could do some of those movable rolling bookcases? So they sort of stack on top of one another to conserve space? Then we could convert that room where we've been sorting books into a reading room. Do the fireplace wall in river rock, put in a few more chair groupings and maybe a big squishy couch? We're right next to the kitchen but I don't think it would be out of line to have a counter with all our coffee supplies in here.
> 
> What do you think .40? Can the boys do any of that?



I already built that out there...not nice enough?


----------



## forty_caliber

They are already on it.  We're going to have to make due with a 6 burner Viking range.  Double oven model with griddle option. 

Walnut veneer Kraftmaid Cabinets are built out for twin french door Samsung refrigerators.  

Island counter top with 3" butcher block counter top.  Deep cabinets with KA mixer lift device.  No more lugging around the mixer.  

The far wall has a 96 bottle Vinotemp wine cellar, wet bar, locking liquor cabinet, Keg-R-ator, and Scotsman commercial ice maker.  

Tim finished the passive solar water heater today.  It's pretty cool.  There is a grid of 4" PVC pipes plumbed like a radiator on the south roof.  Supply water fills those pipes where it is heated by the sun.  That in turn is connected to the conventional water heater.  We save energy because the sun heats the water in the pipes and it goes into the heater pre-heated.

Bubba tells me that they plan to build natural stone hearths to heat the dining room and sitting rooms down stairs.  Upstairs the study will have a federal style walnut mantel.  The other side of the fireplace opens to the recreation room.  He is asking for ideas about the theme for that room.  

.40


----------



## Somebunny

Ooh ooh!  I vote for a 50's style rec room complete with juke box and "Arnold's" style booths.  Black and white check floor etc.  Yada, Yada Yada!   Anybody else ????????


----------



## forty_caliber

Oops forgot to mention the crew asked that we keep the kitties out of the construction zone.  This is for their own safety and Tim's allergies.  Tim is all congested and his eyes are barley open.  He says to tell you "thag you bery munh"

.40


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I already built that out there...not nice enough?



I thought you built a firepit? I saw the flagstone, didn't realize there was a BBQ etc over there. Sorry!! My bad.


----------



## vitauta

the kitties are sorry as can be for causing a flare-up of your allergies, tim.  they are sick to distraction themselves over this.  you should have seen these two, with their heart-wrenching meowing duets and claw-sharpening rituals--- persistent cat-felt exclamations of distress and regret for their fur coat's unintended assault on you.  they asked that i send you a package of benadryl, and their favorite catnip ball....

coffeemates, i'm asking for someone in our group to take our sweet kitties into their home for a brief visit.  please let me know if you are able to give our two cuties a safe  place to land for a week or so, while this next leg of construction is going on at the coffeehouse.  there is no feasible way to successfully sequester these two kitties in a room or closed-off space in the building.  there is no room large enough, no matter how nice, to contain this pair. they would scratch up the doors and door frames, tear the carpeting to shreds, and their incessant cries would drive us all nuts.  so, are there any takers?  we will supply food and supplies, of course.


----------



## Addie

I will gladly take the kitties and keep them as long as necessary. Teddy loves to play with kittens. My son's cousin by marriage has a cat and he has a blast every morning when Spike takes him to her house. While he is having a cup of coffee, Teddy is busy playing with her cat.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I will gladly take the kitties and keep them as long as necessary. Teddy loves to play with kittens. My son's cousin by marriage has a cat and he has a blast every morning when Spike takes him to her house. While he is having a cup of coffee, Teddy is busy playing with her cat.



thank you, addie!  your place would be splendid for the kits, but what about you?  i don't know if you have a realistic picture of this pair as house guests.  they are sure to give you a hard time trying to catch a nap, or a peaceful night's sleep.  and they will be extra work for you. they run me ragged every day i spend around them at the coffeehouse specially boxxi, with their constant mischief and demands for attention. 

that being said, the kitties' suitcase is all packed, and they are ready to go!
they are all yours, addie, if having been warned, you are still game.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> thank you, addie! your place would be splendid for the kits, but what about you? i don't know if you have a realistic picture of this pair as house guests. they are sure to give you a hard time trying to catch a nap, or a peaceful night's sleep. and they will be extra work for you. they run me ragged every day i spend around them at the coffeehouse specially boxxi, with their constant mischief and demands for attention.
> 
> that being said, the kitties' suitcase is all packed, and they are ready to go!
> they are all yours, addie, if having been warned, you are still game.


 
I will be waiting for them to arrive. I can always sleep when they do. Like I did with my babies. Pets keep you young.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I thought you built a firepit? I saw the flagstone, didn't realize there was a BBQ etc over there. Sorry!! My bad.



Post #325 shows what I ended up doing...with electric, water and gas.


----------



## forty_caliber

I love the smell of coffee in the morning.  I thought I would start your day with a chuckle.  

.40

COFFEE-TIME - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie

If there's serious cooking to be done, and I think that's a given here, we'll probably need an herb garden -- and a truck garden.  Climate's no problem; what the heck -- it all can go under a dome.  Plus we can just declare it weed-free at the start and it will be.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> If there's serious cooking to be done, and I think that's a given here, we'll probably need an herb garden -- and a truck garden.  Climate's no problem; what the heck -- it all can go under a dome.  Plus we can just declare it weed-free at the start and it will be.




word, tin! we've got the best setup right here since the garden of eden got shut down--best thing since sliced bread, as they say!  with the help of our dc gardeners, let's get started with our plantings! tin, what do you say?  and where's dawg, and cws when you need 'em?  move over, michelle.jk, jk! we got any gardening books in that library of ours....?

thank you .40--i love that so much!  loveit,loveit,loveit!!!


----------



## vitauta

addie, how are you and the kitties surviving the storm?  we miss y'all!  well, except for tim, not so much, i guess....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> addie, how are you and the kitties surviving the storm? we miss y'all! well, except for tim, not so much, i guess....


 
The kitties are sitting in the window tryinig to catch the snow flakes every time one lands on a window pane. They are so adorable. When I laid down for a nap, they jumped up on the bed. Every time I wiggled my toes, they thought they had a new toy to play with. So much for that nap. They each have their own bowl for feeding. I gave them a small amount of kitten food. One gobbled hers right down and then tried to push her playmate away so she could eat that too. I picked her up and held her in my lap while the other one finished eating.


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> word, tin! we've got the best setup right here since the garden of eden got shut down--best thing since sliced bread, as they say! with the help of our dc gardeners, let's get started with our plantings! tin, what do you say? and where's dawg, and cws when you need 'em? move over, michelle.jk, jk! we got any gardening books in that library of ours....?
> 
> thank you .40--i love that so much! loveit,loveit,loveit!!!


 I'll help with the herbs, I have rqdishes,tarragon,marjoran,oregano,dill, ieven have several artichokes,carrots,leeks,onions,garlic, so if you'd like my help let me know. I don't want to get in anyones way.
ma


----------



## vitauta

kades, so good to see you again!  by all means, come help get us started with our plantings, seedlings, and all the, um, watchacallits....i don't think we want to wait for our greenhouse to be built, do we?  is the bay window area a good place to start our herb garden, kades, tin?  could the two of you draw up a list of herbs we want/need to grow that will reflect our international food tastes and cooking requirements? think 'future functions', indoor and outdoor, formal and not....
where is there a good garden/landscaping type store around here, i wonder....


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> kades, so good to see you again! by all means, come help get us started with our plantings, seedlings, and all the, um, watchacallits....i don't think we want to wait for our greenhouse to be built, do we? is the bay window area a good place to start our herb garden, kades, tin? could the two of you draw up a list of herbs we want/need to grow that will reflect our international food tastes and cooking requirements? think 'future functions', indoor and outdoor, formal and not....
> where is there a good garden/landscaping type store around here, i wonder....


 gladly, i've many herbs just sing out with what you will like. I also have cubanelle sweet Italian frying pepper seeds I need to start so let me know I also have carrots,radish, we could also so some cukes all are great in salads as are heirloom tomatoes.
ma


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Post #325 shows what I ended up doing...with electric, water and gas.



I saw that.  Mine was supposed to be an add on to yours around the left. That's it...an addition! Sorry PF, I only saw picture #1 the first time. Totally missed the second shot.  We do need an outdoor pizza oven though and this was as close as I could get.


----------



## Alix

I'll plant the tomatoes, onions and strawberries. I apparently have a knack for those. Picture below is 3 week growth.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sure, Vit.  Kadesma has a good start on those herbs & veggies - Alix's box o' greens is apparently going great guns already.  How about these old standbys:

Cilantro
Thyme
Parsley (curly & flat leaf)
Rosemary
Basil

And veggie-wise, beets, spinach, sweet potatoes, chard (I think CWS is a chard fan), beans, and dare I mention the Z word?  This year I have seriously down-sized my plot into a pot, with one Z plant and two tomatoes.


----------



## vitauta

we have a fine start-up for an herb garden thanks to our kat team.(kades, alix and tin) so far, so good! are shallots and kohlrabi as easy to grow as onions? 
'z' plants come with the prettiest foliage, don't they?  why are we not speaking openly about 'z', tin?  i must have missed the bulletin--typical of me....

nice, healthy looking tomato(?) plants, alix.  what don't you do well?


----------



## Alix

Can't make cream puffs. AT ALL. And my green thumb is strictly an outdoor green thumb. Any houseplant that survives here is an aloe plant or an african violet. Any other plant is doomed to certain death. 

I will admit, I'm very much looking forward to another year of tomato growing.


----------



## tinlizzie

Oh, V, it's just zucchini's bad rep for over-producing.  My brother once told me that everyone at their neighborhood church makes sure to lock their car doors so that bags of zukes don't appear magically in the back seat after services.

My last attempt at zukes was beset by pests that ruined the stems & fruit.  I'm watching this lonesome little plant with an eagle-eye, hoping to outwit the bugs this time.  Shall we issue a mandate that along with no weeds, no pests?  Of course, pollinators are excepted.  We'll have auto-organics w/no pesticides.


----------



## Addie

You can order Lady Bugs on line and release them into your garden. They love to eat all those little critters that love to gnaw on your plants. Nature's natural control.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, V, it's just zucchini's bad rep for over-producing.  My brother once told me that everyone at their neighborhood church makes sure to lock their car doors so that bags of zukes don't appear magically in the back seat after services.
> 
> My last attempt at zukes was beset by pests that ruined the stems & fruit.  I'm watching this lonesome little plant with an eagle-eye, hoping to outwit the bugs this time.  Shall we issue a mandate that along with no weeds, no pests?  Of course, pollinators are excepted.  We'll have auto-organics w/no pesticides.



my first smile of the day--thanks, tin.  i would leave my car open all summer if there was any chance of having lumpy brown bags of fresh produce left for me by an overzealous gardener--zucchini, cukes, peppers, lettuce, tomatoes, etc.--all welcome. (it's the unwashed silver '94 subaru legacy with the strange vanity plate) 

i like addie's idea about the lady bugs.  lady bugs are one of the very few insects that have free roaming rights on my person.  fireflies are another one...we should research organic farming to see how that's done--soil preparations, disease resistant plant varieties, etc...

i'm making another fog-chaser coffee for myself--it's only my second one today.  can i fix one for you too?  or a nice cup of this green tea, here--ever had this kind, tin?  supposed to be healthy, or good for losing weight or something... and addie, do tell us about all of that snow that got dumped on you folks there in new england. by nemo, really?


----------



## forty_caliber

The crew is finishing up the new addition today.  Tim and Al are pressed for time, their flight leaves tomorrow morning.  The brothers D will still be around for a few days to put on the finishing touches.  

Tim installed twin 480 volt garbage disposals in the 3 tub sink.  Sounds like a jet engine taking off.  Keep the kids away from it please. 

One of the best innovations is a "murphy" buffet table.  Folds into a recess in the wall until needed.  The legs are built into the finish work of the wainscoting and it blends into the decor when not in use.  It's a little over 8 feet long and almost 3' feet deep.  Made of solid walnut.

We went with the "Al's diner" theme in the rec room.  Tim built a suspended billiards table that rests on the ceiling when not in use.  When we need it there is a switch on the wall to lower it.  All we have to do is fold out the legs.

The study is finished, Tim built out floor to ceiling book cases with beveled glass doors.  They span three walls with a ladder that runs on a brass rail around the top.  I negotiated for a walk in Spanish cedar humidor.  He also installed an industrial ventilation system to keep the room clear of smoke.  

If you see anything out of place or needing a little more work.  Please let me know so I can get Darrell, Darrell, and Darell to take care of it. 

.40


----------



## Alix

Oh! Oh it's so beautiful! Al, Tim and brothers D...thank you so much!

Oh that rec room ROCKS. Anyone up for a game? *click clack* I do love some billiards! I suck at it, but I love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Oh! Oh it's so beautiful! Al, Tim and brothers D...thank you so much!
> 
> Oh that rec room ROCKS. Anyone up for a game? *click clack* I do love some billiards! I suck at it, but I love it.



My sister and I made a game last almost an hour in a single table bar one Friday night...we had fun but the serious guys were mad.  Don't give us a couple of drinks and pool cues...'cuz everything is funny by then.


----------



## Alix

Wanna play PF? Here's a raspberry daquiri...lets go, you break.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That white ball is supposed to stay on the table, right?


----------



## Alix

Lets call that a mulligan.


----------



## taxlady

Are you guys playing pool or billiards?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was playing pool...but I think Alix is playing Billiards...should be interesting, ya think?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was playing pool...but I think Alix is playing Billiards...should be interesting, ya think?


Ya kinda have to decide when you rack up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shows how much I know about billiards...


----------



## forty_caliber

You gotta try the twin garbage disposals.  They EAT golf balls.    WAY COOL!

.40


----------



## vitauta

forty_caliber said:


> You gotta try the twin garbage disposals.  They EAT golf balls.    WAY COOL!
> 
> .40




ya wanna hear some real noise, try running those bad boys together with the trash compactor, fed with bubba's leftover beer bottles...


----------



## tinlizzie

.40, I think we'd better depend on you to do a walk-through with the punch list - make sure the FFE is complete.  When you say it's finished, it's finished!

Y'all realize, of course, that many happy homes are going to be disrupted by this place -- who wouldn't want to just pack a bag and spend all their time here?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister and I made a game last almost an hour in a single table bar one Friday night...we had fun but the serious guys were mad. Don't give us a couple of drinks and pool cues...'cuz everything is funny by then.


 
Next time tell the owners to put in a second table. One for the girls and one for the guys. Of course other than you and your sister, all the girls will want to play with the men.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Next time tell the owners to put in a second table. One for the girls and one for the guys. Of course other than you and your sister, all the girls will want to play with the men.



Gosh, that was over 20 years ago...


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> .40, I think we'd better depend on you to do a walk-through with the punch list - make sure the FFE is complete.  When you say it's finished, it's finished!
> 
> Y'all realize, of course, that many happy homes are going to be disrupted by this place -- who wouldn't want to just pack a bag and spend all their time here?



gosh tin, i certainly hope our shangri-la retreat isn't breaking up marriages or sowing seeds of discontent among our dc members.  being single myself, i really can't speak to the possible negative effects of this place on family households....

but, let me tell you some of the ways the dc coffee klatch, (morphed into a gentleman's farm/utopian dream retreat) is already benefiting people like me:  

coffee breaks can happen at any moment--tired?  job stressed?  hungry? need company?  relaxation, stimulation, socialization?  drop what you are doing, and take the break you need--it's all right here, at your beck and call....

the beauty of being able to abandon one's diet for chocolate croissants, strawberry cheesecake, french fries 'n gravy, anything and everything, and all totally guilt-free!

an apartment dweller (such as myself) can avail oneself of a whole host of luxuries and opportunities at this 'home away from home' that are just not possible in most rental housing environments:  

at the 'oasis' pets are allowed--a place to play  with the kitties.  there is space for gardens--flowers, vegetables, fruit trees if we want...a grilling station for cookouts, firepit, hot tub, fountains and wide porches--none of these things can be found at an apartment community such as mine....

and indoors?  just ask .40--from the coffeehouse to the library, the study, rec rooms, industrial kitchen, dining hall/bar, all the creature comforts, modern conveniences, sumptuous furnishings, jukebox room--yes, the music can be played as loud as the woofers and tweeters allow...a walk-in humidor...(a What?!)

so far, tin, i just don't see the downside.  not yet i don't....


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> ...a walk-in humidor...(a What?!)



Sneaky huh!  After buying Al a cigar and a scotch, we decided to put the enclosed space under the staircase to good use.  

.40


----------



## Addie

One more benfit. A live in maid to clean up after all of us. She will be well paid of course. But we will be expected to clean up any little personal mess we might make. We don't want to live like little piggies.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> One more benfit. A live in maid to clean up after all of us. She will be well paid of course. But we will be expected to clean up any little personal mess we might make. We don't want to live like little piggies.




speaking of piggies, addie, are the kitties making little piggies out of themselves, eating everything in sight?  good news. tim has finished early with his work at the 'oasis', and we can take the cats off of your hands as early as tomorrow afternoon. is that a good time for you?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> speaking of piggies, addie, are the kitties making little piggies out of themselves, eating everything in sight? good news. tim has finished early with his work at the 'oasis', and we can take the cats off of your hands as early as tomorrow afternoon. is that a good time for you?


 
They eat everything you put in front of them. Even Teddy's food. And he is having a ball playing with them. Wait until you see how much they have grown and how fat little balls of fur they have become. 

BTW, I have always wanted to have a pet named Buttons. Can we name one of the kittens Buttons? I am going to miss the little buggers. So if you want them back tomorrow, I guess it will be all right,. (with a tear in the corner of my eye and my head hanging down)


----------



## vitauta

aw, you'll be seeing your little buggers whenever you come by for your coffees.  thank you for putting them up, and for putting up with them and their 'deadly dander'....maybe, if you like, you could become their holiday home, and for when we have tim and al back here again.  buttons is a cute name. which one will it be?  i don't think they will get officially named, anyway.  they get called all different names--and don't come to any of them from what i'm seeing....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie, I have a nursing rocker, the seat is lower, would that be more comfortable for you to sit on?  I have a nice seat and back cushion for it.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> aw, you'll be seeing your little buggers whenever you come by for your coffees. thank you for putting them up, and for putting up with them and their 'deadly dander'....maybe, if you like, you could become their holiday home, and for when we have tim and al back here again. buttons is a cute name. which one will it be? i don't think they will get officially named, anyway. they get called all different names--and don't come to any of them from what i'm seeing....


 
The little one with the long fur. She looks like she may have some Angora in her. I used Teddy's brush on her while she was sitting on my lap and she loved it. Even fell asleep while purring. I fell in love. Buttons would fit her just fine.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie, I have a nursing rocker, the seat is lower, would that be more comfortable for you to sit on? I have a nice seat and back cushion for it.


 
PF it is not when I am sitting, but standing or walking too long. I have to sit down to get relief. I had a rocker for all my kids and they all got rocked while I was nursing them. No wonder they were happy babies. We had a rocker in the nursery when I worked at Revere Memorial Hospital. 

I could sit all day and my hip and spine are fine. It is when I push myself trying to do more than I should, that the pain starts. It is partly arthritis but mostly circulatory problems. I already have five stents in me. And one is right at the groin where the pain starts. The last time I went to the cath lab, it was mostly for exploratory purposes. That is the second time they went in to take a look to see if there was anything else they could do. They can't. Getting old is really hard work. Thank you for the thought. It seems that I have been in that OR more times than I can count. Everytime I go and they start to tell me what is going to happen, I tell them, yeh, yeh, yeh. Save yoru breath. Been there, done that. Just put me to sleep and if I don't make it, just take my organs before I leave the room. The fresher they are, the more successful the transplant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking of putting it near the fireplace...so you could sit and rock...here at the klatch...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking of putting it near the fireplace...so you could sit and rock...here at the klatch...


 
Great idea. Do I get to kick anyone out of it when I show up? I can sit and have Buttons in my lap while I brush her. I could stencil "Addie's Rocker" on the back of the top of the chair. (When I am not there I better not hear of anyone saying, "Addie's off her rocker!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Um...it is an antique...my Mother in Law was rocked as a baby in that chair.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um...it is an antique...my Mother in Law was rocked as a baby in that chair.


 
I love antiques. No painting on it. I always appreciate the love and care that any antique receives. It tells me that someone loved it also. My sister and I would go antiquing on weekends. I would see an old kitchen set and just stand there rubbing my hand over the table thinking of all the happy meals that were eaten at that table. All the memories that a family made sitting around it. Thanks to the Antiqque Road Show, today's young folks are learning and beginning to appreciate family treasures. And not just for the monetary value. My daughter is all modern. My three sons know and appreciate what I have and will be fighting over who gets what. I had to make out a will so there would be no bloodshed. The Pirate definitely wants my Depression Era green batter bowl. I also have a very old hand made jewelry box that is dovetailed. Beautiful workmanship. My granddaughter wants that. 

I keep things. I am not one that has to have the latest and greatest. I have an old oil lamp. There have been a few times when we lost our power that it came in handy. When my sister and I were potty training our children, we had a chamber pot that my grandfather made at the ceramic factory where he worked. All eight children were trained on that. My neice has it now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I love antiques. No painting on it. I always appreciate the love and care that any antique receives. It tells me that someone loved it also. My sister and I would go antiquing on weekends. I would see an old kitchen set and just stand there rubbing my hand over the table thinking of all the happy meals that were eaten at that table. All the memories that a family made sitting around it. Thanks to the Antiqque Road Show, today's young folks are learning and beginning to appreciate family treasures. And not just for the monetary value. My daughter is all modern. My three sons know and appreciate what I have and will be fighting over who gets what. I had to make out a will so there would be no bloodshed. The Pirate definitely wants my Depression Era green batter bowl. I also have a very old hand made jewelry box that is dovetailed. Beautiful workmanship. My granddaughter wants that.
> 
> I keep things. I am not one that has to have the latest and greatest. I have an old oil lamp. There have been a few times when we lost our power that it came in handy. When my sister and I were potty training our children, we had a chamber pot that my grandfather made at the ceramic factory where he worked. All eight children were trained on that. My neice has it now.



Shrek and his brothers were also rocked in that chair.  I was the only person who saw it had history (not just $$ signs) and so it came to me.  Same with the silver, which I think I will donate to the kitchen.  It's marked L. de la Reussille Jeweler Red Bank N.J.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> gosh tin, i certainly hope our shangri-la retreat isn't breaking up marriages or sowing seeds of discontent among our dc members.  being single myself, i really can't speak to the possible negative effects of this place on family households....
> 
> but, let me tell you some of the ways the dc coffee klatch, (morphed into a gentleman's farm/utopian dream retreat) is already benefiting people like me:
> 
> coffee breaks can happen at any moment--tired?  job stressed?  hungry? need company?  relaxation, stimulation, socialization?  drop what you are doing, and take the break you need--it's all right here, at your beck and call....
> 
> the beauty of being able to abandon one's diet for chocolate croissants, strawberry cheesecake, french fries 'n gravy, anything and everything, and all totally guilt-free!
> 
> an apartment dweller (such as myself) can avail oneself of a whole host of luxuries and opportunities at this 'home away from home' that are just not possible in most rental housing environments:
> 
> at the 'oasis' pets are allowed--a place to play  with the kitties.  there is space for gardens--flowers, vegetables, fruit trees if we want...a grilling station for cookouts, firepit, hot tub, fountains and wide porches--none of these things can be found at an apartment community such as mine....
> 
> and indoors?  just ask .40--from the coffeehouse to the library, the study, rec rooms, industrial kitchen, dining hall/bar, all the creature comforts, modern conveniences, sumptuous furnishings, jukebox room--yes, the music can be played as loud as the woofers and tweeters allow...a walk-in humidor...(a What?!)
> 
> so far, tin, i just don't see the downside.  not yet i don't....



Well, doggies, V. I do believe I'll be visiting the Taj Ma Cafe this Thursday.  Got no SO to treat or be treated by anymore this Valentine's Day, so I can just toddle off to our oasis & fill up on whatever comes to hand; well, whatever's chocolate.  There are going to be other comfy chairs there by the fire.....I feel some chatting coming on.


----------



## vitauta

i need a tall coffee, hot and strong, and a place to put up my feet--ahhhh, oh that's the ticket!  well, hellllooo kitties!  remember me?  look at that fat stomach, dommie.  if i didn't know better, i'd guess you went and got yourself preggers up there in boston...
 we knew addie would be spoiling you outrageously.  buttons, you look all bright-eyed and sleek coated...that's right, plenty of room in my lap. no, noo, buttons,  get used to it--i'm not your personal groomer! oh addie, buttons says she would love to have you brush her, but not to touch her tail or her paws. well, why don't you instant message her, buttons?  invite her over for valentines day....?

well tin, i wonder who else will be showing up at the klatch on valentine's day?  i brought over a box of see's chocolates that came in my mail today.  my girl has proclaimed them to be "better than godiva"--image that!  i can't resist the red heart-shaped valentine's chocolate boxes every year.  i know you get ripped off with all that  fancy packaging, but the chocolates taste extra special coming out from a pretty box, don't you agree....

oh, here is another little sumpin sumpin for v-day, guys--a small bottle of godiva dark chocolate liqueur.  pour a jigger of this silky liquid chocolate into your coffee mug-- guaranteed to make a coffee lover out the last of you remaining coffee abstainers.  

who will be here tomorrow morning to receive a delivery?  my favorite bakery, hotcakes, is baking a heart-shaped b-day cake for alix--lemon-on-lemon, with lemon- whipped cream topping.  she's going to a french bistro with her family tonight for her birthday dinner.... i just love to spring sweet little surprises like this, i do....


----------



## Alix

Hey hey everyone, just stopping by for a little TLC. I just smashed my head on the corner of a cupboard. Ow. Seriously, way to look hot going out to the restaurant. *sigh*

Coffee vitauta? I'm having a caramel macchiato. Ahhhh. Feeling better.


----------



## vitauta

.40, people coming through here, they're like tourists with cameras, all of 'em love what's been done to this place.  they say you are a genius builder-architect, and a few are asking if you are taking on new clients.  are you? if you want, you can leave some of your business cards here at the cafe....

addie has brought to our attention the need for a housekeeper.  you have all these connections, .40....we do have some special needs for a worker here though, and finances are sketchy as ever....somebody can write up a want-ad with requirements for the position this week, but the main qualities we are looking for are a reliable, hard working neatnick, a foodie type, with great cooking and baking skills, good organizing and managing skills. oh, i'm not at all good at this....

that's all i can think of, right now, .40. i'll try to get pf or alix to draw up a formal job description for you, if you think you can help us find our housekeeper.as i see it, room and board will be the primary attraction for this position.....


----------



## vitauta

oh, oh, oh alix!!  look who's here, guys, the birthday girl!  alix, you are looking like a hot chica tonight, girl!  i'm so envious of you, i do so love french food, and everyone giving you meal suggestions at dc today had me going out of my mind with wild cravings!  can you stay for a glass of b-day sparkling wine, alix? love those kicky boots you're wearing....


----------



## Alix

I'm just on my way out now vitauta. I'm starved! I'll swing by afterward and write down what we ate. 

BTW, you freaked me out just a bit because I am indeed wearing kicky boots!


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> .40, people coming through here, they're like tourists with cameras, all of 'em love what's been done to this place.  they say you are a genius builder-architect, and a few are asking if you are taking on new clients.  are you? if you want, you can leave some of your business cards here at the cafe....
> 
> addie has brought to our attention the need for a housekeeper.  you have all these connections, .40....we do have some special needs for a worker here though, and finances are sketchy as ever....somebody can write up a want-ad with requirements for the position this week, but the main qualities we are looking for are a reliable, hard working neatnick, a foodie type, with great cooking and baking skills, good organizing and managing skills. oh, i'm not at all good at this....
> 
> that's all i can think of, right now, .40. i'll try to get pf or alix to draw up a formal job description for you, if you think you can help us find our housekeeper.as i see it, room and board will be the primary attraction for this position.....



I'll have to pass on the general contractor work.  I've got all I can handle  and more but thank you for thinking of me. 

I know Rosie Jetson is available....  Let me know if you would like me to make inquiries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think Rosie is a brilliant choice!


----------



## forty_caliber

AT&T will be out today.  They are going to terminate the fiber optic connection to the internet.  We built in a WiFi network with repeaters in every room and even some outside on the verandas.  You should get a strong signal anywhere you go.  

SSID is CoffeeHouse
Pass is Il0v3Cig@rs

It's good to be the administrator!  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"I love cigars????"


----------



## vitauta

"a woman is just a woman, a good cigar is a smoke."
rudyard kipling

 a correlation between cigar smoking men and incidences of misogyny?


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> "a woman is just a woman, a good cigar is a smoke."
> rudyard kipling
> 
> a correlation between cigar smoking men and incidences of misogyny?



I think it would be fair to say that cigars are still a male oriented avocation.  Even in these enlightened times the ratio is easily 10000:1 but we are making progress.  

Can't speak for Rudyard, different times and different culture.  On the other hand....

"Happiness? A good cigar, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman - or a bad woman; it depends on how much happiness you can handle." -George Burns

"Only fine cigars are worth smoking, and only men who smoke fine cigars are worth kissing." -Joan Collins

.40


----------



## Alix

I am trying very hard to refrain from any references to a certain former president and his rather famous indiscretion with a cigar. 

On another note, I brought in a new Keurig for the coffee area. The old one was starting to make a weird grindy noise when it brewed. I also got a new selection of flavors for those of us with that inclination. I also brought in some Fog Chasers and some of the Starbucks brews for the other folks. I got us: Creme Caramel, Southern Pecan, Belgian Chocolate, Vanilla Biscotti and Jamaican Me Crazy. 

I'm off to sort through some boxes of books with a Creme Caramel. I'll be in the library if anyone needs me.


----------



## vitauta

forty_caliber said:


> I think it would be fair to say that cigars are still a male oriented avocation.  Even in these enlightened times the ratio is easily 10000:1 but we are making progress.
> 
> Can't speak for Rudyard, different times and different culture.  On the other hand....
> 
> "Happiness? A good cigar, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman - or a bad woman; it depends on how much happiness you can handle." -George Burns
> 
> "Only fine cigars are worth smoking, and only men who smoke fine cigars are worth kissing." -Joan Collins
> 
> .40



i'll gladly leave to the men their cigar smoking avocation.  to me, progress would be if the ratio of men to women smoking cigars was 1 million:0.  i promise that i'm not one of those insufferable people who preach and nag at smokers, having quit the habit herself.  suffice it to say that we'd all be better off if no one smoked anything.

here are a few more cigar quotes, mostly from authors of the 19th century:
(some things don't change all that much with time)

mark twain said, "if i cannot smoke in heaven, then i shall not go."

"there are two things a man never forgets--his first love and his first cigar."
anon.

horace greely said, "a cigar has a fire at one end and a fool at the other."

groucho marx said, "given the choice between a woman and a cigar, i will always choose the cigar."

richard carleton:  "i am sure there are many things better than a good cigar, but right now i can't think of what they might be."

vitauta says, "if you can't beat 'em, build a walk-in humidor."

peace out, .40.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

However, I will be carrying my bottle of Febreeze...the smell of cigarette and cigar smoke makes me want one.


----------



## forty_caliber

Green coffee order came in today.  I'll be roasting a little at a time so we have a variety day to day.



Liquid Amber Espresso Blend - 2 lbs
A proprietary blend of beans specifically for espresso.  This is a staple at home.
 
Ethiopia Gr. 1 DP Yirga Cheffe Kochere - 2 lbs
This is a classic Dry Process coffee with strong fruited aromatics in  the cup. The dry grounds include ripe peach, melon, coffee fruit and  toffee peanuts. Our lighter, City+ roast, had a note of frankincense.  Adding hot water, the fruits found in the  grounds only intensify in sweetness and in numbers, with the addition of  stewed fruits like apricot, peach and mixed berries.
 
Peru Organic Puno -Lot #33 - 2 lbs
Coffee from Peru is a rarity due to the remoteness of the growing region perched at 2000 meters ASL.  It's a 14 hour trip one way to the nearest town.  The fragrance of the dry grinds is sweet like cacao, fresh butter and  ripe dark fruits reminiscent of plum.  Adding hot water brings intense sweetness  like chocolate cake and even red berries along with other bright fruits.
 
Colombia San Antonio Lot #230 - 2 lbs
Inherent sweetness of brown sugar and raw honey is  most notable in the dry grounds of San Antonio.  Hot water brings along notes of wildflower  honey, and dried fruits such as peach and Turkish apricot.  There's also  a sort of almond butter/marzipan smell to be found that verges on  biscotti.
 
Enjoy and let me know your favorites. 



.40


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> I am trying very hard to refrain from any references to a certain former president and his rather famous indiscretion with a cigar.
> 
> On another note, I brought in a new Keurig for the coffee area. The old one was starting to make a weird grindy noise when it brewed. I also got a new selection of flavors for those of us with that inclination. I also brought in some Fog Chasers and some of the Starbucks brews for the other folks. I got us: Creme Caramel, Southern Pecan, Belgian Chocolate, Vanilla Biscotti and Jamaican Me Crazy.
> 
> I'm off to sort through some boxes of books with a Creme Caramel. I'll be in the library if anyone needs me.



happy valentine's day, everybody!  
hello kitties! hello domino, hey, hey, buttons--i think we will start off our valentine's celebration with...let's see here--yes, how does ground lamb and vegetables sound to you two sweeties?  or, would you rather tuck into some of this liver kitty pate?  oh yes, alright, i agree, buttons--liver it will be-- beef liver rules, today!  okay, now, back off--it only slows things down, you know, with you clawing and climbing and carrying on....there, there you go, and here, i poured your water in a 'people's' glass, just the way you like to drink it, sillies....

wow, are we ever set with a wealth of coffees, now!  between alix and .40, look at this exotic array of new flavors to try!  and another new keurig coffeemaker, too--what's up with that, i wonder?  alix prolly sweet-talked those keurig people into giving her another free machine!  she must give good phone, that girl. 

i sure hope alix stops in today.  her b-day cake is still waiting to be cut into--don't know how it got overlooked yesterday, sitting in the fridge big as life in its white bakery box....lemony-lemon, yumm!  i wish she'd walk in here right now-- i'd love me a nice fat slice to go with my cuppa...

well, i'll just help myself to a couple of the see's chocolates while we wait--mmm. here's a raspberry truffle one, covered in dark chocolate-- i love these so much.  why, yes, absolutely--  i'll be your valentine, for a day....


----------



## Alix

That cake is for ME??? WOOHOO!!! Bring it on! A slab for you and a slab for me vitauta. Omnomnomnom!


----------



## vitauta

oh yes, thank you, alix!  yumm, this cake is so creamy and lemony.  you are dc's lemon lady, you know.  what i like is someone who can appreciate the true size of a cake slab--mine looks like a quarter sheet on my plate.  no, no--i'm not complaining at all.  besides, we have to make up for yesterday, alix, don't we--all the cake that didn't get eaten, ha! how many cakes did you score for your birthday, altogether, anyway?  

we didn't get to toast your b-day yesterday, either.  are you ready for a glass of asti to your health?  you shoulda thought to down a glass yesterday, instead of bashing your 
poor head in....


----------



## Alix

Well if we count this one, I got two cakes. I'm always up for a little bubbly, shall I pour?


----------



## vitauta

oh yes.  here, i hope you don't mind these plastic disposable wineglass thingies.  do you ever come across any crystal stemware at your yard sales?  i'd love to see a nice collection of mismatched good china plates and lead crystal glassware for this place....

tin said she might stop in here for some valentine's chocolate treats and a cuppa with us today.  i should set aside some of these lovely chocolates for her.  oh, alix, i'm really liking the pecan and caramely coffees you brought.  that espresso of .40s packs a real jolt that i like, too.  so much coffee, so little time, huh?

heard anything from kades in your travels, alix?  haven't seen taxy for awhile, either. i know she would appreciate some of these fine coffees we have here....


----------



## taxlady

.40, would you do me a big favour and roast some of that Yirga Cheffe to a nice light/medium roast please. I do love that Yirga Cheffe.

I've brought a small mocha maker (stove top espresso maker). Do we have coffee grinder? Do we have any of those refillable K-cups?


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> .40, would you do me a big favour and roast some of that Yirga Cheffe to a nice light/medium roast please. I do love that Yirga Cheffe.
> 
> I've brought a small mocha maker (stove top espresso maker). Do we have coffee grinder? Do we have any of those refillable K-cups?





marvelous, taxy!  an espresso machine is exactly what's been missing from our coffee kitchen.  and i loove espresso coffee when i can get it.  oh yeah, there's some make-your-own k cups in the overhead cabinet there... you should see the cats  streak out of here at the first sound of one of those coffee grinders! they are mighty loud... and domino, poor dear, he scares so bad, you won't see him again for a good hour or more.  

what do you drink your espresso coffee in, taxy, you use a regular cup?  how would you like a piece of alix's b-day cake?  she wouldn't take it home with her yesterday. said something about being too much of a good thing...this entire place here is an embrace and glorification of luxury and excess, don't you think so....


----------



## Alix

Oops. I ran away too early. A real party was starting up. Taxlady, we have plenty of those refillable K Cups, they are very useful. Just be careful when you clean them out that you don't toss the filter in the garbage. I've seen one at home and one at work go that way. And if you don't mind, could you toss the coffee grounds in that composter? I'm using it in the tomato beds. That and the eggshells are very useful. 

Today is my last day off for a week. Phooey. I've really enjoyed the last 3 days off. That extra long weekend is WONDERFUL. I'm off to have lunch with a friend and then shop for new closet doors. I'll bounce around here for about a half hour first though. Got to sip some of that lovely coffee and enjoy our patio. Ahhhhh!


----------



## tinlizzie

Wow.  I was taken away by some unusual duties yesterday and missed the whole Valentine's occasion at the Klatch -- i.e., Sees chocolates and kitty fun via Vit; and (forgivably, I hope) Alix's B.D. -- a belated very HB to you, Alix; plus in the last little while the dawning realization that assumptions of wild & woolly in re Texas folk are crashing and burning -- 'cause that .40 cal. turns out to be besides very knowledgeable in planning and construction, a sophisticated coffee devotee; then there's Taxlady kicking it all up a notch w/espresso.  Phew!  It's all a little rarefied to us hoi polloi, who have been caught drinking tea-brewed-from-a-bag on occcasion.


----------



## forty_caliber

I got around to roasting some coffee this afternoon.  There is a 1/2 pound of each ready.  Look for the canisters on the counter near the coffee station.  I love the smell of roasting coffee.  It's somewhere between baking bread and popping popcorn. 

.40


----------



## Alix

I lay down for a little nap. I had to shake a headache that was looming. Not enough water or too much coffee? W/E, same result. 

Anyone else hanging out on a Friday night?


----------



## forty_caliber

I've noticed some of you walking through the kitchen wondering about one of the appliances perched on top of the cabinets.  Someone started the rumor that it is an alien artifact dropped by a UFO.  It is not a ray-gun or a hyper-drive and it doesn't make crop circles.

It's our coffee roaster.  The off-axis drum keeps the beans moving as it rotates.  Convection heating and easy to use digital controls to adjust time and temp.  Double size chaff collecter is vent ready.  This model is rated for commercial use and has a 1/2 pound capacity.  Safety sensors will shut down the unit to prevent fires.

Please remember to hook up the vent hose (look for the "T") on the range hood or carry outside to use.  Roasting coffee generates smoke.  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brought this in...filtered water only please...


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Brought this in...filtered water only please...



Cool.  A manual espresso maker.  You actually have to "pull" the shot.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

These are reasonably priced compared to the automatics...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Irish Coffee a la Callahan's Place 

    1 1/2 ounces Bushmill's Irish whiskey
    5 ounces high-quality hot black coffee, made very strong and hot
    heavy cream
    freshly whipped whipping cream sweetened with sugar and pure vanilla to taste


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> These are reasonably priced compared to the automatics...



PM a link...Please

.40


----------



## Alix

Where did this giant flat screen come from? Netflix too? Awwww! Someone loves us! I'm going to settle in and watch a movie. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## tinlizzie

Oh goody!  Save me a seat.  Did I hear that there's a popcorn popper too?


----------



## Alix

I saw a whirly pop thing in the pot drawer, and the hot air popper is in the cabinet above the microwave. Mmmmmmm. Popcorn.


----------



## Alix

Well, I've just installed a new hard drive in this computer and after some swearing and a few false starts, it appears to be working. Here's hoping it KEEPS working. Technology has been having a tough go in our house lately. 

Anyone seen the caramel baileys? I'd like a drop or two (or seven!) in my coffee tonight.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Well, I've just installed a new hard drive in this computer and after some swearing and a few false starts, it appears to be working. Here's hoping it KEEPS working. Technology has been having a tough go in our house lately.
> 
> Anyone seen the *caramel baileys?* I'd like a drop or two (or seven!) in my coffee tonight.


 
What are those? Never heard of them.


----------



## Alix

What haven't you heard of Addie? Hard drives?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> What haven't you heard of Addie? Hard drives?


 
No. Caramel baileys. Is it some kind of candy?


----------



## Alix




----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use the basic King Arthur Scone recipe and add in and subtract different things.  I posted my Vanilla Custard here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/vanilla-custard-83916.html#post1230642  Enjoy!



Blueberry Scones with Lime Glaze


----------



## Alix

*creeeaak*

Whew, its dusty in here. No one's been here in a week or so. Did someone feed the kitties? Kitty kitty kitty, here kitty...WHOA!!!! Hi guys, yes I'm here, you're OK. You still have dry food in that dish, stop telling me you haven't been fed! OK, lets get some of the good stuff out. I brought in some deli meat for sandwiches later, you guys want some of that? OK, here you go.

Wow. Now THAT was quite a greeting! I'm going to pour myself a cup of tea and sit in our dining area and just enjoy a quiet moment. Then I'll go dust and settle down in the library with some reading. I brought in some CDs in case anyone wants to listen to some music while they're reading. I brought in some Norah Jones, some Tchaikovsky and a couple other classical CDs. I've been garage saling again. 

Anyone around today?


----------



## Soma

Peeeeeeking in......oh, hi Alix! Nice to see you in here. I'm making blueberry scones with lime glaze, want some?

It's snowing like crazy outside the windows, and the car is buried....looks like a mound of snow. Wild turkeys are clucking like crazy and kicking at the snow....poor things; I think I'll brave it and bring them some feed.

Watch this space for pics! (if I make it out and back without breaking my head....)


----------



## Alix

YUM! That sounds lovely Soma. I brought in stuff for lunch, but those scones sound like a perfect breakfast to me.


----------



## vitauta

it's so nice to see you up and around, soma!! my, you are looking really good, too-- getting that healthy color back in your cheeks! oh thank you, soma, you made these? i love these blueberry sconzies, specially when somebody else is doing the baking!! ha, i guess leaving that recipe laying around worked just like tom sawyer....soma, i meant to tell you that i'm really into neil young's book that you recommended. i like the way he feels about music, that special, intimate relationship with it. today's itunes and earbuds just don't get it at all....
your wintertime nature shots of animals from around your place are breathtaking, soma. you are watching beavers, and deer, and wild turkeys right outside your window, wow. sarah's got nothin' on you--all she can see is russia....
can i get you a cuppa? we have a great selection of coffees here.  we've got decaf too...or tea for you?


----------



## Soma

Well it's still snowing out there. A flock of wild turkeys and a herd of deer came to visit, so I scattered seed hither and yon.





much competition, given that the turkeys are almost as large as some of the smaller deer..

It sure is pretty pond-side though:


----------



## Soma

Oh, I'd love a cuppa tea, vitauta, and thanks for the compliments on my rosy cheeks. DH has been dragging, er, I mean.... encouraging me out for a walk every day. I"m up to 40 minutes now. Do you have Earl Grey? it's my favorite.


----------



## vitauta

oh my, soma--that scene with the deer herd and turkeys, it's a paradise you have there!  for a minute there looking at your world, i forgot to breathe.....earl grey, i know we've got it somewhere. yes, here we are.  lemon, milk?  here, i'll let you fix it up the way you like it. where the H did alix go off to?  i see her truck parked out in back....


----------



## Alix

I ran off to the shower and then got stuck on the phone doing an impromptu counselling session with a friend in a relationship crisis. I'm back for a bit, but I have to work a bit early today so I won't be here all that long. 

Can I have some more coffee? Did .40 roast and Costa Rican beans? I'm in the mood for some tarrazu.


----------



## vitauta

hey alix, i'm deep into this dark magic brew, ahhaah.  tarrazu, which one is that?  .40's got a tin here of that yirgo cheffe espresso he ground up for taxy.  you know how to use that coffee machine of hers?  looks complicated....

you and your famous therapy sessions...you really should charge for your services, like lucy with her 'head' stand...you do give good phone, alix....


----------



## Soma

You don't charge for telephone therapy sessions, Alix? Say.....I'd like your number. MY doc put me on mirtazapine last fall, said I should talk to a counselor while taking them....but I haven't found one yet. He recommended one who charges $100 per visit. I"m hoping for a lower rate than that.....


----------



## Addie

Alix, not to worry. I stop in every day to make sure Buttons has food. So not to worry. I can't stand the thought of children or animals being hungry.

I was there yesterday afternoon sitting and listening to the Golden Oldies while I was doing my needle work. I was sitting by the fire in the rocking chair that PF was kind enough to give me.


----------



## Alix

Vitauta, that espresso machine scares me. I'm all about easy. I can handle a Keurig, or even a drip thing, but that contraption is intimidating. And I DO get paid...at work. Friends get freebies. Soma, my PM inbox is always open for venting and a sympathetic ear. 

Addie, thanks for looking after the fuzzies. They lied to me! They said they'd been horribly neglected and their little furry cheeks were caving in from hunger. 

Tarrazu is a region in Costa Rica and their coffee is superb. Best in the world in my very humble opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The kitties told me that same story last night after Addie left.  I sat down for a bit with the end of a book, waiting for my sleep medicine to work.  Both kittens acted like they hadn't eaten in weeks.  They helped me with a shrimp cocktail and cheese plate.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The kitties told me that same story last night after Addie left. I sat down for a bit with the end of a book, waiting for my sleep medicine to work. Both kittens acted like they hadn't eaten in weeks. They helped me with a shrimp cocktail and cheese plate.


 
Buttons climbed up on my lap and was even playing with my thread. I didn't get much sewing done. Little bugger.


----------



## Somebunny

Anybody here tonight???  Maybe I will just listen to some  of the music Alix brought in....love Nora Jones and the classical too!  Really good music taste our Alix....hmmm let me see what to have to drink.....I think that caramel Baileys in a cup of one of.40's special roasted coffees would fit the bill.  Ahhh nice!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The kitties told me that same story last night after Addie left.  I sat down for a bit with the end of a book, waiting for my sleep medicine to work.  Both kittens acted like they hadn't eaten in weeks.  They helped me with a shrimp cocktail and cheese plate.




ALL CATS ARE LIARS!!!  mew-mew-mew-i'm-starving...yehyeh, LYING little whisker-faced fluffy-tailed shrimp-munching SCAMMERS is what they are!

...and buttons, you can't believe a word buttons says either, the porky little pipsqueak, with her pointy little ears and wide-eyed innocent face...LYING little beggar!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> ALL CATS ARE LIARS!!!  mew-mew-mew-i'm-starving...yehyeh, LYING little whisker-faced fluffy-tailed shrimp-munching SCAMMERS is what they are!
> 
> ...and buttons, you can't believe a word buttons says either, the porky little pipsqueak, with her pointy little ears and wide-eyed innocent face...LYING little beggar!


Dogs are bigger liars.


----------



## vitauta

dogs aren't very good at lying, though.  cats are accomplished, masterful liars. also, i've never known a cat that acted sorry or guilty, like dogs can do, or god forbid, ever try to please you in any way....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> dogs aren't very good at lying, though.  cats are accomplished, masterful liars. also, i've never known a cat that acted sorry or guilty, like dogs can do, or god forbid, ever try to please you in any way....


I disagree. Shreddy doesn't lie. Sucha seldom lied. When I ha a Siberian husky, Sasha, she lied all the time. She told other people that she was freezing and that we hadn't fed here in weeks. Dogs are a greedier about food and more likely to overeat than cats (in my experience). On the other hand, not all dogs are liars. Bumper, the Saint Bernard, who lived with me for a while, never lied. He wasn't very smart either.


----------



## Addie

I know it is late, but I stopped by just to make sure Buttons and his playmate are fed. I don't want them spreading lies about me. Hmmm. It seems the both of them are going fussy on me. They don't want fish today. So I put out dry food for them. That appeared to make them happy. Buttons even rubbed against my leg. I guess he is marking me as his. He is such a lovable brat. I miss having the little buggers in my home. But they seem to be happy right where they are now. 

Of course. Why wouldn't they. They tell anyone who listens that they haven't been fed. So they get fed a couple of times a day.


----------



## taxlady

Vit, are you having a hard time posting a link? I've gotten three emails saying that you have posted and I just keep seeing Addie's post.


----------



## vitauta

only three, taxy?  i daresay i've made at least fifteen attempts to post a recipe this afternoon.(sigh)  i thought i had learned how to post links from whiska, but i keep getting error messages with every new try.  no idea what i'm doing wrong, as i am following instructions to the best of my virgoan exacting nature.

i'm taking a brief coffee break, and making up with the kitties who have become my best buddies again.  they have horror stories to tell about those 'coffee klatchers' who continue to starve and mistreat them when i'm not here to feed them fresh raw chicken livers.  'who loves you, domino?  yeees, domino, yess.  i love you too, and don't you forget it.  you either, buttons.  i know, i know.  who loves you best?  thaat's riight..go ahead, and finish your liver treats, now....

soon as i finish this lovely cuppa, i'll try posting that link again--it's a special recipe for a neighborly  'swedish visiting cake'--super simple, and quick to make, bake and take....


----------



## Addie

Vit, while not voilating any copywrite laws, have you tried the ctrl/c method?


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Vit, while not voilating any copywrite laws, have you tried the ctrl/c method?




yes addie, ctrl/c and ctrl/v is what i've been using.  i don't at all know how  copyright laws work in relation to links as we use them here.
sometimes the method works, sometimes not....

when you are not here, addie, buttons likes to lay under the rocking chair.  i think she wants to make sure she doesn't miss you...


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> yes addie, ctrl/c and ctrl/v is what i've been using. i don't at all know how copyright laws work in relation to links as we use them here.
> sometimes the method works, sometimes not....
> 
> when you are not here, addie, buttons likes to lay under the rocking chair. i think she wants to make sure she doesn't miss you...


 
I think she just want to play with my sewing thread again. And of course there is always the extra food. I do have a special spot in my heart for the little rascal.


----------



## taxlady

Try this:  Recipe - Swedish Visiting Cake


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Try this:  Recipe - Swedish Visiting Cake



this is the one!  we coffee klatchers thank you, taxy!

you might want to switch out the almond extract for about half of that amount of cardamom.  lots of tweaking going on with this practically fail-safe gem of a cake....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bacon Chive scones  delivered.


----------



## vitauta

bac0n chive sc0nes have my vote for 'best new sunday morning coffeecake' discovery.  pf, have you made these?  they sound fab, thank you.

i just gotta add fresh ground black pepper!  somebody, please bake these and bring some over here for sunday brunch at the klatch? we're hungry....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes, they are great!.  See this extra 2 pounds...that's them.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Try this:  Recipe - Swedish Visiting Cake





vitauta said:


> this is the one!  we coffee klatchers thank you, taxy!
> 
> you might want to switch out the almond extract for about half of that amount of cardamom.  lots of tweaking going on with this practically fail-safe gem of a cake....


I just baked some. Oh my, that is tasty. Definitely worth some effort to post the link.

Here, better grab some before it's gone.


----------



## forty_caliber

taxlady said:


> Try this:  Recipe - Swedish Visiting Cake



Copied and pasted.  Will be making some of this later today.  Thanks!

.40


----------



## Alix

taxlady I love that dish. Is it pyrex?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> taxlady I love that dish. Is it pyrex?


Yup, it's an 8" square Pyrex pan that I have had forever. (8" square is almost exactly the same surface area as 9" round.)


----------



## Alix

It looks perfect for a lot of things. I only have one pyrex dish and I love it. I think that is next on my wish list.


----------



## CWS4322

Alix said:


> It looks perfect for a lot of things. I only have one pyrex dish and I love it. I think that is next on my wish list.


Alix--I use this pan (I actually have 2--one was my grandma's and is slightly shorter than mine). I always do variation #2 with the almonds in the pan before the batter, but I bet one could substitute lemon zest and lemon juice (fresh) to get a lovely variation of this (and could put it in a bundt pan, regular loaf pan, muffin tins). TaxLady--you have me craving almond cake!

Almond Loaf Baking Pan Oblong


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup, it's an 8" square Pyrex pan that I have had forever. (8" square is almost exactly the same surface area as 9" round.)


 
I have one that I got at a yard sale eons ago. Baking for one, it is perfect. I think I paid the grand sum of a whole ten cents.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Alix--I use this pan (I actually have 2--one was my grandma's and is slightly shorter than mine). I always do variation #2 with the almonds in the pan before the batter, but I bet one could substitute lemon zest and lemon juice (fresh) to get a lovely variation of this (and could put it in a bundt pan, regular loaf pan, muffin tins). TaxLady--you have me craving almond cake!
> 
> Almond Loaf Baking Pan Oblong


I forgot to mention that I didn't have any organic lemons, so I left out the grated lemon rind and the cake was still fabulous. I ate half of it by myself.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I forgot to mention that I didn't have any organic lemons, so I left out the grated lemon rind and the cake was still fabulous. I ate half of it by myself.


 
When I buy lemons and find that I am not going to be using them in the next week or so, I use my micro-plane and remove all the zest. I have a small container in the freezer and I add the new zest to it. Then when I need some, I take a couple of spoonfuls, soak them in a very small amount of warm water and use after straining. I also squeeze the lemons and freeze the juice in an ice cube tray. When frozen, they get added to a large zippie bags I keep in the freezer. Comes in handy for lemon curd, meringue pie, etc. Of course I always get the urge to make these when I don't have a lemon in the house. Lemons like carrots, onions and celery are items I like to keep on hand all the time.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> When I buy lemons and find that I am not going to be using them in the next week or so, I use my micro-plane and remove all the zest. I have a small container in the freezer and I add the new zest to it. Then when I need some, I take a couple of spoonfuls, soak them in a very small amount of warm water and use after straining. I also squeeze the lemons and freeze the juice in an ice cube tray. When frozen, they get added to a large zippie bags I keep in the freezer. Comes in handy for lemon curd, meringue pie, etc. Of course I always get the urge to make these when I don't have a lemon in the house. Lemons like carrots, onions and celery are items I like to keep on hand all the time.


I do have some lemons, just not organic ones. I usually only bother getting organic lemons when I know I will be using the zest.


----------



## forty_caliber

Looking forward to super tonight.

.40


----------



## Chef Munky

Well, here I is Addie! 
So this is where everybody's been.. Should have read this thread a long time ago.

Brought along instead of cat food ( They're going to be needing Statin medications real soon, I can see it now)  a big ball of yarn and my GR. He just loves cats, has always wanted one. While they play I'll mosey around here. I can't have coffee in the afternoon. Hope a soda is acceptable drink here. That can easily be one upped somehow. 

One of the critics just walked into the kitchen. Asked "What smells so good?" I told him ribs in the oven. His shocked look and question " WHAT NOT ON THE SMOKER!!!!? No dear I still have a b-day cake to make today.
These guys are too spoiled. They could have had hot dogs.

 Munky.


----------



## vitauta

Antique 20thC Georg Jensen Solid Silver 3 Piece Coffee Set Johan Rohde C 1915 | eBay

OMG!  we must have this georg jensen-johan rohde coffee set for the coffee klatch.  STUNNING

(johan rohde is the designer of this set) <3


----------



## Alix

Oh so pretty! I'll just watch you guys use it though, I'd be afraid of banging it up!


----------



## Alix

OK, I've probably had a bit too much caffeine today. I'm feeling ever so slightly buzzy. 

Might be time to switch to wine...anyone around? Feel like joining me for a glass of wine out on the patio? I brought some bacon wrapped scallops and water chestnuts as appies. I can't eat them all by myself.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> OK, I've probably had a bit too much caffeine today. I'm feeling ever so slightly buzzy.
> 
> Might be time to switch to wine...anyone around? Feel like joining me for a glass of wine out on the patio? I brought some bacon wrapped scallops and water chestnuts as appies. I can't eat them all by myself.


I'm there in a heartbeat. Sounds yummy. Supper won't be ready for at least another 1/2 hour. I'll be dashing back and forth between the patio and my kitchen.


----------



## Alix

Dinner is pulled pork here and it smells heavenly! I'd expected there to be 5 of us for dinner, I'm down to 2. And not sure when the #2 will arrive home! ARGH! I'll just sit here and sip my wine and be patient with all the good smells I guess. 

What's for dinner in your world taxlady?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Dinner is pulled pork here and it smells heavenly! I'd expected there to be 5 of us for dinner, I'm down to 2. And not sure when the #2 will arrive home! ARGH! I'll just sit here and sip my wine and be patient with all the good smells I guess.
> 
> What's for dinner in your world taxlady?


We're having pig too.

I'm roasting a pork loin, Danish style and experimenting with mashed root vegis. I might heat up some leftover rice, we're out of potatoes.

Have to confess, I'm not having wine. I'm having akvavit.


----------



## Alix

Akvavit works! Must be pig night. Pork loin sounds good.


----------



## vitauta

here i am, too, guys!  what, does dc coffeehouse turn into alix's pub after 5pm?  or rather, alix's bistro, sounds better.  looks like happy hour, and i'm ready to get happy and get fed.  did i hear something about appys...i bmob of st pauli girl dark, yum...taxy, how d'you like the johan rohde's coffee set? genius-- i'm a bit in love with jr and his design work and paintings.  was up all last night researching everything i could find about him online.  go ahead, just ask me a question, anything....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> here i am, too, guys!  what, does dc coffeehouse turn into alix's pub after 5pm?  or rather, alix's bistro, sounds better.  looks like happy hour, and i'm ready to get happy and get fed.  did i hear something about appys...i bmob of st pauli girl dark, yum...taxy, how d'you like the johan rohde's coffee set? genius-- i'm a bit in love with jr and his design work and paintings.  was up all last night researching everything i could find about him online.  go ahead, just ask me a question, anything....




Yup, that coffee set is gorgeous, but I like just about everything from Georg Jensen. He's Danish, you know.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Yup, that coffee set is gorgeous, but I like just about everything from Georg Jensen. He's Danish, you know.




yes, i know.  his silver designs are exquisite.  my favorite, the 'acorn' design, was created by johan though, in 1915.  he has a painting i love too, titled 'boys at water's edge.  i can get the poster for only $40....

your swedish cake turned out really delicious-looking, taxy.  and i Know you were extra generous with the almonds, too--yum, they're so tasty toasted brown like that....


----------



## Alix

Yeesh! One glass of wine...straight to my head. What can I pour you vitauta? Here have a scallop.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> yes, i know.  his silver designs are exquisite.  my favorite, the 'acorn' design, was created by johan though, in 1915.  he has a painting i love too, titled 'boys at water's edge.  i can get the poster for only $40....
> 
> your swedish cake turned out really delicious-looking, taxy.  and i Know you were extra generous with the almonds, too--yum, they're so tasty toasted brown like that....


Well, yeah, it looked like it wanted a few more almonds. 

For reasons that I don't understand, that silver is called "Konge" in Danish, which means "King". I have no idea why they call it Acorn in English.


----------



## vitauta

Acorn by Georg Jensen Sterling Silver Flatware Set Service 76 Pieces | eBay

you are right, taxy. i was looking long and hard to find the 'acorn' in this silver pattern.  at the very top of the king's crown, there is a little scored bud shape, which is the 'acorn' i presume.  boy, did they take some liberties in this case, with the name.  most likely politically motivated.(shrug)  beautiful, beautiful silver design, though.....


----------



## vitauta

Oatmeal-Savory and Comforting Recipe | Yummly

OK,OK, so it's not for everybody.  But for me, and for some of us, this savory bowl of curried oatmeal is just the thing--just begging to be tried while winter still continues to bluster and chill, as it makes its march, a protest in every step, toward spring....


----------



## Alix

*rattle rattle* 

What the? The door is locked? I didn't even know it COULD lock. Who has the keys? I need some time in my armchair with a cup of coffee. I wonder if I can jimmy the lock? I know I have some of those eyeglass screwdrivers in here somewhere...


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> *rattle rattle*
> 
> What the? The door is locked? I didn't even know it COULD lock. Who has the keys? I need some time in my armchair with a cup of coffee. I wonder if I can jimmy the lock? I know I have some of those eyeglass screwdrivers in here somewhere...


 
Just knock three times just above the door knob and it will unlock for you. I locked it because I saw a total stranger walking down the road. I go there every day to feed the kitties. Although with all the food they eat, they are quickly becoming CATS.


----------



## Alix

Cool. Thanks Addie. I brought a bunch of my homemade trail mix for folks to munch on if they want. Dried nectarines, apricots, cranberries, raisins, toasted almonds, peanuts and hazelnuts. 

Om nom nom. Ah! This chair is divine. OH! I brought in some fuzzy blankies too for folks who like to curl up when they read. *yawn* Just going to rest my eyes for a minute.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Cool. Thanks Addie. I brought a bunch of my homemade trail mix for folks to munch on if they want. Dried nectarines, apricots, cranberries, raisins, toasted almonds, peanuts and hazelnuts.
> 
> Om nom nom. Ah! This chair is divine. OH! I brought in some fuzzy blankies too for folks who like to curl up when they read. *yawn* Just going to rest my eyes for a minute.


 
Shh! Alix fell asleep in the chair with one of her blankies over her. Looks like her family will be making their own supper tonight.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was playing pool...but I think Alix is playing Billiards...should be interesting, ya think?




vhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4FqF1QZSA


----------



## vitauta

oh boy, coffee buds, do i have another good one to share with y'all tonight!  take a peek at this here link--you can thank me later....

To Infinity and Beyond! | Relay Living


----------



## vitauta

Relay (And Friends) Recipes: Bell Peppers Stuffed with Ground Turkey, Vegetables and Barley


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> Relay (And Friends) Recipes: Bell Peppers Stuffed with Ground Turkey, Vegetables and Barley



ty for helping get this link posted, pf.  pf to the rescue again!
*this is the link from my previous errant post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> ty for helping get this link posted, pf.  pf to the rescue again!
> *this is the link from my previous errant post.



An Ogress on shining armor....


----------



## taxlady

Okay, enough with the crumbs on the table and counters.

Which colour should I get?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Each table should have it's own...

If you folks would stop giving clothes to the house elves they would hang around longer.


----------



## Kylie1969

I would go for the pink


----------



## vitauta

CHROME-CRUMB-TRAY-BRUSH-WISK-BROOM-VINTAGE-FLOWER-PATTERN-DUST-PAN-

i'm rather partial to this vintage set from ontario, myself.  but, we can have more than one--need more than one, anyway.  what we really need is people to clean up their  own messes.  we can't expect addie and kades to pick up after us all of the time....

i'm hungry!  what's sweet to eat tonight, anything?  i need something to go with my mocha coffee....


----------



## Addie

How about a silent butler like they use in the Great Houses?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's why I brought the house elves...they will hang out forever enjoying their clean-up fun as long as you don't mind them running around starkers.  If you give them clothes, they hang around in gratitude and then wander off.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I brought the house elves...they will hang out forever enjoying their clean-up fun as long as you don't mind them running around starkers.  If you give them clothes, they hang around in gratitude and then wander off.



My, my.  The things you learn on DC!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I brought the house elves...they will hang out forever enjoying their clean-up fun as long as you don't mind them running around starkers.  If you give them clothes, they hang around in gratitude and then wander off.





raunchy little buggers, they must be in hiding when i'm here.  i haven't seen or heard from the wee guys myself.where did you get them, pf?  aren't there laws against this type of elf trafficking?  jk, but do tell, how are house elves different from meadow elves or forest sprites?  is it their attitudes about wearing/not wearing clothes?  are these irish elves left over from st. patty's day? 

far as i'm concerned, the elves are free to run around in any state of dress or undress that strikes their little sprite fancies.  just tell them the tiramisu is off limits to them, and my blueberry danish, too....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not trafficking in elves.  Honest and aboveboard negotiation for a group to come in and clean for us.  They have room and board for their services...the clothing thing is a leftover from when they were being exploited by certain wizard families and forced into servitude.  If the bad wizards gave them any clothing they were free, ours don't have to worry about that, but clothing lets them wander out of the house in any weather and they soon forget to come back and become homeless.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from feeding the kitties. You should have seen Buttons. I sat down in the rocker to watch them eat, and when they were finished, he jumped right up on my lap and fell asleep. I sat there as long as I could. When I was ready to leave, I gently picked him up and put him in his kitty bed. He just slept right through it all.  I wanted to have a cup of tea while I was there, but I didn't dare disturb Buttons.


----------



## Alix

Are you SURE we don't have house elves? I thought I saw Kreacher muttering behind the library shelves earlier. *shudder* He's a mean one he is. 

I've been too busy mopping up after the great thaw to do much more than peek in now and again. I'll be in over the weekend a bit to say hello. I'm doing two dinners this weekend. Sunday for the Gramma's and Monday for the boyfriends. I'm hoping they will all participate in a wicked game of pictionary or two. Mwa ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I keep getting house elves and folks keep giving them clothes...

Glad to see you Alix!!


----------



## Alix

On a slightly unrelated note, there is a Harry Potter movie marathon this weekend! 


I brought in a porch swing I found at an estate sale. I made a new canopy for it, but the cushions need to be recovered. I've just tossed a blanket over them for now, but if someone is feeling industrious I brought in some canvas. I thought it would be a nice addition for the deck.


----------



## vitauta

Chris Hadfield


chris hadfield, canadian astronaut, is my latest favorite guy to follow on twitter. and i only follow a very select few people. prepare to be excited and delighted by his vids and his photos of earth from space.  you don't want to miss this, and ongoing....


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I brought the house elves...they will hang out forever enjoying their clean-up fun as long as you don't mind them running around starkers.  If you give them clothes, they hang around in gratitude and then wander off.


Those are hustomte - not elves! My Roomba is one!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Those are hustomte - not elves! My Roomba is one!


I'm pretty sure the plural of tomte is tomtar. Just checked Swedish Wiktionary, yup, it is.


----------



## taxlady

I'm still on my first coffee and I have tax return work to do. Sigh. I hope I don't have to fight with the software on my Kaylie, my desktop computer.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Okay, enough with the crumbs on the table and counters.
> 
> Which colour should I get?


No purple? I guess pink...and spray paint it purple.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm pretty sure the plural of tomte is tomtar. Just checked Swedish Wiktionary, yup, it is.


That's what I thought but didn't go out and check. You gotta admit, most DCers wouldn't know that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are definitely House Elves, I got them from Diagon Alley, across from Gringott's.  Met them in a pub there and they offered their services.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> That's what I thought but didn't go out and check. You gotta admit, most DCers wouldn't know that.


Yeah, that's true. I had to check because Swedish makes its plurals slightly differently than Danish does. I was also checking on the plural of Smörgåsbord, 'cause BT asked.


----------



## vitauta

http://www.tastingtable.com/entry_d....tastingtable.com/entry_detail/national/13225


----------



## vitauta

okay, coffeemates, work with me here for a minute?  a few easy steps, and you will be rewarded with this special recipe for a crumpets and chorizo-maple syrup breakfast. 

all you need to do is go to the search window at tasting table, enter 'crumpets'.  then, click onto 'crumpets, not just for tea'.  then, scroll down the page to find these two mouth-watering recipes.  let's do it, who's with me? 

*instructions for using link in post #564 above.


----------



## taxlady

I don't want maple syrup with anything that has meat.


----------



## vitauta

aww really, taxy? why not?   well, what about the bacon marmalade, then?  i just love the interplay of the maply sweetness with the salty-spicy savoriness of the browned sausage.  (or smoky bacon mixing it up with the sweet marmalade). yum... 

you could still try your hand with the crumpets....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll make sausagey crumpets, but have them with butter.  But, right now The Voice is on...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll make sausagey crumpets, but have them with butter.  But, right now The Voice is on...




i know, i KNOW!  the voice was crazy good right out of the gate this season!  love the affectionate bickering between shakira and adam, the good-natured competitiveness of the panel members. got me a couple of favorites already.  i  like michelle, doing 'i kissed a girl' and the older chick, tonight, with the raspy voice?  man, the talent carson daly is bringing in to this show, ZOMG!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> aww really, taxy? why not?   well, what about the bacon marmalade, then?  i just love the interplay of the maply sweetness with the salty-spicy savoriness of the browned sausage.  (or smoky bacon mixing it up with the sweet marmalade). yum...
> 
> you could still try your hand with the crumpets....


I don't really have time to be making crumpets now. I'm up to my eyeballs in tax returns and it's going slow on account of visual migraines and headaches. 

No bacon marmalade, nope. No glaze on my ham. I tried some chocolate chip cookies with bacon at a party. Nope, in my opinion it was a waste of bacon and a waste of otherwise good cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to admit, I like Shakira a lot more than I like Christina...Shakira is real and isn't pulling that Diva crud.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sasha just kicked butt!!!  I still have goosebumps.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I don't really have time to be making crumpets now. I'm up to my eyeballs in tax returns and it's going slow on account of visual migraines and headaches.
> 
> No bacon marmalade, nope. No glaze on my ham. I tried some chocolate chip cookies with bacon at a party. Nope, in my opinion it was a waste of bacon and a waste of otherwise good cookies.



oh taxy, i'm so sorry you are suffering with migraines, and right at your busiest tax time, too! maybe when taxes are all done, you can take some time for yourself, a much-deserved vacay....(hugs)


----------



## Addie

Next Monday is the dreaded *Tax Deadline* for the rest of the country. But here is Massachusetts we get one more day. For us Monday the 15th is Patriot's Day. A legal holiday. The day of the Boston Marathon, the reenactment of "the ride". You all remember that day. 

Listen my children and you shall hear
Of the midnight ride of Paul Revere,
On the eighteenth of April, in Seventy-five;
Hardly a man is now alive
Who remembers that famous day and year.
He said to his friend, “If the British march
By land or sea from the town to-night,
Hang a lantern aloft in the belfry arch
Of the North Church tower as a signal light,–
One if by land, and two if by sea;
And I on the opposite shore will be,
Ready to ride and spread the alarm
Through every Middlesex village and farm,
For the country folk to be up and to arm.”
Then he said “Good-night!” and with muffled oar
Silently rowed to the Charlestown shore,
Just as the moon rose over the bay,
Where swinging wide at her moorings lay
The Somerset, British man-of-war;
A phantom ship, with each mast and spar
Across the moon like a prison bar,
And a huge black hulk, that was magnified
By its own reflection in the tide.
Meanwhile, his friend through alley and street
Wanders and watches, with eager ears,
Till in the silence around him he hears
The muster of men at the barrack door,
The sound of arms, and the tramp of feet,
And the measured tread of the grenadiers,
Marching down to their boats on the shore.
Then he climbed the tower of the Old North Church,
By the wooden stairs, with stealthy tread,
To the belfry chamber overhead,
And startled the pigeons from their perch
On the sombre rafters, that round him made
Masses and moving shapes of shade,–
By the trembling ladder, steep and tall,
To the highest window in the wall,
Where he paused to listen and look down
A moment on the roofs of the town
And the moonlight flowing over all.
Beneath, in the churchyard, lay the dead,
In their night encampment on the hill,
Wrapped in silence so deep and still
That he could hear, like a sentinel’s tread,
The watchful night-wind, as it went
Creeping along from tent to tent,
And seeming to whisper, “All is well!”
A moment only he feels the spell
Of the place and the hour, and the secret dread
Of the lonely belfry and the dead;
For suddenly all his thoughts are bent
On a shadowy something far away,
Where the river widens to meet the bay,–
A line of black that bends and floats
On the rising tide like a bridge of boats.
Meanwhile, impatient to mount and ride,
Booted and spurred, with a heavy stride
On the opposite shore walked Paul Revere.
Now he patted his horse’s side,
Now he gazed at the landscape far and near,
Then, impetuous, stamped the earth,
And turned and tightened his saddle girth;
But mostly he watched with eager search
The belfry tower of the Old North Church,
As it rose above the graves on the hill,
Lonely and spectral and sombre and still.
And lo! as he looks, on the belfry’s height
A glimmer, and then a gleam of light!
He springs to the saddle, the bridle he turns,
But lingers and gazes, till full on his sight
A second lamp in the belfry burns.
A hurry of hoofs in a village street,
A shape in the moonlight, a bulk in the dark,
And beneath, from the pebbles, in passing, a spark
Struck out by a steed flying fearless and fleet;
That was all! And yet, through the gloom and the light,
The fate of a nation was riding that night;
And the spark struck out by that steed, in his flight,
Kindled the land into flame with its heat.
He has left the village and mounted the steep,
And beneath him, tranquil and broad and deep,
Is the Mystic, meeting the ocean tides;
And under the alders that skirt its edge,
Now soft on the sand, now loud on the ledge,
Is heard the tramp of his steed as he rides.
It was twelve by the village clock
When he crossed the bridge into Medford town.
He heard the crowing of the cock,
And the barking of the farmer’s dog,
And felt the damp of the river fog,
That rises after the sun goes down.
It was one by the village clock,
When he galloped into Lexington.
He saw the gilded weathercock
Swim in the moonlight as he passed,
And the meeting-house windows, black and bare,
Gaze at him with a spectral glare,
As if they already stood aghast
At the bloody work they would look upon.
It was two by the village clock,
When he came to the bridge in Concord town.
He heard the bleating of the flock,
And the twitter of birds among the trees,
And felt the breath of the morning breeze
Blowing over the meadow brown.
And one was safe and asleep in his bed
Who at the bridge would be first to fall,
Who that day would be lying dead,
Pierced by a British musket ball.
You know the rest. In the books you have read
How the British Regulars fired and fled,—
How the farmers gave them ball for ball,
From behind each fence and farmyard wall,
Chasing the redcoats down the lane,
Then crossing the fields to emerge again
Under the trees at the turn of the road,
And only pausing to fire and load.
So through the night rode Paul Revere;
And so through the night went his cry of alarm
To every Middlesex village and farm,—
A cry of defiance, and not of fear,
A voice in the darkness, a knock at the door,
And a word that shall echo for evermore!
For, borne on the night-wind of the Past,
Through all our history, to the last,
In the hour of darkness and peril and need,
The people will waken and listen to hear
The hurrying hoof-beats of that steed,
And the midnight message of Paul Revere.


I want you to know that this was mandatory reading all through Middle School. Some teachers had the students memorize the whole dang thing. And all the goody two shoes did. I only memorized the first twelve or so lines.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sasha just kicked butt!!!  I still have goosebumps.





pf, that girl's voice grabbed me in such a way that i actually got goosebumps for a sudden minute this MORNING at the very MEMORY of her voice from last night's performance!  sasha, she's got the power....

adam gets most of the best talent on his team (except for country) 'cause he is so articulate, and has a good pitch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anytime an artist raises goosebumps I know I must be loving it at some level.  So that is how my choices go.


----------



## vitauta

BLIND AUDITIONS one more time, on the Voice at this very moment!  shakira and usher, the new kids on the judging/coaching block, have already brought ratings up for the show.  4% higher than last year's finale brought!  you gotta love 'em, and all the enthusiasm they bring!

c'mon, have a cuppa, and watch the Voice with us, won't you?  c'mon, taxy, enough with the income tax work for today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I still have 35 minutes...waiting is...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still have 35 minutes...waiting is...




oops,that's right, pf, but soon, then. i keep catching myself Smiling watching this show--what fun--great voices, great vibes, great times....


----------



## Alix

taxlady, I'm with you on the sweet/savory mix. I don't understand mixing bacon in with chocolate. Ruins both IMO. I'm not a fan of sweet glazes on meat, nor do I like fruit with meat. No apples with pork, no pineapple on ham, no cranberry with turkey. I know, I'm a heathen. Sorry. 

I haven't been watching the voice, but I'll hang out with you tonight. I'm going to veg on the couch alllllll night.

@Addie, I'm glad Paul Revere was American. I'd have been POed at having to memorize all that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just nabbed some pork ribs and mac n cheese from the deli, Shrek said he wasn't hungry.  I'll sit over here so I came jump up during the commercials.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> taxlady, I'm with you on the sweet/savory mix. I don't understand mixing bacon in with chocolate. Ruins both IMO. I'm not a fan of sweet glazes on meat, nor do I like fruit with meat. No apples with pork, no pineapple on ham, no cranberry with turkey. I know, I'm a heathen. Sorry.
> 
> I haven't been watching the voice, but I'll hang out with you tonight. I'm going to veg on the couch alllllll night.
> 
> @Addie, I'm glad Paul Revere was American. I'd have been POed at having to memorize all that.



hey, hi alix, good to see you. sure you don't want to press your button and turn your chair around for the Voice?  what're you drinking tonight?  if you are going to veg out on the couch, you might as well go all the way with it.  oh, by the by, i meant to tell you how much i like that porch swing thing you found on one of your treasure hunts.  it don't need any new coverings, either. i like to just bring an armful of colorful throws, and get comfy... i'm a sucker for vintage stuff, alix.  you'll hafta take me with you one of these days when you go bargain hunting and yard sale hopping. 

so, are the elves still here?  SOMEbody's been keeping this place looking spic n' span....


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just nabbed some pork ribs and mac n cheese from the deli, Shrek said he wasn't hungry.  I'll sit over here so I came jump up during the commercials.




i'm gonna have to start popping up some corn next time before this show, get cozy.  pf, watch for shak's leg action tonight--made me yelp with delight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just saw it, I 'bout fell off the couch!


----------



## Alix

Hey vit, PF. I don't multitask well when I'm vegging. I have a lot to catch up on around here, and not much time to do it all. 

You can come yardsaling with me anytime! Its FUN! There is truly an art to it though. You can tell the folks that think their crap is NOT crap, they price it way too high. 

I am actually contemplating a butter pecan, decaf latte. I'm in the mood for something sweet and that would fill the bill. I'm not up for any caffeine though. Yep, butter pecan latte it is. Can I have some popcorn too?


----------



## vitauta

i know, alix, once you catch a whiff of that popcorn smell in the air, you're a goner!  help yourself, just grab a bunch of napkins, 'cause it's dripping with butter!  i still make popcorn the old fashioned way on the stove, and melt a stick of butter in the pan....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got my salad made, too late to type up the recipe.  I spent half my time looking for a bigger bowl...and chopping veg.  Missed NCIS that we had recorded.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> taxlady, I'm with you on the sweet/savory mix. I don't understand mixing bacon in with chocolate. Ruins both IMO. I'm not a fan of sweet glazes on meat, nor do I like fruit with meat. No apples with pork, no pineapple on ham, no cranberry with turkey. I know, I'm a heathen. Sorry.
> 
> I haven't been watching the voice, but I'll hang out with you tonight. I'm going to veg on the couch alllllll night.
> 
> *@Addie, I'm glad Paul Revere was American*. I'd have been POed at having to memorize all that.


 
But he wasn't at that time in history. We were all subjects of the King. And he didn't yell "The British are coming". He would have yelled  "The Redcoats are coming." I am afraid that Wadworths took a lot of liberties in his poem.


----------



## Alix

Addie, if you're going to consider Paul Revere British, then you also need to consider him a traitor to his country. Pretty sure no Canadian school would mandate memorizing that poem, nor any UK school, therefore, it's probably best to refer to him as the American he would become. Longfellow lived a long time after that infamous ride and that poem is considered a piece of Americana is it not? 

@Vitauta and PF, so how was the Voice? You guys sound like you're really enjoying it this season. I only watch Amazing Race and Survivor with any regularity. There isn't much else in terms of reality TV that sparks my interest. 

Off to make some mint tea. My tummy has not been very settled the last couple of days. Maybe that sushi I had on Monday was off.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Addie, if you're going to consider Paul Revere British, then you also need to consider him a traitor to his country. Pretty sure no Canadian school would mandate memorizing that poem, nor any UK school, therefore, it's probably best to refer to him as the American he would become. Longfellow lived a long time after that infamous ride and that poem is considered a piece of Americana is it not?
> 
> @Vitauta and PF, so how was the Voice? You guys sound like you're really enjoying it this season. I only watch Amazing Race and Survivor with any regularity. There isn't much else in terms of reality TV that sparks my interest.
> 
> Off to make some mint tea. My tummy has not been very settled the last couple of days. Maybe that sushi I had on Monday was off.




girlfriend, this is the second time this year that sushi has made you sick!!! you need to stop buying sushi from the place that is feeding you bad sushi!  i love sushi too, but one bad sushi incident is one too many.  they shouldn't get a second chance to play with your stomach....i probably will be giving up sushi for the duration of the dicey summer season again.  extraordinary care and all of that jazz....


----------



## Alix

It was a different place! I've not been back to that first place since I got sick. I only had miso soup and 3 pieces of dynamite roll. I figured that should be pretty safe. I don't know for sure it was the sushi, but its all I can figure. This is not like a tummy bug, so I'm figuring food poisoning.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Addie, if you're going to consider Paul Revere British, then you also need to consider him a traitor to his country. Pretty sure no Canadian school would mandate memorizing that poem, nor any UK school, therefore, it's probably best to refer to him as the American he would become. Longfellow lived a long time after that infamous ride and that poem is considered a piece of Americana is it not?


 
You are right. They all had a  price on their heads for Treason including Revere. The British soldiers wanted John Hancock really bad. He had the highest price. These "Patriots" would tar and feather any Tory they knew. Many of them fled back to England or Canada when the war finally broke out. In the name of "Freedom" they committed many crimes a lot worse than what laws and rules the British had on the books. We fought to be free of the British on our soil. Yet to this day we treasure anything we have that is of British influence or property. Boston is probably the most British city you will find in this country.


----------



## Alix

You've got me confused Addie. 

"In the name of "Freedom" they committed many crimes a lot worse than what laws and rules the British had on the books." I think you mean the British patriots committed the crimes, but it looks like the opposite from this sentence. Which do you mean?  

I'm not trying to stir up an argument here, I just mean that every "patriot" to one cause is a "traitor" to the opposite side. You can revere Revere, but you can't call him a patriot and British as the two terms would negate one another. Heeheehee...words are fun aren't they?


----------



## forty_caliber

Been very busy with work lately and haven't had a chance to stop by.  I dropped off some more fresh roasted coffee.  The bags have labels on them.  There is a pound of the Peru and some Columbian

I'm off to the study to enjoy a cigar and a brandy.  I think I'll light a fire in the fireplace too.  

.40


----------



## forty_caliber

There is a naked ummm....ummmm...elf thing in the study.  It keeps cleaning my ash tray whenever I pick up my cigar.  

I'm not sure if I should be fascinated or annoyed. 

.40


----------



## taxlady

.40, I just noticed your signature line. It was immediately familiar, but I wasn't remembering which song. Then, I noticed. _Wish You Were Here_ was playing on the radio. Weird, eh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> There is a naked ummm....ummmm...elf thing in the study.  It keeps cleaning my ash tray whenever I pick up my cigar.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be fascinated or annoyed.
> 
> .40



Just tell him you would prefer he clean after you leave.  They do speak English.  You can name him, too, just don't give him any clothes.  If you would like him to stop going naked, leave a hand kerchief or piece of toweling, they can make their own clothes, just no real clothes.


----------



## forty_caliber

taxlady said:


> .40, I just noticed your signature line. It was immediately familiar, but I wasn't remembering which song. Then, I noticed. _Wish You Were Here_ was playing on the radio. Weird, eh?



That my all time favorite album.   Good stuff. 

.40


----------



## taxlady

forty_caliber said:


> That my all time favorite album.   Good stuff.
> 
> .40


It's pretty high on my list. My all time favourite is _Abraxis_ by Santana.


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just tell him you would prefer he clean after you leave.  They do speak English.  You can name him, too, just don't give him any clothes.  If you would like him to stop going naked, leave a hand kerchief or piece of toweling, they can make their own clothes, just no real clothes.


 
It left.  It seemed a little sad.  The whole episode registered 9.7 on the strangeometer. 

.40


----------



## taxlady

forty_caliber said:


> It left.  It seemed a little sad.  The whole episode registered 9.7 on the strangeometer.
> 
> .40


It was nekkid and you don't know if it was male or female??? (Since you called it "it")


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> You've got me confused Addie.
> 
> "In the name of "Freedom" they committed many crimes a lot worse than what laws and rules the British had on the books." I think you mean the British patriots committed the crimes, but it looks like the opposite from this sentence. Which do you mean?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up an argument here, I just mean that every "patriot" to one cause is a "traitor" to the opposite side. You can revere Revere, but you can't call him a patriot and British as the two terms would negate one another. Heeheehee...words are fun aren't they?


 
Yes they are. I prefer to call them Treasons. They called themselves Patriots before there was any real talks of Freedom. The "Patriots" commintted the crimes against the Tories. Burning their homes, tar and feather, some killings, forced out of their homes in the middle of the winter nights. Samuel Adams was the real Rabble Rouser. He was calling for war at least a year before the Boston Massacre. He was really good at getting a crowd all het up.


----------



## jharris

As an American I call them patriots.

They were fighting against the confiscatory and dictatorial rule of king george.

They were fighting for their God given right of religious freedom and self determination.

The loyalists wanted to plant their feet in both camps.

At this point I'll step out of the conversation.

My blood pressure is rising and I want to stay friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> It left.  It seemed a little sad.  The whole episode registered 9.7 on the strangeometer.
> 
> .40



They like chocolate...and just want to try and do a good job.  Just set some limits and offer them trinkets, just no real clothes.  It's fun to look down in your favorite spot and see a woven flower garland or an acorn tea cup.


----------



## Alix

I crocheted a couple of teatowels and left them lying around. They aren't in the drawer, so I'm hopeful our new elves will soon be modest.

@jharris, no one is trying to cast aspersions, or create a drama. I don't much give a rip about how the current countries came to be as they are. I'm a student of history and language, and as such I'm interested in the words people use to describe one another. No disrespect of any kind intended, and my apologies if I offended. It was not my intent. 

.40 - WOOHOO! This Peruvian stuff is WICKED. Do you think we could try chocolate covering some of these beans and see how they taste? Anyone ever done that?


----------



## forty_caliber

Chocolate covered coffee beans are great!  The beans need to be roasted very dark for that to work.  Vienna or French roast would do the trick.  

.40


----------



## vitauta

let's do it, right today!  can we first try the french chocolate roast?
do you suppose the elves need encouragement to start dressing in our company?  aren't they free, unencumbered spirits who would just be dressing to please us?  and would it, i mean, please us? 
but, who am i to talk elves, our elves, who have remained conspicuously absent whenever i'm around.  i'm at a loss to understand why they keep avoiding me.  i leave  treats for them, but i have no way of knowing if they like my little gifts, or they are only 'cleaning them up' in that compulsive way they have of secreting things from sight....


----------



## Cerise

Spring is in the air, & the weather is turning warmer. Are Daryll & Darryll still around to do some construction? How about a DC infinity pool overlooking the ocean?


----------



## vitauta

my, oh my, how lovely, an aquatic staircase to the sea!  might be a bit ambitious, even for innovative craftsmen such as our darylls.  what'dya think, .40?  but, maybe we could swing a lagoon, with tropical fern and palm trees....?


----------



## Cerise

I always have a plan B.


I'll bring asparagus wrapped in prosciutto, and a big pitcher of strawberry & white wine Sangria.


----------



## Alix

Cerise, I like how you think! I'm going to have to pass on the libations as I'm off to work shortly. I'll snag some asparagus though. 

I went a little nuts making my casserole for the family so I brought the extra in here. Its long grain and wild rice, hamburger, thickened with a bit of flour, a bit of beef broth, and just a sprinkle of cheddar on top. There are biscuits and steamed veggies to go with. Enjoy all, see you tomorrow. 

OH! .40, could you do us some Vienna roast so we can make chocolate covered beans? Thanks so much!


----------



## forty_caliber

A swimming pool is not a problem.  We can scrape off the back parking lot to put one in.  Can't bring an ocean to central Texas.  But if the Texas hill country will do for background I think we can manage.

.40


----------



## Cerise

forty_caliber said:


> A swimming pool is not a problem. We can scrape off the back parking lot to put one in. Can't bring an ocean to central Texas. But if the Texas hill country will do for background I think we can manage.
> 
> .40


 
Oooooo!  Pretty!!!


----------



## vitauta

beautiful, looks a lot like the mountains of virginia.  hoo, i know we weren't in kansas anymore....(wink)

i hafta be home for a grocery delivery that's coming between 3-5 this afternoon.  but i brought a ripe cantaloupe for the party...these cantaloupes i've been buying from relay foods are impossibly sweet and juicy.  i've been eating one every other day for weeks, nom,nom,nom. 

 just leave it to .40 & co., and we will soon have the pool of our dreams, dc coffee mates....


----------



## forty_caliber

Alix said:


> Cerise, I like how you think! I'm going to have to pass on the libations as I'm off to work shortly. I'll snag some asparagus though.
> 
> I went a little nuts making my casserole for the family so I brought the extra in here. Its long grain and wild rice, hamburger, thickened with a bit of flour, a bit of beef broth, and just a sprinkle of cheddar on top. There are biscuits and steamed veggies to go with. Enjoy all, see you tomorrow.
> 
> OH! .40, could you do us some Vienna roast so we can make chocolate covered beans? Thanks so much!



There's 1/2 a pound of beans roasted to a nice dark Vienna.  

Make up some with:
Milk Chocolate ganache rolled in cocoa powder.
Dark Chocolate 
Dark Chocolate sprinkled w sea salt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark Chocolate Coffee Beans...


----------



## Alix

Morning all! You know you're feeling better when you chow down two slices of peanut butter toast without sharing the crust with the dog, and realize you need MORE! Whew! That was a long run of icky. 

I'm going to get started on making these coffee beans. *ties on apron* I've never had milk chocolate ones, but they sound AWESOME. I just happened to have about 1kg of Callebaut milk chocolate in a slab that needs a job. I think I found that job. 

Need some tunes...anyone know where that iPod docking station went? I left it on the fridge...wait a second...I KNOW it wasn't on the counter a minute ago. Elves? You here? Want some chocolate? Hey PF, I can feed them right? 

Speaking of feeding, has anyone noticed the kitties are a wee bit um, fat? Maybe we need some kind of system that lets us know who's already fed them so we don't overfeed these gluttons.


----------



## vitauta

a feeding schedule won't do a lick of good so long as the kitties are offered a steady stream of special treats, and hopelessly indulged at every turn by one member of our coffee klatch (who will remain nameless for now). yesterday, i weighed myself, holding domino in my arms, and he has gained  a whopping 9 pounds since leaving the shelter!  buttons won't let me weigh her, but it is obvious that she is losing that cute little figure she came here with....


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Morning all! You know you're feeling better when you chow down two slices of peanut butter toast without sharing the crust with the dog, and realize you need MORE! Whew! That was a long run of icky.
> 
> I'm going to get started on making these coffee beans. *ties on apron* I've never had milk chocolate ones, but they sound AWESOME. I just happened to have about 1kg of Callebaut milk chocolate in a slab that needs a job. I think I found that job.
> 
> Need some tunes...anyone know where that iPod docking station went? I left it on the fridge...wait a second...I KNOW it wasn't on the counter a minute ago. Elves? You here? Want some chocolate? Hey PF, I can feed them right?
> 
> Speaking of feeding, has anyone noticed the kitties are a wee bit um, fat? Maybe we need some kind of system that lets us know who's already fed them so we don't overfeed these gluttons.


 
Since I had them during the construction period, I hate to not see them. So I do stop by every night and fill up their bowls. But I noticed that they are getting fatter, so I have cut back on the feed.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Since I had them during the construction period, I hate to not see them. So I do stop by every night and fill up their bowls. But I noticed that they are getting fatter, so I have cut back on the feed.




addie, how would you feel about taking buttons and domino for a time again, to your home where they could be maintained on a dietary program for awhile?  do you think you would like a go at it?  even a few weeks of a controlled diet would make a big difference for our two butterballs.  i know it wouldn't be easy....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Morning all! You know you're feeling better when you chow down two slices of peanut butter toast without sharing the crust with the dog, and realize you need MORE! Whew! That was a long run of icky.
> 
> I'm going to get started on making these coffee beans. *ties on apron* I've never had milk chocolate ones, but they sound AWESOME. I just happened to have about 1kg of Callebaut milk chocolate in a slab that needs a job. I think I found that job.
> 
> Need some tunes...anyone know where that iPod docking station went? I left it on the fridge...wait a second...I KNOW it wasn't on the counter a minute ago. Elves? You here? Want some chocolate?* Hey PF, I can feed them right? *
> 
> Speaking of feeding, has anyone noticed the kitties are a wee bit um, fat? Maybe we need some kind of system that lets us know who's already fed them so we don't overfeed these gluttons.



They can be fed, just no real clothes.  They are magic so they can hear you ask a question.  They try to anticipate, which can cause some funny dances, but they never mean to trip you like the cats will.

Those two kittens are trying it on everyone.  I suggest a timed feeding bowl and only one diet kitty treat per visit from each visitor.  That should keep it down and post a sign that says the kitties are cons, they are not going hungry!  We don't need diabetic cats!


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those two kittens are trying it on everyone.  I suggest a timed feeding bowl and only one diet kitty treat per visit from each visitor.  That should keep it down and post a sign that says the kitties are cons, they are not going hungry!  We don't need diabetic cats!



FUR PIGS.  That's what they are.  FUR PIGS. 

You should let me take them to the farm in Brenham for the summer.  Let then catch mice in the barns to earn their supper.   

.40


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> addie, how would you feel about taking buttons and domino for a time again, to your home where they could be maintained on a dietary program for awhile? do you think you would like a go at it? even a few weeks of a controlled diet would make a big difference for our two butterballs. i know it wouldn't be easy....


 
In a heartbeat. I miss them so much. And I know Teddy will love playing with them. With a controlled diet and running around the apartment with Teddy, those pudgy pounds will come right off. I certainly don't want eith of them on YouTube as a freak show. Send them right over.


----------



## taxlady

I vote for sending them to Addie. I'm afraid that if they went to the country, they would be a danger to our elves when they got back.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I vote for sending them to Addie. I'm afraid that if they went to the country, they would be a danger to our elves when they got back.


 
Absolutely. I don't like the idea of them eating critters that carry disease. I also saw some cute leashes for cats. They could run along side Brunhilda when I make a run to the store. Or even just around the block a couple of times. I will get that weight off them without starving them. Both Spike and I agree that there is no excuse for overweight pets. That's why Teddy gets three walks a day for a minimum of one hour each. He goes spastic when he goes down to the ballpark or the beach. All his friends are there for him to play with. The kitties too will get much needed excercise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ummm...having put two cats on leashes and tried to walk them before...it's nigh unto impossible to get them to go in the same direction, especially when something scares them and you end up with a kitten stole around your head and neck with claws...

Yes, best not to train them to eat small critters.  Although if we ask loud enough the elves can keep them busier during the day to get the weight off.  I'm surprised the elves haven't already taught them some fun "Keep Away" games.

Thanks Buddies, you are so good, they've dug out all the cat toys from under the furniture and other places the kitties hide them.


----------



## Addie

I have a lot of patience. And if all else fails, I can put them in my large basket and bring them back home. Maybe I will try one at a time.


----------



## Alix

Whoo. Sorry I've been a bit absent for the last bit. I ate a bunch of the beans I messed up on and got a bit...buzzy. It was crazy! Those things are AMAZING! I particularly like the milk chocolate ones tossed in cocoa. 

I have a confession to make. I fed some to the elves. They got a little bit hyper and they polished EVERYTHING. Be careful on the stairs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They won't eat anything that's bad for them.


----------



## vitauta

i can't believe how quiet this place is with the kittens gone.  it's like church on a monday morning, a real dark, empty kind of quiet...still, it should be good for the kitties to spend a month at their aunt addie's fat farm up in boston.  boy, are they in for a surprise!  they probably thought it was going to be like their christmas visit there--all treats and petting and plenty of snuggly naps with aunt addie. 

hah!  instead, our two pudgy cuties will be put through their paces at aunt addie's boot camp, with plenty of exercise and healthy portions of food, no more all day all-you-can- eat kitty banquets they have been accustomed to at the coffee klatch.  

addie, i trust you guys are all settled in at your place by now.  good luck with those two and the challenges ahead.  listen, i forgot to ask you before, but i hope you have a way to get a starting weight on the kitties, so you can chart their weight loss progress.  just be extra careful with buttons.  she tried to scratch me when i attempted to weigh her the other day. but i think she is more gentle with you, not letting out her nails like she does with me, the wild little tiger....

i know we'll miss having the cats running around here, they can be most entertaining with their antics and cute ways.  but they will benefit from their healthy lifestyle change.  the elves will benefit too.  with the kitties gone, they will have some time to get better acquainted and adjusted to us humans at the house.  i'm hoping the elves will get more comfortable in our company, now that there will only be us and them as the only species around.  i am eagerly waiting for the time they will show themselves in my presence.  

i think they might be getting used to me a little bit, cause i've seen flashes of movement from time to time, and articles of mine get moved around and strangely rearranged.  i think they might be playing with me. i hope so....

alix, the tea towels you left for the elves, is there pink yarn in them?  i keep seeing fleeting streaks of pink colored shapes from my side view, visions of pink somethings, dodging here and there across my view momentarily....


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> i can't believe how quiet this place is with the kittens gone.  it's like church on a monday morning, a real dark, empty kind of quiet...still, it should be good for the kitties to spend a month at their aunt addie's fat farm up in boston.  boy, are they in for a surprise!  they probably thought it was going to be like their christmas visit there--all treats and petting and plenty of snuggly naps with aunt addie.
> 
> hah!  instead, our two pudgy cuties will be put through their paces at aunt addie's boot camp, with plenty of exercise and healthy portions of food, no more all day all-you-can- eat kitty banquets they have been accustomed to at the coffee klatch.
> 
> addie, i trust you guys are all settled in at your place by now.  good luck with those two and the challenges ahead.  listen, i forgot to ask you before, but i hope you have a way to get a starting weight on the kitties, so you can chart their weight loss progress.  just be extra careful with buttons.  she tried to scratch me when i attempted to weigh her the other day. but i think she is more gentle with you, not letting out her nails like she does with me, the wild little tiger....
> 
> i know we'll miss having the cats running around here, they can be most entertaining with their antics and cute ways.  but they will benefit from their healthy lifestyle change.  the elves will benefit too.  with the kitties gone, they will have some time to get better acquainted and adjusted to us humans at the house.  i'm hoping the elves will get more comfortable in our company, now that there will only be us and them as the only species around.  i am eagerly waiting for the time they will show themselves in my presence.
> 
> i think they might be getting used to me a little bit, cause i've seen flashes of movement from time to time, and articles of mine get moved around and strangely rearranged.  i think they might be playing with me. i hope so....
> 
> alix, the tea towels you left for the elves, is there pink yarn in them?  i keep seeing fleeting streaks of pink colored shapes from my side view, visions of pink somethings, dodging here and there across my view momentarily....



are you really feeding our elves speed?


----------



## CWS4322

Alix, I could've sworn I saw the tea towels in the chicken coop. I would not put it past Myrtle and Harriet to have made a quick trip to Edmonton (they only pretend they can't fly). And, since I have your address on file and Myrtle is very interested in the computer...she could've google mapped how to get there "as the chicken flies" (or did you crochet some magic in so that the tea towels could double as magic carpets)? I thought I saw a flash of yellow and white... 

The chicken coop is getting a scrub down this afternoon once the webinar I must attend wraps up. Finally! I have a ton of things to do between now and Saturday when I wing it west.


----------



## Addie

I only have my kitchen scale. I doubt if either one of them would sit still long enough to get weighed.

But the program has already started. Half bowl for each of them in the morning and a half bowl at night. No more filling up the bowl to the max. They are too happy though. About in the middle of the morning they go to their dishes and try to lick them till there is no more dish. I found a special formula at a pet store for overweight cats. 

I took Buttons outside this morning on the leash. She fought like mad on the way to the elevator. So I just picked her up and put her in the basket. For today, I took her down to the end of the property where there is a very large expanse of grass. I kep her on the leash and let her run. She had a blast. After an hour I brought her in, waited for an hour and then brought out her partner in crime. This one took to the leash better than Buttons. I headed for the grass area again. I didn't stay out as long this time. Tomorrow I will bring both of the out and let them play on the grass while still on their leashes. I will have to bring a book with me while they are playing. I am sure they both worked up an appetite. But they still have to wait for their evening meal. I try to feed them every twelve hours. 

I love having them here again. I not only have to get the weight off them, but I have to teach them to stop begging everyone they see for food. They are far more active when they are outside in the grass than when they are in the house. They have plenty of toys. If I see them lazing around too much, I get out the laser (for lack of a proper name) light and get them up and moving. They love chasing it around. Every so often I will swing the light up in the air and boy, can they jump. There are no special treats in the house. And they can't get into their food. Unless they learn how to open a closet.


----------



## vitauta

god, addie, i was about to joke to you about it being great timing for you to have the kitties running the boston marathon, having just arrived there yesterday.  then, to hear that explosions went off at the marathon site just minutes ago, causing untold injuries, so tragic...stay safe, addie.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> god, addie, i was about to joke to you about it being great timing for you to have the kitties running the boston marathon, having just arrived there yesterday. then, to hear that explosions went off at the marathon site just minutes ago, causing untold injuries, so tragic...stay safe, addie.


 
I will Vit. But again as on 9/11 Boston is in a state of emergency. All flights in and out of Boston have been stopped. 

A couple of the injured are facing amputation. And there are two dead. The TV camera showed a really large pool of blood on the sidewalk where the explosions happened.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know two people who were running...I'm waiting impatiently to hear they are or are not okay.  Our Medical Director and his wife were running.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I know two people who were running...I'm waiting impatiently to hear they are or are not okay.  Our Medical Director and his wife were running.



Oh PF I pray that your loved ones are safe.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know two people who were running...I'm waiting impatiently to hear they are or are not okay.  Our Medical Director and his wife were running.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> pf,  i hope you get good news about your friends in boston real soon.  god help our people, keep us safe from evil, and whatever this latest particular brand of hatred is.
> 
> 
> i finally turned away from streaming news of the tragic events in boston, and am watching the voice. i must say, that it feels good to get out of my head, and ease myself into music, simple, emotional and true.
> pf, i urge you to turn on the voice yourself, if you need to get out of your head too, for awhile....(peace)


----------



## jharris

Well said Vitauta,

I can't watch the coverage either. 

So far its all speculation. I understand that CNN is already blaming this atrocity on "right wing extremists" (never let a crises go to waste)

As for me I'll wait until more is known before I watch the news coverage.

All I know for sure at this point is that some vile, evil and viscious person or persons have decided that the best way to make their point/statement was to blow up innocent men, woman and CHILDREN!

I just feel sick


----------



## forty_caliber

Here is a link to google's person finder.  If you knew someone in Boston and want to find out their status.

Google Person Finder: Boston Marathon Explosions

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> PrincessFiona60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know two people who were running...I'm waiting impatiently to hear they are or are not okay.  Our Medical Director and his wife were running.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> pf,  i hope you get good news about your friends in boston real soon.  god help our people, keep us safe from evil, and whatever this latest particular brand of hatred is.
> 
> 
> i finally turned away from streaming news of the tragic events in boston, and am watching the voice. i must say, that it feels good to get out of my head, and ease myself into music, simple, emotional and true.
> pf, i urge you to turn on the voice yourself, if you need to get out of your head too, for awhile....(peace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Voice is on...hafta watch!  Just watched Adam pick Amber to our surprise, I was sure he would stay with Sasha.  Actually was completely taken aback when he paired the two of them.
> 
> Thanks, I'll find out tomorrow about the doc and his wife.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Here is a link to google's person finder.  If you knew someone in Boston and want to find out their status.
> 
> Google Person Finder: Boston Marathon Explosions
> 
> .40



Their name isn't listed...Thanks, .40!


----------



## vitauta

29 Reasons To Love Boston


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Seems I know three people who were running, everyone is okay.


----------



## Alix

Hey all, the tea towels were multicolored. I bought that variegated cotton yarn in a couple of different shades. I did a pink blend and a light blue blend for the elves. I can't explain the yellow CWS. 

I didn't hear about the marathon bombing until after work yesterday. How horrifying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I was out yesterday, too and didn't hear about it until I got home.


----------



## Alix

*rattle bang clatter* I'm baking this morning! I freaking LOVE this kitchen. I'm going to do blueberry muffins and oatmeal muffins with warm honey drizzled on top. 

I know the kitties are off visiting, has anyone filled the bird feeder out back?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> *rattle bang clatter* I'm baking this morning! I freaking LOVE this kitchen. I'm going to do blueberry muffins and oatmeal muffins with warm honey drizzled on top.
> 
> I know the kitties are off visiting, has anyone filled the bird feeder out back?


 
Now that is one chore I can't do. I am just too short. But the kitties are doing fine. They have been getting plenty of exercise. In fact last night when Teddy came to visit, they slept right through the whole two hours. He was kind of exhausted from all the walking he did yesterday also. So he slept right along with them. There will be no fat cats in this family! I fed them last night at eight o'clock and off to beddy-bye they went. They are getting used to their reduced amount of food. They no longer go over and paw the empty dishes in-between feedings.


----------



## Alix

I need some peace and calm right now. I was up early after working late, and I'm just a bit off my game. Had some sad news last night, I'm dealing, but it still is getting to me. And this morning was a friend who needed a shoulder and a safe harbour. 

Now its my turn. I'm sending myself out to our peaceful little oasis on the deck here and I'm just going to commune with nature for a bit. I'm taking a cup of coffee and if anyone wants to join me, I'll be out there for an hour or so. I'd love some company from our DC family. You're all so soothing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll sit here, too...had foot surgery this morning and just got back from the eye doctor with Shrek, he has a bleed in his right eye.  At this point it is wait on the eye thing and i am about to take a pain pill for my foot.  The debit card woes are fixed.

I still hate Mondays and wondering who is going to fix me some lunch...


----------



## vitauta

hi girls!  i have only a few minutes that i can stay, but i've brought 'mommy hugs' for both of you--i'm told i give the Best Hugs, and i can tell you really could use some comforting....there,theeeerrr, alix.  yess, you too, pf--don't give me that look. my hugs will work for you too.  awwww, see?  warm embraces work wonders....
   and lookie here!  i brought us two quart containers of wonton soup from my favorite 'red lantern' chinese take-out place. here, just smell..., OMG, they make the best, most authentic and delicious wonton soup, with a deep-flavored chicken broth you won't believe!  today it will be our chinese chicken soup for the soul, right?  and look here too--dessert, hehe, chinese fortune cookies! mamasan tucked an extra bag of the treats in with my order.  it should be fun to munch on the lemony crisps, and get a peek at our future destinies too, no?

you two stay put, hear?  i'll serve us wonton soup in those lovely clear mugs from that yard sale 'find' of yours, alix.  they'll be just perfect....let's cover you  guys with these comfy duvets--they are kinda like hugs too, in a way.  too bad the kitties aren't here to curl up and snuggle with us.  but, i can imagine they are good companions for addie right about now....


----------



## Addie

Gee girls, see what a great friend Vit is. Us DC women always come through. Thought you would like to know that the kitties have taken to "my" bed of late. They jump up and curl up together at the foot of my bed. But that is all right. I like having them there. They are adjusting to their new diet just fine. No more crying and begging for more food. They know it won't do any good. I am just "Hard Hearted Hannah" when it comes to their weight problem. I love them dearly, and I want them to stay healthy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Vit and Addie...I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> hi girls!  i have only a few minutes that i can stay, but i've brought 'mommy hugs' for both of you--i'm told i give the Best Hugs, and i can tell you really could use some comforting....there,theeeerrr, alix.  yess, you too, pf--don't give me that look. my hugs will work for you too.  awwww, see?  warm embraces work wonders....
> and lookie here!  i brought us two quart containers of wonton soup from my favorite 'red lantern' chinese take-out place. here, just smell..., OMG, they make the best, most authentic and delicious wonton soup, with a deep-flavored chicken broth you won't believe!  today it will be our chinese chicken soup for the soul, right?  and look here too--dessert, hehe, chinese fortune cookies! mamasan tucked an extra bag of the treats in with my order.  it should be fun to munch on the lemony crisps, and get a peek at our future destinies too, no?
> 
> you two stay put, hear?  i'll serve us wonton soup in those lovely clear mugs from that yard sale 'find' of yours, alix.  they'll be just perfect....let's cover you  guys with these comfy duvets--they are kinda like hugs too, in a way.  too bad the kitties aren't here to curl up and snuggle with us.  but, i can imagine they are good companions for addie right about now....





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Vit and Addie...I'm ready for a nap!



remember pf, the Voice is on tonight!  if you are still here, we'll give you a wake-up call.  man, lately i look forward to the airing of the Voice, almost like i'm getting ready to go out on a date.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> remember pf, the Voice is on tonight!  if you are still here, we'll give you a wake-up call.  man, lately i look forward to the airing of the Voice, almost like i'm getting ready to go out on a date.



Shrek will toss a shoe at me or something...  He knows i don't want to miss it, and I'm just going to sack on the loveseat!  With two cats.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Shrek will toss a shoe at* *me* or something... He knows i don't want to miss it, and I'm just going to sack on the loveseat! With two cats.


 
How romantic of Shrek! I would just love to hear his sweet talk.


----------



## vitauta

it's almost Voice Time again!  my fresh popped corn is sitting in a row of bowls on the kitchen coffee counter (in case we have company for View-watching) tonight!    i wonder what usher has up his sleeve for the talent 'steal' they've been hyping all week.  team usher is in need of help though, methinks he's not doing very well up to now--with his coaching, in particular....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Salisbury steak with gravy and broccoli cheese with rice for dinner.  Almost ready and The Voice in an hour.

I have a cup of Dark magic so I can keep my eyes open until 8 pm.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm DVR'ing The Voice and folding laundry.  Will try to catch it as I can but if I can't, I'll watch it with my mom tomorrow am.


----------



## Alix

Thanks for the TLC vitauta. I needed that. And wonton soup was just the ticket. I'm feeling a bit more human now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you are feeling better Alix!


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Thanks for the TLC vitauta. I needed that. And wonton soup was just the ticket. I'm feeling a bit more human now.



aw babygirl, i only belatedly learned the reason for you feeling so down and sad...  i'm so sorry about the death of your student.  knowing you, alix, you are taking this straight in the gut.(small smile)  this is your reward for being the loving, deeply caring person you are.  allow yourself some comfort in knowing that you brightened and enriched this boy's life by being in it, and letting him know and feel your affection and regard for him. let time do its gradual work of wearing down the sharp edges of your grief, dear friend. i offer you hugs for now, and more to take with you, all you want and need, along with my pathetic and useless empathy....

alix, know that you have a profound effect, every day, on the kids you work with, that you make a huge difference in the quality of their lives and futures. let that knowledge help you to carry on with your significant purpose....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> aw babygirl, i only belatedly learned the reason for you feeling so down and sad...  i'm so sorry about the death of your student.  knowing you, alix, you are taking this straight in the gut.(small smile)  this is your reward for being the loving, deeply caring person you are.  allow yourself some comfort in knowing that you brightened and enriched this boy's life by being in it, and letting him know and feel your affection and regard for him. let time do its gradual work of wearing down the sharp edges of your grief, dear friend. i offer you hugs for now, and more to take with you, all you want and need, along with my pathetic and useless empathy....
> 
> alix, know that you have a profound effect, every day, on the kids you work with, that you make a huge difference in the quality of their lives and futures. let that knowledge help you to carry on with your significant purpose....


What Vit said and more (((hugs))).

Vit, you really have collected wisdom. This post is like a shining star.

"...let time do its gradual work of wearing down the sharp edges of your grief..."

I'm going to put that one in my file of quotes. I don't want to forget it. I want to use it.


----------



## taxlady

I'm on my second café allongé. I'm still trying to wake up enough to get to work with the tax returns.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I'm on my second café allongé. I'm still trying to wake up enough to get to work with the tax returns.




taxy, i hope your super intense work season is close to ending. it is such an incredibly stressful time of year for you.  one good thing though, taxy, i notice that you have not had the need to go mia from dc this year during this time.  in fact, i get the impression that you come to dc for breaks from work, for laughs,  distraction, and to decompress.  pretty much the way some of us use our coffee klatch--a place to relax, refuel and restore--over a cuppa great coffee, with good friends or in simple solitude....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> taxy, i hope your super intense work season is close to ending. it is such an incredibly stressful time of year for you.  one good thing though, taxy, i notice that you have not had the need to go mia from dc this year during this time.  in fact, i get the impression that you come to dc for breaks from work, for laughs,  distraction, and to decompress.  pretty much the way some of us use our coffee klatch--a place to relax, refuel and restore--over a cuppa great coffee, with good friends or in simple solitude....


Yeah, the personal tax deadline is 30 April.

I am slowing down my tax practice. I am only keeping the clients I like. One unpleasant client phoned and asked if I was still doing taxes. I said I was cutting back, so would she please find someone else. "Well, thanks [in very sarcastic tone of voice]." and slammed down the phone. Thank you honey, for reminding me why I don't want you as a client.

So, that's part of the reason I have been spending more time on DC. I really should have been spending more time on the tax returns. Now I'm going to have to play catch up.


----------



## Addie

For the residents of Boston, (maybe the whole Commonwealth) we have been given an additional three months to file our taxes because of the events that took place on Marathon Monday. 

Andy or any other resident of the state, do you have any additional info?


----------



## vitauta

Relay (And Friends) Recipes: Arugula & Brie Homemade Pizza | Relay Living

these pizza toppings are so dope....my next pizza--i even have the pine nuts!  may need to add some mushrooms and onion too....


----------



## Alix

Thanks PF. Vitauta, that was so beautiful, thank you. I'm doing better now, and the funeral is on Tuesday. That should bring some closure to us all. They've finally told us that is was likely a heart issue. 

Taxlady, thanks to you too. I sure appreciate the support you have all offered me. I'm hoping you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with taxes. 

I'm sitting down with a cup of butterscotch coffee. The day has been warm and beautiful and it feels like spring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toddling off to bed...tomorrow is Friday...we have had 12 admits so far this week...while we needed them, they all came in bunches and we are going to be slammed repeatedly next week.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Toddling off to bed...tomorrow is Friday...we have had 12 admits so far this week...while we needed them, they all came in bunches and we are going to be slammed repeatedly next week.


 
Think of the new patients as job security. And think of Shrek as a reason to outlive him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Think of the new patients as job security. And think of Shrek as a reason to outlive him.



I appreciate the new admits, just wish they were spread out better...as for outliving Shrek...not sure I want to.


----------



## Alix

Oh boy do I feel your pain PF. We've had admissions and discharges GALORE this last week. I pounded out 2 DC summaries last day of my rotation, but I've managed to avoid doing the admissions for a bit.  I hate admissions!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I appreciate the new admits, just wish they were spread out better...as for outliving Shrek...*not sure I want to.*


 
I hear you on that. Do I want to out live my daughter or the other way around. I want to be here for her, but yet I don't think I can handle losing another child.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I hear you on that. Do I want to out live my daughter or the other way around. I want to be here for her, but yet I don't think I can handle losing another child.


I went looking for this quote:

_In peace, children inter their parents; war violates the order of nature and causes parents to inter their children._ 
*Herodotus *_(The Histories of Herodotus - Book I, ca. 440 BCE)_


I found this one too:


_When a parent dies, you lose your past; when a child dies, you lose your future._ - Anonymous


Now I'm sitting here in tears, thinking about the son I almost had, who would have turned 21 in July. He was still born after 23 weeks of pregnancy. Amniocentesis ruptured the amniotic sac


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I went looking for this quote:
> 
> _In peace, children inter their parents; war violates the order of nature and causes parents to inter their children._
> *Herodotus *_(The Histories of Herodotus - Book I, ca. 440 BCE)_
> 
> 
> I found this one too:
> 
> 
> _When a parent dies, you lose your past; when a child dies, you lose your future._ - Anonymous
> 
> 
> Now I'm sitting here in tears, thinking about the son I almost had, who would have turned 21 in July. He was still born after 23 weeks of pregnancy. Amniocentesis ruptured the amniotic sac


 
Thank you for those quotes. They certainly made me stop and think. 

When I worked in the Newborn Nursery, I had a couple of stillborn babies I had to prepare. Wrapping them up so the parents could say goodbye was so hard to do. One was small enough to fit in the shoe box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, gonna sit here and set up my meds for the week, then an early night.  I've been going full speed for a week, I'm exhausted.


----------



## vitauta

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNTHi7T0rSRhjZ6pvXxuioQ


not all tv video ads are bad.  i would interrupt watching a movie to view kitty commercials such as these.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like watching Iso in Slo Mo on you tube.  Been watching since a puppy...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like watching Iso in Slo Mo on you tube.  Been watching since a puppy...




a lot of fun and grins. can work as relaxation vids, too....

what's wrong with me?  i don't see movies or shows more than once, don't do reruns, never have.  so, what am i doing, happily watching last week's episode of the Voice?  (did it last week too)

where are the elves?  do they giggle?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The elves do giggle, you have to really believe in them to see them.  Soon they will be a second for a game of Go Fish or help you wind yarn.  They will happily sit and listen to your woes and pat your arm when you are sad.  They will also pack up the leftover from a nosh and put them away...usually in their own tummies, means you don't have to eat leftovers!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> a lot of fun and grins. can work as relaxation vids, too....
> 
> what's wrong with me? i don't see movies or shows more than once, don't do reruns, never have. so, what am i doing, happily watching last week's episode of the Voice? (did it last week too)
> 
> where are the elves? do they giggle?


 
It's the changing of the seasons. It makes you do strange things. 

Me for example. I was going to nothing at all today. So far I have stripped my bed and turned the mattress, did up all the dishes, did three loads of laundry, and a bunch on other piddling things. It is the changing of the seasons.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> It's the changing of the seasons. It makes you do strange things.
> 
> Me for example. I was going to nothing at all today. So far I have stripped my bed and turned the mattress, did up all the dishes, did three loads of laundry, and a bunch on other piddling things. It is the changing of the seasons.



You need to quit piddling on things, Addie.


----------



## cjmmytunes

vitauta said:


> a lot of fun and grins. can work as relaxation vids, too....
> 
> what's wrong with me?  i don't see movies or shows more than once, don't do reruns, never have.  so, what am i doing, happily watching last week's episode of the Voice?  (did it last week too)
> 
> where are the elves?  do they giggle?



If you're like me, you're drooling either over Adam or Blake.

Of course, id Shakira brings the baby on, all bets are off.  Baby beats all men in cuteness.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You need to quit piddling on things, Addie.


 
 That's what happens when I try to relax. No control over what happens.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> You need to quit piddling on things, Addie.


----------



## vitauta

kylie, so nice to see you here at the coffeehouse.  i've been hoping you would stop by sometime.  we all know how much kylie enjoys relaxing with a cuppa.  and sometimes you just need to take a break from all that ironing and housework, don't you think?


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww thank you V 

I dont know why I have not been in here before, I just thought I would check it out today 

Oh yes, I do love my coffee and a chat


----------



## Addie

The kitties have stopped their begging for food and with the exercise I have been giving them, I can feel their bones more easily. So a few more pounds off and they should be ready to go back home. Now to train everyone to stop feeding them everytime they drop in for a cuppa as Kylie would say. That's the hard work. As much as I love them, I don't want them to get used to living here. They belong to everyone. When I do send them back I will send the two lights that they love to chase. They will need to keep up their exercising.


----------



## vitauta

yes, the kitties have been at your 'fat farm' for two weeks already, haven't they? i can't wait to see how they will look with their new slenderized figures.  whenever you think they are ready to come back, addie, just say the word.  everybody here misses them a lot, but especially the elves!  they are getting into all sorts or mischief lately, and i think it's mostly due to boredom.  the kitties always kept them occupied and entertained when they were here.  and it must be nice for the elves to have the cats around to play with, them being closer to their size than us giant, lumbering humans... and
i'm sure you could use a rest from the kitties right about now, addie. you probably got more exercise than the cats did, putting them through their paces, indoors and out....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kitties grow up too fast, we are missing some of their stages.  We could assign feeding the the elves and humans are only to play with them, no feeding.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kitties grow up too fast, we are missing some of their stages.  We could assign feeding the the elves and humans are only to play with them, no feeding.




that seems a good and sensible plan, pf.  only i'm afraid the kitties would have nothing to do with me if i stopped feeding them.  in the kitty's eyes, my only function, my raison d'etre, is to fill their bowls and offer snacks and select tidbits.  without that, i would be dead to them....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nah, they still need skritches and loving...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nah, they still need skritches and loving...


+1

You'll see that once you stop feeding them.


----------



## vitauta

don't know if i can take the supreme disdain. where do they learn that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cats are royalty, they know it.  Trust me, if you act like you don't care whether they come to you or not soon you will have a lap full of cats.


----------



## vitauta

in other words, treat 'em like a boy you like?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That works great!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cats are royalty, they know it.  Trust me, if you act like you don't care whether they come to you or not soon you will have a lap full of cats.


Thousand of years ago cats were worshipped as gods.

They haven't forgotten.

I'm half way through my first double, espresso allongé and trying to wake up enough to get to work on tax returns.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to play seeing eye wife this morning, so I'm double gulping my first cup...Shrek thought it would be okay if he woke me up an hour before we had to be there...


----------



## vitauta

i'm getting ready to pop a kettle of popcorn again in readiness for the Voice.  besides brewing a fresh pot of coffee, i have a couple of bottles of cabernet sauvignon chilling in the fridge.  yeah, right?   looking for a few good cheeses to go with...
there's about 1/2 hour before V hour.  who's up for watching it with me tonight?  we'll drink toasts to my favorite teams, team adam and team shakira, right?  i'll drink to your faves too.  it'll be fun.  so nice that monday has become a day with something special to distinguish it. used to be such a sucky day....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just now coming on...I have whole wheat Ritz with Cambozola cheese (Latté approved) with lightly sugared fresh strawberries and a mug of Dark Magic.  Bring on The Voice!


----------



## vitauta

you know how to arrive, pf!  i love cambozola, beautiful blend of two great cheeses.  latte likes bleu cheese?  are you sure he is a cat? 

this knock-out round tonight is PAINful!  leastways, it has been for me....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté LOVES bleu cheese...she begs for it.  It was funny watching her watch my every move. She must have got about an ounce.

I am mostly happy with the picks tonight, but I would have picked Orlando Dixon.  Other than that, it's gone with my picks.  Waiting for the third Shakira pick.


----------



## taxlady

I have a friend who used to have a cat, Badira, who liked good wines, but only good ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Latté will not eat American cheese, I think her criteria is anything over $5 a pound, used to be $3...but inflation you know.


----------



## vitauta

tomorrow is MAY, coffeemates!  some of you might already have seen some signs of this coming...nature...motorcycles...baseball...proms...spring fashions.  me, i need a more positive sign to get my may mood on.... 

did we decide to have a swimming pool built here in time for memorial day, guys? is it a May Event we can agree on?  even an above-ground pool might do it for us here at our coffeehouse place... summer swims 'n laying in the sun, and Party Central, all rolled into one!  or are we rolling too fast here....


----------



## vitauta

blake, you BLOCKHEAD!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not excited by anyone so far...


----------



## forty_caliber

vitauta said:


> ....did we decide to have a swimming pool built here in time for memorial day, guys?



The swimming pool project is stalled.  We can't get a permit from the county because the plans encroach on a utility easement.   There isn't enough room to put it on the property we now own.  We could buy the lot next door but it is prohibitively expensive at $127000.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Go Danielle!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GoVedo!!!!!


----------



## vitauta

i loved luke--the purity of his tenor, echoes of boy george....he sang a katy perry song--so good.  but usher and blake didn't 'get' it at all....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am the worst person to talk about tenor, bass, etc.  I can't carry a tune in a bag and I have no clue.  But, I can tell you who I enjoy listening to and how their voice makes me feel.


----------



## vitauta

we have a third night special episode of the Voice this week, airing tonight!  next week, when they begin the live shows, the Voice will again be on monday, tuesday and wednesday--yay!  that's a lot of airtime!


----------



## taxlady

I just watched part of an episode of The Voice. I guess it isn't for everyone. I just found it boring.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! Just started my days off with a bang! Got the laundry all folded and some other stuff started, tidied a bathroom and the living room. Got my ironing pile ready (ick!) and I'm taking a break before I start vacuuming and scrubbing floors. How does a house get so dirty in 6 days? 

I would sure love a house elf or two over at my place to keep things tidy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Morning all! Just started my days off with a bang! Got the laundry all folded and some other stuff started, tidied a bathroom and the living room. Got my ironing pile ready (ick!) and I'm taking a break before I start vacuuming and scrubbing floors. How does a house get so dirty in 6 days?
> 
> I would sure love a house elf or two over at my place to keep things tidy.



I want a big lever so I can just flush mine...


----------



## vitauta

flush your what, pf, your elves????


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Flush the apartment...or a fire hose would work...bulldozer


----------



## vitauta

that's how I feel about network television right about now. it is little more than this vast wasteland, worthy of eliot's pathetic and faded footprints....

but, come may 10, sytycd, my favorite summer tv pastime will return, and all will be forgiven and forgotten for one blissful weekly wednesday hour....


----------



## Kylie1969

Alix said:


> Morning all! Just started my days off with a bang! Got the laundry all folded and some other stuff started, tidied a bathroom and the living room. Got my ironing pile ready (ick!) and I'm taking a break before I start vacuuming and scrubbing floors. How does a house get so dirty in 6 days?
> 
> I would sure love a house elf or two over at my place to keep things tidy.



Good on you Alix, nice to get heaps of housework out the way


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I just watched part of an episode of The Voice. I guess it isn't for everyone. I just found it boring.



Which episode Taxy?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Which episode Taxy?


I'm not sure. I believe it was the most recent one, since it was on a Canadian TV site.


----------



## taxlady

Drinking my first coffee and trying to wake up. Gotta do a bunch of bookkeeping by Monday.


----------



## Addie

Just gotta luv my Cable Company. I get Canadian sports shows, but they black out American ones. I also get news from Germany and England along with the Scandinavian countries. Even Japan. Now I have nothing against these countries, but I haven't a clue of what they are talking about. Nor do I really care.


----------



## taxlady

I was going to write that I don't have a television, but I actually do. It just isn't hooked up. I don't miss very much of the stuff that is on TV. I like Videos - Rick Mercer Report - CBC Television, but I watch all the episodes on YouTube.

http://www.cbc.ca/mercerreport/


----------



## vitauta

early last year, comcast went 'digital' in our area. i lived without tv reception for over four months.  i missed television for about a minute. then after a while, i discovered various ways to access tv programs on my pc for free.  i had almost decided to give up television permanently, until the summer olympics came along in june.  i watched the first days of the olympic games and events from my hospital room.  by the time of my discharge, i was hopelessly hooked (as always happens).  i quickly bought the required comcast 'box', reinstating my tv and olympic coverage at home.  
to be honest, i don't know why i keep my basic tv cable today.  i suppose it is because i still watch some 15 hours/week, at a cost of under $15/month, and making the change just doesn't seem worth bothering with.  

i do envision my future to be completely tv free one day....


----------



## Alix

Morning all. Just popping in to say hello as I'm up to my eyes in alligators today! I have to bake a birthday cake (boston banana cream), get a haircut, do a small grocery shop (out of fruit and veggies AGAIN!), finish the floors, finish ironing (ick!) and somehow cram dinner in there too. Thankfully, the request was tacos, so that is easy.

No rest for the wicked, I'll see you all tomorrow perhaps if I get all this done today!


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Morning all. Just popping in to say hello as I'm up to my eyes in alligators today! I have to bake a birthday cake (boston banana cream), get a haircut, do a small grocery shop (out of fruit and veggies AGAIN!), finish the floors, finish ironing (ick!) and somehow cram dinner in there too. Thankfully, the request was tacos, so that is easy.
> 
> No rest for the wicked, I'll see you all tomorrow perhaps if I get all this done today!



perhaps you could snag a few of pf's elves and 'spirit' them away to edmonton with you, alix. it's a Win-Win>>>you rescue the elves from being flushed down into the sewers, and you get the cleaning services and playful companionship of these delightfully impish house elves....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not flushing the Klatch...just my apartment.


----------



## vitauta

oh, well that's alright then.  does shrek know?  the elves, expecting an imminent flood, have taken refuge in one of the library ceiling fans, tucked into makeshift pink terrycloth slings.  i'll give them the all-clear....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It should give Shrek a good clean, too...


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Good on you Alix, nice to get heaps of housework out the way


 

kylie, let me get this straight once and for all--the time zone you live in, in Australia?  I promise not to ask again. it's like 4 ayem where I am right now.  what part of au do you live in?  I was going to google your time zone until it occurred to me that there must be many time zones in a continent as vast as Australia...i'm guessing it's sometime in the early evening for you....?


----------



## GotGarlic

Vit, Kylie is in Adelaide, which is 13.5 hours ahead of us in the eastern time zone. So it's about midnight there now. There are five time zones in Oz.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> Vit, Kylie is in Adelaide, which is 13.5 hours ahead of us in the eastern time zone. So it's about midnight there now. There are five time zones in Oz.


 

thanks, gg. stay for a while, why don't you, if you can, for a nice morning cuppa? we have some marvelous coffee blends here to choose from....


----------



## vitauta

hey guys, clear the decks for the Voice live competitions this evening, tuesday AND wednesday!  cee lo green will be a special guest tonight, yay!  i guess he doesn't want us to forget him for next season...how could we?  usher's barely keeping his seat warm for him....run for cover, american idol, you are So Done...word is, plans to lure jennifer lopez back to ai fell through, so it looks like mariah stays while nicki brays...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got two hours...


----------



## vitauta

kookie, kookie, lend me your comb...remember ed byrnes?  route 66?

Josiah has model good looks, an ed byrnes kind of appeal, but imo, his voice is nothing out of the ordinary. women love him, and some men....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4 minutes...


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> kookie, kookie, lend me your comb...remember ed byrnes?  route 66?...


Kookie was character in the TV show, _77 Sunset Strip_, not Route 66. Okay, the names are kinda similar, but I was a big fan of Kookie.


----------



## vitauta

it's a surprise to be hearing from YOU taxy!  aren't you way too young to be remembering kookie?  but, you are absolutely right, it was 77 sunset strip.  typing route 66 didn't feel quite right, but i didn't know exactly why.  i shoulda googled it, huh?

thanks, taxy.  you're working mighty hard lately, keeping me honest, right?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> it's a surprise to be hearing from YOU taxy!  aren't you way too young to be remembering kookie?  but, you are absolutely right, it was 77 sunset strip.  typing route 66 didn't feel quite right, but i didn't know exactly why.  i shoulda googled it, huh?
> 
> thanks, taxy.  you're working mighty hard lately, keeping me honest, right?


Way too young? I don't think so. It ran from 1958 to 1964. It just happened to be a show I remember fairly well, especially the theme song. I took jazz dance for a little while and we used that song. It was very cool.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thought I'd wander back here with a nightcap beer, if that's alright with you guys?  Also have a silly kitty question.  Do any of you cat parents have kitties that like egg cartons?  Whenever I have one of those pressed cardboard style ones I stomp it flat for the recycling bag.  One day I stomped it but didn't pick it up right away...and kitty found it.  She now HAS to have one at all times under the small table I have in my kitchen's work area!   She'll lay on it, paw at it, rub her cheeks on it.  Such a silly kitty!


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thought I'd wander back here with a nightcap beer, if that's alright with you guys?  Also have a silly kitty question.  Do any of you cat parents have kitties that like egg cartons?  Whenever I have one of those pressed cardboard style ones I stomp it flat for the recycling bag.  One day I stomped it but didn't pick it up right away...and kitty found it.  She now HAS to have one at all times under the small table I have in my kitchen's work area!   She'll lay on it, paw at it, rub her cheeks on it.  Such a silly kitty!




kitties and their idiosyncrasies, ya gotta love 'em, right?  does your kitty tear the egg carton to shreds, or chew on it?  one of my cats had this thing for styrofoam cups.  i couldn't have them around her.  she would reduce a styro cup to a pile of white bits of foam in a matter of minutes. thankfully, she had no interest in eating them, but it certainly was an obsession, the way she went at it, intently ripping and tearing away, getting her teeth stuck, striped little orange head, jerking away at the effort....


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thought I'd wander back here with a nightcap beer, if that's alright with you guys?  Also have a silly kitty question.  Do any of you cat parents have kitties that like egg cartons?  Whenever I have one of those pressed cardboard style ones I stomp it flat for the recycling bag.  One day I stomped it but didn't pick it up right away...and kitty found it.  She now HAS to have one at all times under the small table I have in my kitchen's work area!   She'll lay on it, paw at it, rub her cheeks on it.  Such a silly kitty!


No, Shrederik has never shown any particular interest in egg cartons. I think I have one in the recycling bin now. I'll have to see if he wants to play with it. Something else to entertain The Shredster would be good.

He likes tape. Unfortunately, he eats it. We have to be very careful of any pieces of tape. Little weirdos, aren't they?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Vit, Kylie is in Adelaide, which is 13.5 hours ahead of us in the eastern time zone. So it's about midnight there now. There are five time zones in Oz.


 
I don't know if it is because of Kylie but our PBS station has been showing a lot of Aussie documentaries lately. And I am hooked on them. I sure have learned a lot about our sometimes forgotten sixth continent. I love watching the ER in St. Vincent Hospital in Sydney. They have some crazy folks down under. And I am getting lessons in a totally new language. I really have to pay attention to what they are saying. It could be worse. They could be speaking aborignie to me.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I don't know if it is because of Kylie but our PBS station has been showing a lot of Aussie documentaries lately. And I am hooked on them. I sure have learned a lot about our sometimes forgotten sixth continent. I love watching the ER in St. Vincent Hospital in Sydney. They have some crazy folks down under. And I am getting lessons in a totally new language. I really have to pay attention to what they are saying. It could be worse. They could be speaking aborignie to me.


Your "ear" will get used to the Aussie English as you keep watching. I'm sure lots of folks had a hard time with some of the Brit English and now hardly notice the difference.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thought I'd wander back here with a nightcap beer, if that's alright with you guys?  Also have a silly kitty question.  Do any of you cat parents have kitties that like egg cartons?  Whenever I have one of those pressed cardboard style ones I stomp it flat for the recycling bag.  One day I stomped it but didn't pick it up right away...and kitty found it.  She now HAS to have one at all times under the small table I have in my kitchen's work area!   She'll lay on it, paw at it, rub her cheeks on it.  Such a silly kitty!



Latté likes kleenx.  Luckily she only takes them one at a time.  She loves the sound of them ripping, she also likes newspaper for the same reason.


----------



## Addie

With all the English imports I watch, and having been married to an Englishman with a Scotsman's accent, I learned quite a lot of it. Will I never stop using the word 'nappies' and get back to my American heritage?


----------



## Addie

*The Kitties*

I thought you all might like a report on how they are doing.

Buttons and her friend have lost a bit of weight. I continue to make them excersize. They now want to do it on their own. With some of the weight gone, they are more playful. I will keep them on their reduced intake of food for another week and see if they lose more. Then I will decide whether to give them a small increase for maintenance. If that works, then they will be ready to come home. I know you all miss them. But all of you have to promise to stop feeding them every time you are there. It is just not healthy for them. I took them to the vet for a checkup and she was very happy with their health. She told me to keep doing what I was. They have all their shots.


----------



## vitauta

you bostonians have a rather famous (infamous) accent yourselves, addie.  i've often wondered how a relatively small region such as new england has managed to produce a distinctive accent like you have there in tiny massachusetts. and you seem to be developing a new sound yourself addie, peppering your bostonian speech, as you are, with an aussie brogue, thanks to public tv....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> you bostonians have a rather famous (infamous) accent yourselves, addie. i've often wondered how a relatively small region such as new england has managed to produce a distinctive accent like you have there in tiny massachusetts. and you seem to be developing a new sound yourself addie, peppering your bostonian speech, as you are, with an aussie brogue, thanks to public tv....


 
So true. When I worked in the Financial District in downtown Boston, I would go outside for my lunch and sit on a bench. I would see confused tourists and offer to help. I had to be ever mindful to talk slow (we love to talk fast) and pronounce my words carefully. Otherwise they wouldn't understand a word I said. I still don't pronouce my R's and never will. We have more or less hung on to our original English accent. If you listen to the Queen's family talk they pronouce a lot of words the same way the Bostonians do. It is that upper class accent of the English language. We also have our own words for certain items. You soda or pop is our tonic. And if a word ends with an "R" you will never hear us say it. Chowdah is Chowdah. No arguement please. Just learn to say it our way. 

And having been married to an Englishman, it more or less enhanced my Boston accent. I still use words that he used. I found it was easier than to try and get him to change. As a result, they became my words also.


----------



## Addie

One of the idiocyncrocies of our accent in that we tend to give two sylabills to a one word syllabil. Such as beer. Be-ah! Totally confuses the tourist trade. I find it very hard to pronouce my "R"s. I have to use the muscles at the back of my throat. Have you ever noticed that the English do not open their mouth wide when they talk? Well neither do Bostonians. We are stingy with our language. We barely move our lips when talking. All our efforts to talk come from the front part on our mouth on the hard palate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> .....I still don't pronouce my R's and never will. We have more or less hung on to our original English accent. If you listen to the Queen's family talk they pronouce a lot of words the same way the Bostonians do. It is that upper class accent of the English language....



Come on Addie and admit it, you "use" your Rs.  You guys just save them up to tag onto the end of words ending in "a".  Isn't that the "idear"?   And for an area that worked so hard to separate itself from the Mother Country it amuses me at how "English" Boston and it's nearby suburbs act.  In my observations over the 13 years we've been here the closer to Bahstun the more propah the speech pattern is.  All I've picked up in all those years is to soften the word "about", sounding just a wee more Canadian than Cleveland.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> you bostonians have a rather famous (infamous) accent yourselves, addie. ...



It's really funny when you watch the TV news up here though.  The reporters almost always have no trace of an accent, sounding more like someone like me, people who grew up along the North Coast from roughly greater Erie PA (or maybe as far east as Buffalo) to Chicago.  That region has very little of an accent.  In fact, a friend of mine from the Columbus area went to broadcaster's school to learn proper reporter pronunciation.  When he talked "regular" you could tell he was from central Ohio (the state starts to break into minute accent differences around Akron) but when he put on his radio voice he sounded just like...me!  Seems like the "Cleveland accent" is NO accent!   I'm like the sliced white sandwich bread of languages...


----------



## taxlady

Why did JFK and the other Kennedys say Cuber and Africer? Because they had two"r"s leftover from Hahvahd.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> kitties and their idiosyncrasies, ya gotta love 'em, right?  does your kitty tear the egg carton to shreds, or chew on it?....



Nope, doesn't chew on it.  Just lays on it.  When the novelty wears off with a new one I sprinkle a little cat nip on it.  Then it becomes her best friend until it falls apart!  We go through enough eggs so that she can always have a new one when the one she has gets too loved up.




taxlady said:


> ...He likes tape. Unfortunately, he eats it. We have to be very careful of any pieces of tape. Little weirdos, aren't they?



Oh, my kitty is a BIG weirdo!  Not in size, just personality.  She doesn't play with tape but she gets a rubber band for short periods of time - only when I can watch her, then take it away, because I fear that one would choke her.  She also loves those velcro straps that come around some vegetables - they use it on romaine here to bundle the leaves together.  We'll wind one up into a ball and she'll chase it for hours!  Then spends the rest of the night looking for a lap to sleep on.


----------



## vitauta

where are you Voice fans, who is going to watch the Live Playoffs with me tonight?  team shakira and team blake are up to the plate next....


----------



## vitauta

GoGo Garrett
GIRLPLACE
LuvU Kris


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Come on Addie and admit it, you "use" your Rs. You guys just save them up to tag onto the end of words ending in "a". Isn't that the "idear"?  And for an area that worked so hard to separate itself from the Mother Country it amuses me at how "English" Boston and it's nearby suburbs act. In my observations over the 13 years we've been here the closer to Bahstun the more propah the speech pattern is. All I've picked up in all those years is to soften the word "about", sounding just a wee more Canadian than Cleveland.


 
Fraid not. If you heard my speech patterns you would know after just five words that I come from Boston. And that would be "idee-ah'.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's really funny when you watch the TV news up here though. The reporters almost always have no trace of an accent, sounding more like someone like me, people who grew up along the North Coast from roughly greater Erie PA (or maybe as far east as Buffalo) to Chicago. That region has very little of an accent. In fact, a friend of mine from the Columbus area went to broadcaster's school to learn proper reporter pronunciation. When he talked "regular" you could tell he was from central Ohio (the state starts to break into minute accent differences around Akron) but when he put on his radio voice he sounded just like...me! Seems like the "Cleveland accent" is NO accent!  I'm like the sliced white sandwich bread of languages...


 
That's actually called a California accent. No accent at all.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Why did JFK and the other Kennedys say Cuber and Africer? Because they had two"r"s leftover from Hahvahd.


 
The Kennedy clan has a mix of Irish accent mixed into their speech. Rose if the daughter of Honey Fitz who came from Ireland and the Kennedys grandfather Patrick also came from Ireland. So they all grew up around the Irish accent. In spite of coming from Boston the Kennedy family are not my favorite politicians.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> where are you Voice fans, who is going to watch the Live Playoffs with me tonight?  team shakira and team blake are up to the plate next....




Watched and watched...odd, I got no big Tada moments except for Blake's girls...they both blew me away.  Danielle and Holly!!!


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I thought you all might like a report on how they are doing.
> 
> Buttons and her friend have lost a bit of weight. I continue to make them excersize. They now want to do it on their own. With some of the weight gone, they are more playful. I will keep them on their reduced intake of food for another week and see if they lose more. Then I will decide whether to give them a small increase for maintenance. If that works, then they will be ready to come home. I know you all miss them. But all of you have to promise to stop feeding them every time you are there. It is just not healthy for them. I took them to the vet for a checkup and she was very happy with their health. She told me to keep doing what I was. They have all their shots.



i missed your kitty report!  we are pleased to hear about the kitties' progress under your care, addie. i think we, at the klatch have resolved to maintain a healthy feeding regimen for buttons and domino going forward.  it is really quiet and rather dull in this house without the kits around.  we will be ready to have them come home just as soon as you can let them go, addie.  
a while back, pf suggested that we have the elves take on the entire responsibility of feeding the kits upon their return, and enforce a strict non-feeding policy for the rest of the house.  

i know it sounds like a rather draconian measure to take, but we want to keep our kits healthy and fit.  and if we don't want them going through more rehab programs in the future, we really need to embrace a permanent life plan for them when they get back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i missed your kitty report!  we are pleased to hear about the kitties' progress under your care, addie. i think we, at the klatch have resolved to maintain a healthy feeding regimen for buttons and domino going forward.  it is really quiet and rather dull in this house without the kits around.  we will be ready to have them come home just as soon as you can let them go, addie.
> a while back, pf suggested that we have the elves take on the entire responsibility of feeding the kits upon their return, and enforce a strict non-feeding policy for the rest of the house.
> 
> i know it sounds like a rather draconian measure to take, but we want to keep our kits healthy and fit.  and if we don't want them going through more rehab programs in the future, we really need to embrace a permanent life plan for them when they get back.



It also allows us to take a vacation at times and know the fur babies are in good hands.


----------



## vitauta

my mind and my body are in sweet peaceful harmony at this moment.    heck yeah, i'm fixing me a mugga of my fogchaser just the same.  why wouldn't i?

...it's like the best kind of valium morning without the valium, chums....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It also allows us to take a vacation at times and know the fur babies are in good hands.


 
Excellent idea about the elves. And it will help keep the elves out of mischief. I gave them just a quarter of a cup more of their food this morning. They both left a couple of pieces in each of their bowls.


----------



## Addie

I woke up around 9:30 this morning. I had only one cup of coffee yesterday. I decided I was a bit dehydrated yesterday and had only one cup as to my usual a couple of pots. So when I woke up today, even before heading to the outhouse, I made sure there was going to be a cup of coffee for me. My system was screaming for its needed caffeine.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched and watched...odd, I got no big Tada moments except for Blake's girls...they both blew me away.  Danielle and Holly!!!




actually, i am kind of relieved to hear you say that, pf.  i missed the entire second half of the Voice last night.  normally, i wouldn't pick up the phone while this show is on, but it was my girl calling.  she is the notable exception to that rule for me...anyhoo, i'm glad i didn't miss a spectacular performance last night.

tonight, some of the singers will get cut.  hopefully, it will be none of my serious favorites....i don't want to sink to a new low, and start voting--no, no, i won't be doing that....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> actually, i am kind of relieved to hear you say that, pf.  i missed the entire second half of the Voice last night.  normally, i wouldn't pick up the phone while this show is on, but it was my girl calling.  she is the notable exception to that rule for me...anyhoo, i'm glad i didn't miss a spectacular performance last night.
> 
> tonight, some of the singers will get cut.  hopefully, it will be none of my serious favorites....i don't want to sink to a new low, and start voting--no, no, i won't be doing that....



Shrek and I both vote.  two phone calls apiece...not much, but you never know!


----------



## vitauta

i think my emerging favorites are sasha and michelle.  did your vote and shrek's go for winners tonight?  

adam had a tough decision tonight.  shakira had a hard time letting a latina sister go. i liked katrina a lot, but thought her songs did little to show her voice.

cee lo has a smile that lights up the entire northern hemisphere.  hope to see him and his parrot back on the Voice next season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thus far, I've only been surprised by Sasha Allen...I did not think she did well last night.

Ugh!!!! and Usher just saved hornboy Josiah...that one makes me mad!

Only Team Adam left...I'll be busy for a bit.


----------



## Alix

Quiet around here lately. I kinda miss Bubba and the crew. I got some new baking dishes so I have been breaking them in. There are lemon squares and blueberry muffins on the counter for anyone who wanders by. I found a GREAT old chair at a garage sale for the library, and they were practically giving books away. Got some great old cookbooks, handwritten! I can't wait to see what's in those. 

If you're looking for me, I'll be in the library perusing my new find with a cup of that costa rican stuff that was in the pantry.


----------



## vitauta

well, hello little momma, so good to see you. where have you been all week?! mmm, lemon caksies... you know how i feel about your lemon squares, alix, yumumm, and i'm going to go after one of those muffins too! are those fresh bluies in there?  i'm still on  my holiday schedule.  as far as food goes, i figure anything goes...until tomorrow, anyhow.


----------



## Addie

*Kittens Update*

Good afternoon everyone. I am here at the Koffee Klatch House. I brought the kittens back and left written instructions for the little house elves. They no longer beg for food and are back down to a normal weight for kittens. And their fur is still so soft and fluffy. Buttons and her companion now only eat when they are hungry. I am just so proud of them. Oh, and one more thing. I managed to break them of jumping up on the counter and table tops. So when you stop by, if you want to play with them their toys are in the drawer of the lamp table. The laser light is their favorite to chase. Sometimes I even let them catch it. Then they don't know what to do with it once they have. I also left a stack of cans of tuna as they like a variety in their food every so often. But if you are inclined to make a tuna sandwich for yourself, feel free to use them. 

So now I am going to go make myself a cup of coffee and put my feet up. And remember, you can play with the kitties, but you can't feed them. That is the job of the house elves. I will take them back to the vets in six months for a checkup. Unless you see a reason they should go sooner.


----------



## vitauta

there is so much talent in this group of contestants on the Voice this season.  i hope pf knows who to vote for, cause right now i still have 1/2 dozen favorites....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> there is so much talent in this group of contestants on the Voice this season.  i hope pf knows who to vote for, cause right now i still have 1/2 dozen favorites....



So far, and we have another 45 minutes...it's Danielle Bradbery all the way.  That little girl has delivered every time she has walked out on stage.  I don't listen to country music that often, but she has my votes.


----------



## Alix

Glad you enjoyed the lemon squares and the blueberry muffins. Yep they were fresh. Our produce store has lovely ones right now. Big, plump and sweet. Mmmmmm. 

I ditched you guys for an afternoon on a patio in the sun with a friend. It was AWESOME, but she burnt her nose. Ow. I'm good though, burnt myself last week!


----------



## vitauta

please please please don't take away sarah, sasha, garret, danielle, kris, judith or okay, the brothers, or even vedo from the Voice competition tonight. (smile)

usher ruined michelle for me....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Michelle will survive, if not tonight she will go on, she now has the confidence and support of quite a few big names.  She is very unique.

Amber and Danielle!!!  Go girls!


----------



## vitauta

my top 3:  sarah, sasha and judith!!! go girls!


do the elves need help opening cat food cans?  are dumdum and buttons eating according to addie's instructions?  is anyone monitoring the kitties' feeding schedule?

are they getting enough to eat?  too much?  just right? 

should i maybe be stopping in every day for a while until the kitties get settled back into their routine here at the coffeehouse? (worried brow)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The elves are doing fine with the feeding schedule.  They are fine with opening the cans, they are magical creatures after all...I would not ever leave cats or introduce someone into their environment who was suspect in caring for cats.


----------



## vitauta

Right, right-right-right, pf, thanks.  i'll just head on back to farmville, now....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4 left on the stage...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 4 left on the stage...




at least our man josiah won't be moved, hawk....


----------



## vitauta

it's just me, a cup of steaming black coffee, and a whole swedish visiting cake i baked tonight, extra toasted almonds.  the 'visitors' part is optional....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a cup of chamomile...need to wind down and head to bed.  Didn't sleep well last night, so doubly tired today.  Get these kittens to get their boat motors rumbling and i will be down for the count.  Thanks for the cake, Vit, I'll save a slice for breakfast!


----------



## vitauta

g'night, sleep well pf....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> Right, right-right-right, pf, thanks. i'll just head on back to farmville, now....


 
I left implicit written instructions for the elves. Don't be surprised if you see some food left in their bowls. They now eat only as much as the feel like. Sometimes they will eat all of it and sometimes they leave some for later. It all depends on how active they have been. But I do appreciate all the love everyone gives them. They still love to jump on your lap for some patting. I love listening to their purring. It is so restful for me. It tells me that all is right with the world.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched and watched...odd, I got no big Tada moments except for Blake's girls...they both blew me away.  Danielle and Holly!!!



I agree, they are both extremely good singers


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I left implicit written instructions for the elves. Don't be surprised if you see some food left in their bowls. They now eat only as much as the feel like. Sometimes they will eat all of it and sometimes they leave some for later. It all depends on how active they have been. But I do appreciate all the love everyone gives them. They still love to jump on your lap for some patting. I love listening to their purring. It is so restful for me. It tells me that all is right with the world.




magical beings or not, i'm sure the elves would still prefer to have 'explicit' feeding instructions for the kitties, addie...  implicitly i know that's exactly what you gave them too, addie.  let me take this opportunity to thank you once again, addie, for the special love and devotion you have brought into the lives of these two kitties.  buttons and dom started out as two scrawny strays from the spca, and just look at them now--beautiful and healthy specimens of the canine persuasion!!  don't be a stranger, addie.  buttons likes to curl up in your rocking chair after breakfast, and wait your arrival.  she hasn't quite figured out the geographics of the situation yet, but  senses an addie connection to this little fireside chair.  smart kittly....


----------



## Addie

I love them both, but have a special corner in my heart for Buttons. And that is explicit.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I love them both, but have a special corner in my heart for Buttons. And that is explicit.





aw addie, they Thrive on your explicit love, the little rascals!  we all thrive on explicit love, wherever we can get it....


----------



## Alix

And now, a dissection of extrinsic and intrinsic...go. I enjoyed the last one about implicit and explicit, but you forgot illicit.  I love it that we're foodies AND wordies. That probably means its my turn on WWF right vitauta? 

Heeeey! Why has no one set up the scrabble board in the library! Vitauta, I'm putting it out. Come play a game with me. I put your Fogchaser by the Keurig. Lets go!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> And now, a dissection of extrinsic and intrinsic...go. I enjoyed the last one about implicit and explicit, but you forgot illicit.  I love it that we're foodies AND wordies. That probably means its my turn on WWF right vitauta?
> 
> Heeeey! Why has no one set up the scrabble board in the library! Vitauta, I'm putting it out. Come play a game with me. I put your Fogchaser by the Keurig. Lets go!


 
You know I was thinking explicit and the dang wrong keys jumped under my fingers. I hate when that happens. That's what I get for not proofing.


----------



## vitauta

you know i'm in, lexi!  where'd addie go off to?  a scrabble threesome is ever so much more exciting than a one-on-one, at least strategically, wouldn't you agree?  

lexi here, we've got this little bit of Swedish visiting cake left from last night.  I can hardly stand how good this sweet nutty cake is with a cuppa bitter black coffee!  oh, danka for my fogchaser, sweetie.  you ready to get whupped in scrabble, or shall we team up against addie when she gets here?   JKJKJK, addie!!!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> you know i'm in, lexi! where'd addie go off to? a scrabble threesome is ever so much more exciting than a one-on-one, at least strategically, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> lexi here, we've got this little bit of Swedish visiting cake left from last night. I can hardly stand how good this sweet nutty cake is with a cuppa bitter black coffee! oh, danka for my fogchaser, sweetie. you ready to get whupped in scrabble, or shall we team up against addie when she gets here? JKJKJK, addie!!!


 
I am here. And I just need some i's for the word implicit. I also have two o's with a z. Team up against me huh? I'll show ya! Yna Yna


----------



## vitauta

this should be fun! we shall soon see how well you can finesse both alix and me with your alleged (think implicit here) scrabble skills, mamma!1 

do you play backgammon or chess, addie? couple of guys playin' in the 'cigar room'--peeyou that place stinks, whooeee!


----------



## Alix

OK, vitauta, you are going DOWN! I know I've been a little off my game lately, but I'm back and ready to whup your arse. Come on Addie, lets show her who's boss. 

And on another note, chess AND backgammon? You truly are the other half of me on the other side of the continent. I LOVE both games. I am too impulsive with chess, but I'm not a bad backgammon player.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> this should be fun! we shall soon see how well you can finesse both alix and me with your alleged (think implicit here) scrabble skills, mamma!1
> 
> do you play backgammon or chess, addie? couple of guys playin' in the 'cigar room'--peeyou that place stinks, whooeee!


 
Sorry no chess or backgmmon. My father tried to teach me and threw his hands up in disgust.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> OK, vitauta, you are going DOWN! I know I've been a little off my game lately, but I'm back and ready to whup your arse. Come on Addie, lets show her who's boss.
> 
> And on another note, chess AND backgammon? You truly are the other half of me on the other side of the continent. I LOVE both games. I am too impulsive with chess, but I'm not a bad backgammon player.


 

hey, what IS this! you talk like you got all this Game going on, babygirl, an then, turns out you need addie to hold your hand into the arena. if you got it, bring it, girl!!

go find us a spelling bee tournament to enter, little girl. i'll admit you prolly got some moves 'n grooves 'n deffynishuns, spelling all of them fancy-shmancy multiple sil-AHBUL words--win us a dikshunarie, hehe....

what are you doing, ditching work today, are you alix?


----------



## Addie

Just to let you know, I never got a mark lower than an A+ all through school. I am the one they call when they can't find their dictionary.


----------



## Alix

vitauta said:


> what are you doing, ditching work today, are you alix?



Nope, just on evening shift today. I don't have to leave the house for another hour or so. I've been puttering and trying to ignore most of the housework, thus I have time to mess about on here. 

And you can talk all the smack you like, I think we both know how evenly matched we are vocabularily. (Heeheeheehee!)


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> That's actually called a California accent. No accent at all.



Oh no. California has the valley girl accent. No mistaking that lol


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Nope, just on evening shift today. I don't have to leave the house for another hour or so. I've been puttering and trying to ignore most of the housework, thus I have time to mess about on here.
> 
> And you can talk all the smack you like, I think we both know how evenly matched we are vocabularily. (Heeheeheehee!)


 

in my dreams, lexi. but...i'll take it, i'll take it! put it in my profile....

just heard some disturbing news, people. shakira is being let go from the Voice at the end of this season, so that diva Christina can return to the show! outrageous!!! we love the freshness, the warmth, the honesty and wit shakira has brought to the voice. the show is better this season because of what shakira's contributions. if Christina must come back, then let's have her take usher's seat. he's cute and nice an' all, but, come onnn, not essential to the show....


----------



## vitauta

jeez, I hope some folks are going to be watching sytycd with me this summer. hair-raising performances have become routine on this, my FAVORITE tv show of the last six or so years!! I am watching right now, on fox, blowing my mind....


----------



## Alix

Is it on already? I love that show! I will admit, I prefer the Canadian version though. First season there was a guy named Nico who won. Holy moly could that boy dance. Look up Nico Archambault on youtube. Wow.

Arassay and Nico- Contemporary- Let Me Leave - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

they are both outstanding dancers!  they must have had fun practicing that routine.  are the judges on the canadian sytycd famous career dancers and choreographers, like on ours?  i can't understand why this show is not wildly popular here....


----------



## Alix

Yes, choreographers and other dancers. We often have some of the same judges. Go look at some of his other stuff. Whew! Muy caliente!


----------



## vitauta

nico, nico is a hottie!  good looking, yes, but it is the way he moves, the way his body interprets music, that makes him the phenomenal dancer he is.  being deaf in one year may present some technical challenges for him as a dancer, but I think it also adds something edgy to his performances, e.g. with timing, spontaneity and transitions.  nico is a dancer you can't tear your eyes away from, a dancer whose mercurial movements resonate inwardly....


----------



## Alix

I know! He is mesmerizing. Sigh. I miss watching him dance.


----------



## vitauta

people of the World, OMG,OMG,OMG--the BEST SNL show ever!!!  the VERY, VERY, MOST VERY BEST ofalltime BEST, bar-none!!!! i've never-ever-ever NEVER said this before, EVER, about an SNL show!!!  history-in-the-making....

Hear me now--I have just witnessed the best, alltime best, SNL show ofmylife, OMG, OMG, what will we DO, what are we to DO next year?  can snl continue on after thisss?  SNL, I have loved you well, SNL..........<3<3<3 

laff...cry...repeat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Was this SNLs last show evah vit?  Saw the first episode and fell in love.  Years later it got IMO raunchy, not funny.  Saw some when Amy Poehler and Tina Fey anchored the news but haven't watched it in years since.


----------



## Addie

I haven't watch SNL since Jane Curtin was the slut of newscasters. That was my favorite part of the show.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Was this SNLs last show evah vit?  Saw the first episode and fell in love.  Years later it got IMO raunchy, not funny.  Saw some when Amy Poehler and Tina Fey anchored the news but haven't watched it in years since.




it was snl's last show of the season. previous histrionics aside (mine, and apologies), let me just say this, cg:  if you have a chance to watch this snl episode in its entirety, you are assuredly destined to 'fall in love' all over again. my extreme reactions to last night's show stemmed from exhilaration over its unparalleled excellence, and the realization that this amazing cast was delivering its very last performance together. one helluva swan song, that.(sad smile)

leaving snl next year:  bill hader, fred amisen, jason sudakis and seth meyers....0X0X0X0X


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Vit, you can always catch Seth Meyers on NBC when he replaces Jimmy Fallon.  That is if you can stay up that late (winkie*winkie*lol!).  We'd flip over to SNL over the years, watch a skit or two, and then it would go downhill from there.  Heck, I don't watch a whole lot of TV anyway.  Except "Catle".  I'll watch "Castle" reruns with no hesitation.  Yup, Nathan Fillion is very easy on the eyes, but I also like the Richard/Kate relationship.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Vit, you can always catch Seth Meyers on NBC when he replaces Jimmy Fallon.  That is if you can stay up that late (winkie*winkie*lol!).  We'd flip over to SNL over the years, watch a skit or two, and then it would go downhill from there.  Heck, I don't watch a whole lot of TV anyway.  Except "Catle".  I'll watch "Castle" reruns with no hesitation.  Yup, Nathan Fillion is very easy on the eyes, but I also like the Richard/Kate relationship.



Mmmm...Nathan Fillion


----------



## vitauta

agreed.  the richard/kate relationship is a special one.  you rarely see chemistry like they share--on  screen or in real life, either.  still, i wouldn't kick nathan fillion out of my kitchen.... haha, hehe...(wink)


----------



## taxlady

Now you guys are making me wish Firefly was still on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Now you guys are making me wish Firefly was still on.



I have all of it on DVD...and the Buffy episodes he was in...


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Now you guys are making me wish Firefly was still on.




you can watch firefly on hulu, taxy.  i just looked it up to see what is this firefly you and pf were talking about.  absolutely not my kind of show though.  cute as nathan fillion is, and some ten years younger, too, i cannot bear to sit through long battle scenes.  not even for THAT....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Power in the 'verse can stop us...

Browncoats Unite!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> agreed.  the richard/kate relationship is a special one.  you rarely see chemistry like they share--on  screen or in real life, either.  still, i wouldn't kick nathan fillion out of my kitchen.... haha, hehe...(wink)



WooWee, in the kitchen?  or in the "kitchen"?     There could be some serious cooking going on in there...no matter which "there" you're in.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Vit, you can always catch Seth Meyers on NBC when he replaces Jimmy Fallon.  That is if you can stay up that late (winkie*winkie*lol!).  We'd flip over to SNL over the years, watch a skit or two, and then it would go downhill from there.  Heck, I don't watch a whole lot of TV anyway.  Except "Catle".  I'll watch "Castle" reruns with no hesitation.  Yup, Nathan Fillion is very easy on the eyes, but I also like the Richard/Kate relationship.




who you talkin' 'staying up late' to, anyhow, girlfriend?! i'll have you know that jimmy fallon is, like, my Good Morning America, or my TODAY show! after that, i'm having my morning mug of keurig brew with carson daly and his Last Call at a trendy LA nightclub....sheesh, 'if i can stay up that late', indeed....


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> WooWee, in the kitchen?  or in the "kitchen"?     There could be some serious cooking going on in there...no matter which "there" you're in.




no cooking necessary in my kitchen. raunchy raw oysters, swimming in peppery hot sauce on the half-shell... playin' a little coletrane, bottle of beaujolais between us, and nothin' else....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> no cooking necessary in my kitchen. raunchy raw oysters, swimming in peppery hot sauce on the half-shell... playin' a little coletrane, bottle of beaujolais between us, and nothin' else....



Wow!  S-s-s-steam heat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> who you talkin' 'staying up late' to....sheesh, 'if i can stay up that late', indeed....



Hence the *winkie*winkie*lol!* entry.   We tag-team to wake up the birdies:  if I don't get to them on my way to bed you make sure to get them up while sipping your cuppa.


----------



## Alix

Here's a little something for you Nathan Fillion fans. I'm fond of Neil Patrick Harris too. 

Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog [full] [HD] [subs] - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Here's a little something for you Nathan Fillion fans. I'm fond of Neil Patrick Harris too.
> 
> Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog [full] [HD] [subs] - YouTube





nph is okay by me, but fillion doesn't appear until act three....


----------



## vitauta

man, i ate like a sultan tonight!! tried a new afghan kabob restaurant.  i only ordered two appys and a side of nan.  the manto could have been an entire meal by itself, and the nan (bread) slabs are the size of place mats!! the nan is s-t-r-e-t-c-h-y-and very yum.  spices, new to my palate, tasty and playful...they even included a complimentary custard-type dessert in my order.  my new favorite take-out place....


----------



## Alix

Come on...Captain Hammer is pretty classic. And how often do you get to hear him sing?


----------



## vitauta

you're right, of course....


----------



## Alix

The weather is being stupid here today! I tried to have my coffee on the patio only to have the wind pick up and nearly fling my coffee on the ground! So I've stomped inside to enjoy my coffee in the comfort of the DC environs. Anyone around to join me or shall I go pout in the library by myself.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> The weather is being stupid here today! I tried to have my coffee on the patio only to have the wind pick up and nearly fling my coffee on the ground! So I've stomped inside to enjoy my coffee in the comfort of the DC environs. Anyone around to join me or shall I go pout in the library by myself.




heck yeah, alix, let's have some of that caramelly coffee of yours... i love the way it smellsss. nobody wants to see you all mopey and pouting, lexi--that's just not a pretty sight!  now, to see alix stomping around, just move the furniture, and i'll sell a ton of tickets...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have all of it on DVD...and the Buffy episodes he was in...


I'm sure we have all the episodes too. Not sure about Buffy, but we probably have all of those too. Which episode was he in?



vitauta said:


> you can watch firefly on hulu, taxy.  i just looked it up to see what is this firefly you and pf were talking about.  absolutely not my kind of show though.  cute as nathan fillion is, and some ten years younger, too, i cannot bear to sit through long battle scenes.  not even for THAT....


Nope, can't watch it on Hulu from Canada, but as I mentioned, I have them.

When I wrote "still on", I didn't mean in rerun. I want new episodes. There weren't nearly enough of them. And a lot of the other actors (male and female) were hot too.


----------



## Alix

Smart arse! Here's a butter toffee coffee, mmmmmmmm! Smells amazing this stuff. 

I'm going to head out to the grocery store to get some cream so I can make maple ice cream. What's up for you today?


----------



## vitauta

I missed seeing the Voice again last night. I know you missed hearing my usual weekly commentary.  but I've got good news!  I watched last night's episode on my pc just now, and, wait for it:...Sarah Simmons is my pick to be the Voice winner!  SARAH SIMMONS.  remember her name....you heard it from me first. 

sarah simmons is this country's adele. she is every bit as good a singer as adele.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Danielle Bradbery is The Voice!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm sure we have all the episodes too. Not sure about Buffy, but we probably have all of those too. Which episode was he in?
> 
> 
> Nope, can't watch it on Hulu from Canada, but as I mentioned, I have them.
> 
> When I wrote "still on", I didn't mean in rerun. I want new episodes. There weren't nearly enough of them. And a lot of the other actors (male and female) were hot too.



From IMDb:

* Buffy the Vampire Slayer*  (TV series)   
   Caleb       –  Chosen (2003) …   Caleb 
  –  End of Days (2003) …   Caleb 
  –  Touched (2003) …   Caleb 
  –  Empty Places (2003) …   Caleb 
  –  Dirty Girls (2003) …   Caleb 

Serenity still flies, we just don't get to watch her anymore.  I do miss Firefly, Buffy and Angel...I love Joss Whedon's storylines.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From IMDb:
> 
> * Buffy the Vampire Slayer*  (TV series)
> Caleb       –  Chosen (2003) …   Caleb
> –  End of Days (2003) …   Caleb
> –  Touched (2003) …   Caleb
> –  Empty Places (2003) …   Caleb
> –  Dirty Girls (2003) …   Caleb
> 
> Serenity still flies, we just don't get to watch her anymore.  I do miss Firefly, Buffy and Angel...I love Joss Whedon's storylines.


Thank you.

I feel like Serenity still flies too. I wanna know what they are doing.

BTW, do you know that Joss Whedon has a new series coming out? ABC picks up Joss Whedon's 'Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.' - latimes.com


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Danielle Bradbery is The Voice!!!





danielle is an awesome talent too.  and, my god, so incredibly poised for a 16 year old!  i have the bad feeling, though, that judith is going to wind up with the winning votes on the Voice this season.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> you can watch firefly on hulu, taxy.  i just looked it up to see what is this firefly you and pf were talking about.  absolutely not my kind of show though.  cute as nathan fillion is, and some ten years younger, too, i cannot bear to sit through long battle scenes.  not even for THAT....


Long battle scenes? I can only remember one episode that had long battle scenes. It was flashbacks to when Mal and Zoe were in a war. Sure, there can be fighting and shooting, but long battle scenes, not so much. I'm not fond of that either. There's great dialogue and character development.


----------



## vitauta

in that case, taxy, i will take another look at firefly.  if there is 'great' dialogue and the characters are well drawn, then i'm all in!


----------



## vitauta

new season of masterchef starts tonight--and off we go!  who is watching mc?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm late but I'm here! Didn't realize it was on till I saw your post! Love MC!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ..who is watching mc?



I can proudly say I have never watched a "reality" show - ever.  Most of them are scripted anyway and if I'm going to spend time in front of the TV I'd rather watch something with a plot line and a little less drama.  JMO.  That's why there are so many different kinda of shows, for all our different interests.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> new season of masterchef starts tonight--and off we go!  who is watching mc?



I am!  Had to record the first 45 minutes as we were on our walk.


----------



## vitauta

every minute, with every breath, joe bastianich becomes more and more insufferable....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I feel like Serenity still flies too. I wanna know what they are doing.
> 
> BTW, do you know that Joss Whedon has a new series coming out? ABC picks up Joss Whedon's 'Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.' - latimes.com



Yes, waiting for that one...most likely wear my "Joss Whedon is my Master now" t-shirt...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> in that case, taxy, i will take another look at firefly.  if there is 'great' dialogue and the characters are well drawn, then i'm all in!



So many people, me included, have decided that Joss Whedon is just a hack...until you become engrossed in the story lines of his shows. I didn't start watching Buffy (or Angel) until it had been on the air for 6 years, they only did 7 seasons of Buffy.  I could have kicked myself for not ever watching it before and dismissing it as shlock.

The first seasons of high school were the same as my high school experience, without the Vampires, but there were enough bloodsuckers in HS to make you think they were real.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So many people, me included, have decided that Joss Whedon is just a hack...until you become engrossed in the story lines of his shows. I didn't start watching Buffy (or Angel) until it had been on the air for 6 years, they only did 7 seasons of Buffy.  I could have kicked myself for not ever watching it before and dismissing it as shlock...



I was in a couple of community theatre shows during Buffy's heyday.  Heck yeah  I watched it!  But it was funny how many other theatre people were religious about watching it too.  Especially the guys!  They could hold entire conversations using just lines from the show.  _Come to think of it, just for S&Gs we spent 20 minutes one cast party conversing using only lines from plays we had been in or seen..._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was in a couple of community theatre shows during Buffy's heyday.  Heck yeah  I watched it!  But it was funny how many other theatre people were religious about watching it too.  Especially the guys!  They could hold entire conversations using just lines from the show.  _Come to think of it, just for S&Gs we spent 20 minutes one cast party conversing using only lines from plays we had been in or seen..._



That could be as fun as a _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ recitation...yes, been there, done that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That could be as fun as a _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ recitation...yes, been there, done that.



But first you have to like Monty Python.   Never could get into it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Rocky Horror Picture Show_?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No.  Another blank spot in my life?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> But first you have to like Monty Python.   Never could get into it...



What??!?  Monty Python is, like, the Holy Grail of comedy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What??!?  Monty Python is, like, the Holy Grail of comedy!



<shriek!!!>


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> What??!?  Monty Python is, like, the Holy Grail of comedy!



I know, I know, but have just not acquired a taste for them.  To me they are the oysters of the entertainment industry.  (That's right, me no like oysters either. )

Guess I'm more of a Mel Brooks kinda girl.  "Werewolf?  There, wolf!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, I like Mel Brooks, too!


----------



## vitauta

okay, then:  fave comedian/comedienne

alltime, contemporary, classic, stand-up, blue....???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't even have to think about that one.  The Cos, hands down!  First real boyfriend (you know, one with a car  ) took me to a Bill Cosby show over 40 years ago.  Liked Cosby before the show, but have loved him ever since.  

"Snakes???"  ~~~~~~~  Or  "...give us that chocolate cake".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cos does it for me, so do so many others, Hudson and Landry, Carlin, Python (of course), The Smothers Brothers, the list goes on and on...


----------



## MrsLMB

I agree on the Cos ... very entertaining !

I also love Jeff Dunham and all his "friends" ... sides hurt from laughing after watching him.


----------



## vitauta

which comedians just don't tickle your funny bone?

 for me, it is  comics like rodney dangerfield, don rickles, buddy hackett, tom arnold, and jerry lewis.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm with you on most of those vit (got a soft spot for Bob Hope since he's a Clevelander like me) because they seem more angry than funny.  Back in my single days I took one psychology class, so I subscribed to Psychology Today and...became an expert on everything!   Seriously though, one article explored a study of two groups of strangers who listened to recorded comedy.  The groups that were in the room with Bill Cosby playing all responded and iinteracted, acting almost like a group of friends.  The people listening to the Don Rickles record acted uneasy, almost as if they were embarrassed to be there.  Not saying there aren't people who can laugh at Rickles and the like in a concert hall, but the study showed you have to have a special feel for that kind of humor to enjoy it.

BTW, I remember really enjoying Victor Borge when I was growing up - joking while playing piano.  And I had a special liking for Alan King because he mangled words just like my Dad!


----------



## vitauta

oh goddess, I love to watch victor borge too. I spent 3 hours w/him on youtube a few sundays ago. I love alan king and sid ceasar for the same reason--language. it's funny....

i'm not at all put off by angry comedians, that's not it. 
some of my favorites are: lenny bruce, Richard prior, George carlin, sarah silverstien, c.k.louis, bill maher, felipe esperanza and Chelsea handler.

but it's not enough just to be angry, insulting and sarcastic. for that reason i'm not crazy about the humor of Kathy griffin or joan rivers.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K1a...glUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K1acf-9glU


----------



## Addie

I remember Sam Levinson. He appeared often on the Ed Sullivan show. His humor was told as a story. It often revolved around his childhood. He also had a lot of good stories of the old ladies in Florida. And his stories were clean, like Danny Thomas's. No dirty language, no hurt feeling for the person who was the butt of the joke. Most of the really good comedians told jokes on themselves. Predicaments that they got themselves into. I loved Phyllis Diller. Poor Fang. She also made herself the butt of her jokes. Did you know she was an accomplished concert pianist?


----------



## Dawgluver

A few years ago I fell in love with Mitch Hedberg.  Love his quirkiness, and he worked clean, for the most part.  Then I found out he'd died of an OD.  

Loved Victor Borge's punctuating!

Cannot stand Andrew Dice Clay.  :yuck:


----------



## taxlady

Vit, I agree with you about all the comedians you listed whose names I recognize with the exception of Bob Hope. He's not one of my favourites, but not in a class with the others in that yuck list. I'm also a Billy Connolly fan.


----------



## vitauta

...and i agree with you, taxy. bob hope does not belong on the same list with the other'unfunny'comedians. he was not particularly funny as a comedian, imo, but i never disliked him in any way, as was the case with most of the others.  in fact, like most everyone else on the planet, i admire the man.  i would like to excise his name from my list, if that is possible to do.


----------



## vitauta

sure do hope i'm not watching the Voice all by myself tonight.  the competition is getting mighty steep, with each performer tightening up her act....

i have my favorite, but can still be swayed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, have my score card al lready.  Have to go wash my glasses and get some water and I am set.


----------



## Addie

I just stopped by to check on the kitties. The elves seem to be sticking to their diet. They are looking healthy and full of life. I miss them and so does Teddy. He misses his playmates.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's so comforting to come in to hang out, read a bit and relax with a kitty.  Especially after a long day at work.


----------



## Alix

I hear you PF! It was a nutty one for me today. What are you reading? I picked up The Unquiet by JD Robb. A short story collection. Pretty forgettable so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just started Interworld by Gaiman and Reaves, it's a teen book.  I've barely got past the 4th page, but since it's a Gaiman, I'm sure I will be enjoying it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow!  Wow!!  WOW!!!!  The 5-some up there singing were frickin fantastic!  Great song.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, I am sold on Danielle and Amber.  Really excited about Michelle, Holly and Sarah.  I really hate this season, having to pick from all these great voices.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's so comforting to come in to hang out, read a bit and relax with a kitty. Especially after a long day at work.


 
Some much needed down time is always appreciated.


----------



## vitauta

i still don't 'get' amber, and am not sold on holly either, thought she just had a very good night last night.  josiah is the only one still on the show without the creds.  i even like the brothers swon.  i'll just leave my absentee ballots with you pf, and hope sarah and sasha make it through another week.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josiah went home last week...

45 minutes, I getting anxious!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Josiah went home last week...
> 
> 45 minutes, I getting anxious!



PPSHHAA!!!  umm...like i keep saying, i hardly watch this boring reality show schlock anymore....


----------



## vitauta

aww, i LOVE shakira


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't say anything, I haven't seen it yet!!!


----------



## vitauta

not a spoiler, just shakira being cute and sweet as always....


----------



## vitauta

shoot!  now that sarah, my favorite singer was voted off the Voice last night, what do you all want to talk about?  come'on now... ??

okay, i'll start.  my granddaughter graduated from h.s. yesterday afternoon, yay!  where did that chubby-legged little towhead go so soon....now, it's 'senior week' at ocean city for seven whole days and (YIKES!)


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> shoot! now that sarah, my favorite singer was voted off the Voice last night, what do you all want to talk about? come'on now... ??
> 
> okay, i'll start. my granddaughter graduated from h.s. yesterday afternoon, yay! where did that chubby-legged little towhead go so soon....now, it's 'senior week' at ocean city for seven whole days and (YIKES!)


 
Congradulations to your g'daughter. Once 'senior week' is over she will be joining the world of adults. Is she going off to college?


----------



## vitauta

she is not. and that is a heart-breaker too, because she has been an honor's student throughout school, a true scholar.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> she is not. and that is a heart-breaker too, because she has been an honor's student throughout school, a true scholar.


 
That's too bad. Does she have a career in mind that interests her? I hate to see intelligence wasted.


----------



## vitauta

paul mitchell's cosmetology school is the plan for now.  but she won't be wasting a thing. she is destined for greatness, that girl.  no matter where she goes or what she does, her star will shine brightly.  but i still wish she could have gone to university. even though a college degree doesn't necessarily practically guarantee one a lucrative career today, as it did for my generation.


----------



## vitauta

is everyone on board and watching masterchef?  yess!  they are just now getting ready ro create a spectacular lamb dish, and i am getting very hungry watching... oh my, now they are eliminating some of the contestants right in mid-dish!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> paul mitchell's cosmetology school is the plan for now. but she won't be wasting a thing. she is destined for greatness, that girl. no matter where she goes or what she does, her star will shine brightly. but i still wish she could have gone to university. even though a college degree doesn't necessarily practically guarantee one a lucrative career today, as it did for my generation.


 
Not only do employers want a degree, now they want a Masters even if it is for Secretarial. With the high cost of tuition, and the student loans, kids today simply can't afford to go for higher education. And employers are going to find it more and more difficult to fill positions unless they are willing to go back to "On the job training." A lot of kids are opting for Community College with an Associates Degree. The banking and insurance industries here are large enough that they have their own schools and are willing to educate you in order for you to get any promotions. Otherwise, your present position becomes a dead end as far as your career goes. The Pirates Ex started out in banking as a teller. She had an Associates Degree in Fashion Design. Never used it. But over the years she took every class the banking industry offered and is now a District (Area ?) Director for New England for the bank she works at. I am not sure exactly what her title is. 

I hope she finds fulfillment in Cosmetology. If you are good and keep up with the latest trends, you can develop a good following. In this state in Massachusetts, if you have to hold a license for your career, then you have to do Continuous Education in order to keep your license. Which means you have to keep up with any new rules and regulations passed by the Health Department. Both City and State. So when you go for a wash and set, now there is more to it. More education behind it. 

I wish her all the luck and hopes she passes with flying colors.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> paul mitchell's cosmetology school is the plan for now.  but she won't be wasting a thing. she is destined for greatness, that girl.  no matter where she goes or what she does, her star will shine brightly.  but i still wish she could have gone to university. even though a college degree doesn't necessarily practically guarantee one a lucrative career today, as it did for my generation.



Maybe she is being really smart. In today's economy it is a really good idea to have a marketable skill. It sounds a lot nicer than having to waitress or deliver pizza, when it's hard to find a job that goes with the fancy degree. I have a client who is a biochemist, but she is working as a cashier in a convenience store.

It's no fun carrying all that student debt. A friend of mine got his bachelor degree in music. He was a professional jazz musician. He didn't make much money. He eventually realized that he would never get out of debt. Not long after, he committed suicide. 

It could also lead to other things such as opening her own salon or line of cosmetics.

She can always go to university part time or save up to go later.


----------



## vitauta

thank you addie and taxy, for the reassuring words re my gd's present situation. i know that financial considerations and constraints weighed heavily into the decision to set aside earlier plans of hers to attend college next year. expectations of a big lottery win unfortunately fell through....


----------



## Alix

Afternoon all! Just got back from a breakfast out with a friend and stopped by to check on y'all. 

vitauta, your granddaughter will find her way. Life is what happens while you're busy planning. I never trained for the career I'm in now. I just took the road that opened in front of me. I was meant to do this work though. It satisfies me soul deep. Just remind her to be open to all roads and be willing to take a leap of faith. She has a good support system and can take a chance or two. Congratulations to her on her graduation. Major milestone!


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Afternoon all! Just got back from a breakfast out with a friend and stopped by to check on y'all.
> 
> vitauta, your granddaughter will find her way. Life is what happens while you're busy planning. I never trained for the career I'm in now. I just took the road that opened in front of me. I was meant to do this work though. It satisfies me soul deep. Just remind her to be open to all roads and be willing to take a leap of faith. She has a good support system and can take a chance or two. Congratulations to her on her graduation. Major milestone!



you and john lennon know the exact right things to say, alix.  i am much comforted by your encouragement and quiet assurances.  this is a much different world young people face today than anything that has come before. each coming generation finds its own way through the maze of new challenges, with the unbridled energy, optimism and resolve unique to the youth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

yeah, Vit...it took me until I was 35 before I _knew_ what I wanted to be when (if) I grew up.


----------



## vitauta

so, pf, what sort of work did you do before you were 35?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> so, pf, what sort of work did you do before you were 35?



Cashier, cook, baker, had my own catering company for a bit.  It took a unit of 20 Alzheimer's patients that showed me what I wanted to do.  I ended up out of work at Christmas and the only job available was a Nurses Assistant.  One of the nurses told me I should go to nursing school.  It's been 17 years now in nursing, first as an aid and then as a nurse.


----------



## vitauta

now, this is interesting, pf.  specifically, what was it about a floor of alzheimer's patients that was attractive to you?  i don't think this is obviously apparent to many folks, especially if a family member is going through the ravages of this disease....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No idea, but I enjoy interacting with them, I enjoy making their lives as full of good experiences as possible.  I have expanded my horizons when I decided to work End-of-Life and Rehab.  The Rehab part, it's fun to get folks back on their feet and send them home.  End-of-Life is...fulfilling, I feel privileged to be allowed to take care of folks at this point in their lives.  Now I am onto a more administrative role, making sure they get the benefits they are due from their insurance and Medicare.  I have, on average, 50 patients a day, only 8 of them I need to see each day.  Basically, I am a care manager for my folks.  Love it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...End-of-Life is...fulfilling, I feel privileged to be allowed to take care of folks at this point in their lives.... Basically, I am a care manager for my folks.  Love it.



No, you are an Angel!  Had it not been for the hospice nurse that lovingly took care of my Mom AND me in Mom's last days with us I would have been a bigger basket case than I normally am. You deserve a huge


----------



## Addie

Hospital is my middle name. I think I have some stock in them. But in all the times I have spent there, I have only seen one nurse that was in the wrong profession. I have never heard a nurse say that the hours are too long. They work a 12 hour day in Boston. I have never had a nurse that took her sweet time answering the call button. Even if I just water my water pitcher filled, they did it gladly. They never passed the request off to the Aide that was supposed to do it. Often my nurse will just come in and ask me if there is anything I need or want. 

Sorry doctors. I would rather have a nurse looking after me than you. They probably know more than you do. They certainly show more care for the patient than most doctors. It is not just clinical mumbo jumbo for them. The patient who has congestive heart failure has a name. And the nurse can tell them that without looking at the chart. The nurse knows that lying on a sheet that is wrinkled is very painful for the elderly. The nurse is aware if the patient is eating or not. Does the doctor really read the chart? I doubt it. They come into the room during rounds and ask the patient what the problem is.

In defense of the doctors, I realize that they too have long hours. But the days of 36 hour shifts have been long gone. They do have a lounge or a sleep room where they can go to catch some winks when it is quiet. Thye nurses don't. Most of the doctors are still in their learning stage. The ones with the short white coats are in their first year. Once they get their long lab coats their hours increase along with more responsibility. I have found that most doctors need to develop more compassion for their patients. 

 Go Nurses!


----------



## GotGarlic

I worked at a medical school for 14 years and have had more than my share of surgeries, hospitalizations and emergency room visits. It's not the doctor's job to take care of patients - it's the nurses' job. The doctor's job is to diagnose and develop a treatment plan, then monitor how it's working. And they do read the charts. Everyone who comes in asks the same questions because sometimes patients forget to say something or will tell a nurse something but not a doctor. The goal is to get as much information as possible in order to do the best job possible. Everyone should add every bit of info to the chart.

Also, the short coats are for medical students. Once they graduate and become residents, they start wearing the long coats. The school where I worked started a white-coat-burning ceremony a few years ago to honor their time as students. It takes place the week before graduation. 

If your doctors don't know your name, I'd get new doctors.


----------



## Addie

I know what the short coats are for. I attended my son's ceremony when he got his at Yale. I left rehab just to attend it. I also had the priveledge of putting his long lab coat on him when he took his oath. I did it with some difficulty. He stands six feet, I stand at four feet eight inches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Go Nurses!




Ack!  We don't have time to go...that's why they issue us a 10 gallon bladder with our diplomas.


----------



## vitauta

i always found myself rushing home at the end of the day to pee.  i never had time from early morning through late afternoon of a busy workday to fit in a bathroom break, but during the commute home, i would get this urgent s.o.s. from my bladder....i wish i had that bladder today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i always found myself rushing home at the end of the day to pee.  i never had time from early morning through late afternoon of a busy workday to fit in a bathroom break, but during the commute home, i would get this urgent s.o.s. from my bladder....i wish i had that bladder today.



Yes, my body always says, "Oh good we can relax."  I'm screaming, "Wait, wait we aren't home yet!!!"

I also find myself getting very anxious and can't sit down at work...I'm so much better after a visit to the big girls room.


----------



## vitauta

american baking competition, hosted by jeff foxworthy--it's a new show and it's on right now, on cbs.  c'mon guys, you know you're not doing anything anyway... looking yummy....


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm watching it with ya, Vit.  The tartlets look yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Michael_ with John Travolta...a favorite.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, my body always says, "Oh good we can relax."  I'm screaming, "Wait, wait we aren't home yet!!!"
> 
> I also find myself getting very anxious and can't sit down at work...I'm so much better after a visit to the big girls room.



When I was a little girl my Mom would always make sure I made a pit stop before we went anywhere.  All of us in the family did.  Guess it was a tradition.   Anyway, that's how I've always been since, always making a stop before getting into the car.  Even if things aren't urgent, right before heading to the car I make what I call a pre-emptive stop so we can drive further along our route once we hit the road.

Why is it though when you're home or at work you can go for hours between breaks but get into the car for a trip and you gotta stop along the way (45 minutes from home for us and we KNOW I'll want to stop  ).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I was a little girl my Mom would always make sure I made a pit stop before we went anywhere.  All of us in the family did.  Guess it was a tradition.   Anyway, that's how I've always been since, always making a stop before getting into the car.  Even if things aren't urgent, right before heading to the car I make what I call a pre-emptive stop so we can drive further along our route once we hit the road.
> 
> Why is it though when you're home or at work you can go for hours between breaks but get into the car for a trip and you gotta stop along the way (45 minutes from home for us and we KNOW I'll want to stop  ).



Road vibration.  After the first hour I'm back to good for three hours.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! I stopped by for a cuppa before the rest of my day gets going. Daughter #2 and I grumped at one another already this morning so I need to turn my day around. I swung by Today's Menu but was far too late to start the dinner thread, I'll try tomorrow (tonight!) Today I've got a million things to do, but only one project I really WANT to work on. I might whiz through the chores and try to get some work done on my fun project before I leave for work. What's up for everyone around here? 

Hey kitty cats, long time no see. Those house elves treating you right?


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Morning all! I stopped by for a cuppa before the rest of my day gets going. Daughter #2 and I grumped at one another already this morning so I need to turn my day around. I swung by Today's Menu but was far too late to start the dinner thread, I'll try tomorrow (tonight!) Today I've got a million things to do, but only one project I really WANT to work on. I might whiz through the chores and try to get some work done on my fun project before I leave for work. What's up for everyone around here?
> 
> Hey kitty cats, long time no see. Those house elves treating you right?



don't you hate the way those 'grumps' make you feel?  it's not so bad if you can let it blow over quickly. i wish i was wired that way. instead, i tend to 'stew' over every little spat for way too long, replaying it fifty different ways in my head, what i should have said, who was 'right', how i will make up (or not)...my best bet is to choose my battles in the first place, cause acts two and three never go well for me....

what is your 'fun project' lexi, do tell....

do y'all know that we have National Doughnut Day coming up this friday? HELLO, Coffee and Donuts--we should be at the forefront of this one, here at the coffee klatch!!!  who has a special donut recipe for our donut party, june 7th?  can't give up the recipe?  that's okay--just bring donuts!


----------



## chopper

Knock knock, Can I come in?  Is anyone there?  I brought a good lunch.  You can read about it on the "what's for lunch?" thread.  Just came in from the garden. I have been planting flowers today.  They look pretty, but take a lot of work.  Just relaxing now.


----------



## chopper

Oh these kitties are cute.  Don't worry I'm not sharing lunch with them.


----------



## Addie

I was getting some serious pain in my back. I thought it might be the start of another heart attack. Nope. Blood pressure right on spot. Every time I took a breath, it hurt big time. Finally figured it out. I have pleurisy. It has been years and eons since I had this. It has been about 40 years since I had it this bad. I have it in both lungs. So now all I can do is lay down on my back (I hate that position) since I don't feel the pain. Have fun.


----------



## chopper

You go ahead and lay down.  The kitties and I will take care of you.  Please remember to call for help if it gets serious.  Sorry you are down.  I will share lunch another time with you.  It doesn't sound like you will want to chat or eat.  Oh, Addie, I think you fell asleep.  Have a nice rest.


----------



## vitauta

hiya chopper, how nice to see you here at the coffeehouse.  do you need a cuppa?  we have so many wonderful coffee blends here...oh, i see you know your cats, chopper, just look at that buttons, trying to make a nest for herself in your lap.  she's usually not like that with strangers.  or is it your sandwich she's so enamored with? oh well, don't worry, you'll be fast friends soon enough....

addie, i'm sorry you are in pain.  i too had pleurisy in my adolescence. i will never forget the sharp knife-like pain that pleurisy brought with it.  i hope you are seeing a doctor for it, and that treatments are better today than when i was sick with it....


----------



## chopper

Hi Vit!  I hope you don't mind, I started the tea kettle for some tea since I don't drink coffee.  I was pleased to see that you have several tea bags to choose from.  The English Breakfast suits me just fine, thanks.  Oh, I hear the tea kettle...good thing it has a whistle.  You will have to move kitty.............


----------



## Alix

Hey vitauta and chopper. I went out with a friend for an unexpected catch up visit. She made all my grumpies disappear! The blonde roast at Starbucks helped too. 

I can't talk about my project in public as it is going to be a surprise for someone who lurks here periodically. I'll answer in PM if you really want to know. Its not all that exciting for anyone but me really. 

Off to work soon. Feel better Addie. Hey chopper, lets send one of those kitties over to snuggle Addie.


----------



## chopper

I think Buttons realizes what an animal lover I really am.  My lunch is finished, and she still wants to cuddle with me.  I don't think my dogs will mind.  They chase the neighbors cats back to their yard, but have not messed with my grand cats at my son's house too much.


----------



## chopper

Great idea Alix.  Addie needs a kitten!  It sounds like they have spent some time at her place before, so all should be well.  Which one are you sending?


----------



## Alix

I know you're enjoying snuggle time with Buttons, but I think Buttons is Addie's special buddy. That's who I'd send over. Did we ever name the other little brat kitten? And will he be lonely without Buttons? We could make sock mice for him to play with.


----------



## chopper

I don't mind switching to the other cat.  What?.. You have no name.....?  Send Buttons to Addie.  She needs a friend.


----------



## vitauta

by all means, chopper, help yourself to the tea, and any fixings you like.  alix is the tea connoisseur around here, she stocks quite a collection of different tea flavors and brands...i don't drink tea often myself, but i do like a cup of green tea now and again...chopper, have you checked out the gardens out back? there are some rows of vegetable plants that are threatening to take over, outpacing our feeble attempts to keep the growth and weeds in check....we are picking salad greens and veggies already last month.  the green peas are coming along nicely, and god, have you seen the strawberries we began harvesting last week? god, they are small, but oh soo sweet, i can't seem to leave them alone....

oh alix, you always have to have that aura of mystic surrounding you, dontcha?  oh okay then, i'll have to pm you 'cause now you have my curiosity piqued....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> hiya chopper, how nice to see you here at the coffeehouse. do you need a cuppa? we have so many wonderful coffee blends here...oh, i see you know your cats, chopper, just look at that buttons, trying to make a nest for herself in your lap. she's usually not like that with strangers. or is it your sandwich she's so enamored with? oh well, don't worry, you'll be fast friends soon enough....
> 
> addie, i'm sorry you are in pain. i too had pleurisy in my adolescence. i will never forget the sharp knife-like pain that pleurisy brought with it. i hope you are seeing a doctor for it, and that treatments are better today than when i was sick with it....


 
I layed down and fell asleep. The pain is much less. I took two Vicodin. My son recommended Tylenol. But the Vicodin has it in them. So why go out and buy them. I wish I had an old fashion girdle right now. When you put pressure on your back it helps the pain. So right now a tight girdle would do just fine. Considering that I am already feeling much better than I did several hours ago, I think this is going to be a short bout. (I hope!) At least I can breath a little easier.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I don't mind switching to the other cat. What?.. You have no name.....? Send Buttons to Addie. She needs a friend.


 
I can't help it, but Buttons is my favorite cat.  For Buttons.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I'm glad to see that your pain is easing Addie.


----------



## Addie

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I'm glad to see that your pain is easing Addie.


 
Thank you. Right now the Vicodin has kicked in and I am  pain free. I don't know for how long, but I will take it. And I can take nice deep breaths. I think I am going to live. Sorry kids. You will have to wait to get my stuff.


----------



## Addie

Today I had to do something that I didn't want to face. I had to change some information regarding my daughter. Because she is my legal next of kin, I had her listed as the one to handle all my financial affairs. So I had to change it to Spike. She is still the executor of my will, but I think she will hand it off to Spike. She can't even handle her own affairs. Her husband has been doing it all for her. I have noticed that she is becoming dependent on others more and more. She doesn't even drive herself anywhere now. Spike is aware of all my requests. Who gets what. It is a subject that the both of us can talk about easily. My daughter gets upset when I even bring up the subject just joking around.

One day when I was at her home, she was walking around and counting all the things I had given her over the years. Her KA mixer, her strainers, cooking utensils, large 12" frying pan, etc. So many things. She picked up the afghan I made for her and hugged it. Then she started to cry. I can't help wonder how often she does this. Is she thinking of her own mortality or mine. I let her cry it out. Evidently it was something she needed to do. That is when I knew I had to make some changes. Her mental state has definitely changed. Taking on the responsibility of my affairs would be more than she could handle.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I'm so sorry she is dealing with this. You had a tough task to face but luckily you are still able to do this for yourself.

I have nothing set up for us at all. I know I should but we don't have anyone to give our stuff too when the time comes. I am estranged from my daughter. I haven't seen my GD in 8 years. I think she'll be 10 next month. I heard I have a GS but I have never met him so there is no way I will leave anything to my daughter anyhow. I was only good to her when she needed something & once I stopped giving, she cut me out of her life.

My hubby & I don't have any kids together so I don't think I care what happens to our stuff if we would leave this world together. Let the state have it, I really don't care.


----------



## Addie

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I'm so sorry she is dealing with this. You had a tough task to face but luckily you are still able to do this for yourself.
> 
> I have nothing set up for us at all. I know I should but we don't have anyone to give our stuff too when the time comes. I am estranged from my daughter. I haven't seen my GD in 8 years. I think she'll be 10 next month. I heard I have a GS but I have never met him so there is no way I will leave anything to my daughter anyhow. I was only good to her when she needed something & once I stopped giving, she cut me out of her life.
> 
> My hubby & I don't have any kids together so I don't think I care what happens to our stuff if we would leave this world together. Let the state have it, I really don't care.


 
You can make out a will that it is to go to the Salvation Army or Goodwill. It can be repaired or cleaned and sold in their stores. They will send someone to clean out your home. Just note that if you have anything of value such as jewelry, like your wedding and engagement rings, it is to go to them. Otherwise your daughter may contest the will and want what is valuable for the purpose of selling it. Otherwise it will left at the curb for the trash truck to pick it up. Including the rings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There are 15 years between Shrek and me...I get everything.  If we both go together my brother knows what to do with everything.


----------



## Addie

Well I just got good news. Spike went to see his doctor about the rash on his arm. It is sun related. There is a possibility that he is allergic to the sun. One less worry for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Well I just got good news. Spike went to see his doctor about the rash on his arm. It is sun related. There is a possibility that he is allergic to the sun. One less worry for me.



I'm allergic to the sun too...but I think it has more to do with being a creature of the night...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm allergic to the sun too...but I think it has more to do with being a creature of the night...


 
I am not allergic to the sun, but because I get those hematomas from the blood thinners, when the sun hits one of them the blood almost boils. My skin is so thin and fragile, that I haave to stay out of the sun as much as possible. Hence the expression, "he/she makes my blood boil."


----------



## vitauta

Sasha,Sasha,Sasha!!!  (THINK all caps)


why do my caps all turn into lower case when i post?


what i MEANT to say was, SASHA, SASHA, SASHA


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi Guys!  Long time no see...I don't think of wandering back here too often.  In fact, practically never.  And it's so relaxing at this little "clubhouse".  Especially since I brought along my nightly glass of vino.  Although tea is very good too.  Alix, if you'd like I can bring a couple of my favorites to share.  I really like Harney Tea and have a number of them in looseleaf.  I'll bring a couple of my extra tea steepers too.

Addie, glad to hear the medicine helped you feel better.  As they say:  Better living through chemistry. 



vitauta said:


> don't you hate the way those 'grumps' make you feel?  it's not so bad if you can let it blow over quickly. i wish i was wired that way. instead, i tend to 'stew' over every little spat for way too long...



Watch yourself with holding onto the grumpies vit.  Last week Himself and I had a fight.  Well, truth be told, it wasn't a fight since he pretty much ignored my tirade.   Stupid stuff, which is what I blow up over best.  Right after I was done yelling I thought "I'd better check my blood pressure".  Whoa!  238/106!  Breathed deep, decided to relax, and a minute later I was back to 128/78.  Decided right then and there no matter how mad you can get, it isn't worth stroking over.  Himself is happier too since I'm relearning to ask nicely instead of yell.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

That's one thing I refuse to do, yell. I have to admit me with with hubby is a lot better that way. We have been together since Dec 1997 & we have only had one fight which included yelling. I had to fight most of my life and I'm done with it and my life has improved greatly because of it. That doesn't mean we agree on everything and that we don't get upset with each other but we talk about it and then we move past it. 

Well I have to work tonight and tomorrow night then I have 3 days off. The temps outside are perfect and I'm half tempted to take off tonight. I'm sitting outside waking up watching the 3 pups enjoy lounging in the sun and I can't think of anything better then doing this all day but I know myself, I'll be in my car at 3:30 doing my drive.


----------



## Addie

Good afternoon everyone. I am sort of upset with myself. I had an appointment this morning with the vascular lab and completely forgot about it. But when I started to think about it, I still have a touch of pleurisy in my left lung and would have been in a lot of pain laying there for the test. It takes about an hour. I am feeling much better today though. I just took another Vicodin. I don't want the pain to get the best of me again. 

I prepared all the meats for the freezer today. I bought some country style ribs. They have almost no bones and were individually very large. Almost a pork chop. So I pack them individually. More than enough for one meal for me. Normally I would have packed two together. Using the Food Saver bags, it turned out to be very expensive. Those bags are not cheap. The next time I have to place an order, I will shop around first. I made the mistake of ordering them directly from FS. I wish they were sold in stores. Then I found a hidden roll that I could make my own bags for the Italian sausages. Just enough on the roll for two of them together. But there is so much waste to that method. Well I now have enough meat for the next six months. But I just tossed everything into the freezer. When I feel better I will get in there and neaten it all up. 

I am going to take a nap. Fighting pain is hard work.


----------



## vitauta

ahoymatey2013 said:


> That's one thing I refuse to do, yell. I have to admit me with with hubby is a lot better that way. We have been together since Dec 1997 & we have only had one fight which included yelling. I had to fight most of my life and I'm done with it and my life has improved greatly because of it. That doesn't mean we agree on everything and that we don't get upset with each other but we talk about it and then we move past it.
> 
> Well I have to work tonight and tomorrow night then I have 3 days off. The temps outside are perfect and I'm half tempted to take off tonight. I'm sitting outside waking up watching the 3 pups enjoy lounging in the sun and I can't think of anything better then doing this all day but I know myself, I'll be in my car at 3:30 doing my drive.



matey, you and the pups basking in the sun--that's a tough one to tear yourself away from, on a sun-filled day...especially to go to work.... 
if you have a similar set of circumstances tomorrow again, you have my permission to ditch work.  then, you will have four whole days off from work!  
actually, matey, i'm here to ask, how is a person who grows up in a household where fighting is the everyday 'norm' able to turn that around 180 degrees? how does she begin 'talking things through' without the shouting and yelling which was her lifelong communications model up until then?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> matey, you and the pups basking in the sun--that's a tough one to tear yourself away from, on a sun-filled day...especially to go to work....
> if you have a similar set of circumstances tomorrow again, you have my permission to ditch work. then, you will have four whole days off from work!
> actually, matey, i'm here to ask, how is a person who grows up in a household where fighting is the everyday 'norm' able to turn that around 180 degrees? how does she begin 'talking things through' without the shouting and yelling which was her lifelong communications model up until then?


 
I have never been one to argue and yell. I just stand there and look at the other person while they are yelling. Then I walk away. You can't argue with just yourself. When the other person calms down, then I will talk to them. Eventually they get the message. No yelling. I don't respond. The last time I yelled at someone was a resident in this building. A known troublemaker. I did something that everyone who has ever lived here wished they had the courage to do. I put her in her place once and for all. That was last year. There hasn't been one problem with her since. And now when she sees me she is so polite that it must be killing her. Not one other person here has had a problem with her since either. I got so angry with her that I almost hit her. Some of the ladies had to pull me back. I was across the table from her and when I started to lean over the table and right in her face, you saw real fear. And yes, I would do it again. But I don't recommend it. Fighting solved my problem at that moment. 

When you constantly hear yelling, you shut it out. And the other person does the same thing when you are the yeller. So you are wasting your breath and energy. Your message is not being heard. The other person is just thinking, "will he/she ever shut up?"


----------



## vitauta

eew, elimination night on the Voice.  who's watching tonight?


----------



## ahoymatey2013

vitauta said:


> matey, you and the pups basking in the sun--that's a tough one to tear yourself away from, on a sun-filled day...especially to go to work....
> if you have a similar set of circumstances tomorrow again, you have my permission to ditch work.  then, you will have four whole days off from work!
> actually, matey, i'm here to ask, how is a person who grows up in a household where fighting is the everyday 'norm' able to turn that around 180 degrees? how does she begin 'talking things through' without the shouting and yelling which was her lifelong communications model up until then?



I just may leave early on Thursday morning. Maybe 3 AM so I can be up by nine and start prepping for my picnic on Saturday. 

When I met my husband I knew my life wasn't going anywhere and if things didn't change I knew I wouldn't live very much longer going the way it was so I just threw up my arms and decided to allow him to guide me into a better life. He's very subdue and I was very outgoing g so I just began to follow his lead and left most decisions up to him because I just knew I found a good guy for once and I knew I didn't want to lose him.


----------



## Alix

Whoo. That was a long two days. I really get tired out doing that short change. I'm enjoying the beautiful weather today and now that I've inhaled all the ribs and rice I can hold, I'm about ready for a nap. 

As for tea, I'm currently very fond of a couple of David's Teas. We've been drinking a lot of Red Velvet Cake tea, and I've also taken a shine to Bravissima tea as well. Mmmmmmmmm! I got a lovely tea sampler for my birthday from my good friend.


----------



## vitauta

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I just may leave early on Thursday morning. Maybe 3 AM so I can be up by nine and start prepping for my picnic on Saturday.
> 
> When I met my husband I knew my life wasn't going anywhere and if things didn't change I knew I wouldn't live very much longer going the way it was so I just threw up my arms and decided to allow him to guide me into a better life. He's very subdue and I was very outgoing g so I just began to follow his lead and left most decisions up to him because I just knew I found a good guy for once and I knew I didn't want to lose him.



matey, you are lucky to have found a man such as your husband. in turn,he is lucky to have someone like you, to help bring out his social side....


----------



## chopper

All of this talk about fighting with your spouse got me thinking.  I cannot remember the last time Hubby and I had a fight. I guess that is a good thing!    when we were first married, and would have a disagreement, I would yell, and he would clam right up and walk away.  Wow, that didn't work well at all!  After almost 33 years, we have both changed to be more like the other, but not to that extreme.  I hold my tongue (this took a lot of praying to be able to do), and he will stay and listen when I am more reasonable.  When he gets upset, instead of walking away and avoiding things, he will talk about it.  Now we are able to work things out much better, but like I said, we don't seem to have arguments any more.  

Oh, I see that the tea kettle is on, and that there is some tea.  Anyone else want some?...................


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for starting the kettle chops!  I thought I'd drop off some mini scones I made today.   I have Nordicware scone pans, two full-size scones and two minis.  I like making the smaller ones not because I'm trying to save calories but because I can have one of each if I can't make up my mind!

There are some with slivered almonds, chocolate chips, and unsweetened coconut flakes - BIG flakes!  The other side has some of Himself's favorites:  mini-chocolate chip orange.  Instead of heavy cream ('cept I'll use half and half with no real difference) I use orange juice.  You also add some orange zest when you put the chocolate chips in.  Oh!  I just realized I made both with chocolate.   I sure hope no one is allergic...

Now that I've got my plate down I'm going to pour myself water for tea.


----------



## Addie

I know I don't stick around to sit and have tea. Mostly to check on the kitties and make sure the house elves aren't overfeeding them again. And sometimes when I see that they are being a tad slack, I will do some of the dusting. Now that the nice weather is here again, I have to make time to just sit out on the deck and enjoy a nice big cuppa. As Kylie and some of our friends across the pond might say. I still have a tiny spot of pleurisy that is getting smaller and smaller each day. It should be completely gone by tomorrow. In the meantime, It is go back and lie down whenever I feel a twinge of pain. And I am headed right there now. 

Kitties are looking just fine. They both were rubbing against my legs as soon as I showed up. Heavens I miss them so much.


----------



## chopper

Glad you were able to stop and have some tea CG. I wish I could have more of your treats, but I am trying to get rid of some weight.  So glad you brought mini scones, so I had a coconut one.    I did really well for a while and then I gained a couple of pounds back.  Now this week I am down two pounds again so I seem to be back on track.  Overall I am still 16 pounds lighter than I was when I started, so all is well.  I have work to do, and it sounds like you are already cleaning that bathroom.  I will catch you later.  And...yes I turned off the kettle.

Addie,
I hope you feel better really soon.  Have a nice rest.


----------



## Alix

Addie, can you come dust my place? I'm so sick of wiping up all the stupid pine pollen that has been blowing in I could scream!

Oooooo! Scones! Yummers. I'm really hungry so I'll try not to scarf too many before dinner. Just sitting down with a cup of tea and watching the dog lick out a peanut butter jar.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for starting the kettle chops!  I thought I'd drop off some mini scones I made today.   I have Nordicware scone pans, two full-size scones and two minis.  I like making the smaller ones not because I'm trying to save calories but because I can have one of each if I can't make up my mind!
> 
> There are some with slivered almonds, chocolate chips, and unsweetened coconut flakes - BIG flakes!  The other side has some of Himself's favorites:  mini-chocolate chip orange.  Instead of heavy cream ('cept I'll use half and half with no real difference) I use orange juice.  You also add some orange zest when you put the chocolate chips in.  Oh!  I just realized I made both with chocolate.   I sure hope no one is allergic...
> 
> Now that I've got my plate down I'm going to pour myself water for tea.


 

oh cg, scones!  i do love my scones ever so much!  pf got us started back on them a while ago.  i still use her ka scones recipe to make mine, and add whatever fruit strikes my fancy....yours are cute little things, cg.  i could eat a pocketful of them.

i'll have my scones with a nice strong brew--coffee, that is. and black. what, is this place turning into a tea party today?...cg, i was walkin' around here wondering to myself 'what the Hell are kettle chops?!'  i'm thinkin' some kind of pork chops, maybe...finally, it dawns on me, cg is talking to choppers, about heating up the damn tea kettle!!


----------



## Alix

Hahahahahaha!!! Its too late in the day for coffee for me. I like a cuppa before dinner, and after too. Oh hell, I love it anytime!


----------



## vitauta

hey, no fair!  they have put that new baking show, with jeff foxworthy, up against masterchef!  pitting two cooking shows at the same time seems to me unsporting. there is a vast wasteland of tv time slots available with nothing worth watching on them, as always.  tonight i'm staying with the american baking competition, see where this new show is headed....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ....cg, i was walkin' around here wondering to myself 'what the Hell are kettle chops?!'  i'm thinkin' some kind of pork chops, maybe...finally, it dawns on me, cg is talking to choppers, about heating up the damn tea kettle!!



  Maybe chops that pac will try smoking on a Weber grill? 



vitauta said:


> hey, no fair!  they have put that new baking show, with jeff foxworthy, up against masterchef!  pitting two cooking shows at the same time seems to me unsporting. there is a vast wasteland of tv time slots available with nothing worth watching on them, as always.  tonight i'm staying with the american baking competition, see where this new show is headed....



Ah, but those two shows are on two different networks.  Divide the audiences and conquer the ratings.  If you don't have a DVR you can probably catch one of those shows on their networks' website.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> hey, no fair!  they have put that new baking show, with jeff foxworthy, up against masterchef!  pitting two cooking shows at the same time seems to me unsporting. there is a vast wasteland of tv time slots available with nothing worth watching on them, as always.  tonight i'm staying with the american baking competition, see where this new show is headed....



I'd love to watch both too....I agree, Vit, they need to break them up!  Watching MC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll have a cup of Vitamin C(offee) and a plate of Vitamin C(hocolate)...I'm missing a Vitamin C...oh that's right I quit smoking...2 and a half years!!!!!

I think I'll make some strawberry-rhubarb scones and some lemon iced pecan scones.  I've been mixing them up at night, baking in the morning to warm up the kitchen and have a couple to take to work for our mid-morning break.

Off to work for my victims patients...if Medicare goes down the toilet, I'll be out of a job...


----------



## vitauta

i'll have what she's having....


----------



## chopper

I just need to sit and relax a bit before starting my to-do list for today.  My Mom has been gone for 2 1/2 years now, and I still have days like today where I miss her so much that I spend the morning crying.  It's nothing in particular that sets it off, but just an empty feeling in my whole body.  Hubby is truly my best friend that I have ever had, but my Mom was my favorite woman ever.  She taught me so many things like how to cook and bake, but she taught me so much more like how to be patient, how to love others, how to be the rock for the family, how to be the best Mom, Grandma, and Great Grandma the world has ever seen!  

As some of you remember (since I have told the story before), Mom and I used to have a tea party across the miles-her in Michigan, and I in Colorado.  One of us would call the other, and we would chat while drinking tea out of our matching china cups.  We would chat about anything and everything, and when we were finished we put the tea cups away for next time.  Well, I decided this morning that I wanted to have tea with Mom, so I got the dusty old tea cup out of the hutch (next to her picture) and washed it and I am going to have a cup of tea with Mom now.  Don't mind me if I cry.  Guess I just need to get it out of my system for a bit.........


----------



## ahoymatey2013

vitauta said:


> hey, no fair!  they have put that new baking show, with jeff foxworthy, up against masterchef!  pitting two cooking shows at the same time seems to me unsporting. there is a vast wasteland of tv time slots available with nothing worth watching on them, as always.  tonight i'm staying with the american baking competition, see where this new show is headed....



Oh the joys of having 3 DVRs in my home! While I like to cook my hubby's thing is the tv and recording movies so I don't ever miss a show because I can record up to 6 things at one time. He even put in a DVRs up at the camper so even up there he can record stuff. That's just not my thing but the tv keeps him from going out so I can deal with it but he wants me to watch stuff and I just don't like today's movies so I sit down and fall asleep every time 

I just got up after 2 hours of sleep and I am waking up so I can clean up and go shopping forums picnic on Saturday.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I'm sorry that you are hurting today Chopper.


----------



## taxlady

Chopper, I think having a cup of tea with your mum is a wonderful idea. (((Hugs)))


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Chopper, I think having a cup of tea with your mum is a wonderful idea. (((Hugs)))



Thanks.  I choose a pomegranate raspberry tea to start off this morning.  It was really good, and I think Mom would have liked it too.  After two cups I took a walk with the dogs.  They were having so much fun running around and sniffing that I couldn't help but cheer up.  I had a friend tell me the other day that I just needed to stop letting myself feel sad about not having Mom around.  That is easier said than done, and probably not really necessary. Just so you know, i am not sad all of the time, but once in a while it gets the best of me.  i will stop sharing those feelings with that friend.  I have great memories, but I will always be sad that I don't have her to share things with any more.  I think I will have a little more tea out on the deck and then wash up my special cup and put it away again for a while.  I won't let it get quite so dusty this time and will use it again soon.  The hugs were wonderful.  Thanks again.


----------



## chopper

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I'm sorry that you are hurting today Chopper.



Thanks.  I'm coming around, and should be fine soon.  Just a rough start.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> ...My Mom has been gone for 2 1/2 years now, and I still have days like today where I miss her so much that I spend the morning crying.  It's nothing in particular that sets it off, but just an empty feeling in my whole body......





chopper said:


> ...I had a friend tell me the other day that I just needed to stop letting myself feel sad about not having Mom around.  That is easier said than done....



Oh chops, I know just how you feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It really doesn't get any easier, you just get used to dealing with missing her.  My Mom is gone 13+ years, Dad 22 1/2/ and there are still days I get all misty.  Like NOW, thanks to you. 

I'm going to guess that your friend either still has her Mom/parents in her life or else she didn't have the same special relationship with her mom like you had with yours.  Her loss. You hold tight to those memories.  They're certainly something special.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I don't think a person can truly get over a parent's loss, no matter what their relationship was like. 

One thing a friend is for, is to lean on when it's needed. I'm a cold hearted person but when my bestie needs me I am there for her as long as I don't have to hug her but if she really needed a hug she knows I would give her one.

My friend was brought up in foster care & she had it rough. She has so many brothers & sisters that she doesn't know & she just lost one of her unknown sisters in a car accident the other week. Now, you have to remember that she knows how I am & I know how she values her family so when we were shopping at Dollar General I snuck off to the cards & handed it to her in the store to read so I could put it back. I got a good hearted giggle from her & then a thank you for being me & being there for her. Her bday is coming up, I think we'll have to go back down to the store so I can give her a card.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ahoymatey2013 said:


> ....when we were shopping at Dollar General I snuck off to the cards & handed it to her in the store to read so I could put it back. I got a good hearted giggle from her & then a thank you for being me & being there for her. Her bday is coming up, I think we'll have to go back down to the store so I can give her a card.



   That is exactly what my uncle used to do to my aunt!  B-day, Mother's Day, he covered them all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Thanks.  I choose a pomegranate raspberry tea to start off this morning.  It was really good, and I think Mom would have liked it too.  After two cups I took a walk with the dogs.  They were having so much fun running around and sniffing that I couldn't help but cheer up.  I had a friend tell me the other day that I just needed to stop letting myself feel sad about not having Mom around.  That is easier said than done, and probably not really necessary. Just so you know, i am not sad all of the time, but once in a while it gets the best of me.  i will stop sharing those feelings with that friend.  I have great memories, but I will always be sad that I don't have her to share things with any more.  I think I will have a little more tea out on the deck and then wash up my special cup and put it away again for a while.  I won't let it get quite so dusty this time and will use it again soon.  The hugs were wonderful.  Thanks again.



Lots more hugs, Chopper.  I would like to read some stories about your Mom and you.  

I know when my Mom (and Dad) go I will have a horrible time of it and I hope I have loving friends around me to help with the burden.

Story about my Mom:

Mom grew up rather privileged...kinda like the debutante who married the farm boy.  So there were lots of things she had just never encountered, reptiles and amphibians being some of those things.  Daddy got sent to Guam and he was allowed to bring the family.  It was an adventure for we three girls, torture for Mom, the heat, humidity and the wildlife.  Wild pigs that would run out of the jungle, geckos and shrews in the house.  She was a wreck.

One morning she opened the kitchen door and a 5 pound frog hopped in...they say you could hear her screams in Hawaii.

Cherish the stories, even if they would make her blush.  Happy and funny memories are the best things to write when you are feeling down and every memory keeps your Mom permanently placed in your heart.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you Chops (big hug)

That is a lovely story with the tea cups 

I am very close with my mum and I know I would be like you and miss her so much if she wasnt with me anymore, it would be extremely hard 



chopper said:


> I just need to sit and relax a bit before starting my to-do list for today.  My Mom has been gone for 2 1/2 years now, and I still have days like today where I miss her so much that I spend the morning crying.  It's nothing in particular that sets it off, but just an empty feeling in my whole body.  Hubby is truly my best friend that I have ever had, but my Mom was my favorite woman ever.  She taught me so many things like how to cook and bake, but she taught me so much more like how to be patient, how to love others, how to be the rock for the family, how to be the best Mom, Grandma, and Great Grandma the world has ever seen!
> 
> As some of you remember (since I have told the story before), Mom and I used to have a tea party across the miles-her in Michigan, and I in Colorado.  One of us would call the other, and we would chat while drinking tea out of our matching china cups.  We would chat about anything and everything, and when we were finished we put the tea cups away for next time.  Well, I decided this morning that I wanted to have tea with Mom, so I got the dusty old tea cup out of the hutch (next to her picture) and washed it and I am going to have a cup of tea with Mom now.  Don't mind me if I cry.  Guess I just need to get it out of my system for a bit.........


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Addie, can you come dust my place? I'm so sick of wiping up all the stupid pine pollen that has been blowing in I could scream!
> 
> Oooooo! Scones! Yummers. I'm really hungry so I'll try not to scarf too many before dinner. Just sitting down with a cup of tea and watching the dog lick out a peanut butter jar.


 

As soon as I finish the ironing for Kylie I will be right over. So sit there and just enjoy those scones.


----------



## Addie

I know it is too late for a lot of us, but you should try to record the stories your parents have to tell. You not only have the sound of their voice, but a family history. And if they are reluctant to talk, tell them it is for the grandchildren. You want them to remember their grandparents. And by the way, you should start recording some of your stories also. Record stories not only of your parents childhood, but the years you were growing up. Have them tell what new inventions came their way to make life easier. News events that impacted their life, etc. You get the idea.


----------



## vitauta

good morning, all!  i have brought in a box of donuts to go with our morning coffee (okay, or tea) to start up our own celebration of National Donut Day!!
dig in folks, i'm leaving this box of assorted donuts on the counter...you may notice one of the jelly donuts is missing....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> good morning, all! i have brought in a box of donuts to go with our morning coffee (okay, or tea) to start up our own celebration of National Donut Day!!
> dig in folks, i'm leaving this box of assorted donuts on the counter...you may notice one of the jelly donuts is missing....


 
I am going to take the plain cake one. Less sugar and I just happen to like them. They are great when you warm them and put butter on them. Thanks.


----------



## chopper

Thanks everyone for the support. 
 I can't remember the last time I had a donut!  I'm glad you brought some cream filled.  So often those are overlooked when people buy donuts, and I do love them!  I'm having some English breakfast tea this morning.  It is a beautiful morning and the birds are singing.  Every so often the peacock across the street will start talking and the other birds stop for a bit, and then he stops and they all start singing again.  I am not sure what that is.   

I was the youngest of four children born within four and a half years.  My Mom was a busy woman having three in diapers at once.  I bet she didn't complain much though because she just got things done and loved being a mother.  When I look back at pictures now, there are aren't as many pictures of me, and I am guessing that by the time I was born there just wasn't as much time to take pictures.  It didn't mean that I was loved less!  Mom had the great ability to make each child think that they were her favorite, and I have no doubt that at any given moment each one was her favorite.  He is a story of when I was her favorite.

I was in kindergarten, which meant that I went to school just in the morning, and my siblings went to school all day.  This was the last year that Mom was a stay at home mom, so in the afternoon, she was all mine!  When the bus dropped her baby off from school Mom was always waiting outside to greet me!  I felt like an only child for the first time in my life, and I loved it!  She would take me places that only she and I would go, like the dime store for lunch.  We didn't have a lot of money, so I am not sure how she pulled that off, but she did (at least once, because I remember it well).  We sat in a booth and I got to order all by myself!  I had chili, and so did Mom.  I thought I was going to fall off of my chair when she offered a milk shake instead of a glass of milk.  We shared the shake, and it may have been the best one I ever had!  That day Mom said that her and I had something special.  I have never forgotten that day.

Now a big leap to last summer when my Dad came to visit on what may have been his last trip to Colorado.  One of my sisters came along with him, so one night we were all talking and laughing about Mom.  It was nice to laugh about fun times!  Anyway, after talking about Mom and I going off for lunch the last time I was visiting her before she passed away, my Dad said, "You and your Mom really did have something special!"  I didn't know anyone had noticed.


----------



## Alix

GREAT story chopper. 

Thanks for the donuts vituata! Any lemon filled ones? Mmmmmm! TWO! Woot! You know what I like best about these donuts? The filled donuts just have regular sugar on them rather than icing sugar. Delicious!


----------



## vitauta

with sweet loving memories like you and your mom made together, chopper, you cannot help but emerge from your sadness spells lifted by the love and special bond between you that is forever alive....


sorry.  this note got posted before i was finished writing.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:


> GREAT story chopper.





vitauta said:


> with sweet loving memories like you and your mom made together, chopper, you cannot avoid emerging from your sadness spells lifted by the lov



Thanks.  When I was growing up I always knew that there was one person in this world that would love me no matter what else happened.  I still have that with Hubby, but there is something about a mothers love.....

Mom really knew how to live her "dash."


The Dash
by Linda Ellis 

I read of a man who stood to speak
at the funeral of a friend.
He referred to the dates on her tombstone,
from the beginning…to the end.

He noted that first came the date of her birth
and spoke of the following date with tears,
but he said what mattered most of all
was the dash between those years.

For that dash represents all the time
that she spent alive on earth.
And now only those who loved her
know what that little line is worth.

For it matters not, how much we own,
the cars…the house…the cash.
What matters is how we live and love
and how we spend our dash.

So, think about this long and hard.
Are there things you’d like to change?
For you never know how much time is left
that can still be rearranged.

If we could just slow down enough
to consider what’s true and real
and always try to understand
the way other people feel.

And be less quick to anger
and show appreciation more
and love the people in our lives
like we’ve never loved before. 

If we treat each other with respect
and more often wear a smile,
remembering that this special dash
might only last a little while.

So, when your eulogy is being read,
with your life’s actions to rehash…
would you be proud of the things they say
about how you spent YOUR dash?


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> GREAT story chopper.
> 
> Thanks for the donuts vituata! Any lemon filled ones? Mmmmmm! TWO! Woot! You know what I like best about these donuts? The filled donuts just have regular sugar on them rather than icing sugar. Delicious!




yeah, aren't they grand?  for some reason, my childhood jelly-filled favorites refused to move over in later years for more 'adult' donut choices...
as you go about your day, remember that free donuts are being offered today by dunkin' donuts and krispy kreme.  krispy creme has a raspberry-filled donut that is CrazY good (for its size).


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> yeah, aren't they grand?  for some reason, my childhood jelly-filled favorites refused to move over in later years for more 'adult' donut choices...
> as you go about your day, remember that free donuts are being offered today by dunkin' donuts and krispy kreme.  krispy creme has a raspberry-filled donut that is CrazY good (for its size).



I really enjoyed my virtual cream filled donut here, but I need to look away from the screen.  I can't go get a free donut!  Ahhhhhhhhhh! Must be good!  Must stay away!!!!!!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

That "dash" holds everything. I remember the first time I read it. 

I'll have a plain donut and a glass of milk, please. I love the plain ones the best. I only drink coffee when I have to work. 

There was this little hamburger joint in downtown Reading, Pa. It was called the Crystal Palace. I remember me and my mom sneaking off there together and getting a burger, fries and chocolate milk. Thinking of that place always brings back memories of my youth. We would walk there because we couldn't afford riding the bus and it was either ride the bus or get to eat out plus the walk was fun. We would skip together and play silly games. I remember being happy when we were alone too. I have 3 half brothers and a half sister. I am the baby.


----------



## chopper

ahoymatey2013 said:


> That "dash" holds everything. I remember the first time I read it.
> 
> I'll have a plain donut and a glass of milk, please. I love the plain ones the best. I only drink coffee when I have to work.
> 
> There was this little hamburger joint in downtown Reading, Pa. It was called the Crystal Palace. I remember me and my mom sneaking off there together and getting a burger, fries and chocolate milk. Thinking of that place always brings back memories of my youth. We would walk there because we couldn't afford riding the bus and it was either ride the bus or get to eat out plus the walk was fun. We would skip together and play silly games. I remember being happy when we were alone too. I have 3 half brothers and a half sister. I am the baby.




I am proud to be the baby of the family.  Hubby is also the youngest in his family.  Isn't it great?!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

My hubby has one older brother that was out of the house, married with a kid when he came along so basically they were both only childs.


----------



## Alix

chopper said:


> I am proud to be the baby of the family.  Hubby is also the youngest in his family.  Isn't it great?!



Ken and I are both youngest children too! Best spot in the line up!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> yeah, aren't they grand? for some reason, my childhood jelly-filled favorites refused to move over in later years for more 'adult' donut choices...
> as you go about your day, remember that free donuts are being offered today by dunkin' donuts and krispy kreme. krispy creme has a raspberry-filled donut that is CrazY good (for its size).


 
Oh my. I need to get dressed and head up the street. Dunkie is only three minutes away by scooter. The one and only Krispy we had closed their doors. Not enough business. After all, Mass. is home of Dunkin' Donuts. They just couldn't crack the market. And they had no drive through window. Their location was perfect. And plenty of parking. But on the way to work, we want a drive thru window. We are spoiled.


----------



## chopper

When every step counts for my weight loss endeavor, I try to park in the lot and not use drive up windows, even at walgreens pharmacy. I have been known to grab a diet coke from McDonalds drive through while driving around for work though. Enjoy a donut for me Addie!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have a cup of Vitamin C(offee) and a plate of Vitamin C(hocolate)...I'm missing a Vitamin C...oh that's right I quit smoking...2 and a half years!!!!!
> 
> I think I'll make some strawberry-rhubarb scones and some lemon iced pecan scones. I've been mixing them up at night, baking in the morning to warm up the kitchen and have a couple to take to work for our mid-morning break.
> 
> Off to work for my victims patients...if Medicare goes down the toilet, I'll be out of a job...


 
With all the talk of Medicare, I have great faith that nothing will happen to it as long as I am alive. So let me know when you retire. I will try to hang around that long.


----------



## Addie

Chopper, I have those days with my daughter also And she has been gone 16 years. Last week three of her children stopped by. I was cheerful while they were here. Her two daughters are her clone. Her youngest looks exactly like she did at 21 and her oldest daughter is cloned enough to age in the same way hr mother did until her death at 35. I love them so dearly and it is so hard to look at them and see my daughter. But when they left, I broke down. Everytime I see these three children of hers, they are constantly asking me questions about her childhood. It is the only time I can talk about her with laughter. 

The pain lessens, but it will never go away completely. Hang in there. And if someone tells you to get over it, I have two words you can give them. But they are not ladylike.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Hugs to everyone who is missing loved ones. 

I just got up from a good nap and now it's time to start prepping for tomorrow's picnic but I want another donut first


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Chopper, I have those days with my daughter also And she has been gone 16 years. Last week three of her children stopped by. I was cheerful while they were here. Her two daughters are her clone. Her youngest looks exactly like she did at 21 and her oldest daughter is cloned enough to age in the same way hr mother did until her death at 35. I love them so dearly and it is so hard to look at them and see my daughter. But when they left, I broke down. Everytime I see these three children of hers, they are constantly asking me questions about her childhood. It is the only time I can talk about her with laughter.
> 
> The pain lessens, but it will never go away completely. Hang in there. And if someone tells you to get over it, I have two words you can give them. But they are not ladylike.



Having almost lost a child myself when he was eight, and being a support system for several mothers who lost their children, and seeing my grandma go through such heart ache when her oldest son died even though he was over sixty, and morning the loss of a friend's son dying on his way home from college in a terrible car accident, I am sad when I think of you losing a daughter.  The loss of your child is the greatest loss I can think of.  We don't ever think that we could outlive our children, and we don't want to.  I do not know how you feel when you think about it because I have never had that kind of a loss, but I know that there has to be part of you that died with her.  I feel that way with my mom, and I know that it was to be expected that she die before me.  I know you have shared some stories about your daughter, but any other stories you have I would love to hear.  I really am a pretty good listener.


----------



## vitauta

who is going to win the belmont stakes race this afternoon?  i like the name 'freedom child', so for now, i am going with him for the win.  i think his odds are sitting at 8-1-- an underdog, but not one of the super long shots.  the top three horses favored to win the belmont are orb, oxbow and revolutionary.  is anyone watching the race from here?  it starts in about an hour.  i'll be back before then. what do we need from the store, guys, anything?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are watching the Belmont...I'll be excited for any horse and jockey that wins.  Which horse is Rosie riding?  "Unlimited Budget"?

I wish we still got TV coverage of Steeplechases.


----------



## vitauta

yeh, yeh, rosie just finished an interview.  her horse is unlimited budget.  i am such a fickle fan.  chances are good that i might switch allegiances  and back rosie and her filly. the horse's owner seems to be a bit of a horse's a-- himself.  he was talking about buying 'unlimited budget', and said, 'i didn't even know she was a filly when i got her.' you What?!  you gotta be kidding!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Palace Malice with Mike Smith.  Nice race.  I think Rosie and Unlimited Budget were 5th, but not positive.  I love watching horses run.


----------



## vitauta

palace malice wins the belmont--great race, exciting win!


----------



## vitauta

Have-you-heard, Have-you-heard??!! dawg just bought her first keurig coffeemaker at costco!!! man, they are practically giving them away! maybe she will start coming by here more often now! good luck with your new toy, dawg.  you and andy both got better deals than i have ever seen for a keurig, and i thought i had them all locked in....

how about a christening party?


----------



## chopper

My tea kettle fine for me, but I am so happy to hear about your new coffee machines!  I know, they make good tea too, because I drink tea from one when I visit  my daughter-in-law!  

Beautiful morning!  I brought some of my tea along if anyone wants to share!  It is hot, so I have made some fresh brewed iced tea.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are watching the Belmont...I'll be excited for any horse and jockey that wins. Which horse is Rosie riding? "Unlimited Budget"?
> 
> I wish we still got TV coverage of Steeplechases.


 
The one event I make sure I see for the Summer Olympics are the Equestrian Events. Spike thinks I am a nut for loving the beauty of a horse. When I told him that after 17 hands high they no longer measure a horses height, he got a blank look on his face. I tried to tell him the difference between a blaze and a star. Another blank look. I also get a blank look for the fetlocks and withers. 

My legs are so short, that they have to shorten the stirrups as far as they can. So I gave up riding them. Sometime if the horse was just too tall, (mostly geldings) I couldn't even reach up far enough to put the saddle on. 

I have often wonder what is the criteria the owners and trainers use for newborn colts to be turned into geldings. It is usually done not to far after birth. How do they know that that race colt won't be a winner. And it has been shown over the years that stallions have more heart than geldings. Imagine if they had turned Secretariat into a gelding at birth.


----------



## vitauta

remember, your Voice counts....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Michelle and Danielle got my votes tonight.


----------



## Alix

Morning all, I'm having a cup of Butter Toffee coffee. Yum. Just popping in for a quick visit as I have to go to a staff meeting before my shift. Yay overtime.


----------



## chopper

Good morning.  Your coffee smells wonderful Alix!  I just love the smell of coffee.  Funny that I don't like the taste.  No matter, it smells great.  I will just sip on my iced tea.


----------



## Alix

Hey chopper, what kind of tea have you got? Tea time comes later in the day for me. MUCH later if I'm working evening shift (as I am today).


----------



## vitauta

i've been following beth's house-building project--a fascinating journey she has been sharing w/us, from taos, nm.  breathtaking mountainous location!! i urge you to  check out the video of the mumford & sons video she has posted today on the wayd thread. it is worth a look for the remarkable scenery alone, but much, much more than that!  internationally acclaimed flutist, robert mirabal is featured in the video, playing with m&s. mirabal has an unforgettable vid himself, on youtube, the dance, for anyone further interested...i'm ready to pack my bags this very minute and move to nm....


----------



## chopper

Alix said:


> Hey chopper, what kind of tea have you got? Tea time comes later in the day for me. MUCH later if I'm working evening shift (as I am today).



My tea is green tea with pomegranate and raspberry.  It makes a lovely iced tea.  It is the Stash brand.  I really love it!


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> i've been following beth's house-building project--a fascinating journey she has been sharing w/us, from taos, nm.  breathtaking mountainous location!! i urge you to  check out the video of the mumford & sons video she has posted today on the wayd thread. it is worth a look for the remarkable scenery alone, but much, much more than that!  internationally acclaimed flutist, robert mirabal is featured in the video, playing with m&s. mirabal has an unforgettable vid himself, on youtube, the dance, for anyone further interested...i'm ready to pack my bags this very minute and move to nm....



I watched the video.  Beautiful view she has!


----------



## Alix

chopper, I love Stash tea. That's a good one. I've had it. My current Stash faves are White Christmas and Ruby Mist. I have tons of types, but those are the two I use most. I'm rationing my London Fruit and Herb Blackcurrant Bracer. That tea is addictive but is TOUGH to get. 

vitauta, love Mumford. My daughter went to their concert here a couple of weeks ago. Loved it. 

Well off to work I go!


----------



## vitauta

good thing i had a bottle of wine to help me through tonight's elimination show of the Voice.  why do i willingly subject myself to such torment?  i am perfectly capable of twisting my stomach into knots and spiking my bp any number of ways all by myself without needing to turn on the Voice....


----------



## vitauta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRB6YVbiJ4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRB6YVbiJ4

nicholas david as he performed last season on the Voice.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> good thing i had a bottle of wine to help me through tonight's elimination show of the Voice. why do i willingly subject myself to such torment? i am perfectly capable of twisting my stomach into knots and spiking my bp any number of ways all by myself without needing to turn on the Voice....


 
Because you are a masochist at heart. I recognize the signs. Today I wanted to test if my knife was sharp. By the looks of the bandage on my finger, I would say it is sharp enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Danielle, Zach & Colton Swon and Michelle Chamuel!  I called it!   I called it!!!  Happy leaping all over the place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Today I wanted to test if my knife was sharp. By the looks of the bandage on my finger, I would say it is sharp enough.



Sharp knives make nice clean cuts.  If it's a nice clean cut, no jagged edges, it will heal really quick.  Yup, personal experience (well, except for the testing the knife part    More like an in-a-hurry part).


----------



## vitauta

vhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icf11tMn5hs

this is sarah simmons, who was voted off from the voice earlier.  i demand a recount, wouldn't you....?

this is sarah,who was voted off the voice earlier.  i demand a recount.  wouldn't you?


----------



## vitauta

^^^^^^

voted off, losers on the Voice.  i demand a recount, wouldn't you....?


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Danielle, Zach & Colton Swon and Michelle Chamuel!  I called it!   I called it!!!  Happy leaping all over the place.





congrats, pf!  don't stub a toe.... 

go michelle, the chamuel, it's up to you now!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> voted off, losers on the Voice.  i demand a recount, wouldn't you....?



I'm betting the winning numbers of the top ten are close.  They only have to lose by one point.

I'm glad it's over next week, this has been such a roller coaster ride and the talent is getting better each season.  I haven't wanted anyone to leave since the beginning of the top 8.  They are all first class as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Alix

Morning! Its a rainy one here. As is usual when a storm front is moving in I have a headache. Sucks to be a human barometer. I just got some Excedrin migraine from a friend who visited Vegas recently, but did I remember that in time to try it out on this headache? *sigh* I'm such a moron. 

So instead, I'm treating it with coffee, water and the usual tylenol/ibuprofen piggyback. I'm down to about a 4/10 and think I can get myself to work. Anyone else roaming around this morning? I have fresh brooooownieeeees!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sharp knives make nice clean cuts.  If it's a nice clean cut, no jagged edges, it will heal really quick.  Yup, personal experience (well, except for the testing the knife part    More like an in-a-hurry part).



I sliced my thumb, sideways, down to the bones years ago. It was the night before thanksgiving with a brand new butcher knife. It took until January to properly heal. I really needed stitches but I was drinking so I couldn't drive myself to the hospital. The next day when my doctor friend came up for the thanksgiving feast I figured I could get her to stitch me up but she was too grossed out when I handed her the sewing thread and needle  she's a neurologist who watches the computer from her office while people are having surgeries so all she sees is the lines that are monitoring their vitals and whatnot. It funny how easy I can gross her out!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I enjoyed a nice hot fudge sundae with chocolate ice cream at lunch. I took a friend out for her bday since I have to work on Friday and that's when her actual bday falls. 

I really shouldn't have done that because I'm going to the carnival tonight for funnel cake. 

I see extra metformin pills in my day today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Morning! Its a rainy one here. As is usual when a storm front is moving in I have a headache. Sucks to be a human barometer. I just got some *Excedrin migraine *from a friend who visited Vegas recently, but did I remember that in time to try it out on this headache? *sigh* I'm such a moron.
> 
> So instead, I'm treating it with coffee, water and the usual tylenol/ibuprofen piggyback. I'm down to about a 4/10 and think I can get myself to work. Anyone else roaming around this morning? I have fresh brooooownieeeees!



Each caplet contains:

Tylenol 250 mg
Aspirin  250 mg
Caffeine 65 mg

So your combination is perfect along with the chocolate from brownies...those make everything better.

Sorry about the headache.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Alix said:


> Morning! Its a rainy one here. As is usual when a storm front is moving in I have a headache. Sucks to be a human barometer. I just got some Excedrin migraine from a friend who visited Vegas recently, but did I remember that in time to try it out on this headache? *sigh* I'm such a moron.
> 
> So instead, I'm treating it with coffee, water and the usual tylenol/ibuprofen piggyback. I'm down to about a 4/10 and think I can get myself to work. Anyone else roaming around this morning? I have fresh brooooownieeeees!



I must have missed this thread. I hope your head is feeling better. When I use to work swing shifts I would get migraines every time I had to work 3rd shift. I use to take 800mg of Motrin and sit on my sofa with a wet cloth on a TV tray with my head down on it. That's the only thing that worked for me. 

Also, did you know that Novartis owns Excedrin? I only know that because they own my company also.


----------



## Addie

ahoymatey2013 said:


> I must have missed this thread. I hope your head is feeling better. When I use to work swing shifts I would get migraines every time I had to work 3rd shift. I use to take 800mg of Motrin and sit on my sofa with a wet cloth on a TV tray with my head down on it. That's the only thing that worked for me.
> 
> Also, did you know that Novartis owns Excedrin? I only know that because they own my company also.


 
Last year I went through a spell where I was getting debilitating migrains. The only thing that worked for me was to vomit. As soon as I stopped vomitting, BANG! The headache was gone. My eyes were open, my head was up and I felt just fine. You would never know that five seconds ago I was ready to be taken to the hospital. A couple of time I did have to go. What ever they gave me worked. An IV, put me in a dark room and an hour later sent me on my way.


----------



## chopper

Hi friends, pray for wisdom for the firefighters fighting the Black Forest fire.  Please also pray for their safety.  Pray for an end to the flames and wind and heat.  Thank you.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Hi friends, pray for wisdom for the firefighters fighting the Black Forest fire. Please also pray for their safety. Pray for an end to the flames and wind and heat. Thank you.


 
chopper, mine has already been sent up. My heart goes out to your friends and all the others who have lost their homes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Chopper.  Really bad.  Stay safe, and prayers for all affected.


----------



## Alix

Thanks PF. The Excedrin didn't get rid of it totally, blunted it a bit though. I felt better once the storm passed at 9pm. Then today I felt it start coming back...didn't get to the drugs in time and got hit hard. I crashed for a couple of hours after work and guess what???? Another thunderstorm hit. Its passed now, and I'm starting to feel better. Sheesh. This is stupid. 

I'm having some tea and catching up. Missed you all the last day or so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ice, therapy, therapy, ice...this shoulder is getting to be a bit much...


----------



## Alix

Ice isn't helping? Maybe its time for something stronger? Can I pour a little something in your tea?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Ice isn't helping? Maybe its time for something stronger? Can I pour a little something in your tea?



Boss wants to treat my shoulder with vodka...she says after a couple I won't care that I can't move it without pain.  Still can't believe I separated my shoulder...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Boss wants to treat my shoulder with vodka...she says after a couple I won't care that I can't move it without pain.  Still can't believe I separated my shoulder...



Hope your arm is still attached to it!

BTW, take vodka internally, not topically.


----------



## Alix

Your boss has the right idea. My solution was going to be brandy. Knocks me flat on my bum and out like a light. Have a great sleep and then you feel more able to manage the pain the next day. 

Hugs PF, sucks to be in pain. I was one irritable b word at work the last two days. Thankfully, the kids are pretty forgiving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

At least it's work comp...not the vodka, the therapy...LOL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Your boss has the right idea. My solution was going to be brandy. Knocks me flat on my bum and out like a light. Have a great sleep and then you feel more able to manage the pain the next day.
> 
> Hugs PF, sucks to be in pain. I was one irritable b word at work the last two days. Thankfully, the kids are pretty forgiving.



I think I'll just double the Xanax tonight...not much of a drinker, it interferes with the medications.

The shoulder only hurts when I move it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the hugs and sympathy.


----------



## Addie

PF why do things like this happen to only the nice folks? I sure hope Shrek is giving you lots of love and sympathy. (I know, I have a silly sense of humor.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My muscles hurt more today than the shoulder joint, I went ahead and took some ibuprofen, even though I'm not supposed to.  I figured once a week is not going to hurt anything as long as I don't overdo it and watch for bleeding.  I've been protecting the shoulder so much the muscles are all knotted up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  {{{{{Hugs, PF}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  {{{{{Hugs, PF}}}}}




I'm okay, Dawg...I put some dangley earrings on so I would notice sooner when I was starting to pull my shoulder up.  It's worked pretty good.

Shrek doesn't know it yet, but he is going to be rubbing the nice Icy hot into both my shoulders


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm okay, Dawg...I put some dangley earrings on so I would notice sooner when I was starting to pull my shoulder up.  It's worked pretty good.
> 
> Shrek doesn't know it yet, but he is going to be rubbing the nice Icy hot into both my shoulders



Good.  Just be careful with the Icy Hot, no lower than the shoulders....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good.  Just be careful with the Icy Hot, no lower than the shoulders....




Knew a guy...not Shrek...who decided that if the Icy Hot was so good and a hot bath was so good, he thought he would combine them.  He was sitting in the hot water for about one minute before he found out about his faulty logic and Icy Hot is not water soluble.  He couldn't get it washed off, he had to wait until the burn went away by it's self.

Apparently Shrek had an episode with BenGay on his legs when he was in high school, he put it on his legs in a thick layer and then pulled up his shorts...I'm trying not to laugh again...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Knew a guy...not Shrek...who decided that if the Icy Hot was so good and a hot bath was so good, he thought he would combine them.  He was sitting in the hot water for about one minute before he found out about his faulty logic and Icy Hot is not water soluble.  He couldn't get it washed off, he had to wait until the burn went away by it's self.
> 
> Apparently Shrek had an episode with BenGay on his legs when he was in high school, he put it on his legs in a thick layer and then pulled up his shorts...I'm trying not to laugh again...



   ouch!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> ouch!!



I think that was the same year that Jerry Lee Lewis song "Great Balls of Fire" came out...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think that was the same year that Jerry Lee Lewis song "Great Balls of Fire" came out...



  So that's where the title came from!


----------



## vitauta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5chkHjTNFgk









ooh zz, say it, sing it, like you Mean it, girl!


----------



## ahoymatey2013

How are you feeling PF?

I'm laughing so hard about the bengay episode!

Work has totally kicked my butt these past two nights. I signed up for 6 hours of OT tomorrow night but I think I'm going to give it away. I am mentally drained  I think 60 hours in the last 7 days is enough for this old girl.


----------



## Alix

PF, Ken once rubbed some Tiger Balm on my back and then washed his hands thoroughly to get it off, and went to the bathroom. OUCHIE! There was much hopping and yelping in the bathroom. That stuff hurts. Didn't help that his wife was helpless with laughter. 

I've just served Ken crepes for breakfast in bed and I'm finishing my coconut coffee in bed. Its my first day off and I'm going to thoroughly enjoy it. I felt like undiluted crap for two days in the middle of my rotation and I'm so glad to be on the other side of that. I have some leftover crepes and I have a recipe for a crepe cake that involves hazelnut praline, and coffee cream. This sounds like a great dessert for tonight. 

PF, sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks folks,  been doing my exercises and using ice, getting more range of motion in my shoulder.  Still have a couple of catches, but if I approach it slowly I can avoid the BIG ouch.  It's also coming down that a medication has contributed to this injury, so a combination of medication side effect, arthritis and repetitive motion.


----------



## ahoymatey2013

Go to hear that you're getting more range back in you arm. 

I came home this morning with the hubby and pups still up at the camper and I did some 'me' time but now that everyone is home I'm much happier. I swear my Tucker grew since I saw him on Friday!  It sure was nice getting attacked with all those kisses from the 3 pups!

Tucker goes in for his last set of shots tomorrow so I can see how much weight he gained. He's 4 months now and I can't tell you how much fun I'm having with him.


----------



## Alix

Whew! Hot today! The rain finally went somewhere else for a while and we are getting some warm sunny weather. I was out on the deck for a while, but had to come in to cool off!

Today's beverage is a big tall iced coffee. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## vitauta

what is everybody wearing for the finale of the Voice tonight, are we dressing? who do you want to see win this thing tonight? danielle? michelle? swon brothers? 
I think I heard that CHER will be making a guest appearance tonight, and also former panelist, Christina a. 
cher, shakira and christinia-all sharing the same stage?-you Know they're gonna be stylin' tonite!!


----------



## Alix

Not unless my jammies are considered "dressed up". I'll wear my blue satin nightie for the occasion, but I think we're watching SYTYCD.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Not unless my jammies are considered "dressed up". I'll wear my blue satin nightie for the occasion, but I think we're watching SYTYCD.


 
hot blue double damn, alix!  you got some spiky heels to go with that outfit?   you're not seriously telling me that SYTYCD is going to be on opposite the FINALE of the Voice tonight, are you, lexi?---'cause them there' is fightin' words!  (not you n' me, babycakes)

if SYTYCD is on tv tonight at 8:00 EDT, and the Voice is on at the very same time on my tv, somebody prepare to DIE. (no, not you, babygirl, never you)


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm here, Vit, got my best pair of sweat shorts and cleanest tank top on.  Have my purple plaid flannel shirt ready for when it gets chilly.

Thinking Swan Bros, but the ladies are so good, dunno.

AGT was outstanding tonight too.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> I'm here, Vit, got my best pair of sweat shorts and cleanest tank top on. Have my purple plaid flannel shirt ready for when it gets chilly.
> 
> Thinking Swan Bros, but the ladies are so good, dunno.
> 
> AGT was outstanding tonight too.


 
and we already know the difference a relatively fresh tank top can make, right?  

SYTYCD--still my fave show. tonight i'm sacrificing one hour of it for the voice's finale--that's right, there will be no bloodshed tonight.... I know....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have on a tie dyed sundress that I wear as a nightie...waiting for The Voice to start at 8 MST.  Danielle has my hot vote, Michelle is next and the Swons in third place.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Danielle has my hot vote, Michelle is next and the Swons in third place.



That's what the local news celeb thought too.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> That's what the local news celeb thought too.


 

well, thee you have it then....

ooooh, them night moves--he's still got 'em....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!!!!!!  I just had a feeling about that little girl, but it was so close!  Thanks for waiting for me to see the finale!


----------



## Dawgluver

It was difficult.


----------



## vitauta

congratulations to danielle for winning voice, and to pf for picking her from 'hello'. this little girl's gonna be bigger'n Kelly Clarkson and carrie underwood combined. maybe even bigger than tayler swift, if fans ever grow bored with teen date- revenge songs. Danielle and hunter hayes duoed seamlessly with an exciting new c&w sound on stage tonight. with hunter's remarkable songwriting skills, and Danielle's awesome vocals and beauty, this pair could light a hot fresh fire under Nashville that could turn country music on its okie ear....

that said, there were four winners on the voice stage tonight. this sort of thing is often said to placate the losers in a singing competition.--not in this case. we will be hearing more from michelle and from the swons in the future--congrats to them as well....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes, I plan on following Michelle!  did you know, 40,000 people auditioned for the 4th season of The Voice...so they were the top 3 of 40,000...they ARE all winners.


----------



## Alix

Morning! Got my coffee and my laptop and I'm listening to the magpies and the crows yelling at each other. The crows have had their baby out the last few days learning to fly and its still a bit awkward. The magpies are ticked that the crows are hanging around my yard (good pickin's) and they can't come eat. Lots of yelling. Fun to watch though.


----------



## vitauta

lidia bastianich, (joe's mommy), is on masterchef tonight, doing a pasta demonstration for the cooking contestants.  she is sporting a hot new strawberry blonde 'do' tonight.  hot mama, looking good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lidia is going to be on PBS tomorrow night, at least on Boston PBS WGBH.  If you're interested look for "Lydia Celebrates America".


----------



## vitauta

goddess, are you talking about a show that is on tonight, Friday, june 21st?  hope I haven't missed it.
didja see how momma  bastianich called out her son, joey, on masterchef the other night? dismissed him like some pesky little urchin when he tried to help her with the pasta sauce. hah!  he turned right around and lamBASTED the contestant who was trying to put his 'own spin' on lidia's pasta dish, and who got eliminated for it. so, now we know how little joey bastianich came to deal with his inadequacies in life--by bullying the next little guy in line....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no!  I forgot about that - it was Thursday.   If you go to PBS.org, then click "Video" in the top menu, then search "Lydia Celebrates Independence" you get all the episodes in her series.  The title of Thursday's show was "Freedom and Independence" but it hadn't been uploaded to their site yet.  Noticed that there must be a bazillion of them though!  And about "Master Chef"?  I don't watch those competition/reality shows.  Getting second thoughts about watching "Whodunnit".  Each time I see a promo it looks just a bit more hokey.


----------



## vitauta

just looking for somebody to share a cuppa and a chat with. anybody around? I brought some of my chocolate Florentine lace cookies with me today. just try one! I made them myself... they are so crispy-crunchy crazy good, if I do say so...and oh so dunkable too! and guess what? they are equally marvelous dipped in a cuppa tea, for you 'mellow' types....


----------



## Dawgluver

Oooh, lace cookies!  Yes, Vit, I'll have one, thank you!  Mmm, delicious!

No more coffee for me, had 2 cups of Nantucket this morn from the Keurig, and I'm still jittering.


----------



## kadesma

Hi guys, spent the day being worked on at the D center couldn't stop the bleeding from yesterday all night a blew blood all over the room and me bed cloths, you name it they have me with a patch on so far so good have to be careful tho don't want to set the darn thing off again. sooo may I have a cookie and a cuppa and then I'll go have some dinner maybe a pepprs and cheese and meat sammie old age girls for got the name 
kades


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> Hi guys, spent the day being worked on at the D center couldn't stop the bleeding from yesterday all night a blew blood all over the room and me bed cloths, you name it they have me with a patch on so far so good have to be careful tho don't want to set the darn thing off again. sooo may I have a cookie and a cuppa and then I'll go have some dinner maybe a pepprs and cheese and meat sammie old age girls for got the name
> kades


 
whoa, kades!  what happened that got you bleeding so bad kades? poor dear, that must have been a terrible fright for you.  what kind of a patch are you wearing?  I hope they don't send you home too soon, kades.  you can have all the cookies you want, sweetie.  just say the word and i'll bake  more.  the sammie you described is called a meat, cheese 'n pepper
sandwich where I come from...  hugs, kades, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> just looking for somebody to share a cuppa and a chat with. anybody around? I brought some of my chocolate Florentine lace cookies with me today. just try one! I made them myself... they are so crispy-crunchy crazy good, if I do say so...and oh so dunkable too! and guess what? they are equally marvelous dipped in a cuppa tea, for you 'mellow' types....


 
I am only too happy to join you. Tea for me please. English or Breakfast tea will do very nicely. I will have just one of the lovely cookies too. 

Spike just left. Poor Teddy had to go for his yearly checkup today with the vet. He got all his shots and was very sedate. Didn't want to play with me. Didn't even want his scratchies on his belly and ears. 

Well I finally learned what was causing all the problems with my back. It wasn't pleurisy. It is my computer chair. It's three years old and really too big for me. But it was a gift, so I kept my mouth shut when I got it. With everyone plopping down on it, the seat is shot and hollow. So the way I was sitting, I was scrunching my back and huddled over the keyboard. Not the proper way to sit. So I put a small  pillow in the hollow and then a blanket over that and now I am sitting properly. Problem solved. But I will be on the lookout for a sale on a new chair. 

I did a load of whites today. It was a small load. I hate to let it build up to two large ones. I was looking at the bathtub today and never noticed that the outside needs some attention. That is on the list for tomorrow. 

Thank you for the tea and cookie. Have to go. Have a couple of pans that need some soap and water. Along with a counter that needs to be wiped off.


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> Hi guys, spent the day being worked on at the D center couldn't stop the bleeding from yesterday all night a blew blood all over the room and me bed cloths, you name it they have me with a patch on so far so good have to be careful tho don't want to set the darn thing off again. sooo may I have a cookie and a cuppa and then I'll go have some dinner maybe a pepprs and cheese and meat sammie old age girls for got the name
> kades


 
Oh Kades, that is not good. Please take care of yourself. Doesn't it seem just when you are feeling great, something else pops up to ruin your day?  And one for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Hi guys, spent the day being worked on at the D center couldn't stop the bleeding from yesterday all night a blew blood all over the room and me bed cloths, you name it they have me with a patch on so far so good have to be careful tho don't want to set the darn thing off again. sooo may I have a cookie and a cuppa and then I'll go have some dinner maybe a pepprs and cheese and meat sammie old age girls for got the name
> kades



Ma, have they put a pressure dressing on?  Your fistula is not blown , I hope you did not loose too much blood, lousy they have to take it out for an oil check without it spraying all over.  Take care of yourself.  Hugs!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good.  Just be careful with the Icy Hot, no lower than the shoulders....



We have something here called A535 that I think is similar. ExDH gave me back rub with it and then we got amorous until I jumped out of bed screaming.


----------



## chopper

Time to relax with some iced tea and think about making some breakfast.  I had a lovely weekend with Hubby!  We went to the Street Rod Nationals in Pueblo on Saturday.  We saw several trucks like ours, and had several people looking at ours.  We were lucky this year and got a great spot right near the event center (an air conditioned building with venders).  Pueblo is always about 10 degrees hotter than it is here, so it is nice to be close to the air conditioning when needed.  On Sunday, DS joined us in taking the dogs for a hike in Palmer Park.  It was a beautiful day and we hiked for about two hours.  Later, we took a motorcycle ride and ended our day with a picnic on the deck.  DS grilled hot dogs and brats and we enjoyed a calm evening at home.  I couldn't have asked for a better weekend.  How was yours?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ever seen the movie "Lost Weekend"?  I spent lots of time sleeping (not drinking) and didn't get much accomplished.  It's almost noon and I still can't decide if I can go do laundry.  Maybe just a long walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ever seen the movie "Lost Weekend"?  I spent lots of time sleeping (not drinking) and didn't get much accomplished.  It's almost noon and I still can't decide if I can go do laundry.  Maybe just a long walk.



What are you talking about, you did Relay, and went to Costco!  That's an eventful weekend!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What are you talking about, you did Relay, and went to Costco!  That's an eventful weekend!



LOL@  Relay was over by 10 am on Saturday...and less than an hour out to Costco and back?

I woke up this morning because I was dreaming Shrek was waving a clock at me telling me it was 9:47...I looked at the clock when I woke and he was right!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL@  Relay was over by 10 am on Saturday...and less than an hour out to Costco and back?
> 
> I woke up this morning because I was dreaming Shrek was waving a clock at me telling me it was 9:47...I looked at the clock when I woke and he was right!



Maybe he was just thinking it really hard!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Maybe he was just thinking it really hard!



He was asleep, too!  He woke up at least 20 minutes after I did.  Spooky...


----------



## vitauta

"The Java Jive" (Ink Spots, 1940) - YouTube


here's the song spinning 'round in my brain this afternoon.  I thought to myself, 'why not yours, too?'  hehehe


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks vit, now I have that earworm! 

Put this Keurig Deal item in the "Need Coffee Help" thread, then thought I could also post it here too.  While the supply lasts, they are giving two free tumblers and free shipping if you order 2 Brew Over Ice items.  You can find the deal here: Serve Up Summer


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> "The Java Jive" (Ink Spots, 1940) - YouTube
> 
> here's the song spinning 'round in my brain this afternoon.  I thought to myself, 'why not yours, too?'  hehehe



Ooh, thank you for that link. I love music like that.


----------



## Alix

I like this one.

The Manhattan Transfer - Java Jive - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sleep is a symptom of caffeine deprivation.                         ~Author Unknown


----------



## Alix

Quiet in here. Everyone must be out and about enjoying the summer weather and the assorted celebrations of the day. 

I'm putting my feet up for a bit, and am seriously contemplating a nap. I brought cinnamon buns to go with our afternoon coffee. Wake me up if you want one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm here Alix!  I thought I'd drop by with a pitcher of my coffee mocha latte.  No sugar except for what's in the Hershey syrup (so, basically, there's a lot  ) and I used a mix of half & half and 1% milk.  So cold and yummy!  Help yourself if you're in the mood for coffee.  Meanwhile, I think I'll take a half of one of those yummy smelling cinnamon buns.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Addie

I am here too Alix. I had every intention of going to my daughter's this afternoon. I had all my clothes laid out. Then I laid back down at 7am and when I woke up it was 7:15 p.m. And I am glad I didn't go. The temp right now is 90ºF. What was it during the hottest part of the day? 

And remember my telling you about the phone call I made to the City about the condition of the sidewalks where I run on my scooter? Well, it didn't take them long to respond. The sidewalk has been fixed on both sides of the street and the handicap access has been corrected in fourteen different places. For just one block. I guess you can fight City Hall and win. 

Right now I am watching the Boston Pops Esplanade Concert on TV. Every year I get blasé and tell myself that I seen it, done that, been there. Why watch it again. But I still end up watching it. It wouldn't be the 4th without it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I almost forgot it was a holiday, hadn't even thought of going and watching fireworks.  

Wild fires have started up the Bitterroot and it's so hot outside I can't even consider wanting to be out there.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I almost forgot it was a holiday, hadn't even thought of going and watching fireworks.
> 
> Wild fires have started up the Bitterroot and it's so hot outside I can't even consider wanting to be out there.


 
I hear ya! I keep thinking I could get dressed and run up to my daughter's. but in 90ºF. weather? I am not stupid.


----------



## vitauta

sytycd is on in a matter of minutes!  grab a drink and your snacks, get comfy, and settle into a nice deep seat... we go for 2 hours with this dance show tonight!   c'mon, you know you wanna....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> sytycd is on in a matter of minutes!  grab a drink and your snacks, get comfy, and settle into a nice deep seat... we go for 2 hours with this dance show tonight!   c'mon, you know you wanna....


What the heck is "sytycd"? Just curious. I don't have a TV.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> What the heck is "sytycd"? Just curious. I don't have a TV.



So you think you can dance?


----------



## vitauta

yes, so you think you can dance--tune in to fox, a gift to yourself....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> yes, so you think you can dance--tune in to fox, a gift to yourself....


It was taking forever to load. Oh well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I watch _Perception_ on Tuesday nights...


----------



## Somebunny

I'm here Vit, watching SYTYCD.


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Jenna & Tucker: Top 17 Perform online | Free | Hulu


ooh bunny, wasn't sytycd a good one last night?!! 

here's jenna and tucker doing a hip hop/jazz number....


----------



## chopper

Just listening to the rain fall this morning.  What a beautiful sound!  I brought along some black cherry berry herbal tea.  It smells so good when it brews.  I'll share!  If you are not a tea drinker, you can at least enjoy the aroma.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Jenna & Tucker: Top 17 Perform online | Free | Hulu
> 
> 
> ooh bunny, wasn't sytycd a good one last night?!!
> 
> here's jenna and tucker doing a hip hop/jazz number....


Hulu is not available in my area.


----------



## Addie

Since the house elves have taken over the care of feeding the kitties, how are they doing? I haven't been able to get over there as much as I would like. I hope the kitties haven't suckered the elves into feeding them too much like they did with the rest of us. 

I just love the fact that they will always be kitties and not grow into full grown cats with an attitude. They are just do darn cute and playful as kitties.


----------



## taxlady

We are out of milk, so I will have to make ice cafe a la creme instead of ice cafe au lait.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> We are out of milk, so I will have to make ice cafe a la creme instead of ice cafe au lait.



Is it as good?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> We are out of milk, so I will have to make ice cafe a la creme instead of ice cafe au lait.


 
That sounds like one of life's hardships to me. *NEVER *mess with my coffee!


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> We are out of milk, so I will have to make ice cafe a la creme instead of ice cafe au lait.





chopper said:


> Is it as good?


I suspect it would be rich enough to be cloying. Lucky for me, Stirling walked to the convenience store and picked up milk before I made it.

I am enjoying my ice cafe au *lait. *


----------



## vitauta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN9B...Ojchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN9BpmI2Ojc



taxy, this is for YOU!!! enjoy, w/ your coffee.

(last week's episode of SYTYCD, and every week, on youtube)


----------



## chopper

Hi Vit.  I watched the opening song!  That was great.  Of course I can't hear that song without thinking of Young Frankenstein.


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> Hi Vit.  I watched the opening song!  That was great.  Of course I can't hear that song without thinking of Young Frankenstein.




ooh, ooh chopper, chopper! when you have time, go back in, and check out the 2nd dance routine, jasmine and alan doing their first paired dance together, with BLINDFOLDS on, to 'i can't stop loving you', and why i love this show so....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The kitties are fine and always waiting for a lap to cuddle in.  No weight problems, the house elves are doing a very good job, they always do.


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> ooh, ooh chopper, chopper! when you have time, go back in, and check out the 2nd dance routine, jasmine and alan doing their first paired dance together, with BLINDFOLDS on, to 'i can't stop loving you', and why i love this show so....



Thanks for pointing that out.  I did go back in and watch the routines (sped thorough the talking).  I absolutely loved the routine with the blindfolds.  My favorite. That was great!  Thanks.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN9B...Ojchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN9BpmI2Ojc
> 
> 
> 
> taxy, this is for YOU!!! enjoy, w/ your coffee.
> 
> (last week's episode of SYTYCD, and every week, on youtube)


I really liked that blind folded dance. Holy cow, I expect dancers to be graceful, but OMG, Jasmine is spectacularly graceful.

I didn't really like the costumes for the opening number, "Putting on the Ritz". I guess the routine was pretty good, but I was too distracted by the costumes. I thought they were totally not Ritz.


----------



## vitauta

i don't much care for most group dance routines myself, taxy. just wanted you to get a  taste of what this show is all about. can you believe it?  jasmine was already cut already, last night!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i don't much care for most group dance routines myself, taxy. just wanted you to get a  taste of what this show is all about. can you believe it?  jasmine was already cut already, last night!


The Jasmine who was in the blindfolded dance? Nawwww. See, that's why I can't watch this stuff.


----------



## vitauta

yeah, That jasmine. seems to happen a lot with my favorite 'picks' on these shows.  the dance competition is stiff, overflowing as it is with huge talent. for whatever reason, dance is still not very popular in the u.s., and as with most forms of art here, receives little financial support except through private benefactors and donations....


----------



## chopper

Well, I guess it is good that at least we saw her dance in that video.  I thought she was better than the others.  Oh well...that is why I don't watch much TV.


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Amy & Fik-Shun: Top 16 Perform online | Free | Hulu

one of my favorite performances from last night on SYTYCD,  amy and fik-shun, doing a hobo hip hop routine....


----------



## Alix

Good morning vitauta! How are things with you today? Doing anything exciting? Ken and I are celebrating our anniversary today by doing a whole lot of not much. We are looking forward to dinner tonight though. Check this out...Taste of Edmonton | July 18-27, 2013 | 11AM-11PM


----------



## taxlady

That sounds like a great evening out Alix. And Happy Anniversary.

I'm enjoying my second cup of espresso allongé. I would enjoy it more if  I didn't have to listen to the lawn mowers. Our grounds keeping company  mows the lawns most Wednesdays. Well, at least I don't have to deal with the lawns.


----------



## vitauta

hi lexi!  happy anniversary!  how many years are you married? 'taste of edmonton'  looks like an awsome full-entertainment place where to go for your celebrations, lexi.  what an extensive menu of cuisine to choose from!   i'm ravenous just reading through some of their food offerings....say, how did your photo album for your honey turn out?  were you ever able to scale it down to a workable size?  
btw, what's your secret to a successful long-term union, alix?  can you share?


----------



## Alix

Thanks taxlady and vitauta! I'm really looking forward to sampling stuff.  The bison stuffed cannelloni and the pomegranate quail sound  interesting. Not to mention the desserts...omg...desserts!

The photo book was a HUGE struggle and I finally gave up. I had everything sorted, and organized and then I tried to scan the photos I wanted. Oh my lord. I can't even begin to tell you the nightmares that ensued. Some of the oldest photos are stuck to the album pages and there is no way to remove them without damaging them. So...scan them on the album page? Well that just does NOT work. I tried a few other things and finally had a stomping hissy fit and gave up. 

I wrote him a little something about our years together instead. I'm not as talented a writer as my daughter, but it was heartfelt. He also got a body pillow and the choice of a new mattress when we can shop for one. Romantic huh? LOL! I got a diamond pendant. Sheesh. So much for not breaking the bank.

We've been married 20 years this year. I'm looking forward to the next 20. And as far as a secret to staying together for a long time...no idea. I think for us it has to do with marrying your best friend. Ken is the first one I think of when I want to share something, good or bad. He's the one that makes me laugh the hardest and hugs the best when I'm sad. I don't think there is really any secret to staying married a long time except to really mean it when you say your vows. We did. Both our parents were married a long time Ken's were at 40 when his dad passed and mine were at 56 when my Dad died. We're aiming for 75. 

I'm enjoying the lovely weather and having a second cup on the patio. Ken's taking the dog out for a walk and then we'll go wander about together when he gets home.


----------



## vitauta

aw, what sweet, loving words of tribute for your honey, alix.  more of us should  be marrying our best friends instead of looking for handsome, mysterious bad boys, carrying an air of excitement and danger....
give ken a peek at your post, alix--so praising and appreciative of your man....


----------



## Alix

Bad boys are fun, but they tend to disappear when the going gets tough. Best friends are forever. Ken knows how I feel. I tell him lots. Like the Beatles say, "I may not have a lot to give, but what I got, I'll give to you." I've got words and hugs. 

We had a little giggle about some of the uglier things we've seen. Ken had knee surgery once upon a time, and I brought him some treats in the hospital and he promptly threw up on my purse. I married him anyway.


----------



## taxlady

My first husband was a very charming bad boy. As he put it himself, "a Scottish hooligan" or a "wee hairy".


----------



## Alix

And your current? Best friend?


----------



## chopper

Oh Alix, taste of Edmonton looks fantastic!  I went to taste of Kalamazoo once in Michigan, but I am sure yours is much bigger!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> And your current? Best friend?


You betcha.   16 years and still count myself lucky that I married him.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Bad boys are fun, but they tend to disappear when the going gets tough. Best friends are forever. Ken knows how I feel. I tell him lots. Like the Beatles say, "I may not have a lot to give, but what I got, I'll give to you." I've got words and hugs.
> 
> We had a little giggle about some of the uglier things we've seen. Ken had knee surgery once upon a time, and I brought him some treats in the hospital and he promptly threw up on my purse. I married him anyway.


 
 Now that is love!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Here's to the first 20 Alix:   Meet you back here in 20 more for your next bouquet? 



vitauta said:


> ... more of us should  be marrying our best friends instead of looking for handsome, mysterious bad boys, carrying an air of excitement and danger......



Bingo!  At least I think that's what works.  After dating some rather, ahem, "interesting" guys (which probably contributed to my Mom's heart problems...) I became engaged to Himself, a nice, stable, employed Catholic guy.  (The "Catholic" was very important with Mom after #1 was Lutheran, #2 was Jewish, and who knows what faith the later guys were.)  Himself and I had known each other for 8 years before we even dated, and his sis was my best friend in high school, so I knew all his flaws and he knew mine.  As soon as we started dating we knew it was right.   We've been married for 38 1/2 years....probably 34 of them happily.  It's sticking with each other and working through any tough times that makes it all the sweeter.


----------



## Addie

I had a friend whose husband had an affair with a girlfriend of hers. She immediately wanted to file for a divorce. I asked her what do you do with the divorce once you have it? Do you frame the paper up on the wall for everyone to see you had a major failing in your life? What do you tell folks about your immediate action when you found a flaw in your marriage? Do you tell them you are a quitter? Think about it and after six months if you still want one and am not interested in working at your marriage, then go for it. 

In those six months she realized just how much she was still in love with him and after being separated for only four months, they decided to try again. They have been married 40+ years now to their best friend. There are worse things that can happen in a marriage than infidelity. Losing one's spouse or a child. Losing your home to a disaster along with all the physical memories. Physical abuse by your spouse. Having a loved one just disappear and never knowing what happened to them. If you don't believe me listen to the evening news or pick up your local newspaper. Hear about all the tragedies that other folks go through. Would you rather have one of their problems? Would you rather always wonder why didn't your child get on the school bus that morning? 

It takes a lot of hard work to make a marriage work. So dig in and get ready for that wonderful bumpy road call "together for ever". You will have a lot of laughs and sharing along the way.


----------



## taxlady

I was in a rush at the grocery store. I was just going to buy some coffee. TP was on special, so I grabbed some and hurried to the coffee aisle. I grabbed three packages of coffee. The one on the right is what I thought I was getting, but when I got home, I noticed that I had gotten the one on the left.







The Camardo is just a little bit darker than my wonderful Lavazza. Just enough that the aroma of the grounds has that earthy scent that I don't like. It's okay coffee, but the other two packages are going to be emergency coffee. I need more cream in it too.

That'll teach me to pay better attention, I hope.


----------



## Addie

I buy the regular roast of Folgers Coffee, large canister. You do have to pay attention. There are very little subtle differences in their appearances of the different blends. Aside from the weight of each one. It is very easy to grab the wrong one. And not with just coffee. Deceptive packaging.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I was in a rush at the grocery store. I was just going to buy some coffee. TP was on special, so I grabbed some and hurried to the coffee aisle. I grabbed three packages of coffee. The one on the right is what I thought I was getting, but when I got home, I noticed that I had gotten the one on the left.
> 
> The Camardo is just a little bit darker than my wonderful Lavazza. Just enough that the aroma of the grounds has that earthy scent that I don't like. It's okay coffee, but the other two packages are going to be emergency coffee. I need more cream in it too.
> 
> That'll teach me to pay better attention, I hope.



Why not just take the two unopened packages back for the right ones?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why not just take the two unopened packages back for the right ones?


Well, I might do that. But, having them as my emergency coffee will encourage me to get the right kind before I use up the emergency supply.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Well, I might do that. But, having them as my emergency coffee will encourage me to get the right kind before I use up the emergency supply.



Didn't think of it as aversion therapy...


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Makenzie & Paul: Top 12 Perform online | Free | Hulu

oh wow wow wow--whatta show last night!  just had to share with you this one, of three other equally awesome performances-- makenzie and paul--the passion, the extensions, good god help us all!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Didn't think of it as aversion therapy...


I changed my mind. I will probably bring it back. It isn't awful, but ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I changed my mind. I will probably bring it back. It isn't awful, but ...



Life is too short to drink coffee you don't care for.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Here ya go taxy, a wallpaper border for your kitchen:


----------



## taxlady

But, it's not bad coffee. It just isn't my wonderful coffee.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> But, it's not bad coffee. It just isn't my wonderful coffee.


 
Then that makes it bad for you. Take it back. You will regret it if  you don't.

Since we are here in the Koffee Klatch, I am playing with the kitties. I love the fact that they never grow up as long as they live here. They will always be kitties. Specially Buttons. The house elves are doing a great job taking care of them.  

 Poor Teddy. Today Spike was walking him and really close to where they were walking, an oil tanker blew three of its tires. The kind of tires you see on an 18-wheeler. It sounded like an explosion that didn't want to stop. Spike had to pick him up, take off his T Shirt and wrap him up and hold him as close as he could. He shook for at least ten minutes. He didn't stop until Spike got him home and brought him upstairs to his bedroom and put him under the blankets. Spike had to lay down with him. When he came here tonight he jumped right up on my bed as soon as he came in the door. Something he never does. I put him under the blanket and he stayed there for a good five minutes. I was surprised until Spike told me what happened. Then when he was ready to get down, I had some warm smoked shoulder for him. Now normally he won't eat if anyone is watching him. He ate it right out of my hand. He doesn't even do that with Spike. That 'explosion' really shook him up. I hope he is back to normal by tomorrow. I love him more when he is cantankerous and totally disobedient. He didn't even run to the door and bark his head off when my neighbor came home. That is the Teddy I know. My poor heart is broken that he went through that. 

The oil tanker was full. They had to call a heavy duty truck to jack the tanker up and change the tires. The fire department had a truck standing nearby for "just in case."

I live near the oil farms that hold all the fuel for Massachusetts, Rhode Island and Connecticut. Every day the tanker ships come up the Chelsea Creek and drop off their load into one of the giant tanks that can hold as much as one million gallons of fuel. Only once has their ever been an explosion. There was a Mobil filling terminal that the big oil tanker use that fill the tanks for gas stations. A truck had just filled up and was at the exit gate. The tanker exploded and I was living on Falcon Street at the time. Everyone's windows got blown out and a couple of home really close were knock down by the explosion. I threw the kids to the floor. Fortunately none of us were near a window. We all stayed on the floor for about five minutes. I knew it was an explosion from the oil farm, but I didn't know what blew up. When there was no second explosion, we all got up. The driver never knew what hit him. That one spot has bad memories for me. There is a brick wall surrounding that filling terminal. It is the wall that the car my sister's youngest son was in that slipped on a patch of ice one week after her house fire. Five kids were killed in that crash including her son.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Colbert Report: StePhest Colbchella '013: Daft Punk'd online | Free | Hulu

who loves stephen colbert?  who DoESN'T love stephen colbert?!  when daft punk'd stood him up the other night, colbert decided to 'punk' daft punk'd with a dance party all his own, to the music of daft's hit song, 'get lucky'--watch, enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Here ya go taxy, a wallpaper border for your kitchen:



That is so true CG


----------



## Alix

First day off after a long rotation and a double shift last night. Ugh. I'm on coffee #2 and I'm watching the clouds blow away and the sun start to shine. Going to be a lovely day today.


----------



## vitauta

huh, alix hallo girlfriend!  seems like you are forever having these long rotations at work, and we don't hear a peep out of you for weeks at a time.... then, you breeze in here bright as sunshine, with a dazzling 'howdydo,' for the tribe here, maybe a quick cuppa something...next thing you know, alix is flying right back outta here, with happy plans for that stretch of free days ahead.  and, so long lexi--we won't see hide nor hair of her again until after the next set of double work shifts and long rotations are over....one good thing, we can always count on her leaving us well provided with generous pans of  sweet special numnums of some kind or other, before taking off again. something to remember her by, i suppose.  alix.  you gotta love her....


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> First day off after a long rotation and a double shift last night. Ugh. I'm on coffee #2 and I'm watching the clouds blow away and the sun start to shine. Going to be a lovely day today.


 
Not here. We have rain coming down so heavy there are moments when you can't see through it.


----------



## Alix

Alrighty. I've done my dirty work for the day (cleaned out the eavestroughs) and I am now enjoying my first coffee. I pondered briefly whether it would be better to clean the eavestroughs before or after coffee. I can't always guarantee a clear mind before the caffeine hits so I was a bit worried. However, the incentive of coffee waiting for me made me get up off my lazy arse and do the stupid job. I feel quite accomplished now and its only 1025am!

Our brat cat is being very sweet with the dog this morning. She is chirruping at him and rubbing her cheeks on his nose. A nice change from biting the older cat's bum.


----------



## vitauta

www.hulu.com/watch/521744#i0,p4,d-1

it's getting near impossible to choose between dance routines on SYTYCD anymore.  this is amy and brandon with a fun disco number for you--check out the lifts by hulky-hunky brandon--wow!


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Tucker & Courtney: Top 8 Perform online | Free | Huluo

who doesn't love a love story?  even better, one with  a happy ending?  courtney and tucker on sytycd.  courtney choreographed the number. she just recently came back to sytycd. she has MS. her dancing is flawless, fierce and free....hey, stick around for a bit if you can.  more great two minute dance clips to watch. see if you can pick a favorite. i picked six of 'em--all favorites.


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Hayley & Dmitry: Top 8 Perform online | Free | Huluys

okay, okay, i'll give you one more. but just this one.  bad boys--we love 'em. we wanna make it work. we try and we try until we can try no longer.  hot latino blooded rumba with hayley and dmitry.  have a cold shower waiting


----------



## Alix

Having an iced coffee after dinner. Still pretty freaking hot here.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Having an iced coffee after dinner. Still pretty freaking hot here.



How are my kitties doing? I miss Buttons. I need to take some time and visit with them. Right now I am a bit concerned with what my doctor found today. He thinks I broke a rib just under my breast. At least there is no lump. I am going Friday for some X-ray workup. And I am Vitamin D deficiency. That was a surprise. All my numbers are right on the mark. Including my sugar readings and A1c.


----------



## Alix

Kitties are well. They swarmed me when I came in (as usual) and tried to tell me they were starved and ill treated. I got a little snuggle time when I sat down but got ditched pretty quickly when the birds started arriving at the feeder outside. Those two little beasties sat and chirruped at the birds for a long time. Cute. 

About vitamin D Addie, up here in the north we are all severely deficient most of the time. I've been taking 2000-4000 iu every day for nearly a year now and you know what? Not one single virus. Not a cold, flu, not an episode of SAD, nothing. Working where I do, that is darned miraculous as the kids bring through myriad virus strains daily! My coworkers were all sick as dogs around Christmas with a nasty flu bug. One poor guy was off for six weeks til his lungs were better. 

I did some reading about it, and so far, they can't seem to find a toxic level of vitamin D. There is some speculation that the daily recommended dose is just enough to keep us from being sick all the time and that we actually could use a lot more. Since its a water soluble vitamin, your body just flushes any unused portions out. Cool beans. 

Anyway, enough blather from me. Just thought I'd share my experiences with you.


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Fik-Shun & Amy: Top 6 Perform online | Free | Hulu

TWERKING done right!!--amy and fik-shun in a hip hop routine.  this is the next-to-last sytycd show. the winner of this dance contest will be selected next tuesday night....


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Kitties are well. They swarmed me when I came in (as usual) and tried to tell me they were starved and ill treated. I got a little snuggle time when I sat down but got ditched pretty quickly when the birds started arriving at the feeder outside. Those two little beasties sat and chirruped at the birds for a long time. Cute.
> 
> About vitamin D Addie, up here in the north we are all severely deficient most of the time. I've been taking 2000-4000 iu every day for nearly a year now and you know what? Not one single virus. Not a cold, flu, not an episode of SAD, nothing. Working where I do, that is darned miraculous as the kids bring through myriad virus strains daily! My coworkers were all sick as dogs around Christmas with a nasty flu bug. One poor guy was off for six weeks til his lungs were better.
> 
> I did some reading about it, and so far, they can't seem to find a toxic level of vitamin D. There is some speculation that the daily recommended dose is just enough to keep us from being sick all the time and that we actually could use a lot more. Since its a water soluble vitamin, your body just flushes any unused portions out. Cool beans.
> 
> Anyway, enough blather from me. Just thought I'd share my experiences with you.



i agree wholeheartedly with your vitamin D recommendation, alix.  i've been from a to z with vitamin supplements over the years.  all i take anymore, is a multiple vitamin and D-2000iu daily. i no longer take vitamiins A, E, Bs, calcium, etc, etc,....  the benefits of vitamin D are so huge and vast for someone like me, who doesn't get enough natural sunlight, that it merits a permanent place on my bedside stand.


----------



## Alix

vitauta said:


> i agree wholeheartedly with your vitamin D recommendation, alix.  i've been from a to z with vitamin supplements over the years.  all i take anymore, is a multiple vitamin and D-2000iu daily. i no longer take vitamiins A, E, Bs, calcium, etc, etc,....  the benefits of vitamin D are so huge and vast for someone like me, who doesn't get enough natural sunlight, that it merits a permanent place on my bedside stand.



I don't do vitamins much either. I get enough calcium in my diet, ditto most of the other vitamins. If you eat fruits and veggies in all the colors of the rainbow, you're usually covered. Vitamin D however, only comes from the sun. So, living up here in the Great White North, I need to supplement. I do vitamin C sometimes too, and the occasional MSM tablet if I've injured myself!

Vitauta, what have you been up to lately? I haven't seen you posting as much as usual.


----------



## taxlady

Vitamin D is important and I take in winter, but there very likely is a toxic level. It is *not water soluble.* It's fat soluble. Vitamin D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Remember, kids used to get cod liver oil for Vitamin D.


----------



## Alix

Yikes! I must have mixed up my readings about Vitamin D and C. Good catch lady. I'm off to an appointment, but I'll see if I can find that article about not finding a toxic level.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Yikes! I must have mixed up my readings about Vitamin D and C. Good catch lady. I'm off to an appointment, but I'll see if I can find that article about not finding a toxic level.


Even though vitamin C is water soluble, megadoses can cause problems:

Vitamin C megadosage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Among other things, it can cause systemic conditioning ("rebound scurvy"). When I lived in Denmark in the early '70s I was told a story about that.

Apparently, at one time Danish breweries added vitamin C to the beer. Brewery workers were allowed to drink as much beer as they wanted (on the job) as long as they didn't get drunk. Then the breweries stopped adding vitamin C to the beer and a number of brewery workers came down with scurvy. Those that did had been drinking enough beer to get megadoses of vitamin C.  Once they figured out the problem, they just gave those workers vitamin C supplements and slowly weaned them off the excess.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> I don't do vitamins much either. I get enough calcium in my diet, ditto most of the other vitamins. If you eat fruits and veggies in all the colors of the rainbow, you're usually covered. Vitamin D however, only comes from the sun. So, living up here in the Great White North, I need to supplement. I do vitamin C sometimes too, and the occasional MSM tablet if I've injured myself!
> 
> Vitauta, what have you been up to lately? I haven't seen you posting as much as usual.



didn't think nobody was listening to me....


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Kitties are well. They swarmed me when I came in (as usual) and tried to tell me they were starved and ill treated. I got a little snuggle time when I sat down but got ditched pretty quickly when the birds started arriving at the feeder outside. Those two little beasties sat and chirruped at the birds for a long time. Cute.
> 
> About vitamin D Addie, up here in the north we are all severely deficient most of the time. I've been taking 2000-4000 iu every day for nearly a year now and you know what? Not one single virus. Not a cold, flu, not an episode of SAD, nothing. Working where I do, that is darned miraculous as the kids bring through myriad virus strains daily! My coworkers were all sick as dogs around Christmas with a nasty flu bug. One poor guy was off for six weeks til his lungs were better.
> 
> I did some reading about it, and so far, they can't seem to find a toxic level of vitamin D. There is some speculation that the daily recommended dose is just enough to keep us from being sick all the time and that we actually could use a lot more. Since its a water soluble vitamin, your body just flushes any unused portions out. Cool beans.
> 
> Anyway, enough blather from me. Just thought I'd share my experiences with you.



Thanks Alix. I was surprised at the news because milk is my drink of choice. Every time I open the fridge, I take a gulp right out of the bottle. I live alone so I can do it. So along with the half and half I use for coffee and other Vitamin D enriched milk products such as cheese, I have always gotten enough vitamins. I go through at least 2.5 gallons of diary products a month. 

My apartment is located in an area of the building that gets no sunshine except in the back room at sunrise and then only for a few minutes. That lasts until mid September and then I don't see it again until mid March. So I am aware of SAD. When mid September comes around, I have six lights in my big room and they go on all day. I don't pay the electric bill so I don't care. But at least no SAD here.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Fik-Shun & Amy: Top 6 Perform online | Free | Hulu
> 
> TWERKING done right!!--amy and fik-shun in a hip hop routine.  this is the next-to-last sytycd show. the winner of this dance contest will be selected next tuesday night....



Good call, Vit!  These two kids have great chemistry; I think I'd rather see them as a duo than any other pairs I've seen in the show this season.  Well, maybe Jasmine & Aaron, those two long drinks of water.  I think one of the judges said Amy & Fik-Shun were cute and little enough to put in his pocket.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> didn't think nobody was listening to me....



Aw, we listen vit!  In my case I don't comment because I never watch the judged competition shows.  Not my thing.  Heck, most of TV is "not my thing".  I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw, we listen vit!  In my case I don't comment because I never watch the judged competition shows.  Not my thing.  Heck, most of TV is "not my thing".  I know, I'm weird.



I am so over reality and talent shows. Have been for a few years now. Most of the time I have no idea what any of you are talking about. I have never seen one episode of Survivor, America's got talent, any infamous housewife, and certainly do not keep up with the Kadashians. I do not care who says Yes To The Dress and Honey Boo Boo can keep going. Toddlers and Tiaras, in my opinion, should be investigated. Other than that, I have no opinion.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Even though vitamin C is water soluble, megadoses can cause problems:
> 
> Vitamin C megadosage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Among other things, it can cause systemic conditioning ("rebound scurvy"). When I lived in Denmark in the early '70s I was told a story about that.
> 
> Apparently, at one time Danish breweries added vitamin C to the beer. Brewery workers were allowed to drink as much beer as they wanted (on the job) as long as they didn't get drunk. Then the breweries stopped adding vitamin C to the beer and a number of brewery workers came down with scurvy. Those that did had been drinking enough beer to get megadoses of vitamin C.  Once they figured out the problem, they just gave those workers vitamin C supplements and slowly weaned them off the excess.



That's a cool story taxlady. I don't think any of us would be anywhere NEAR megadose levels. They are doing research with Vitamin C and megadoses to deal with stomach type cancers. The research got pooh poohed several years ago and Linus Pauling's name took a knock or two. The last stuff I read said that they have had some success with megadoses. I don't imagine they continuously use it though. Probably just to get the cancers dealt with then stop.


----------



## chopper

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw, we listen vit!  In my case I don't comment because I never watch the judged competition shows.  Not my thing.  Heck, most of TV is "not my thing".  I know, I'm weird.



You are not weird CG!  TV sure can be at times though!


----------



## Alix

Hey chopper, how are you? Thought of you the other day as I poured my tea. Having some Earl Grey right now.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Hey chopper, how are you? Thought of you the other day as I poured my tea. Having some Earl Grey right now.


I just brewed a pot of Earl Grey and am drinking it now.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:


> Hey chopper, how are you? Thought of you the other day as I poured my tea. Having some Earl Grey right now.



Hi Alix!  I had Earl Grey tonight too!  Thanks for thinking of me.  I think of you often.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I just brewed a pot of Earl Grey and am drinking it now.



I was drinking mine about that same time.  Now I am thinking of turning in for the night.


----------



## vitauta

well then, so long oolong, and hello earl grey....


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> well then, so long oolong, and hello earl grey....



Goodnight Vit!


----------



## vitauta

night all


----------



## Alix

How cute are we? A bunch of tea drinking wild women! 

I know there is caffeine in Earl Grey and it SHOULD keep me up...doesn't. I dozed off with the tea still in my cup.


----------



## chopper

I have a friend who can't drink a cup of tea or coffee after noon without it keeping her up at night.  Not me, I can drink it whenever, and still sleep.  The hot flashes wake me up no matter what I eat or drink.  At least I get back to sleep pretty well.


----------



## Addie

I have a cup of coffee going all day right up to falling asleep. Mrs. Olsen would be proud of me.


----------



## taxlady




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Alix

Wow, it is absolutely gorgeous outside today. I have been outside since I got home. I'm a little darker than when I started, and I thought I would just pop in to say hello before I pour my wine and go back outside. Hello all, and see you tomorrow!


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Amy & Aaron: Top 4 Perform online | Free | Hulu

look what i have for you today, coffee mates! amy and aaron are two of only four finalists remaining on sytycd. enjoy!


----------



## Alix

I think I'd best just plop myself in a chair with a cuppa and stop doing ANYTHING today. I'm a hazard. Anyone around?


----------



## taxlady

Hi Alex!


----------



## Alix

Hey taxlady, can I get you an espresso? Allongé right?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Hey taxlady, can I get you an espresso? Allongé right?


Sure. Only allongé if that is your preference. Could be café au lait. I generally make doubles, 'cause I have *big* coffee cups.


----------



## Alix

I'm actually having a latté! One for you too then. What's up in your world today?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm actually having a latté! One for you too then. What's up in your world today?


I'm hiding from an overwhelming amount of work I should be doing.


----------



## Alix

I'm trying not to lash out at everyone so I'm hiding here.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm trying not to lash out at everyone so I'm hiding here.



Well, if you need, you can lash out at me as I will know you don't mean it.

I went downstairs to the community room to hear another politician spout his views for the upcoming election for a new mayor. Our present one has been in the office for 16 years and is retiring. I really went down for the pizza. It was a flashback to my childhood. A large pizza done on a square type cookie sheet with pools of olive oil just floating on top. Every corner store sold a tray of it on the counter right next to the register every day. We never considered it a problem that it was uncovered and exposed to everyone touching it. I used to stop on the way to or even home from school and get a piece for 10 cents. You always had to tip it over to let the oil pour off before you could even take a bite. Otherwise it would drain off and stain your clothes. I always like the center pieces. This pizza was done to perfection. Soft bread dough, piles of cheese and then the sauce under the pools of oil. I ate two pieces and then brought up two pieces for Spike. 

I can sit with you and have my cup of coffee with you. 

The repair man can this morning and changed out the batteries on my scooter. I was afraid of taking it out of the house. The battery would go dead when you least expected it. One time it quit on me in the middle of an intersection as I was going across the street. Not a good thing. 

I think I will take some time to play with my little friend Buttons. The house elves seem to be doing a great job taking care of them. 

My daughter stopped by today with a present for me. It was a box of Pumpkin Peepers. I love my Peepers. But I have to limit myself in eating them. They are pure sugar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I went downstairs to the community room to hear another politician spout his views for the upcoming election for a new mayor. Our present one has been in the office for 16 years and is retiring....



Bet that room was awfully cozy with the hot air going into it.   Oh, and Menino has been mayor for 20 years. 

The pizza sounded good.   Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bet that room was awfully cozy with the hot air going into it.   Oh, and Menino has been mayor for 20 years.
> 
> The pizza sounded good.   Glad you enjoyed it.



Twenty years, but sixteen terms. He set a record. Oh whoopee! Just glad to see him go. Time for photo ops for someone else.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Alix said:


> I'm trying not to lash out at everyone so I'm hiding here.


Alix, did you look at the Visions stuff on the eBay link I posted?  I hope you can find a replacement or three that make it all better.




taxlady said:


> I'm hiding from an overwhelming amount of work I should be doing.


Hiding in plain sight with you taxy!  Got my last half-cup of plain black Green Mountain and a tub of Trader Joe "Dunkers" cookies.  They're choco chip with a smear of chocolate coating on the bottom...and bet you guys can'e eat just one.   I'll just leave the tub here on the table and slink away...


----------



## Alix

OK, that was a MAJOR snit. My computer froze up so I couldn't even chat!!!! LOL! I took the hint and went and sat outside with the pup for a bit. I'm better now and the comp is no longer frozen. 

CG, THANK YOU! I ended up ordering replacements that are wicked expensive, but worth it I think. I started at eBay and ended at the actual Pyrex/Corningware site. Cheaper shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> OK, that was a MAJOR snit. My computer froze up so I couldn't even chat!!!! LOL! I took the hint and went and sat outside with the pup for a bit. I'm better now and the comp is no longer frozen.
> 
> CG, THANK YOU! I ended up ordering replacements that are wicked expensive, but worth it I think. I started at eBay and ended at the actual Pyrex/Corningware site. Cheaper shipping.



How is Murray???

The cats here did not kill each other while we were gone and Latté has now unglued herself from my hip.  I know I kicked her in the head at least once, she kept following so close since I walked in the door.  Home is nice...but the lake was so relaxing.


----------



## Alix

Murray is great. Best therapy around when you're having a crabby day is hanging out with a pet.


----------



## vitauta

Watch So You Think You Can Dance: Amy & Travis: Winners Chosen online | Free | Hulu

amy (and fik shun) won the dancing awards on sytycd for this season.  this is amy dancing a love story with travis.  love is all. it can heal, it can hurt, it is all-encompassing, our everything....


----------



## taxlady

I am just finishing my third, and last, cup of coffee. I made coffee cake last night and had some for breakfast.  I'm about to make a pot of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't believe I almost forgot to make myself a cup of coffee this morning...that NEVER happens.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't believe I almost forgot to make myself a cup of coffee this morning...that NEVER happens.


Well, it was before your first cup of coffee...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's what I get for turning on the computer before getting my morning going.


----------



## vitauta

Recipe - Hungarian Mushroom Soup

i hope this septembery soup is as yummy as it looks, and worth the many trials it took me to finally get this link to work! 

i have celery root on my grocery list, a first!


----------



## vitauta

The Voice is back, and so is cee lo!  who did you like for talent last night?  how 'bout the sweetie 'sweet caroline'?  are you going back for more tonight?  
(oh NO! is this going to be like another sytycd for vit?!!)


----------



## Dawgluver

I enjoyed it, and the former beauty pageant contestant really impressed me.  Congrats to Voice for winning their Emmy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching!!!  Josh Logan and James Wolpert have caught my ear.  More tonight!!!


----------



## taxlady

Since you guys seem to like dance, I thought I would share this. The music is very interesting and pretty. So is the choreography.

Ellie Goulding - Tessellate (Alt-J Cover) | Anthony Lee Choreography - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

amazing fluidity and precision of movement, and i love ellie goulding.  thank you, taxy!


----------



## Alix

vitauta, is your internal clock messed up or are you just a night owl? Yikes you were up late! 

Watching the birds and the squirrels argue over the seeds in the feeders. Cats are mightily entertained as well. You can tell the colder weather is on its way. *sigh* I'm going to miss summer.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> vitauta, is your internal clock messed up or are you just a night owl? Yikes you were up late!
> 
> Watching the birds and the squirrels argue over the seeds in the feeders. Cats are mightily entertained as well. You can tell the colder weather is on its way. *sigh* I'm going to miss summer.



both.  summer, i hear you.  your joni expressed it beautifully in this song of transitions....

Joni Mitchell - Urge For Going - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching!!!  Josh Logan and James Wolpert have caught my ear.  More tonight!!!



i was taken by james wolpert too, pf.  good song choice.  but i think he needs a makeover. and is that a cardigan sweater he's wearing?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM1a2LrCLVo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A little bit of a makeover, he is outstanding.  I like to see the blind auditions and see who they really are before they get their makeovers.


----------



## vitauta

and the beat goes on at the Voice....
Watch The Voice: Preston Pohl: "Electric Feel" online | Free | Hulu


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He was excellent!  I actually got chills for the first time this season.


----------



## vitauta

hey, good morning coffee mates!  are any of you in the market to buy a keurig coffee brewer?  that is the model that i have, and i love it. if any of you is considering buying a keurig, do i ever have a deal for you!  online at 'bonton' they are selling this model keurig for $99.99.  using coupon codes, that price comes down to 89.99 with free shipping.  mine cost me 129.95 plus shipping last year!  i think i've just earned myself a cuppa....

this is a columbus day special, and expires on 10-16.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I already have two...


----------



## Addie

Not me. I would go through a case of Kups in one day.


----------



## Alix

Do they ship to Canada vit? I'm off to look that up.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Do they ship to Canada vit? I'm off to look that up.




huh! beats me, lexi!  it says, 'freeship75 applies to one contiguous u.s. location.'--is that an ambiguous 'no'?

i forgot to identify the sale coffeemaker as a keurig B45 Elite.  surprisingly, the new keurig vue is priced 10 dollars lower (149.00) than the former top-line keurig B70 platinum model, in the same bonton ad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, with that wording it means only the US and does not include Alaska or Hawaii.  No free shipping to Canada.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Do they ship to Canada vit? I'm off to look that up.


Have you checked what's available at Staples.ca? Free shipping on orders over $25 or $50. I might even be able to find you a coupon.

Keurig Brewers | Staples®


----------



## Alix

I have the special edition and love it. Its $40 cheaper on this site than when I purchased mine dang it! I think our machine at work is about to expire and I'm looking to replace it before it does. 

taxlady, if you find a coupon I'd love it. My other option is a Costco purchase. I'm still pricing stuff out.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Caroline Pennell vs. Anthony Paul: "As Long As You Love Me" online | Free | Hulu


a lovely interpretation of this song by caroline, who wins this battle round on the Voice. (anthony stays on also)  
for voice fans, caroline reminds me somewhat of melanie, a contestant from last year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caroline was fantastic!


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Josh Logan vs. Michael Lynch: "Harder to Breathe" online | Free | Hulu

it was not easy choosing which song from the Voice to share with you this week.  adam levine wrote this song, and his pleasure watching it being performed is itself a treat....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was a good song and the boys did a fantastic job!


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Preston Pohl vs. Barry Black: "I Wish It Would Rain" online | Free | Hulu

a little somethin' to go with your java this morning....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Preston was great!


----------



## vitauta

who made coffee this morning? thank yew--just the thing i needed to warm me up--i'm sooo c-c-chilly these frosty mornings....

http://www.hulu.com/watch/551038#i0,p0,d1

this song, 'let her go', was first a huge hit all across europe, written and performed by the english-based band, passenger.  and what a song it is, too!  here is the song sung by cole on the Voice:


----------



## taxlady

I got one or two sips out of my first cup of coffee and then spilled the whole thing on the floor. Just what I didn't need - grab some dirty towels and mop up all of that coffee. Then make another cup. All before my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Alix

I just spent the morning sniffling into a cup of coffee. Great book, too many sniffles though. Now I need to pull myself together and get my arse in gear.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Knockout: Matthew Schuler vs. Will Champlin online | Free | Hulu

won't you stay for just one more cuppa w/me? and listen to my favorite dead heat match-up from last night's Voice?  truly apples and oranges here--YOU choose....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We don't have to choose Adam stole Jonny back!


----------



## vitauta

hey, anybody up for a late night sumpin-sumpin?  i'm brewing some coffee for me.  the avett brothers are on letterman tonight, and i don't want to miss them!  i'm having a java, but i got a lovely array of other potables here too.  what's your pleasure?

i hear ya, pf.  jonny, will and juhi all were stolen!  but why do they keep saving stephanie???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> hey, anybody up for a late night sumpin-sumpin?  i'm brewing some coffee for me.  the avett brothers are on letterman tonight, and i don't want to miss them!  i'm having a java, but i got a lovely array of other potables here too.  what's your pleasure?
> 
> i hear ya, pf.  jonny, will and juhi all were stolen!  but why do they keep saving stephanie???



I'd hang, Vit...but have to work in the morning.

I don't know why they save Stephanie...but my guy James Wolpert is going to the Lives!!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> Watch The Voice: Knockout: Matthew Schuler vs. Will Champlin online | Free | Hulu
> 
> won't you stay for just one more cuppa w/me? and listen to my favorite dead heat match-up from last night's Voice?  truly apples and oranges here--YOU choose....



The coffee's gone and the pot is cold; that's what happens when you wander in late.

I choose oranges (Will) here, and not just because of the 'Florida connection'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was a tough match up, Lizzie!  I was glad Will got stolen back.  He has shown great progress.  I'm getting excited for the Lives.  It's going to be the battle of the century.  There are so many _really good_ singers this season.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Top 20 Diary: James Wolpert online | Free | Hulu

here's james, speaking VERY candidly re his Voice experience so far....  
live rounds next week--is anybody going to be voting?  i haven't voted before--not sure i can narrow my choices down to less than 3 or 4 singers.  they are That good....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We always vote.


----------



## vitauta

tonight is the first of 3 nights of Live shows on the Voice this week!  don't miss the Voice tonight on NBC--who is tuning in?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll be there!  I have 45 minutes to get ready.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: James Wolpert: "A Case of You" online | Free | Hulu

http://www.hulu.com/watch/554121#i0,p5,d1

sit back with your java, and enjoy this 'twofer' from last night's live performances on the Voice.
or, you can just let the clips keep on rolling, and hear them all.  
pf, did you vote for either of these numbers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, James..he was stunning.  Yes, I voted for him and Tesanne Chin.

James was allowed to be himself and he was perfect!  Tesanne...like Adam, I was fairly speechless after her perfomance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was just glad Stephanie finally went home.


----------



## Alix

Could be just me, but I laughed a long time at this one. 

What Happens When You've Got One Chance


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> Kat Robichaud:"Sail" The Voice USA 2013 - Live Top 12 Performances - YouTube



hot chica! watch kat do a stage dive into the crowd without missing a beat....


----------



## vitauta

i need some hooch in my java after tonight's close call.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

People are still voting for Ray???


----------



## vitauta

yep. jackie and austin too.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i need some hooch in my java after tonight's close call.


I'm not paying any attention to the Voice. But, the hooch in the java sounds like a good idea. I'm drinking tea, so a shot of rum seems appropriate. Yup, that tastes good. I hope it helps on the headache.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Could be just me, but I laughed a long time at this one.
> 
> What Happens When You've Got One Chance


Love it.


----------



## vitauta

http://www.hulu.com/watch/560713#i0,p0,d1

tessa's got the pipes for big songs like this one.


----------



## pacanis

I can't believe I only drank one cup today...


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I can't believe I only drank one cup today...



uhoh, doesn't sound like good news for fogchaser.  me, i've been steady pouring mugsa coffee down to counter the clammy cold storm air that is breathing down my neck today.  we are promised more of the same tomorrow.  travel for this holiday may be a bit dicey.  careful out there....


----------



## pacanis

I'm still using up the last of my Donut Shop. I just never gor around to that second cup. That's not like me, lol.


----------



## Alix

Me too pacanis. I couldn't figure out why I was getting so tired while I was making dinner. Not enough fuel! One coffee is not enough for the whole day.


----------



## vitauta

okay, what gives with this turkey shortage for thanksgiving?  all of a sudden, our turkey growers aren't able to get their birds to fatten up as they have been doing every other year for decades?  we want to know the REAL story behind this turkey fail, don't we?  anyone out there have answers or ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver

Vit, am thinking that the shortage only pertains to Butterball, and only their fresh birds.  Seems like everything else is OK.  All is right with the world, except for BB fresh turkeys.


----------



## taxlady

Forgot to drink more than one coffee? I had two, but I forgot to eat until supper.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Me too pacanis. I couldn't figure out why I was getting so tired while I was making dinner. Not enough fuel! One coffee is not enough for the whole day.


 
It's not.
And it just goes to show you how efficient those Keurigs are. I would have had a pot sitting out all day getting stale five months ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

First sip of the first cup...


----------



## Alix

Done cup #1! I am not going to make the same mistake I made yesterday, cup #2 is pouring right now!


----------



## taxlady

I'm on cup # 3. Where did the day go?


----------



## vitauta

usually by mid-afternoon, i have stopped counting how many coffees i've had.  i think most days i average about five cups, though.  of course, my 'cups' are those big 16 ounce boys, too.  still, that's nothing compared to what they put into those energy drinks like 'five hour' and red bull, today's hot sellers.  i drank one a couple of years ago. it tasted like kool aid and near put me to sleep....


----------



## vitauta

this is going to sound nuts, i know, but i am looking for an answer to something even google couldn't help me with. when i try to copy a link on my computer, all i get is the word 'david'.  i have attempted to copy a number of different links, carefully pressing the usual keys:  CONTROL, COPY, and then CONTROL, V. the result is always simply 'david'.  does anyone have an idea for me to try?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> this is going to sound nuts, i know, but i am looking for an answer to something even google couldn't help me with. when i try to copy a link on my computer, all i get is the word 'david'.  i have attempted to copy a number of different links, carefully pressing the usual keys:  CONTROL, COPY, and then CONTROL, V. the result is always simply 'david'.  does anyone have an idea for me to try?


Are you using Windows? Which browser?

In FireFox (and I think it works in Chrome too), point at a link with your cursor and *right* click. A context menu will appear and one of the choices will be "copy link". That should do it.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Are you using Windows? Which browser?
> 
> In FireFox (and I think it works in Chrome too), point at a link with your cursor and *right* click. A context menu will appear and one of the choices will be "copy link". That should do it.



yes, windows 8, and chrome.  what is a right click?  i don't have a mouse, just a pad on the keyboard.  i will try the foxfire browser, though.  thanks, taxy.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> yes, windows 8, and chrome.  what is a right click?  i don't have a mouse, just a pad on the keyboard.  i will try the foxfire browser, though.  thanks, taxy.


There should be two buttons on the front of the pad. They work just like mouse buttons.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> There should be two buttons on the front of the pad. They work just like mouse buttons.


The two small rectangles at the bottom of the touchpad are the buttons:


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> There should be two buttons on the front of the pad. They work just like mouse buttons.




well, that's news.  i was just tapping any old place on the pad....i'm happy to report that 'david' is gone now.  a guruaid guy reset my browsers.  thanks, taxy, for your help. 

bye, david.  goodnight, mumbai....


----------



## vitauta

what?  you didn't see this link coming? 

Watch The Voice: James Wolpert: "Somebody to Love" online | Free | Hulu


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> well, that's news.  i was just tapping any old place on the pad....i'm happy to report that 'david' is gone now.  a guruaid guy reset my browsers.  thanks, taxy, for your help.
> 
> bye, david.  goodnight, mumbai....


Tapping is like left clicking, but you can't hold the click with a tap, that's the other most common use for the buttons.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> There should be two buttons on the front of the pad. They work just like mouse buttons.



Well, I'll be dadgummed.  My laptop has those two rectangles on the touchpad! Taxlady -- you're a genius!  I use a wireless mouse, but that is incredibly useful information to have for a future Plan B.

No fair snickering, you IT people.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not an IT person.
Can I snicker?


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I'm not an IT person.
> Can I snicker?



feel free, pac, but remember, it's open season. 

if it wasn't for taxy, i'd still be wondering wtf it's called 'clicking'.  now i know.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I'm not an IT person.
> Can I snicker?



A horse-laugh might not be out of place considering how long I've been using this laptop.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> A horse-laugh might not be out of place considering how long I've been using this laptop.



I'll just give you a very soft Tee hee hee hee hee


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> A horse-laugh might not be out of place considering how long I've been using this laptop.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Well, I'll be dadgummed.  My laptop has those two rectangles on the touchpad! Taxlady -- you're a genius!  I use a wireless mouse, but that is incredibly useful information to have for a future Plan B.
> 
> No fair snickering, you IT people.


Glad to be of help.

Back in the 1995, I got my first laptop computer. It didn't have a numeric keypad. Since I enter lots and lots of numbers for my work, I found one that I could attach to the RS232 port. The numeric keypad had a touchpad, since a mouse was usually what went on the RS232 port back then. I made sure there was a way to click with the touchpad, since I wouldn't be able to use my mouse while it was attached. That's why I know about the buttons for clicking when using the touchpad.


----------



## vitauta

Watch The Voice: Michelle Chamuel: "Go Down Singing" online | Free | Hulu,

michelle chamuel, our energizer bunny from last season's Voice, will be going down singing.


----------



## MrsLMB

For those who love to watch dancing .. I ran into these and wanted to share what I thought was pretty cool

5 year old amazing dancers - must see this wonderful dance - YouTube


Ukraine's Got Talent AMAZING DANCE ! Duo Flame - Je t'aime ( Lara Fabian ) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

remarkable!  thank you, mrslamb.  a great way to bring in the new year!


----------



## vitauta

i have a keurig coffeemaker coming in the post next week!  this is the B145, my favorite size and model keurig. i bought it for under forty dollars, plus the cost of an 8 case supply of assorted keurig k cups @ only 50c each. 
    i caught some great sales online for christmas presents over the holidays this year, but this deal is the best one by far!  i was running very low on coffee.  the coffee machine will be a spare.... 

happy new year, coffeemates!  have you befriended a snake lately?


----------



## vitauta

kicking back with a cuppa emeril's big easy, and watching american idol.  i know, i know, i swore off AI last season after the debacle with nicki minaj.  but JLO is back as a judge, and harry connick jr. came on board, so i'm giving idol another look. last night's debut show showcased some exciting young vocalists, and harry gives off a seductively brainy swag....


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5azsTW4oxcE
> .



hey have a look, coffeemates. Idol's gonna be fun this season with this trio of madcap cutups on the panel.  AND they're bringing real talent back to AI....


----------



## vitauta

who watched idol tonight?  this one is from last week.  marrialle, singing 'grenade'.  this one is a keeper, folks....

Watch American Idol: Marrialle Sellars Auditions online | Free | Hulu


----------



## taxlady

I don't watch American Idol.

I am currently enjoying a decaf café alongé with a banana bread muffin.


----------



## vitauta

i know, taxy, and i'm not trying to convert you.  hopefully, you will find my clips from next month's sochi olympic games more enjoyable.  i'm having a mug of emeril's 'big easy' coffee. mmm--puts me in a new orleans frame of mind. wish i had me a muffin, or a beignet, with a fine sugar dusting....


----------



## vitauta

i'm saddened and outraged to see that amanda knox was once again found guilty in italy of murdering her roommate, having won an appeal in 2011. i don't mean this as a political statement, or in any way anti-italian.  i just feel that a serious injustice was repeated today against an innocent young american student.


----------



## tinlizzie

Having read her book, I feel sympathy toward Amanda Knox.  Italy had released her after overturning her conviction.  Enough.  

I wonder what will become of her co-defendant.


----------



## vitauta

are y'all coffee lovers ready for the 'next big thing' in desserts, after that delicious swedish visiting cake?  this one is heaven on a plate, especially for chocoholics like me...oh,you too?

'almost flourless chocolate cake'  (mine WAS flourless)

http://food52.com/recipes/print/26167


----------



## vitauta

...AND, i subbed duck fat for 1/2 of the european butter requirement in the above choco-cake recipe.  simply marvelous....


----------



## pacanis

I watched a movie on Amanda Knox and followed the stories when they came out. I have no idea if she's guilty or innocent. I take it those that posted think she;s not guilty.

And I might get some flavored coffees. I've been having a hazlenut flavored coffee at a friend's house and I like it. It's a nice change for a midday cup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a Cheese Danish Ring for SB Sunday Breakfast with choice of Dark Magic Coffee or English Breakfast Tea! Or any other flavor on hand. 

Time to get dressed and clear up the kitchen so I can get the SB foods set out.


----------



## vitauta

oh goody, sb food!  what're we having, pf?  and who are we for, anyway?  when there's no east coast team playing, i'm left in a quandary....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have shrimp, little smokies, chips, crackers, salmon dip, guacamole, olives of every sort, apples, pears, grapes, celery, beets, baby corn...

Teams...Broncos and Seahawks...I'm not rooting for either as, I am from Bronco Country and live in Seahawk Country.  I will be happy for either one, I am partial to seeing Peyton Manning win the SB twice for two different teams.


----------



## vitauta

i'm glad it's a night for good eatin', cos the game itself is just wild and incomprehensible (to me).  is it too cold there to play?  and, what happened to the pregame show anyway, with phillip phillips and perry?  i've had the tv on all afternoon just so i wouldn't miss it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's not too cold, the players were walking around in shorts before the game.


----------



## vitauta

i think i like this young seattle team.  i just need to switch from coffee to wine, mellow out, and come to terms with the chaos and confusion on the field....


----------



## vitauta

i'm relaxing with a diner cup of my bold italian roast coffee just now, and watching fiesty marilyn milian dispense justice on people's court.  for once, i'm having half n' half in my coffee, only in order to use it up.  tastes good too, rich--but it doesn't taste like coffee to me. i'm so used to drinking it black....


----------



## vitauta

Genius Recipes - Jane Grigson's Celery Soup

Mmmm--celery soup that sings!  does your soup sing?


----------



## pacanis

oo, thanks for bumping this thread, Vit. I need to order another case of coffee and I had forgotten.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pac, would you like some Newman's Own and French Roast?  Blech, that stuff is foul, tastes burnt.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Pac, would you like some Newman's Own and French Roast?  Blech, that stuff is foul, tastes burnt.




 humph!  pac doesn't even 'like' newman's own--whereas me, I'm fine and buzzing with both blends.  which flavors(s) coffee DO you like to drink at home, dawg?


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the offer, Dawg, but Vit has a good memory.
I didn't like Newman's Own either.
I appreciate it.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> humph!  pac doesn't even 'like' newman's own--whereas me, I'm fine and buzzing with both blends.  which flavors(s) coffee DO you like to drink at home, dawg?



  Got a big box of Kirkland's Breakfast Blend, so I guess we'll have to like it for awhile!  It's not my favorite.  We did enjoy the other coffees included with our Keurig purchase.  We just drink coffee on the weekends.  Otherwise, I'd buzz right out the door.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a good deal through Keurig as a platinum level buyer, so I have two 24 cup boxes of Green Mountain - Double Black Diamond and two 24 cup boxes of Caribou - Mahogany coming next week.   With my discount, the promo and free shipping they come out to 0.35 a cup.  The Mahogany is one we haven't tried but we like their Obsidian which I can only get at Walmart for 0.91 a cup.


----------



## pacanis

That's a good price for K-cups, Fi.
My SFB comes out to .35 or .37 I think. That's for an 80 count case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a regular shipment every two months, this one is off-cycle because of the good deal they gave me. Every once in a while they have a good one.


----------



## pacanis

I timed my last order and every two months isn't going to work for me. Six weeks is more like it. And for just .02/cup savings... I'd just as soon not join their program.
Memories of 18 8-tracks for a penny, lol. I'll order as I drink.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!! 6 weeks was too soon for us.  I'm the only one regularly drinking the two coffees (Green Mountain Dark Magic and Sumatran Reserve) I get.  Shrek latched onto the Obsidian and drinks 2 or 3 a day.  I'm hoping he will like the Mahogany as well, it would save me money.

They let you set the interval to order.


----------



## vitauta

sweet saturday morning, i'm munching on a fat, nutty slab of banana bread with my coffee--yummm.  it's pacanis's recipe (doubled), so i'm thinking it should last me through this first week of the olympic games. though i don't know, it's awfully good, so....


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I timed my last order and every two months isn't going to work for me. Six weeks is more like it. And for just .02/cup savings... I'd just as soon not join their program.
> *Memories of 18 8-tracks for a penny, lol.* I'll order as I drink.




LOL Pac, I had forgotten about that one!  I think mine are still in the basement.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking my second cup of espresso allongé. It may be the last one out of my espresso machine.  

I was going to make one for Stirling, but the light didn't come on when I turned it on. We checked that the plug is working. I also tried turning on the pump, in case the light in the off/on switch was burnt out. Nothing, no light, no noise. Well, we have had it for 16 1/2 years.

Once Stirling is wide awake he will have a look at it to see if there is anything obvious, like a breaker or burnt fuse or loose wire.

I made a stove top mocha for Stirling. Good, but not as good the stuff from the machine.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> sweet saturday morning, i'm munching on a fat, nutty slab of banana bread with my coffee--yummm. it's pacanis's recipe (doubled), so i'm thinking it should last me through this first week of the olympic games. though i don't know, it's awfully good, so....


 
I'm jealous! I haven't made banana bread since I got rid of my fruit fly problem a couple years ago 
Nor banana nut ice cream...
hmmm, maybe I'll be safe in the winter...


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> LOL Pac, I had forgotten about that one! I think mine are still in the basement.


 
Was that the worse "club" or what?
It taught me at an early age how to deal with those people that hide behind the fine print 

And with Amazon Prime (that's supposed to be going up ) I had my coffee delivered yesterday. UPS had a case of coffee on one shoulder and a case of ammo on the other


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a cup of Dark Magic coffee washing down a bowl of Honey-Orange Greek Yogurt with Flax seeds.


----------



## vitauta

i'm being a piggy and having seconds--'nother slice of banana bread and a mug of fogchaser.  i hadn't bought any bananas since mom died, and i don't eat fresh bananas myself. but i got this craving for some moist, nutty banana bread, and it just wouldn't go away. i didn't have the patience to wait for the bananas to ripen either. so i bought 2 big bunches of over-ripe bananas that were discounted at my relay food place.  two hours later, i had my banana bread--three beautiful loaves--cracked, crusty and golden.  well, a half loaf is already gone...life is good


----------



## taxlady

Woohoo! The espresso machine doesn't seem to be dead. I let it cool off and tried the switch again and got lights.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> sweet saturday morning, i'm munching on a fat, nutty slab of banana bread with my coffee--yummm.  it's pacanis's recipe (doubled), so i'm thinking it should last me through this first week of the olympic games. though i don't know, it's awfully good, so....


vit, where is this recipe you speak of? I looked for the banana nut recipe that was being discussed in some other thread a couple weeks back and couldn't find it. Don't know if it was pac's or not, but the recipe I finally used wasn't as good as my usual one - which seems to be drier than I remember it from when I first started to use it decades ago. Maybe bananas just aren't as moist as they used to be.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> vit, where is this recipe you speak of? I looked for the banana nut recipe that was being discussed in some other thread a couple weeks back and couldn't find it. Don't know if it was pac's or not, but the recipe I finally used wasn't as good as my usual one - which seems to be drier than I remember it from when I first started to use it decades ago. Maybe bananas just aren't as moist as they used to be.


 
I think the recipe I've used is from former member "mama". I'm not sure if I tweaked it or not, but it's pretty moist.
If it isn't here I'm sure it's on her website. If it's still up. And don't ask me what it is cuz I have no idea anymore 
I miss mama  She was a helpful member.


----------



## vitauta

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=303322

here it is, mama's banana nut bread recipe, via pac:  
you'll want to make plenty, especially if you are expected to share.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=303322
> 
> here it is, mama's banana nut bread recipe, via pac:
> you'll want to make plenty, especially if you are expected to share.


This is what I get when I click that link:

"Invalid Private Message specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> This is what I get when I click that link:
> 
> "Invalid Private Message specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"



I get the same message, Taxy.  I'm not the tech support person here, but maybe if you could copy and paste it into a separate thread, Vit, that might make it show up.  Looks like it was sent to you as a PM.


----------



## vitauta

sorry, guys.  i tried to do a copy and paste of the recipe from a pm.  i tested it out, and it works for me, but apparently, not for anybody else. hey, this is vit, a pc dummy who pf had to correct one time saying gently, 'no vit, it is not CUT and paste, it's COPY and paste'. i have notified admin, and also took dawg's suggestion to put the recipe in a separate thread.  fingers crossed....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> sorry, guys.  i tried to do a copy and paste of the recipe from a pm.  i tested it out, and it works for me, but apparently, not for anybody else. hey, this is vit, a pc dummy who pf had to correct one time saying gently, 'no vit, it is not CUT and paste, it's COPY and paste'. i have notified admin, and also took dawg's suggestion to put the recipe in a separate thread.  fingers crossed....



I looked it up, Vit, and found it, reposted it  on your thread.  It's an ATK recipe, copyrighted, so I posted the Google link.  Thanks for trying!

http://www.google.com/search?q=amer...a+bread&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I looked it up, Vit, and found it, reposted it  on your thread.  It's an ATK recipe, copyrighted, so I posted the Google link.  Thanks for trying!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=america's+test+kitchen+ultimate+banana+bread&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari



I'll give you the highlights in my own words 

[*] Use frozen bananas thawed in the microwave. They exude a lot of moisture this way. 
[*] Strain as much liquid from the bananas as possible into a small saucepan, using a spoon to push it through. 
[*] Reduce the liquid to about 1/4 cup and use this as part of the batter. Really amps up banana flavor. 
[*] Slice one fresh banana and shingle it in a row on either side of the top of the loaf right before it goes in the oven.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I found mama's recipe. Her website is still up and apparently still active. The last comment to the home page was late in 2013.

Here is the link as it appears on "Mamas Southern Cooking":

How to  Make Banana Bread

It looks moist. In fact, it almost looks too moist. If I try this recipe I'll have to play with the wet and dry ratio. I don't want a dry loaf, but I don't like them so moist I feel like I have to wring them out either.


----------



## taxlady

Okay, that's it. I have to post my banana bread recipe. It's moist, but not excessively so. I'm trying to find the file, so I don't have to type it again. It's really good.


----------



## CatPat

I just now discovered this thread. I don't drink coffee, for I don't like it. But I drink many teas and love these.

Am I allowed here? If not, I understand.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Of course you are allowed, we just hang out here and gab.  Play with the kitties, curl up and read a book, whatever.  It's a place to relax, be silly and imaginative.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course you are allowed, we just hang out here and gab.  Play with the kitties, curl up and read a book, whatever.  It's a place to relax, be silly and imaginative.



Oh! I can do that very well!

I played with my cats today of the catnip bubbles. The trick is to get the bubbles to pop on their noses, and they chase and chase these bubbles! Then they take a nap, and Azia is very happy for that.

I wonder of this, (since to be imaginative) why is there no mouse-flavored cat food?

I'm also reading Poe's complete collection. He was amazing! I love "The Telltale Heart."

With love,
~Cat


----------



## vitauta

i looove the olympic games!! i am so excited and thrilled to be watching the best athletes around the world compete for medals in this historic venue. 
a special congratulations to the early, unexpected winners of gold, from the u.s and canada:  hunky blonde, sage kostenburg, captured the gold for the u.s. in the slopestyle snow boarding event. you go, dude.... 
justine dufour-lapointe took the gold medal for canada in freestyle skiing. the silver medal was won by none other than her sister, chloe.  congrats!


----------



## CatPat

Mamma and Papa wanted to go to the Olympics, but as we know more of Russia, they didn't trust it.

They're watching on TV and enjoying that!

I haven't watched. I have been working on papers and my Bible study this week is rather difficult.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## vitauta

how about them dutch mulder twins winning the gold and bronze medals in speed skating at sochi--whoooo!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course you are allowed, we just hang out here and gab.  Play with the kitties, curl up and read a book, whatever.  It's a place to relax, be silly and imaginative.



How are our kitties doing? One of the best thing about them living here is that they will always stay kittens. I think that is great. I stopped by the other day and exchanged some of their toys. I don't want them to get bored and not exercise. While I was there I sat down in one of the rockers and both kitties jumped up on my lap. Patting two kitties and trying to drink a cup of coffee is rather difficult.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The house elfs have been keeping them busy.  I come in to sit and read and they are all racing around like crazy.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> How are our kitties doing? One of the best thing about them living here is that they will always stay kittens. I think that is great. I stopped by the other day and exchanged some of their toys. I don't want them to get bored and not exercise. While I was there I sat down in one of the rockers and both kitties jumped up on my lap. Patting two kitties and trying to drink a cup of coffee is rather difficult.




i know, right, ads?  specially that buttons of yours. she can be a little terror ball.  upended a beer in my lap the other day.  she could take a lesson from domino in lap manners--he curls up and settles in so nice...


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> How are our kitties doing? One of the best thing about them living here is that they will always stay kittens. I think that is great. I stopped by the other day and exchanged some of their toys. I don't want them to get bored and not exercise. While I was there I sat down in one of the rockers and both kitties jumped up on my lap. Patting two kitties and trying to drink a cup of coffee is rather difficult.



You have kittens? Oh how very nice! Tell me about them!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Does Addie send her kitties to other people? I don't send mine to anyone.

I'm confused. Vit, Addie's cat turned a beer over?

What are house elfs? What do these do?

I think I've missed something. Help!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Does Addie send her kitties to other people? I don't send mine to anyone.
> 
> I'm confused. Vit, Addie's cat turned a beer over?
> 
> What are house elfs? What do these do?
> 
> I think I've missed something. Help!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, sweetie, go back to the beginning of the thread.  It's all imaginary, and purposely silly!  Everything written is meant to be like a fantasy.


----------



## CatPat

Oh! Iam so embarrassed. This is like the creative writing, yes?

So I can say things like:

"I chased that stupid dragon out of the house for the third time today. This time, he was trying to ride DA's chair up to the 2nd floor."

"It's raining cats and dogs here. Soon I will have to open a shelter and obtain a license. Would anyone like some extra pets?"

Is this right?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

You got it!  Practice your creative writing!  And no reason to be embarassed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Exactly...the house elfs keep the place clean and entertain our forever kittens when we are not here.  Any room you can imagine is here and you can cook up a storm, leaving treats for folks to try.  I'm creating a tiramisu cheesecake that I will leave for sampling...anyone game?


----------



## CatPat

Oh!! Okay!

Some beagle was over here a few moments ago, Dawgluver. You may need to do a head count there.

Let me know if you're missing one. I'll wrap him up in a magic carpet and he'll be back to you shortly.

I'm enjoying a nice cup of Earl Grey tea right now. Can someone pass the sugar?

Who ordered the snow? I got the bill for it and it WASN'T ME!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  Wondered why Beagle had a mouth full of fur that wasn't hers....

Thanks for letting me know, Cat!


----------



## CatPat

Oh no, I'm already having fun with this. So we have house elves and forever kitties! Do they have names? Are they fixed? Uck, I hope so. I can make a room? Or maybe put my Bilge here?

Mamma and Papa have always told me I had a wonderful imagination and a good sense of humor. Maybe this part of me will fit well in here, yes?

Can I sell Dawgluver upriver to the Gypsies? She's retired now, and they would keep her busy.

This is fun! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  Wondered why Beagle had a mouth full of fur that wasn't hers....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, Cat!



Oh, okay. He's on his way.

Some gypsies will be calling upon you soon. Go with them. I'll watch your dogs.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

I wouldn't try selling me, Cat!  I'm bigger, older, and um, bigger and older than you!  And tougher and stringier...


----------



## CatPat

WHO PUT THE FAKE DOG POOP ON MY PIANO BENCH?

Uck. I just now got here, and now this. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The kitties are to young to be fixed and will never be fixed, their names are Buttons and Domino.

House elfs will hide until they get used to you and know you mean them no harm.  So if you see something move, it's just the elfs, they enjoy playing tricks.  I still haven't found my second best keyring and stethoscope.  They hate it when I go to work.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> I wouldn't try selling me, Cat!  I'm bigger, older, and um, bigger and older than you!  And tougher and stringier...



I sold you online through PayPal already. Just go with them, but don't drink the water.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> WHO PUT THE FAKE DOG POOP ON MY PIANO BENCH?
> 
> Uck. I just now got here, and now this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The kitties are to young to be fixed and will never be fixed, their names are Buttons and Domino.
> 
> House elfs will hide until they get used to you and know you mean them no harm.  So if you see something move, it's just the elfs, they enjoy playing tricks.  I still haven't found my second best keyring and stethoscope.  They hate it when I go to work.



Can I add Misty and Kali to Buttons and Domino? They are grown cats, and they are very mischievous. Can my dog Azia tag along also? 

Can I ride my skateboard in the halls? Can I bring in DA and my parents for visits? Can I have a dream kitchen and cook like you?

Oh this will be fun!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



I should have known my Ogress would welcome me here with a prank she knew I'd appreciate!

Oh, we can be ourselves as well, yes?

Have I got this correctly so far?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are always ourselves, you have everything perfect.

Make sure Kali, Misty and Azia go home with you.  The elfs have enough to do with cleaning and the house kitties.

Read the thread from the beginning when you have some time, so you can see how we built it.


----------



## CatPat

Oh! So this is a home away from when we visit here! Then we go home later, and come back. 

Who let the darn dragon in here?

I'm really getting annoyed with him.

What do Buttons and Domino look like? Misty is a grey and white tiger/tuxedo, and Kali is black with scatterings of white fur in her coat, much like the stars at night against a black sky. Azia is big and brown.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ask Addie about the Kittens, she took care of them while this was being built.


----------



## CatPat

Oh! So this is one big nice eat-in kitchen, yes? Where we gather to visit then go home?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Can I have my piano here?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Tell the dragon that you are my friend, and she will be nice to you.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Tell the dragon that you are my friend, and she will be nice to you.



Oh, thank you. I'll do that. Azia bit her tail and I don't think she liked that, so maybe this will help. Thank you!

What's the dragon's name?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

I'm practicing a beautiful piece today. The coffee is ready!

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 - Andante - YouTube

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh, thank you. I'll do that. Azia bit her tail and I don't think she liked that, so maybe this will help. Thank you!
> 
> What's the dragon's name?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


I'm not sure. She won't tell us her true name. I just call her "Dragon".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I'm practicing a beautiful piece today. The coffee is ready!
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 - Andante - YouTube
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Just keep on, don't mind me.  I'll have some coffee and just read for a bit.  Nudge me if I snore.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Oh no, I'm already having fun with this. So we have house elves and forever kitties! Do they have names? Are they fixed? Uck, I hope so. I can make a room? Or maybe put my Bilge here?
> 
> Mamma and Papa have always told me I had a wonderful imagination and a good sense of humor. Maybe this part of me will fit well in here, yes?
> 
> Can I sell Dawgluver upriver to the Gypsies? She's retired now, and they would keep her busy.
> 
> This is fun!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



One of the kittens is named Buttons. I always wanted to name a pet Buttons. So I got to name one of the two kitties. They did come home with me for a while. They were getting so fat from everyone feeding them. So I put them on a strict diet, and exercised them daily with playtime. When they got back to the DC Manor, I gave strict instructions that no one was to feed them. That would be the duty of the house elves. 

When I am not feeling well, I come there with my needlework. I sit in the rocker with a cup of coffee and the kitties jump up on my lap. I play with them and after a while I make them get down so I can play with them with their toys and give them some exercise. Then I sit and work on my needlework. I don't get too much done though. I usually fall asleep until someone comes along and wakes me up. 

Sometimes the house elves get upset with me. I see evidence of them playing instead of cleaning like they are supposed to. "That dang old lady. She doesn't miss a thing." I can hear them mumbling under their breath. 

Too bad you weren't there Cat at the beginning when we were building. Some of those construction workers were hunks worthy of a calendar of their own.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> One of the kittens is named Buttons. I always wanted to name a pet Buttons. So I got to name one of the two kitties. They did come home with me for a while. They were getting so fat from everyone feeding them. So I put them on a strict diet, and exercised them daily with playtime. When they got back to the DC Manor, I gave strict instructions that no one was to feed them. That would be the duty of the house elves.
> 
> When I am not feeling well, I come there with my needlework. I sit in the rocker with a cup of coffee and the kitties jump up on my lap. I play with them and after a while I make them get down so I can play with them with their toys and give them some exercise. Then I sit and work on my needlework. I don't get too much done though. I usually fall asleep until someone comes along and wakes me up.
> 
> Sometimes the house elves get upset with me. I see evidence of them playing instead of cleaning like they are supposed to. "That dang old lady. She doesn't miss a thing." I can hear them mumbling under their breath.
> 
> Too bad you weren't there Cat at the beginning when we were building. Some of those construction workers were hunks worthy of a calendar of their own.



Oh no. YOU come down here a lot? I'm in trouble! I guess there won't be any spitting contests with the house elves any more.

I did clean it up.

What kind of music would you like for me to play, and I'll keep you all company today. It's snowing so I'm not going out, and the house elves cleaned the cat fur and dragon snot off the piano.

Brahms today? Chopin? Handel? Bartok?

That deaf guy?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Oh no. YOU come down here a lot? I'm in trouble! I guess there won't be any spitting contests with the house elves any more.
> 
> I did clean it up.
> 
> What kind of music would you like for me to play, and I'll keep you all company today. It's snowing so I'm not going out, and the house elves cleaned the cat fur and dragon snot off the piano.
> 
> Brahms today? Chopin? Handel? Bartok?
> 
> That deaf guy?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Right now I am listening to a two hour YouTube of Mozart. His music is so pure. One of these days I am going to dig out an empty disc and download his music. 

That deaf guy is Beethoven.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Right now I am listening to a two hour YouTube of Mozart. His music is so pure. One of these days I am going to dig out an empty disc and download his music.
> 
> That deaf guy is Beethoven.



Ha! I know, I was making a joke.

I do love Mozart, but Bartok is my current favorite right now.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

This evening, I'm playing an old favorite. Come on in and enjoy! I know everyone will recognize this one. The deaf guy wrote it. Ha!

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (FULL) - YouTube

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Looks like most folks have gone off to bed around our little clubhouse here. That's OK, I'll just set a bit with my mystery book and my glass of wine and enjoy the last of the embers from whatever fire some sweetie had going in the fireplace earlier tonight. BTW, I checked the stock of our coffee supply and it looks like a lot of you have been bringing some of those K-cups to use. How nice! Now if someone wants to get us one of those reusable baskets I wouldn't mind bringing in a bag of the stuff. No Keurig in our house, we make our Joe by the pot-full!


----------



## CatPat

I've been up making Catina II's cookbook, DC on the Black Sea and I'm so tired. 

Let us relax with this: Johannes Brahms - Lullaby - YouTube

And good night.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looks like most folks have gone off to bed around our little clubhouse here. That's OK, I'll just set a bit with my mystery book and my glass of wine and enjoy the last of the embers from whatever fire some sweetie had going in the fireplace earlier tonight. BTW, I checked the stock of our coffee supply and it looks like a lot of you have been bringing some of those K-cups to use. How nice! Now if someone wants to get us one of those reusable baskets I wouldn't mind bringing in a bag of the stuff. No Keurig in our house, we make our Joe by the pot-full!




Here's 2 "My Coffee" reusable cups.  I'll put them in the drawer under the Keurig.

For myself I'm going for a quad-shot Breve.  Time to wake up and go about the day.  I'm making some steel cut oatmeal, anyone up for a bite?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here's 2 "My Coffee" reusable cups.  I'll put them in the drawer under the Keurig.
> 
> For myself I'm going for a quad-shot Breve.  Time to wake up and go about the day.  I'm making some steel cut oatmeal, anyone up for a bite?



I  just had a couple of big spoonfuls of peanut butter right from the jar. I took the jar out of the cabinet with the intention of making PB cookies. Hopefully, later today.


----------



## taxlady

Good morning everyone. I'm on my second coffee and starting to wake up. I'm having left-over Caesar salad with a chopped up hard boiled egg and a blob of mayo for breakfast. The croutons are no longer crunchy. They are chewy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to go freezer spelunking...we just talked about and know that if we were snowed in for two weeks we would not go hungry.

Going to go make a second coffee now and shiver some more.


----------



## taxlady

I'm on my second cup of really delicious espresso allongé. I just read an article that explains why I won't use disposable coffee "pods".

Your Coffee Pods' Dirty Secret | Mother Jones


----------



## CarolPa

We don't use the pods mainly because of the cost.  Also, the coffee is a little bit stronger than we like it.  DH is picky.  Me, I drink any brewed coffee.  No instant.

*PF*, we would not go hungry either.  I noticed yesterday that there's a little bit of room in my freezer.  Time to go shopping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need to go freezer spelunking...we just talked about and know that if we were snowed in for two weeks we would not go hungry.
> 
> Going to go make a second coffee now and shiver some more.


Just two weeks? In addition to a rather full freezer, we have a basement. You may not want a basement. My basement has a utility shelf full of staples: beans, rice, pasta, savory spices and herbs, etc. Then there is the old shelf our daughter used for a lot of her stuffed toys when she was small. A baker's shelf. Yup, that has my baking supplies and sweet spices, along with just a few muffin mixes. That's where we keep the cereal and crackers too. If we were to use up all our foods in two weeks it means I've been inviting neighbors over for most meals


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ..I just read an article that explains why I won't use disposable coffee "pods"...


Good article taxy. That's one reason I won't use a Keurig. The other is that I'm basically cheap. 

A couple snips from the article: Green Mountain aims to have "a Keurig System on every counter," as the company states in its latest annual report ~ They'll be disappointed with us, won't they taxy! I know neither of us are getting one.

Also: the company plans to make all coffee pods recyclable by 2020 ~ 2020? How nice. However, that "Dean's Beans" I mentioned elsewhere earlier this week has them now. Guess when you aren't a big company with a lot of money to throw around you spend the time to improve your product and its delivery system.

***************

I just brewed a pot of Melitta coffee. Had a coupon, it was on sale. Like I said, I'm cheap frugal. It's actually pretty good! Plus a smaller measure makes a bigger cup (6 oz vs Green Mountain's 5) and the flavor is just as full. Happy camper here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm having a rare afternoon cup of coffee, sure tastes good!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> We don't use the pods mainly because of the cost.  Also, the coffee is a little bit stronger than we like it.  DH is picky.  Me, I drink any brewed coffee.  *No instant.*
> 
> *PF*, we would not go hungry either.  I noticed yesterday that there's a little bit of room in my freezer.  Time to go shopping.



If instant were the only coffee on the planet, I would give up coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You've got that right Addie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Totally me:


----------



## taxlady

Knock, knock, knock, anybody here?


----------



## pacanis

Wow. Good question!
What happened to all out coffee talkers?

I'll say that I have the Fog Chaser right now because it was on sale and it's quite good. I use just a tad more milk than the Breakfast Blend.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished my second iced café au lait. I think I'll call it quits on coffee for today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I keep trying to get myself out to do more than just grocery shopping. There is a coffee shop about 15 miles from here that offers a MA roasted coffee, Dean's Beans. I'm eager to try a cup or three of their varieties because I'm getting a little tired of Green Mountain. After a dozen or more years of being in GM's Cafe Express club everything is tasting alike to me. Time to give the ol' taste buds a change. Maybe next week...


----------



## Addie

The last time I checked the kitties were doing fine. They are still as feisty as ever and full of play.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek picked up some Jamaican Blue Mountain, whole bean.  We put it in the solofil cups and into the Keurig.  Was perfectly ground and tasted so good.


----------



## Alix

I'm still floating around. Just too crabby to post most days. Getting better.


----------



## GotGarlic

I tried Chai tea for the first time a couple weeks ago and I LOVED it! In general, I don't like tea - it usually has really weak flavor, to me. The only other one I enjoyed was mint tea.

But I love spices and the mixture of cardamom, cinnamon, cloves, fresh ginger, star anise and black peppercorns steeped with a little black tea, then mixed with milk and honey was amazing. So good, I asked DH to buy some black tea since I already had all the spices. He was overwhelmed by the choices, so he decided to buy a box of chai tea bags.  Oh, well. I'll drink those and then get some black tea myself.


----------



## GotGarlic

I tried Chai tea for the first time a couple weeks ago and I LOVED it! In general, I don't like tea - it usually has really weak flavor, to me. The only other one I enjoyed was mint tea.

But I love spices and the mixture of cardamom, cinnamon, cloves, fresh ginger, star anise and black peppercorns steeped with a little black tea, then mixed with milk and honey was amazing. So good, I asked DH to buy some black tea since I already had all the spices. He was overwhelmed by the choices, so he decided to buy a box of chai tea bags.  Oh, well. I'll drink those and then get some black tea myself.

Does anyone else drink chai tea?


----------



## Alix

I do. I love chai. I actually prefer mine without milk and honey most of the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm guessing you have probably seen this already. It's been pretty viral on TV here and also online. BUT, in case you haven't, it's a really cute take-off on a popular song from Disney's "Frozen" movie. Thanks to a friend with small kids I've probably seen every parody of "Let It Go", but this one is more appropriate for the coffee room. The original song is "Do You Want to Build a Snowman?"  Enjoy! I did...but then, I'm one of those "theatre people". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SDIc6bGw9w


----------



## Addie

That is delightful. Thanks. She has a lovely voice!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stopped by a little while ago to scritch the kitties. With LittleBit gone I need a kitty-fix at times. Meanwhile, in case you were wondering, this pretty much sums my day up today:


----------



## cjmmytunes

How right you are, Cooking Goddess.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

I can "officially" join the coffee clatch!  My Keurig Rivo Espresso machine arrived on Friday and I practiced with it on the weekend.  I am only able to use decaf espresso, but I can once again enjoy my lattes in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No kidding, I needed at least another 6 cups for today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I can "officially" join the coffee clatch!  My Keurig Rivo Espresso machine arrived on Friday and I practiced with it on the weekend.  I am only able to use decaf espresso, but I can once again enjoy my lattes in the morning.


LP, you could have joined before you got the Keurig, although I'm happy that you can enjoy your beans again. But tea drinkers are welcome, and they had better let those few of us who still don't have (or want) a Keurig stop by here too. In fact, I've not only declared our house Keurig free, I'm about to make it Green Mountain free. Moving on to a smaller, more personal bean pusher. Good coffee, better prices, what's not to love?


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, you could have joined before you got the Keurig, although I'm happy that you can enjoy your beans again. But tea drinkers are welcome, and they had better let those few of us who still don't have (or want) a Keurig stop by here too. In fact, I've not only declared our house Keurig free, I'm about to make it Green Mountain free. Moving on to a smaller, more personal bean pusher. Good coffee, better prices, what's not to love?



Oh, I know that CG!   It is just that it would be hard hanging around knowing others were enjoying their cup of java and I couldn't!  I am surprisingly better with espresso than regular coffee (decaf or not).  I get headaches from the caffeine. But lattes with the espresso and lots of milk doesn't bother me so much....unless I have six a day PF!


----------



## Mad Cook

I don't drink a lot of coffee as I like it black and strong and caffeinated and if I have to much I tend to swing from the light fittings.

I either make it in the cafetiere or use the little china Melitta* filter thingy. I don't like the idea of the capsule systems as you have no control over the strength and you can't mix coffees to your own taste. Normally I prefer to grind my own but I'm currently buying ground coffee from the local deli which sells small packs of the blend they serve in the cafe. Not economical on the face of it but it avoids the waste of a partly unused pack. I do keep it in the freezer but I don't like it to be a museum piece.

(*There used to be a memorial in the local paper every year to a dead child who's name was Melitta Coffey. I used to feel very guilty for smiling when I read it)


----------



## Addie

I have finally reached the point in life whereby I no longer feel the very strong need of the latest and greatest plug-in kitchen appliance. I now see them as just one more thing to keep clean. I am very happy with my drip coffee maker. If I had the Keurig coffee maker, I would probably go through a case of the cups in one day.


----------



## vitauta

ahh, how sweet it is to see everyone making time to enjoy their favorite cuppa blends.  to start the day rolling, or break away for a pause, or just savor a cuppa  with friends--good brew, good times, the occasional pastry to share.
today I brought along an amazing dance vid to share with you, from this season's sytycd.  yes well, sharing dance vids is just one of those things vit is know to do here at the klatch.  wouldn't want to disappoint....now, i'll just leave you to enjoy, while I go play with buttons and domo for a bit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi-zZOjutJY


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I know that CG!   It is just that it would be hard hanging around knowing others were enjoying their cup of java and I couldn't!  I am surprisingly better with espresso than regular coffee (decaf or not).  I get headaches from the caffeine. But lattes with the espresso and lots of milk doesn't bother me so much....unless I have six a day PF!



I have cut back...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

As for my capsule system/Keurig.  It saves me money and I have all the flavor/ strengths I like.

Today is unusual, I'm having my coffee and breakfast before my walk.  I have to be at work early for a meeting, so I will do my walkies after.  Now where's my kitties?


----------



## taxlady

I'm enjoying my first espresso allongé of the day. Freshly ground beans, ground with my new, red, Bodum Bistro, burr coffee grinder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Done off to shower and my meeting...Yay!


----------



## taxlady

I wonder where those kitties are. I could use some kitty time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, I was hogging them in the library and we fell asleep.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, I was hogging them in the library and we fell asleep.


Got ya with their snooze rays, eh?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sipping on an iced latte.  I think this machine is going to be worn out before the first week!

I am thinking of getting the small regular Keurig for TB as he isn't a real coffee drinker but loves chai tea.  He can brew his tea on the small machine and froth his coconut milk on the Rivo.  It doesn't froth as well as regular milk but does give enough foam for a latte.


----------



## CarolPa

I was trying to cut out coffee and then I discovered the flavored creamers!  OMG  I am so hooked!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Got ya with their snooze rays, eh?



Yep, it still long enough and it'll get you every time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ... or use the little china Melitta* filter thingy...


We still have Himself's plastic "David Douglas Cup-R-Two Coffee Cone" that he used in college! Since he was in college the second half of the '60s I guess our coffee cone would be considered "vintage". 

I realize I didn't mention the bean supplier we've switched our allegiances to. It's Dean's Beans, out of Orange, MA. Unlike Green Mountain (which, incidentally is changing its website name to "Keurig.com" later this summer - now I REALLY feel like the red-headed stepchild without a Keurig), you don't get automatic delivery on a schedule. Instead, you call or online order when you need coffee. Works for me since I was always playing with our shipping date anyway! Besides the fact that the coffee is really good, they don't roast the green beans until they get your order. My first order was put in late Monday night, they roasted the beans on Wednesday, and I got them on Friday. They were almost still warm from the roaster!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I mess with my schedule date all the time. I'm currently getting my order every two months.  Yes, I'm down to one cup a day, IRL

That being said, I'd like a quad Brevé, don't steam the half and half.


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't feel bad, CG. We neither have nor want a Keurig, either. DH doesn't like flavored coffee and I flavor mine with hazelnut creamer. We're happy with that. 

Just finished my morning coffee and need to get ready to go for an iron infusion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Don't feel bad, CG. We neither have nor want a Keurig, either. DH doesn't like flavored coffee and I flavor mine with hazelnut creamer. We're happy with that.
> 
> Just finished my morning coffee and need to get ready to go for an iron infusion.




I have some rebar you can chew on...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have some rebar you can chew on...



Our well water is loaded with iron and I've been eating cucumbers like mad! You'd think this wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Our well water is loaded with iron and I've been eating cucumbers like mad! You'd think this wouldn't be a problem!



And then there's me, my Hct was low, one week on a supplement took care of that and been up since.


----------



## taxlady

Good morning everyone. I'm on my second espresso allongé. Talk of flavoured coffee reminded me that I could stir my coffee with half a vanilla bean (previously used in a fruit pudding and rinsed). It adds a subtle vanilla flavour, and tiny black spots floating in the coffee.


----------



## taxlady

I'm reminded of this video. It has some very coarse language.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQxgv4QtKM8


----------



## chiklitmanfan

Mid-morning-full-throttle-nap-attack.  One mug of Colombian followed by another mug of French roast.....black of course.  Should do the trick.  The company supplies the coffee so it is of questionable quality but as long as it contains caffeine I'm certainly not one to complain...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to use the hot water for a cup o'noodles and sit by the fire for a bit.  Really tired.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CarolPa said:


> I was trying to cut out coffee and then I discovered the flavored creamers!  OMG  I am so hooked!



I have just found out that the flavored creamers cause my blood sugar to go up.  So no flavored creamers for me. :frown:

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> I have just found out that the flavored creamers cause my blood sugar to go up.  So no flavored creamers for me. :frown:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yup, and that is why you HAVE to become a back label reader. If it ends in ....ose, you know it is some kind of sugar. Sucrose, dextrose , fructose, lactose, etc. You get the idea. 

I am diabetic also. But I am able to control it without medication only because I read the back label on every thing. I have found some canned tomatoes that have sugar in them. I didn't buy them.


----------



## Alix

*creak* Hey, anyone in here? Whoa! That's a lot of dust! I was thinking I'd pop by and check out the kitchen for any good coffee and maybe find a book in the library. Looks like I need to do a quick clean up first. 

*opens windows* AHHHH! Better. I'll just wipe stuff down and toss a pan of brownies in the oven. That will bring folks running. Now where is that vacuum?


----------



## forty_caliber

Blast from the past.   Haven't seen this thread is ages.  

The brownies are wonderful, thanks for popping those in the oven.  I dropped off a pound of Panama Boquete Finca San Sebastian that I roasted yesterday evening.  Love the Caramel/butter pecan undertones in this one.

.40


----------



## taxlady

.40, got that in a light roast?


----------



## Alix

Oooo, is that what that lovely coffee was? I thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks .40

I tidied up the library too. I missed stopping by here.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> *creak* Hey, anyone in here? Whoa! That's a lot of dust! I was thinking I'd pop by and check out the kitchen for any good coffee and maybe find a book in the library. Looks like I need to do a quick clean up first.
> 
> *opens windows* AHHHH! Better. I'll just wipe stuff down and toss a pan of brownies in the oven. That will bring folks running. Now where is that vacuum?



hey girl, so good to see you, stranger! sorry for the mess. i guess you were on vacation, but in august our well ran dry during the drought.  there was a delay getting someone to come out and work on the pump, so we had only whatever bottled water we shlepped in from home.  it got pretty sketchy after a few days, what with no running water and the toilets not working. i decided to close the place down until the well situation is resolved.  it was a slow time around here anyhow, with people busy with summer projects and vacationing.... did you see, alix, i left notes both at the front and back doors 'splaining things,  and left a spare key in its usual place.  i didn't have time to make arrangements with addie to take buttons and dommie with her for a visit. addie's is the kitty's favorite 'home away from home' when they need temporary housing.
i scooped them up and took them home with me, just as a stop gap measure, you know?  they've been tearing my place apart for the past month, staging nightly--raids? races? hunts?, chasing god-knows-what in the wee hours, and eating me out of house and home. i'm sure buttons and domino are ready to come home, too, and i am looking forward to a decent night's sleep. so good of you to tidy up around here, alix. i need to pick up a few things, but i'll be back with the kitties and help with the cleaning.  are you staying for a while? we have a lot of catching up to do, we'll make some coffee, and mmm, what's that, brownies?  they smell divine....


----------



## Alix

I guess I can stop looking under all the furniture for the kitties. 

There was no note on the door, but its been pretty windy out there. I think I've given the place enough of a once over. Its lovely outside too. I think I'll take my book and read on the patio. Coffee, brownie and book...does it get better than that? 

Vitauta, its lovely to see you here! Glad someone was around to make sure everything got fixed up. 

What's everyone else been up to.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> We still have Himself's plastic "David Douglas Cup-R-Two Coffee Cone" that he used in college! Since he was in college the second half of the '60s I guess our coffee cone would be considered "vintage".
> 
> I realize I didn't mention the bean supplier we've switched our allegiances to. It's Dean's Beans, out of Orange, MA. Unlike Green Mountain (which, incidentally is changing its website name to "Keurig.com" later this summer - now I REALLY feel like the red-headed stepchild without a Keurig), you don't get automatic delivery on a schedule. Instead, you call or online order when you need coffee. Works for me since I was always playing with our shipping date anyway! Besides the fact that the coffee is really good, they don't roast the green beans until they get your order. My first order was put in late Monday night, they roasted the beans on Wednesday, and I got them on Friday. They were almost still warm from the roaster!


That sounds fantastic. Wish we could buy coffee like that. Well, you can in London but out here in the styx we're stuck with packets f the shelf. No freshly roasted coffee by mail order for us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Been so busy!  Nice to wander back in!  Thanks for the clean up!


----------



## Alix

Hey PF! Good to see you in here. Can I get you a brownie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Can I get a middle piece?  I have a dark roast coffee, just perfect for chocolate.


----------



## Alix

I cut all the edges off. I hate edges.  Mmmmmm dark roast sounds lovely. Wanna play some cards too?

I smacked my foot on something today and it really hurts darn it! Maybe I should add a shot of Bailey's to my coffee to dull the pain?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can play Gin Rummy and Old Maid, Go Fish, too!

As for the foot smacking...nice warm compress and Bailey's should do the trick.

Brownies are delish...


----------



## vitauta

sheesh, don't know what the two of you are talking about.  doesn't everyone know by now that the choicest brownies are those crusty edge pieces?!  that holds true for most breads too, but especially sweet breads like banana and nut bread.  they have even started selling smallish, specially shaped loaf pans, designed so everyone can have an edge piece, and no longer have to fight over them.
pf, sorry about your foot.  say, that bailey's and dark roast coffee sounds awfully good.  i don't have to hurt myelf to get some of that, do i?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Psst, vit? I'm sneaking in the back. I bet Alix put the Bailey's in the pantry. I hope there's room on the shelf for this 3-liter box of wine. Getting a bit of a chill in these parts and you never know when someone *cough cough* might not be able to sleep and wants a quiet place to read and sip.

We have a nice pile of firewood in the way-back of our yard.  If anyone is interested, I'll bring a bundle or two next time I come out. But we ALL have to promise that if we start a fire in the hearth we have to remember to break it up completely before we leave. Kinda like the last one out needs to shut the lights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Who gave the House Elves clothes?  They would still be here taking care of the kittens, dusting and cleaning if that hadn't happened.  

I didn't hurt my foot Vit, Alix did!  I'm sure she will share the Bailey's.

By all means bring in the wine, wood and song.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> By all means bring in the wine, wood and song.



 I see what you did there


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sometimes it just comes to me. 

I'm going to sit over here in the corner and finish my book...Maroon 5 on the earbuds.


----------



## LPBeier

In a few hours I  will be enjoying my last cup of room service coffee snd breakfast. We dock at Vancouver's harbour in 7 hours and then wait our turn to get off. it has been a wonderful week and enjoying that morning cup on the balcony has been a highlight. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Alix

Sooo...after I left here yesterday I went off to work to interview for my position. (To make my job a permanent one) THEN I went in to do my shift at work and what do you suppose I did within about an hour of arriving? You guessed it...smashed the owie part of my foot on the corner of the freezer. Freak. OW!

So, I don't have to leave here for a few more hours and I'm going to have a bit of peace. I put cinnamon buns in this morning and I also put on a pot of that lovely coffee .40 left. Anyone want to join me? I'm going to read for a while here. Just finished Personal by Lee Child and Shifting Shadows by Patricia Briggs. That made me want to reread Night Broken so that's what I'm into right now. Be loud when you come in...I'm at a jumpy part!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Who gave the House Elves clothes?  They would still be here taking care of the kittens, dusting and cleaning if that hadn't happened.
> 
> I didn't hurt my foot Vit, Alix did!  I'm sure she will share the Bailey's.
> 
> By all means bring in the wine, wood and song.



oops, sorry about YOUR hurt foot, alix.  my mistake, pf, i get obtuse like that sometimes, 'specially in the late night hours. i'm glad you brought up the elves. they've been on my mind.  what is the likelihood that they will return home voluntarily, do you suppose?  i wonder if there is something we can do to help bring them back. how about if we set out some little trinkets and elfie things out in the yard, or maybe place a dish of the elve's favorite snacks on an open window sill?  the place just isn't the same without the elves, their antics and playful ways, or their obsessvie penchant for cleaning and orderliness.  if they don't come home soon though, we'll be forced to think about advertising for cleaning help again.


----------



## Addie

Hi girls. I heard all the chatter and  just had to come by. I brought a plant of shamrocks. If we put them outside, maybe the house elves will come back. 

Vit I am sorry about the kitties. Just send them back to me. Teddy loves to play with them. Oddly enough his favorite food is Meow Mix. Strange dog. 

It is so cozy warm here. Our temps went down to 47ºF last night. My apartment was 61ºF. when I got up this morning. I didn't stay up too long. I got my cup of coffee and jumped back into a warm bed real quick. For someone who is on blood thinners, that is just too cold. They still haven't turned the HVAC system over to heat. I have the thermostat on heat with the fan on high. I will know instantly when the heat goes on. I hope it is today.  

I think I will just sit here and hug all the heat. Right now a cup of cocoa will go good with those brownies. But only a small piece. Sugar, you know. BTW, there is a lemon custard pie out in the kitchen. Enjoy!


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Psst, vit? I'm sneaking in the back. I bet Alix put the Bailey's in the pantry. I hope there's room on the shelf for this 3-liter box of wine. Getting a bit of a chill in these parts and you never know when someone *cough cough* might not be able to sleep and wants a quiet place to read and sip.
> 
> We have a nice pile of firewood in the way-back of our yard.  If anyone is interested, I'll bring a bundle or two next time I come out. But we ALL have to promise that if we start a fire in the hearth we have to remember to break it up completely before we leave. Kinda like the last one out needs to shut the lights.



fall is practically here. we're already feeling signs of seasonal change in the brisk morning air, and in the cool evenings of late. cg, you, your wine and firewood are all always welcome at the klatch, as you well know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'ma sit in the corner with my DVD player and headphones so I can watch _Godzilla_.  Don't mind me.  I'll fix myself a coffee and a slice of the lemon pie for snacks.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'ma sit in the corner with my DVD player and headphones so I can watch _Godzilla_.  Don't mind me.  I'll fix myself a coffee and a slice of the lemon pie for snacks.



I am just sitting quietly in the corner enjoying the peace and quiet. I am loving it!


----------



## Alix

Hey guys! Did you see all the leaves in the yard? I walked around aimlessly for a bit shooshing them with my feet. FUN! Kind of weird that its so warm out now when it was so cold this morning. 

Still doing coffee though. Hey PF, I put your DVD player up in the cabinet as it looked like it was going to get knocked off that end table. 

Butter toffee coffee this morning. Mmmmm! Smells so good. And off to read my daughter's blog. Love that kid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Alix!  I fell asleep soon after watching.  I better get the battery recharged.

Coffee and cheddar rolls for breakfast this morning.  Picked up the cheddar rolls from the bakery as they came out of the oven this morning.


----------



## forty_caliber

Talked to Bubba today.  He's been horse tradin again.  That middle room with no windows upstairs that nobody quite knows what to do is now our home theater.  

I had a extra 60" Flat ScreenTV that we don't have room for in the new house that I setup in that room.  Bubba brought in some leather theater seating that he traded for.  Says he installed a water heater for man and got the seats in payment. 

We still need a surround sound stereo system to go with it.  Anybody have an extra one lying around?

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Talked to Bubba today.  He's been horse tradin again.  That middle room with no windows upstairs that nobody quite knows what to do is now our home theater.
> 
> I had a extra 60" Flat ScreenTV that we don't have room for in the new house that I setup in that room.  Bubba brought in some leather theater seating that he traded for.  Says he installed a water heater for man and got the seats in payment.
> 
> We still need a surround sound stereo system to go with it.  Anybody have an extra one lying around?
> 
> .40



It's not high end but I do have one in the closet.  Have Bubba install it, too many wires.  It was too much for our small living room.


----------



## vitauta

oh goody, movie nights!  i have dvds with cameron's 'avatar' and 'titanic 3d', just begging to be showcased on a large screen tv.  i've not seen a 3d movie in recent times, and am not up on the technology.  d'you know if anything is needed besides those 3d glasses to enjoy the special 3d effects?  
   thanks, .40.  you come up with the neatest ideas for upgrades to the coffeehouse. it'll be fun too, just like old times, seeing ol' bubba again--still got his game on, i see....


----------



## Alix

Ooooo! Cool beans! I love it when I come back to new stuff in da howse. 60 incher! WOW! I have a bunch of movies on an external hard drive if that TV is a smart TV. 

I need to put my feet up for a bit. Most of my work today was above the shoulders, but I find I'm just as tired as if I'd run all day! WOW! Got a bowl of peanut M&Ms going and a cup of that mystery blonde roast someone left in the pantry. Mmmmm! Percy Jackson is just about to kick some cyclops butt in my book. I'm all set.

Thanks .40, PF and Bubba!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Ooooo! Cool beans! I love it when I come back to new stuff in da howse. 60 incher! WOW! I have a bunch of movies on an external hard drive if that TV is a smart TV.
> 
> I need to put my feet up for a bit. Most of my work today was above the shoulders, but I find I'm just as tired as if I'd run all day! WOW! Got a bowl of peanut M&Ms going and a cup of that mystery blonde roast someone left in the pantry. Mmmmm! Percy Jackson is just about to kick some cyclops butt in my book. I'm all set.
> 
> Thanks .40, PF and Bubba!


Blonde roast? I assume that means a light roast? Well, in that case, I'll join you.


----------



## Alix

Yes, light roast. Its lovely, nutty and just a bit sweet.


----------



## vitauta

hey coffee mates, i just put in my order for dark magic and donut kcups, 96 count, for $35.17!!  say whattt?  yess, sweet--that's just 37 cents per kcup. it's one of those brad's deals. the merchant is staples. just follow the directions in the link and use the code given. there are several different flavors, and delivery is free for this size order. 
Coffee & Tea Deals â€“ The best online deals & sales on Coffee & Tea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh thanks, I love Dark Magic!


----------



## vitauta

in honor of national coffee day, i have brought a small bottle of kahlua to sweeten our coffee cups, and a sour cream streusel cake that i baked this morning, from a new recipe, for the occasion.  hope y'all like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Umm...a little corner of that coffee cake please.


----------



## Alix

WOW! It is getting chilly out there! BRRRRR! I'll grab some of that streusel cake and some coffee to warm up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time to bring in some hot chocolate.


----------



## vitauta

mm, yes--hot chocolate by the fireside, with a sleeve of saltine crackers.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> mm, yes--hot chocolate by the fireside, with a sleeve of saltine crackers.



Along with a small knife and a jar of peanut butter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just want my bunny slippers and blanket.


----------



## Alix

I want a great big slushie boozie drink. I'm TIRED and its been a looooong week. Break out the bunny slippers and jammies lets have a pajama party!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm already in my jammies and bunny slippers.  Eating pumpkin pie and drinking coffee.  I just want to slide down into a puddle and not wake until time to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

I'm laughing at us a bit PF. The two of us got into our jammies and likely were asleep minutes later. We're the boring ones at the sleepover. 

I had a brief nap this afternoon after I finished doing all the pies and now I'm feeling pretty perky. That chocolate coffee I had didn't hurt either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I'm laughing at us a bit PF. The two of us got into our jammies and likely were asleep minutes later. We're the boring ones at the sleepover.
> 
> I had a brief nap this afternoon after I finished doing all the pies and now I'm feeling pretty perky. That chocolate coffee I had didn't hurt either.



I hear you, the other night I was in bed at 8 PM, slept through till 6 AM.  Ready for a nap, but think I will have some dinner first.

Or...there is a cheese danish calling me.


----------



## Alix

Mmmmm! Cheese danish! That sounds tasty. I'm so full I can't even consider dessert (and the pie smells tasty!) but there's always later!


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Try this:  Recipe - Swedish Visiting Cake


This page isn't available anymore. Here's a new link. Different page, but looks like it's the same recipe. Swedish Visiting Cake


----------



## GotGarlic

Resurrecting the Coffee (or tea or your favorite beverage) Klatch. What was in your cuppa today?

We're not coffee connoisseurs, so we get something from Kroger (can't remember the brand - not the house brand) and I put hazelnut creamer in mine.


----------



## bethzaring

I'm meeting up with my next door neighbor on her back portal and I made hot chocolate using the Hershey's recipe, but Penzey's cocoa.  Of course I needed to sample it.  We are waiting for it to warm up a bit.  My sister and I had our usual 8:00 to 9:00 morning walk and saw no one out.


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> I'm meeting up with my next door neighbor on her back portal and I made hot chocolate using the Hershey's recipe, but Penzey's cocoa.  Of course I needed to sample it.  We are waiting for it to warm up a bit.  My sister and I had our usual 8:00 to 9:00 morning walk and saw no one out.


Yum, that sounds delicious. Do you use the high-fat or the Dutch processed?


----------



## taxlady

I had my usual double ice espresso today. DH had a double espresso allongé with cream. We usually use Lavazza Rosa or Oro. Lazazza is a really nice, medium roast and ground for espresso. It is, apparently, the most popular brand of coffee beans and ground beans in Italy.


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> Yum, that sounds delicious. Do you use the high-fat or the Dutch processed?



I keep both in the freezer and generally use the Dutch processed for hot chocolate and the high fat for baking.  I did add a splash of vanilla and cinnamon to the mix.


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> I keep both in the freezer and generally use the Dutch processed for hot chocolate and the high fat for baking.  I did add a splash of vanilla and cinnamon to the mix.


Thanks. I will have to add the Dutch processed to my next order.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16 ounce Quad-shot breve...same as always.


----------

